# NBA Discussion Thread - Lakers won another title!



## JJ (Jun 17, 2009)

The regular season is over! Lakers/Celtics Finals start Thurs June 3rd.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Jun 18, 2009)

Best thing about the NBA playoffs was the puppet commercials. Glad its over and I can start getting over 58...*sigh*

A shame the NBA Draft is such a flash in the pan and FA is lackluster compared to football.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 18, 2009)

Which non-playoff teams will make the playoffs next year?

I'm betting on the Wizards


----------



## Jeff (Jun 18, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Which non-playoff teams will make the playoffs next year?
> 
> I'm betting on the Wizards



Possibly the Bobcats.  Suns if they can acquire some defenders.

Heat won't make it.  Neither will the Mavs.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 18, 2009)

Mavs'll make it, just watch.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 18, 2009)

I think the Heat will make it.


----------



## Talvius (Jun 18, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Which non-playoff teams will make the playoffs next year?
> 
> I'm betting on the Wizards






charlotte bobcats!!

thunders in the season after this upcoming one.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow, it looks like Phoenix may be about to make a trade that actually benefits them!  :amazed

*Suns Receive:*

6th Overall Pick 2009 Draft
Al Jefferson

*Wolves Receive:*

Amare Stoudamire

This would be a brilliant trade for Phoenix.  I think Jefferson is already a better player than Amare.  And he certainly has a better attitude.  Amare is a diva and a head case.  A complete cancer in the locker room.  Minnesota would be stupid to make this trade.

This would be a good first step.  They definitely still need to get rid of Shaq though.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 18, 2009)

Whoa, Al Jefferson is going to get his chance to shine. Now everyone will know who the real best center in the league is


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 18, 2009)

Yao > Jefferson still.
I mean, considering how Yao gets no calls his ways and makes the plays he does, he's astounding.

I would honestly put Yao in my TOP 15 all time greatest centers. The guy is probably Top 5 in skill for a center.

Jefferson was the only one the wolves besides perhaps Randy Foye.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh yes, yes. I was referring to Howard, whom a lot of people refer to as one of, if not, the best center in the league.


----------



## Big2hd (Jun 18, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Wow, it looks like Phoenix may be about to make a trade that actually benefits them!  :amazed
> 
> *Suns Receive:*
> 
> ...



Horrible trade for both teams, First off Jefferson alone is worth more than Amare, giving the 1st round pick is just crazy. 

Phoenix still use that D'antoni run n gun style offense and to say the least Jefferson would not fit well in it(he works down the post with his back to the basket). 

Minnesota side of things is not that bad, Amare would probably fit well whatever system they use(they would have to play small with him and Love at the 4 and 5 though).

Minnesota could get more from a team like Clippers that probably have too many bigs. If I was Minnesota I would keep pick and take DeRozan(scouts are comparing him to kobe) or Jennings.



Shark Skin said:


> Whoa, Al Jefferson is going to get his chance to shine. Now everyone will know who the real best center in the league is



You must be joking, He's up in the Top 5 at best:

Yao
Duncan
Shaq
Dwight
Jefferson


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 18, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Oh yes, yes. I was referring to Howard, whom a lot of people refer to as one of, if not, the best center in the league.



Howard for sure is not the best.
Yao
Al
Howard

Howard turns the ball over way too many times and they can play Hack a shaq with him. He cost Magics game four.

His offensive game is limited and he can pass the ball around as well as he should be able to.

Al is the mix of the two.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 18, 2009)

Big2hd said:


> You must be joking, He's up in the Top 5 at best:
> 
> Yao
> Duncan
> ...



LOL Howard better than Jefferson. Nice one. I was only saying that because there are people that say Howard is the best. I agree with your top 2, but Jefferson is right under them.

Yao
Duncan
Jefferson


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2009)

So the teams involved with this trade denied the report.  This is a pretty typical routine.  When the deal falls apart...always deny.  It's an attempt to appease the player they tried to trade.  To assure him that he is wanted.  The truth is that the trade fell apart and Phoenix and Minnesota are stuck with their respective players.

And I do actually agree with Big.  Al Jefferson is better than Amare, but he's not really the best fit for their offense.  He would fit much better with a half court, "slow it down" sort of team.


----------



## Purchase (Jun 18, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> LOL Howard better than Jefferson. Nice one. I was only saying that because there are people that say Howard is the best. I agree with your top 2, but Jefferson is right under them.
> 
> Yao
> Duncan
> Jefferson



I disagree with you.

Yao
Dwight 
Jefferson 

Would be my top 3 since I don't consider Duncan a center i consider him a pf.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 18, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Jefferson was the only one the wolves besides perhaps Randy Foye.


Randy Foye fucking sucks. GodDAMN, I wish we'd have kept Brandon Roy...

Fucking Kevin McDickbag, I'm glad he's unemployed now. Shoulda happened 3years ago.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 18, 2009)

Well I was thinking that too, but IDK... I think Duncan is a center, he's just listed as a PF. Also Dwight is not better than Jefferson. Jefferson has a much more refined post game + a bit of a perimeter game. Howard is better defensively, but not so much better so that I'd rate him over Jefferson.


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 18, 2009)

Jefferson is listed as a PF/C even though he is a true PF.
Duncan is a PF. That's all there is to it.

It is 
Yao
Al
Dwight for centers.

Suns need to change their offense anyways. Run and Gun obviously doesn't work out for them since nash isn' t the same and they lost too many role players during trades and got Shaq.

With shaq and Jefferson on the court together, they need to play halfcourt offense unless they get rid of shaq.

Jefferson is versatile enough to play PF so putting them to shouldn't be a problem.

Nash could make the most of it and it would really give the shooters a chance to take open shots so it' dbe a pick your poison thing.


----------



## Talvius (Jun 18, 2009)

i wonder who detroit is aiming for. i herad on nba .com they want a pg. anyways lets see how they replace sheed. i hope they resign dyes.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 18, 2009)

That would be a good move if they choose not to resign Bynum, since Stuckey (their PG of the future...a year ago) is obviously not an effective PG like Chauncey was at this point.


----------



## Big2hd (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok Jefferson being in the Top 3 is not that bad(kinda had to think about that one for little, even though I'd take a healthy Shaq over him in a heartbeat), but not considering Duncan a C is ridiculous.

Yeah sure he starts the game as PF and his skill set is more suited for that position(mid range jumper, drive to hoop facing the basket) but he plays hell of lot of C over the past few years(the five would usually be PG Parker, SG Finley, SF Finley, PF Thomas, and C Duncan). 

And Jefferson playing C now cause they frankly don't have nobody else worth a damn to play 5 spot. IMO Duncan is as much of a center as Jefferson is.

Not gonna argue with Jefferson>Dwight cause I slighty agree,but if Dwight gets a "go to" move on the offensive end and stays out of foul trouble, Ladies and Gents you have the most dominate being in the league.



> i wonder who detroit is aiming for. i herad on nba .com they want a pg. anyways lets see how they replace sheed. i hope they resign dyes.



Looks like they might land Boozer to replace Sheed, they also been looking at Ben Gordon(I guess he gonna replace Rip at SG, doubt if he'd be happy being the 6th man again if he doesn't). I don't think they need PG, Stuckey did great job(Billups is a hard act to follow lol) and Bynum and Affalo are serviceable backups.


----------



## Purchase (Jun 18, 2009)

Big2hd said:


> Ok Jefferson being in the Top 3 is not that bad(kinda had to think about that one for little, even though I'd take a healthy Shaq over him in a heartbeat), but not considering Duncan a C is ridiculous.
> 
> Yeah sure he starts the game as PF and his skill set is more suited for that position(mid range jumper, drive to hoop facing the basket) but he plays hell of lot of C over the past few years(the five would usually be PG Parker, SG Finley, SF Finley, PF Thomas, and C Duncan).
> 
> ...



Does it matter if you consider him a Pf or a C? He's the number one pf if he is a pf and a top 1-3 center. Plain as that And maybe I underrate Jefferson but I think Dwight is just  more talented.


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 18, 2009)

?
What has talent got to do with anything?
OJ May is more talented than Billups but Billups is the a much better PG.
Of course Dwight has more talent but Al is still more skillful.


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Jun 19, 2009)

Rumor in Dallas is that they're offering Varejao a 3 year deal.  I say do it and get rid of Damp for whatever you can get. Even if it's just lotto tickets.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 19, 2009)

Varejao is better than Dampier, but to invest three years into a guy that is only just a bit above average isn't worth it.  He can flop BIG and I can easily see him flopping big for big bucks.


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Jun 19, 2009)

I know the Mavs really like the backup center for the Magic, and talks are they could make a run for him. And they've been mentioned as a trade possibility for Bosh. Dirk is still a top tier player. If they can get any kind of lowpost threat to match with him and Bass, they're right back in the hunt in the West.


----------



## Daron (Jun 19, 2009)

Gortat would be a nice investment for anyone; he seemed to do much more than Dwight during the Laker and Magic series.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 19, 2009)

Gortat would be a way better sign than Varejao at this point.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 19, 2009)

D White Howard earned his money this Playoffs series.


----------



## Purchase (Jun 19, 2009)

I mean Dwight definitely didn't play as well as we expected him to these playoffs but you have to take in account how horrible Orlando's post passing was. I mean how many time's he was in the post against Fisher/Kobe and they never passed him the ball was unbelievable.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 19, 2009)

> TOKYO — Point guard Yuta Tabuse, the only Japanese ever to have played in the NBA, said Saturday he is aiming to make a comeback to the world’s biggest stage after receiving an invitation from the Dallas Mavericks to take part in a two-day mini camp next month.
> 
> The 28-year-old Tabuse received word from his agent on Thursday while attending a camp for the national team that he has been invited to the Mavericks’ mini camp on June 11-12.
> 
> ...



Japanese player in NBA? Fuck yes, lately NBA has forgotten about Japan, for Stern Asia is only China


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 19, 2009)

But he's not that good.


----------



## Talvius (Jun 19, 2009)

i personally dont find him that good. he is more energitc then damp but thats about it. anyways what do i know.


----------



## Daron (Jun 19, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Gortat would be a way better sign than Varejao at this point.



Varejao sucks period. 
I wouldn't resign him at all.


----------



## Dash (Jun 19, 2009)

Rockets are going to make a big move this offseason.

Speaking of the Rockets, I got an article due Sunday and I haven't even started.


----------



## Big2hd (Jun 19, 2009)

Purchase said:


> I mean Dwight definitely didn't play as well as we expected him to these playoffs but you have to take in account how horrible Orlando's post passing was. I mean how many time's he was in the post against Fisher/Kobe and they never passed him the ball was unbelievable.



You speak the truth my friend, I mean I know there a jump shooting team but come on sometimes they past him up in the post for fadeway 3 pointers and all type of bad shots. Regardless of how bad Dwight is doing in a game(which why probably the team is hesistant to give him the ball), if he has position down low, you give him ball.



Daron said:


> Gortat would be a nice investment for anyone; he seemed to do much more than Dwight during the Laker and Magic series.



Can't argue with there Magic looked more comfortable with Gortat out there. Gonna be interesting to see where the "Polish Hammer" ends up.



Sorrow-Tear's Champion said:


> Rumor in Dallas is that they're offering Varejao a 3 year deal.  I say do it and get rid of Damp for whatever you can get. Even if it's just lotto tickets.



Lol Varejao, this guy is simply a hustle player and Cuban would be dumb as hell to invest(if you can get him on the cheap that's different story) any sigificant. Just shows how amazing a player James is to turn this guy into a option on the offensive end.

Kinda fell for Cuban, Dampier played like beast at Golden State and just
went south after he got that fat contract.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 19, 2009)

Dash said:


> Rockets are going to make a big move this offseason.
> 
> Speaking of the Rockets, I got an article due Sunday and I haven't even started.



It seems like the Cavs want Yao


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 19, 2009)

That's probably due to their super slow playing style.


----------



## JJ (Jun 19, 2009)

I think had Jameer Nelson been healthier and in the playoffs the whole time that there would have been better passing to Dwight. He was amazing before his injury.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 19, 2009)

Meh, I think playing Jameer Nelson was a mistake. They shoulda just kept him on the bench.


----------



## Dash (Jun 19, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> It seems like the Cavs want Yao



Cleveland can dream. 

You really think Yao wants to go ?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2009)

I haven't seen these two puppet commercials posted yet.  They are sort of old, but still pretty funny.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaPPvQEVECU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ri65Spg0Ts[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 20, 2009)

Poor Lebron


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 20, 2009)

LeBron's voice is awesome!


----------



## Daron (Jun 20, 2009)

Best of those has to be the Quickness. xD


----------



## Purchase (Jun 20, 2009)

Would you rather have? Jordan and Wade or Kobe and Lebron o.O


----------



## Scholzee (Jun 20, 2009)

Kobe and Lebron  wait jordan 

cant decide


----------



## Talvius (Jun 20, 2009)

jordan and wade.


hell id take jordan alone over kobe and lebron.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 20, 2009)

I want one


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2009)

It's funny how everyone was raving about the Cavs during the regular season.  People thought they were the best team since the 72 win Bulls.  And as soon as they lost to the Magic...everyone jumped off the bandwagon.  Suddenly Lebron needs more help and all of his teammates are bums.  People were hyping the hell out of Lebron and Wade during the regular season.  Now that Kobe has won another championship; those two guys are suddenly lousy and Kobe is the second greatest player of all time.  My god, sports fans are incredibly vulnerable to knee jerk reactions.  

(I admit I thought the Cavs were the best team during the regular season.  But I didn't perform a complete 180 after they lost.  I realize that the Magic were just a bad match-up for them.)


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 20, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Gortat would be a way better sign than Varejao at this point.



I wish Houston would pick him up. We need a back up center bad.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 20, 2009)

Definitely can't wait for the draft.

Raps should resign Parker, as for Marion I'm not sure....he may cost too much.


----------



## Sin (Jun 20, 2009)

No wonder I didn't see the NBA Thread in my UCP anymore <_<

But I'm back kids <3

*Notes for Offseason:*

- Hell yeah 2 out of the Top 5 draft picks from Arizona.
- I really hope Ricky Rubio doesn't end up in SAC.
- The Thunder will make the playoffs.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 20, 2009)

Rukia said:


> It's funny how everyone was raving about the Cavs during the regular season.  People thought they were the best team since the 72 win Bulls.  And as soon as they lost to the Magic...everyone jumped off the bandwagon.  Suddenly Lebron needs more help and all of his teammates are bums.  People were hyping the hell out of Lebron and Wade during the regular season.  Now that Kobe has won another championship; those two guys are suddenly lousy and Kobe is the second greatest player of all time.  My god, sports fans are incredibly vulnerable to knee jerk reactions.
> 
> (I admit I thought the Cavs were the best team during the regular season.  But I didn't perform a complete 180 after they lost.  I realize that the Magic were just a bad match-up for them.)



I always hated the Cavs.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 20, 2009)

Sin said:


> No wonder I didn't see the NBA Thread in my UCP anymore <_<
> 
> But I'm back kids <3
> 
> ...



Durant + Green + Westbrook = WIN!


----------



## Sin (Jun 20, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> Durant + Green + Westbrook = WIN!


+ Ricky Rubio/Harden

pek


----------



## Big2hd (Jun 21, 2009)

Purchase said:


> Would you rather have? Jordan and Wade or Kobe and Lebron o.O





Talvius said:


> jordan and wade.
> 
> 
> hell id take jordan alone over kobe and lebron.



yeah what he said, D wade just icing on the cake.



Violent-nin said:


> Definitely can't wait for the draft.
> 
> Raps should resign Parker, as for Marion I'm not sure....he may cost too much.



Well whatever ever he's asking it's probably too much, Marion doesn't realize he's nothing but a role player and should be thankful he's making superstar money.



Sin said:


> + Ricky Rubio/Harden
> 
> pek



Been reading up on the Draft, I thought Rubio was being a prick for being so selective who picks(like steve francis, now there's a jag off) him, but kinda feel for the guy. He'll potentially be paying around 3-5 mil dollars(amount to buyout contract in Spain) to have the privilege to play for the Grizzles lol. And the Thunder don't need Rubio(IMO they defense presence and that would be Thabeet), sure Westbrook can play SG but he excels at the point(had him on my fantasy squad this year, and flirts with triple doubles most of the time).

Best situation for Rubio is Sac-Town, combine with his playmaking abilties and talent already present on the team(Hawes, Thompson, K Mart, Garcia, Nocioni) that would be team to be reckon in couple years.


----------



## Purchase (Jun 21, 2009)

Rukia said:


> It's funny how everyone was raving about the Cavs during the regular season.  People thought they were the best team since the 72 win Bulls.  And as soon as they lost to the Magic...everyone jumped off the bandwagon.  Suddenly Lebron needs more help and all of his teammates are bums.  People were hyping the hell out of Lebron and Wade during the regular season.  Now that Kobe has won another championship; those two guys are suddenly lousy and Kobe is the second greatest player of all time.  My god, sports fans are incredibly vulnerable to knee jerk reactions.
> 
> (I admit I thought the Cavs were the best team during the regular season.  But I didn't perform a complete 180 after they lost.  I realize that the Magic were just a bad match-up for them.)




That's exactly what I said. Pepole hyped up the Cavs crazily this season but as soon as they lost it was back to the exact same thing every year  Lebron dosen't  have enouph help. Well clearly thats not what you were saying when you said he would be winning the championship.


----------



## Sin (Jun 21, 2009)

> And the Thunder don't need Rubio(IMO they defense presence and that  would be Thabeet), sure Westbrook can play SG but he excels at the  point(had him on my fantasy squad this year, and flirts with triple  doubles most of the time).



Thabeet is gonna go to the Grizzlies for sure.

Rubio-Westbrook-Durant would give them one of the most exciting backcourts in the NBA in my opinion.


----------



## Daron (Jun 21, 2009)

Looks like next season should prove to be interesting. All in all it'll highly depend on how the players chemistry with each other is and if the coach can pull a team together at that.


----------



## Sin (Jun 21, 2009)

The Suns won't make the playoffs this year either.

And if I'm right ( I hope I'm not ) neither will the Spurs


----------



## Scholzee (Jun 21, 2009)

nice sig daron


----------



## Talvius (Jun 21, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> Durant + Green + Westbrook = WIN!



qft!!!


lets add rubio or thabeet  omfg team of the futur


----------



## Purchase (Jun 21, 2009)

I was looking at that on Nba Tv it actually suprised me that some numbers actually support Kobe agienst Jordan


----------



## Sin (Jun 21, 2009)

Purchase said:


> I was looking at that on Nba Tv it actually suprised me that some numbers actually support Kobe agienst Jordan


Don't make Jae get started on stats.

He will destroy you with all of Jordan's stats against Kobe's.


----------



## Purchase (Jun 21, 2009)

Sin said:


> Don't make Jae get started on stats.
> 
> He will destroy you with all of Jordan's stats against Kobe's.



Lol I'm not really starting an argument. Since I belive Jordan is and will always be the Goat. I was just posting the first stats I saw that actually benifited Kobe agienst Jordan.


----------



## Sin (Jun 21, 2009)

Those stats also don't include Jordan's retirement in between his *double* three-peats.

Not to mention winning championships in your mid 30s while still being the centerpiece is a feat not a detraction.


----------



## Talvius (Jun 22, 2009)

i dont think it benifits kobe.

jordan his 5 years in between his 1st and 4th title. in those five years he was retired for 2.

kobe has 9 years between his 1st and 4th and he didnt retire.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jun 22, 2009)

after watching my Cavs get put out, this is what we need. 

-A banger. 
-A new coach
-A low post scorer
-A bigger guard that can score


----------



## Sin (Jun 22, 2009)

Draft in 2 days 

Will OKC get Rubio? Will Memphis trade their pick? How big of a bust will Griffin be?

Stay tuned


----------



## ayoz (Jun 22, 2009)

Unless Clippers plan to trade some of their 4's, I don't see Griffin having a great rookie season. Clippers are just stacked at the position.


----------



## Sin (Jun 22, 2009)

Griffin's career was over the moment the Clippers won the draft.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Jun 22, 2009)

Poor guy. Never stood a chance.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 22, 2009)

It'd be funny if his brother has a better career, if he gets in the league. I feel his basketball IQ is better than Blake's.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Jun 22, 2009)

His bro's going to go to a better team, so that right there's reason enough to think he can do better at least because he won't have the whole weight of his team on his shoulders.


----------



## Sin (Jun 22, 2009)

I didn't even know he had a brother 

Tbh, I think Blake is going to be such a bust that I have done 0 research on him.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 22, 2009)

He [Taylor] got "drafted" by the Globtrotters


----------



## Big2hd (Jun 23, 2009)

Sin said:


> Draft in 2 days
> 
> Will OKC get Rubio? Will Memphis trade their pick? How big of a bust will Griffin be?
> 
> Stay tuned



Memphis is probably gonna do the smart thing and pick the second best player in the draft(Rubio if you're asking) and ship him out town before is able to shake Stern's hand. He'll likely be going to Sac town(most likely destaination they could package there pick with a PG or SF), Knicks(After losing the Derrick Rose sweepstakes,D'antoni would love for him to run the point),or dark horse Portland(actually don't know if Portland is looking at him, but just seems they are looking at everybody else this offseason, so why not).



ayoz said:


> Unless Clippers plan to trade some of their 4's, I don't see Griffin having a great rookie season. Clippers are just stacked at the position.



Ya Think lol, I figured this too when they won the lottery, by the looks of things( No one's gonna take on Randolph's contract and for some reason they've put Camby on the "untouchable" list) Kaman looks like the odd man out(the female's will flock no more to the Clips game to witness the sexiness known as Chris Kaman  ) since he'd be the easiest to move.



Sin said:


> Griffin's career was over the moment the Clippers won the draft.



I would watch Clips this year they have solid starting five and some nice talent on the bench especially Deandre Jordan,couple years from now him and Blake are gonna be one of the best front courts in the NBA. The problem is Baron Davis who doesn't like Mike Dunleavy or his system and on top of that Clips get injured alot for some reason(think that place is cursed or something).

Celtics fans rejoice, deal to send Ray Ray and Rondo to Detroit fell through, must be some major drama(I think it's Doc and Rondo who don't see eye to eye) going down if they wanna break up the former champs already.


----------



## Sin (Jun 23, 2009)

> Memphis is probably gonna do the smart thing and pick the second best  player in the draft(Rubio if you're asking) and ship him out town before  is able to shake Stern's hand. He'll likely be going to Sac town(most  likely destaination they could package there pick with a PG or SF),  Knicks(After losing the Derrick Rose sweepstakes,D'antoni would love for  him to run the point),or dark horse Portland(actually don't know if  Portland is looking at him, but just seems they are looking at everybody  else this offseason, so why not).



Memphis needs Thabeet. If they can't trade their pick they'll pick Thabeet.


----------



## Dash (Jun 23, 2009)

Kobe has a decent chance at getting 6 six but it depends if the Lakers can continue to bring in talent. Give the Lakers either Daryl Morey, Pritchard or Presti and bang dynasty (I see Kupchak as a decent gm only). 

I just want to get this in without sparking a huge debate. Personally I always felt Kobe has more offensive punch in his game than MJ (most notably his range), but Jordan is and will always be the superior defender. 

Back to the draft I thought this was interesting. Thabeet now seems to not want to play for Memphis and now the Grizz are desperate to trade, and apparantely approached us with this offer. 



> An inside source with the Houston Rockets told me earlier today that a potential trade with the Memphis Grizzlies fell through. The deal would have involved Houston sending Tracy McGrady and Aaron Brooks to Memphis for the Grizzlies' second overall pick in the 2009 draft and, possibly, an additional Grizzlies player.



Don't know how reliable the source is but interesting. I just pray to God that Rubio isn't in Memphis at the end of the day.

And thank God we turned down the offer, that trade is horrible for us.


----------



## Sin (Jun 23, 2009)

The only horrible part about that deal is trading away Brooks.

The Rockets need to get rid of that cancer (T-Mac).


----------



## Big2hd (Jun 23, 2009)

> Memphis needs Thabeet. If they can't trade their pick they'll pick Thabeet.



I disagree, Gasol did pretty decent job at the Center position this year.



> An inside source with the Houston Rockets told me earlier today that a potential trade with the Memphis Grizzlies fell through. The deal would have involved Houston sending Tracy McGrady and Aaron Brooks to Memphis for the Grizzlies' second overall pick in the 2009 draft and, possibly, an additional Grizzlies player.



That's interesting trade, as Rockets fan I don't if necessarily hate this trade. We get rid of McGrady but we lose a pretty solid point guard and in return we get a potentially great point guard. Maybe they add some cash so we can pay off Rubio's Spanish team then I like it more.


----------



## Sin (Jun 23, 2009)

> I disagree, Gasol did pretty decent job at the Center position this  year.



We will see this Thursday


----------



## Kinjishi (Jun 23, 2009)

Lebron moved his training camp to San Diego, and the Suns moved their training camp to San Diego. Very interesting.


----------



## Big2hd (Jun 23, 2009)

Sin said:


> We will see this Thursday



We shall, with my insight you're probably right lol



rocklee0036 said:


> Lebron moved his training camp to San Diego, and the Suns moved their training camp to San Diego. Very interesting.



Am I missing something how so?


----------



## Sin (Jun 23, 2009)

rocklee0036 said:


> Lebron moved his training camp to San Diego, and the Suns moved their training camp to San Diego. Very interesting.


The Suns are way too broke to even think about LeBron.


----------



## Purchase (Jun 23, 2009)

The Clippers are stacked with big men, Teams like Miami and Utah are just begging for big men the equation is quite simple.


----------



## Sin (Jun 23, 2009)

Clippers players are tainted though


----------



## Purchase (Jun 23, 2009)

Sin said:


> Clippers players are tainted though



Well I'd take Marcus Camby on the Jazz any day of the week, Then Okur could play Pf and finally be more useful then harmful.


----------



## Sin (Jun 23, 2009)

The Jizz can take all the Clippers they want.

Keep em away from mah Heat tho


----------



## Purchase (Jun 23, 2009)

Sin said:


> The Jizz can take all the Clippers they want.
> 
> Keep em away from mah Heat tho



Well you'll probably be able to get no big men better at this time then Kamen, Camby and Thorton.

But I know why there's a reason to be cautious.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 23, 2009)

The stain of being a Clipper rarely ever leaves you. Elton Brand was a beast in Chi-town, went to Clipperland and it all started to go down hill in his final years there and then look what happened to him this past season. Blake Griffins career is over before it began.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Jun 23, 2009)

What stats are you looking at? Elton Brand's Clipper stats only when down in his 7th year with the Clips and he got hurt that year (played 8 games). He was in Chicago for only 2 years. Clips should be glad Brand went to Philly and saved the cash. He only played 29 games before the 76'ers had to shut him down.

You have to ask why the Bulls traded him for Brian Skinner and the draft rights to Tyson Chandler. Brand was widely seen as the lynchpin to a possible new Bull dynasty. Neither Skinner or Chandler is with the Bulls. Teams rarely trade a 20pt 10reb a game player.


----------



## Purchase (Jun 23, 2009)

Just announced, Richard Jefferson to Spurs for Bowen, Oberto, Thomas.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 23, 2009)

*Starts to pray: PLEASE GOD, NO RICKY RUBIO TO GRIZZLIES!


----------



## Dash (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow what a steal! Spurs are once again contenders IMO.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 23, 2009)

Psh...Bowen.


----------



## Purchase (Jun 23, 2009)

They already said they'll most likely waive Bowen and the Spurs will resign from what I heard.


----------



## Dash (Jun 23, 2009)

I always do this trade in 2k9, funny how it actually happened.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 23, 2009)

The Spurs are hustlers. :ho


----------



## Big2hd (Jun 23, 2009)

Sin said:


> The Suns are way too broke to even think about LeBron.



 Oh I see my bad you were thinking Phoenix and Lebron were talking 2010 lol, sorry to say the sun is setting in Phoenix and everybody is trying to get out before it gets to dark lol.



Purchase said:


> Well I'd take Marcus Camby on the Jazz any day of the week, Then Okur could play Pf and finally be more useful then harmful.



Okur at the PF hmm... I don't see it but paired with a defensive specialist like Camby I guess it could work.



Sci-Fi said:


> What stats are you looking at? Elton Brand's Clipper stats only when down in his 7th year with the Clips and he got hurt that year (played 8 games). He was in Chicago for only 2 years. Clips should be glad Brand went to Philly and saved the cash. He only played 29 games before the 76'ers had to shut him down.
> 
> You have to ask why the Bulls traded him for Brian Skinner and the draft rights to Tyson Chandler. Brand was widely seen as the lynchpin to a possible new Bull dynasty. Neither Skinner or Chandler is with the Bulls. Teams rarely trade a 20pt 10reb a game player.



Yeah Brand has been pretty much a 20 10 man since he entered, but you can't entirely say the trade to Clips was bad, at the time Chandler had high upside and when there is  7'0 in the draft you go after him cause they don't make them alot(good ones that is).



Purchase said:


> Just announced, Richard Jefferson to Spurs for Bowen, Oberto, Thomas.



Not a bad trade(most you guys are looking at this trade so wrong), in fact it may be in favor of Bucs given they play there cards right.

Spurs get a athletic swingman in Jefferson(cut Manu minutes little and put him back in the sixth man role), he can even shot pretty good now which si weird, I cringed watching him shot with the Nets.

Bucks get Oberto, Bowen, and Thomas. Now these guys will never see the court unless someone needs a breather or some major crap happens to the roster. There contracts are expiring(Espn reported 15 mil altogether) and that gives them flexibility to sign some key players like Villanueva and Sessions(man I love this kid's game!) are maybe go after someone else in 2010. Last and but not least this gives Joe Alexander some PT to see what's he's all bout.


----------



## Kinjishi (Jun 23, 2009)

Sin said:


> The Suns are way too broke to even think about LeBron.



No fool! Shaq is going to Clevland.


----------



## Purchase (Jun 23, 2009)

Thats exactly the type of player I think  Blake Griffen will end up as a straight 20/10 guy like Elton Brand or Carlos Boozer. Those type of players are rare


----------



## Noble Avenger (Jun 23, 2009)

^^^

For Griffin to ever think about averaging 20 points, he's got a lot of work to do. Remember last year how many people were enamoured with Beasely? I was saying that he's a tweener who won't be as good as Mayo, and I was called crazy. Look at him now? Best projecition is probably Glenn Robinson.

Griffin has good size for a PF, but his skills are lacking. No conistent jumper. No go-to post move. He's a ready-made 14-10 Prospect, but if he wants to get to Brand/Boozer level, it's going to require a lot of practice.

I wonder if Pop still thinks we need a trade review panel. Lakers send away their 2best young prospects (aside from Bynum), cap relief, picks out the wazoo and end up with an all-star caliber PF who had worn out his welcome in Memphis and it's a calamity.

San Antonio trades 3 old bums, 2 of which will likely return to the team, and they net an all-star caliber swingman. Unreal.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm not surprised. NBA doesn't mind one team fleecing another team.


----------



## sharpie (Jun 23, 2009)

Milwaukee just gave up Milwaukee's best to the San Antonio..  no pun intended...


----------



## Purchase (Jun 23, 2009)

Now that I think about it anyone wanna play me in 2k9 360?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 23, 2009)

I would, but I don't have an internet connection in my room.


----------



## Sin (Jun 23, 2009)

> Just announced, Richard Jefferson to Spurs for Bowen, Oberto, Thomas.



Oh hell yeah


----------



## ayoz (Jun 23, 2009)

> The Washington Wizards have acquired Minnesota Timberwolves guards Randy Foye and Mike Miller for Etan Thomas, Oleksiy Pecherov and Darius Songaila and the fifth pick in Thursday’s NBA draft, a league executive with knowledge of the deal told Yahoo! Sports.


----------



## Sin (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't know what to think about that.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 23, 2009)

I guess the Wolves think they can get a better point guard in this draft than what they have now and they can save some money with this draft.


----------



## Sin (Jun 23, 2009)

I wonder if it's a good move for the Wiz tho.


----------



## Big2hd (Jun 23, 2009)

> San Antonio trades 3 old bums, 2 of which will likely return to the team, and they net an all-star caliber swingman. Unreal.





Shark Skin said:


> I'm not surprised. NBA doesn't mind one team fleecing another team.





sharpie said:


> Milwaukee just gave up Milwaukee's best to the San Antonio..  no pun intended...



 You guys are just looking at what you see not everything at hand.

I just forgot Redd and Bogut didn't play for the Bucks most of the year which turned Jefferson into there number one scoring option, so I doubt he gonna anything close to numbers he had last year. So to say the least this trade is nowhere near the Gasol trade.


Wow this favors Minnesota's so much it's not even funny 

They get the 5th pick(probably get a SG or PG) and two solid big man(yeah I said it, Pecherov got skills he just doesn't get any PT) to back Jefferson and Love.

Wizards get Foye and Miller, Foye is a great pickup, despite what some may say he was a big part of why Minnesota had the best record in the NBA in 09. He can play either the PG or SG(better SG IMO). Now Mike Miller for some reason he literally passed up every open shot he had(it's one of the weirdest things I ever seen), maybe he was injured I don't know but he seem to do everything else(probably one of the top 3 rebounding G's out there) very well.

Wiz figured this draft is light in Big Men and to trade it rather than use it on Hill was a good choice I think. I might be wrong, but I think the Wiz ain't done working the phones, I think one of the Big 3 might out of the picture before the season starts.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 23, 2009)

Big2hd said:


> You guys are just looking at what you see not everything at hand.
> 
> I just forgot Redd and Bogut didn't play for the Bucks most of the year which turned Jefferson into there number one scoring option, so I doubt he gonna anything close to numbers he had last year. So to say the least this trade is nowhere near the Gasol trade.


I'm not saying it was as bad as the Gasol trade, but it certainly is a bad one.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2009)

I think the Jefferson trade is getting too much publicity.  I watched around 70 Bucks games this year.  I know how lousy of a player Jefferson is.  His defense is horrendous and he is horribly overpaid.  17 million per season!  San Antonio can have him.  The ironic thing about this trade is that San Antonio offered it before the deadline, but Milwaukee rejected it.  Milwaukee wanted Hill and Mason instead of Thomas.  Milwaukee waited till the season ended because they wanted to keep attendance relatively high.  Hopefully Redd will be healthy this year.

THE BEST TRADE OF THE DAY WAS THE MINNESOTA/WASHINGTON TRADE.  Both teams improved.  I love some of the pieces the Wizards acquired and Minnesota did what bad teams have to do.   Very good trade for both teams.


----------



## Sin (Jun 23, 2009)

The Spurs needed a SF real bad.

Now they have one.

If we can get a good Center/PF (Duncan can play both) we're set.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 23, 2009)

It'll be interesting to see what they do in free agency. I don't think they'll find the answer for a PF/C to team up with Duncan in the draft.


----------



## Big2hd (Jun 23, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> I'm not saying it was as bad as the Gasol trade, but it certainly is a bad one.



 , ok maybe I'm going at this the wrong way so I'll ask few questions, 

Is there gonna be maybe some talent available in free agency in 2010(  ) that would be a better fit (with this trade they officially out of that sweepstakes) than Jefferson?

Would you pay 15 mil for Jefferson(i believe thats roughly what he'll be making just for this year alone)? 

Do you think Jefferson has put the Spurs over the top as far as being a Championship caliber team?

Jefferson>Sessions & Villanueva(they couldn't keep all 3 so that played in the trade)?

My answers Yes,Hell No, Maybe(Kinda think they already were), and No.

2 No's to those questions other than the first one = Bucks made a good trade


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2009)

Big, no doubt.  The Bucks HAD to make this trade.  They picked up an additional 18 million in cap room for 2010.  They now have 3 expiring contracts...they could trade them again if it makes sense.  And if Redd is healthy...he basically comes in right away and replaces Jefferson.  Villanueva and Sessions also will improve with another year under their belt.  They will be involved in the battle for the 8 seed in the East next year.  And more importantly...they will be more fun to watch.  (Bowen, Oberto, and Thomas will never play a game for the Bucks.  They will be bought out, put on waivers, or ride the bench.)


----------



## Sin (Jun 23, 2009)

Matt trying to rationalize


----------



## Rukia (Jun 24, 2009)

Of course.  I don't troll when it involves my team.  I try to offer actual insight.


----------



## Daron (Jun 24, 2009)

What did I miss?


----------



## Halo (Jun 24, 2009)

So Dirk met his ex-girlfriend online and chatted with her for THREE fucking years?! What kind of website is this? Craigs List? WOW forums? Seriously, I'd like to know......and I bet you Dirk's username is David Hasselhoff Fan or something to that effect. 

Had I known I could snag a NBA boyfriend online, I would have sent myspace messages to C-Webb years ago! Now, myspace is outta date and I have go register for twitter and follow C-Webb!


----------



## Thorn (Jun 24, 2009)

Sixers went back to their ballin' logo and colors.  I smell a championship...  If they draft well and get rid of Miller and Dalembert.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 24, 2009)

Big2hd said:


> , ok maybe I'm going at this the wrong way so I'll ask few questions,
> 
> Is there gonna be maybe some talent available in free agency in 2010(  ) that would be a better fit (with this trade they officially out of that sweepstakes) than Jefferson?
> 
> ...


When you put it like that yeah, you're right.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 24, 2009)

Halo said:


> So Dirk met his ex-girlfriend online and chatted with her for THREE fucking years?! What kind of website is this? Craigs List? WOW forums? Seriously, I'd like to know......and I bet you Dirk's username is David Hasselhoff Fan or something to that effect.
> 
> Had I known I could snag a NBA boyfriend online, I would have sent myspace messages to C-Webb years ago! Now, myspace is outta date and I have go register for twitter and follow C-Webb!



Winnie is always dramatic and good for a laugh. 

I'm not sure what to think of that Roye-No. 5 pick...


----------



## Purchase (Jun 24, 2009)

Someone come play me in 2k9 this offeseason is boring


----------



## Talvius (Jun 24, 2009)

dwill will be in the next all star game! quote me on this one


----------



## Big2hd (Jun 24, 2009)

Bucks get Amir Johnson in exchange for Oberto



This is another good trade, Pistons clear some cap space, although something tells me that there gonna blow it all on Gordon and to me that's not wise(i think they need some front court help like boozer), And Bucks get potentially solid big in Amir Johnson(I haven't seen him play much, but what I like).

Damn I'm stupid, i was thinking for bit why Minnesota would want all these picks and occured to me that they can package them to move up in the draft. That would make sense if was especially if it's with Memphis,assuming they don't want both the 5th and 6th, then I would tell them to go F themselves. 

Memphis doesn't have to worry about the potential Rubio headache and still get a talent with there picks, and Minnesota gets there own "Stockton and Malone" in the form of Rubio and Jefferson(yeah I know it's a stretch but you can dream Minnesota Fans  ).



> dwill will be in the next all star game! quote me on this one



that's gonna out on the limb lol, probably would been all-star this year if didn't get hurt, he will soon be the best PG in the league(and yes better than Paul and his nasty pitts  )


----------



## Sin (Jun 24, 2009)

Draft tomorrow X3


----------



## abstract (Jun 24, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHA. 

If the hawks manage to do this : 




so fucking cash.  two unproductive bench players for jamaal crawford?  yes please. 


although I'd rather us trade for a true center and draft either jeff teague or ty lawson, oh well


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 24, 2009)

Speedy Claxton is still in the league? ONly problem with Jamal is that he is a chucker, but the Hawks have enough talent where he should have the pressure of the offense on his shoulders like he did in New York and Golden State.


----------



## Big2hd (Jun 25, 2009)

Purchase said:


> Someone come play me in 2k9 this offeseason is boring



Boring are you serious? Some so much rumors and trades it's crazy, case in point, my rss ticker just went off as am I'm writing this and what do know



> The Cleveland Cavaliers have reached an agreement in principle to acquire Phoenix Suns center Shaquille O’Neal, a league source told Yahoo! Sports late Thursday night.
> 
> Cleveland will send Ben Wallace, Sasha Pavlovic, the 46th pick in Thursday’s draft and cash to the Suns for O’Neal.



 Go Cavs you got Shaq and you didn't have to give up much to get him.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 25, 2009)

*SHAQ traded to the CAVS !!!!
*
Oh shi....

Link





> The Cleveland Cavaliers and the Phoenix Suns are nearing agreement on a blockbuster trade that would send Shaquille O'Neal to Cleveland to team with LeBron James, according to two sources with knowledge of the discussions.
> 
> The deal is more than "90 percent" complete, according to the sources, and is merely awaiting final approval from the team's owners.
> 
> ...



What do you guys think.


----------



## Dash (Jun 25, 2009)

Really? Thats it? That is the best Kerr could fucking get for Shaq? WOW.


----------



## sharpie (Jun 25, 2009)

Yep, next year is gonna be fuggin bananas.  :ho


----------



## Platinum (Jun 25, 2009)

Not the best of deals in my opinion.

Apparently Shaq found out that he got traded from people on Twitter .


----------



## Big2hd (Jun 25, 2009)

Dash said:


> Really? Thats it? That is the best Kerr could fucking get for Shaq? WOW.



Kerr is making a case for the worst GM ever(this trade and the firing of Porter proved he made a mistake letting go Marion for Shaq), but he had to make this trade, Shaq gonna break down playing in that uptempo offense they have up there.

Wonder what they gonna do with Big Z, he capable starting on about any team out there, if they can't move him It'd be nice to have him backup Shaq to keep him fresh.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 25, 2009)

The Cavs set their eyes on getting their sweet revenge next year I see. Good try. But it'll be futile.


----------



## abstract (Jun 25, 2009)

hmmmmm

well, this is pretty much a last ditch effort(or just about) to keep lebron around. 

i mean hey man, if shaq can produce(it seems like he has the drive if he can stay healthy) then the cavs could be wild this year. 


god damn it.  the hawks better pull some nice strings to be able to keep up with the ever changing east.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm seeing some distinct parallels between Shaq and Brett Farve right now...

He really should retire 

On the plus side, when Lebron doesn't win a championship with Shaq it would be settled. Wade > Lebron


----------



## Sin (Jun 25, 2009)

The Suns are done D:


----------



## sharpie (Jun 25, 2009)

If Shaq comes out in the running shape he's been in at Phoenix, it might work out real good. 

According to the ESPN ticker, Ben Wallace is considering retiring and is going to discuss the trade with his family before deciding.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 25, 2009)

Looky looky


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2009)

Shaq isn't a good fit on Cleveland.  Now Cleveland has 2 slow big men that can't guard anyone.  Shaq also clogs up the paint.  His presence will only hinder Lebron's ability to drive to the basket!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 25, 2009)

Well I saw this coming, figured Cleavland would try this as a last ditch effort to keep Lebron happy by getting him a championship. It will be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 25, 2009)

Wasn´t Shaq going to leave NBA this season? 

If Cleveland fails this season with Shaq, LeBron will say hi to New York in 2010


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 25, 2009)

Meh, nothing has changed. 

Poor Dallas or lucky DallaS?


----------



## Scholzee (Jun 25, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Looky looky



damn 

shaq  he could be good or just fail


----------



## Sci-Fi (Jun 25, 2009)

Minn stock piling all those 1st round picks might backfire if they don't move up. This draft is considered average with only Blake as the no-brainer pick.

Cavs picking up Shaq is a gamble but it's only for one year. Trade won't be finalized until later today. All the Cavs need is to sign Rasheed Wallace and they'll have their own version of the big 3.

The rumored GS trade of Jamal Crawford to Atlanta for Acie Law and Speedy Claxton might happen in the next day or 2.


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Jun 25, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Meh, nothing has changed.
> 
> Poor Dallas or lucky DallaS?



Dallas showed those Spurs. They got an extra 2nd rounder. 

But this is one of the most frustrating things with the Mavs. Quality player goes for little too nothing, and he's not coming here.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 25, 2009)

Ok, tonight is the draft.

*PLEASE RICKY, DON´T GO TO MEMPHIS! *

Oklahoma. Ok.
Sacramento. Ok.
Minnesota. Ok.
New York. FUCK YES.
Memphis. Fail.


----------



## Talvius (Jun 25, 2009)

is it me or are the hawks getting crawford in exchange for absolutely nothing


----------



## Jimin (Jun 25, 2009)

Talvius said:


> is it me or are the hawks getting crawford in exchange for absolutely nothing



It seems the Hawks are hustlers too.


----------



## Talvius (Jun 25, 2009)

am i the only one who cant get on nba.com?


----------



## Sin (Jun 25, 2009)

Working fine for me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 25, 2009)

Talvius said:


> am i the only one who cant get on nba.com?



It's fucked for me as well.

Maybe NBA is denying our Canadian IPs.


----------



## Sin (Jun 25, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> It's fucked for me as well.
> 
> Maybe NBA is denying our Canadian IPs.


It probably just hates you.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 25, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> It's fucked for me as well.
> 
> Maybe NBA is denying our Canadian IPs.



The NBA must be moving the Raptors out of Toronto


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2009)

I see what Lebron is doing


----------



## Jimin (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh, Rod. 

This makes for an interesting storyline. Shaq as Lebron's number 2 vs Dwight and Kobe.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 25, 2009)

Sin said:


> It probably just hates you.



Psh, for your information it doesn't just hate me, it hates Talvius too!

......wait what?



Shark Skin said:


> The NBA must be moving the Raptors out of Toronto





What an evil thing to say, you sound just like Halo.


----------



## Scholzee (Jun 25, 2009)

the website isent working for me either(nba)


----------



## Jimin (Jun 25, 2009)

America > rest of world, Matty, Drew, Tal.


----------



## Talvius (Jun 25, 2009)

the sites only work if i go directly to the draft page. usely it automatically redirects me to the playoffs/finals/draft pages but now it just doenst work lol.


anyways the shaq trade isnt gonna work. do they still have money for sheed?


----------



## Sin (Jun 25, 2009)

Draft in a couple of hours


----------



## Tachi67 (Jun 25, 2009)

Rondo and Ray Allen Might Get Traded To The Pistons. :/
I thought Allen was pretty good.


----------



## Scholzee (Jun 25, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> America > rest of world, Matty, Drew, Tal.





how much hours before the draft ?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 25, 2009)

What time is the draft again? (EST)

Stupid NBA.com still isn't working.


----------



## Sin (Jun 25, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> What time is the draft again? (EST)
> 
> Stupid NBA.com still isn't working.


8PM               EST.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 25, 2009)

Thank you Sin. 

Your not so bad after all.


----------



## Sin (Jun 25, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Thank you Sin.
> 
> Your not so bad after all.


Better than you at least.


----------



## Talvius (Jun 25, 2009)

Tachi67 said:


> Rondo and Ray Allen Might Get Traded To The Pistons. :/
> I thought Allen was pretty good.



omfg ray allen in pistons uniform would be a dream come true!!!


sources sources sources please!! and for who are they coming? i hope not rip/taytay/dyes.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 25, 2009)

You sound like Halo. 

Psh, only in your dreams Sin.


----------



## Talvius (Jun 25, 2009)

disgusting trade!


get rid of stuckey i wouldnt care. but the trade it self doesnt make any sense.

what would the celtics staring 5 be. stcukey/rip/pierce/garnett/perks

where does prince fit in. prince isnt a 6 man.(or wouldnt be happy in the 6 man spot) or maybe he would but who cares its stupid. and the celtics dont need a trade.

rondo= double double machine
allen= 3 point + clutch machine
pierce= their mvp
garnett = defensive + emotianl leader
perks= goon

what more do they ask for?

i hope tayshaun stays piston all his life


----------



## Sin (Jun 25, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> You sound like Halo.
> 
> Psh, only in your dreams Sin.


I sound like Halo in my dreams?


----------



## Dash (Jun 25, 2009)

Rockets - Suns rumor. 



> Rockets GM Daryl Morey told the Houston Chronicle that teams have been "very aggressive" in their pursuit of Tracy McGrady, and unlike last summer, Morey is listening intently. One such scenario floated by the New York Post, has McGrady, Aaron Brooks, and Carl Landry going to Phoenix for Stoudemire and Leandro Barbosa.
> 
> According to CBSSports.com, it is a dubious scenario considering the Suns' long-held reluctance to trade Barbosa.





I don't know about this one, do we really want to give up that much for a headcase/possible one year rental in Amare?


----------



## Sin (Jun 25, 2009)

Barbosa as a combo guard, Yao at C, Amar'e at PF, Artest at SF.

It doesn't look bad.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 25, 2009)

Sin said:


> I sound like Halo in my dreams?





---------

Sun-Rockets trade could be interesting, then again I'm just excited to hear of any blockbuster trades going down.


----------



## Talvius (Jun 25, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> ---------
> 
> Sun-Rockets trade could be interesting, *then again I'm just excited to hear of any blockbuster trades going down*.



same here lol. except if it involves rip/tay/dyes. that would be sad.


i dont even know if they are gonna resign dyes


----------



## abstract (Jun 25, 2009)

OH NO 

THEY ARE SAYING THE HAWKS ARE GOING TO GET BRANDON JENNINGS NOW  

please god, no.  Jennings is a freak athlete, but playing for the hawks will only make his attitude worse.  We don't have any leaders to keep him focused and in check. 

If he got put on a team with some one like kobe, then sure-he would do well. 

....

please please please, get teague or lawson atlanta


----------



## Big2hd (Jun 25, 2009)

Vinsanity is on the move to Orlando



> The New Jersey Nets are in serious talks with the Magic about a deal that will send Vince Carter to Orlando for Rafer Alston, Tony Battie and Courtney Lee, two league sources told ESPN.com.
> 
> The talks have reached a point that a deal could be done by the end of the day Thursday, according to sources.
> 
> ...



I guess no more Hedo in Orlando , but did get rid of Alston


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 25, 2009)

Finally it looks like VC might be going somewhere else, but there's still a chance of the deal falling through so I won't jump for joy just yet.


----------



## Purchase (Jun 25, 2009)

Vince Carter> Hedo I just felt like I had to say that.

Anyway im calling it now Ricky Rubio for Roty.

Don't sleep on him.

And Shaq going to the Cavs makes me lol inside


----------



## Sin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vince Carter needs to retire -_-

Also, why would the magic give up a solid young SG for a 36 year old?


----------



## sharpie (Jun 25, 2009)

Looks like the Orlando/New Jersey Vince Carter trade is official now.


----------



## Sin (Jun 25, 2009)

AN HOUR AND A HALF TILL WE FIND OUT WHO GOES WHERE.

So exciting.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 25, 2009)

Shaq and Vince Carter traded. :amazed


----------



## Talvius (Jun 25, 2009)

wow big trades ill miss lee even tho he missed his layup


----------



## Purchase (Jun 25, 2009)

Michael Jackson Died

Rubio is one of the stars that will be the future of this leauge

Dirk, Gasol and Yao move out the way it's time for the new international superstar


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah the fact Micheal Jackson died made me totally forget about the trades going on, truly a sad day.

Draft is taking to long to start, need to kill time with NBA2K9 or something.


----------



## Sin (Jun 25, 2009)

Draft preview in 6 minutes


----------



## Purchase (Jun 25, 2009)

What looks more like a Big 4

Boston

-Rondo
-Garnett
-Pierce
-Allen

or

San Antonio

-Jefferson
-Parker
-Manu
-Duncan

With Rondo's improvements and Jefferson's trade I think this is a valid question


----------



## Talvius (Jun 25, 2009)

Purchase said:


> What looks more like a Big 4
> 
> Boston
> 
> ...



i have no idea to be honest.

im tempted to say spurs but the thing is......rondo is a great perimiter defender, he rebounds well, he passes good... he could score better if his jumper was legit.



and to be honest i dont really know jefferson's game. NBA.com said he was a solid defender. i know he can score and shoot the trey.



i think im gonna have to go with both




how about:

Westbrook
Durant
Green
Thabeet
:3:3


----------



## Sin (Jun 25, 2009)

Rondo won't be staying in Boston.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 25, 2009)

OMG VC traded It was inevitable, but I'm happy Courtney Lee was one of the players included. BTW players moving.

To Magic:
VC
Ryan Anderson

To Nets:
Alston
Tony Battie
Courtney Lee


----------



## Sin (Jun 25, 2009)

Bad long-term move by the Magic IMO.

Sure, it might work out this year, but for the future?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 25, 2009)

Sin said:


> Bad long-term move by the Magic IMO.
> 
> Sure, it might work out this year, but for the future?



But they also got Ryan "Fuckin" Anderson. He's the future


----------



## Talvius (Jun 25, 2009)

so who is next? tmac? amare?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 25, 2009)

I agree with Sin. Since it looks like they think/want to get a championship next season or sometime really soon it's a good move, but in long term it really can turn out badly.


----------



## ayoz (Jun 25, 2009)

Warriors, Hawks complete trade for Crawford


> ATLANTA (AP)—The Hawks acquired guard Jamal Crawford from the Golden State Warriors on Thursday for guards Acie Law and Speedy Claxton hours before the NBA draft.
> 
> Crawford, who had his differences with Golden State coach Don Nelson, provides the Hawks with depth and flexibility in the backcourt. Starting point guard Mike Bibby and backup combo guard Flip Murray are both unrestricted free agents after helping Atlanta reach the second round of the playoffs for the first time in a decade.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 25, 2009)

Well now I'm guessing the Nets will be looking at more of a 2 or a 3. IDK if there's really a stand out 4 that they could draft at 11.


----------



## αce (Jun 25, 2009)

Yo what up guys

I just lost all hope in my cavs. Maybe I'll join the Laker bandwagon.


----------



## Sin (Jun 25, 2009)

Talvius said:


> so who is next? tmac? amare?


The Suns might as well give out everything they have.

They're done for the next few years.


----------



## Purchase (Jun 25, 2009)

Utah needs to make a trade with the Clippers or Suns now give us a damn solid big man. And a good backup point guard


----------



## Sin (Jun 25, 2009)

The Jizz can't afford Amar'e.


----------



## Sin (Jun 25, 2009)

I like how Curry stole a lot of thunder from Rubio.


----------



## Purchase (Jun 25, 2009)

Rubio's game is amazing for someone his age he's gonna be special just watch


----------



## Sin (Jun 25, 2009)

You guys need to post more 

I don't like checking if someone has posted <_<


----------



## Purchase (Jun 25, 2009)

Lol my tv is to far from my comp to post that quick


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 25, 2009)

I can

I'm sure the Clippers will pick Tyler Hansbourgh


----------



## Sin (Jun 25, 2009)

Biggest shock of the draft


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 25, 2009)

Sure is. Totally unexpected.


----------



## Sin (Jun 25, 2009)

Now things finally get interesting.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 25, 2009)

I hear the Nets are looking to pick either Tyler Hansbourgh or Gerald Henderson...


----------



## Sin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm so interested in what the Thunder will do.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 25, 2009)

"Well, Shaq to Cleveland, some say you can pencil in a championship now."

LOL BSPN.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 25, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> "Well, Shaq to Cleveland, some say you can pencil in a championship now."
> 
> LOL *BS*PN.



Bolded for truth.

Grizzles feeling Tha Beet


----------



## Purchase (Jun 25, 2009)

Hasheem THABEAT TO THE grizzliesssssssssss


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 25, 2009)

Hasheem>Oden.
Hasheem will be a successful big man. He won't have too big of foul troubles(except with slashers) and he will score at least 10 per game. I love his speed and potential.


----------



## Sin (Jun 25, 2009)

RUBIO, HARDEN, HILL?

WHO WILL IT BE?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh crap now there is a surprise.


----------



## Sin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm kind of sad Rubio is going to end up in SAC


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 25, 2009)

HARDENN!!!
Well the Kings should suck the THundersballs because they wanted Rubio the most.


----------



## Sin (Jun 25, 2009)

Poor Rubio.

He looks so sad to be going to the Kings.

WHAT?!?!?!


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 25, 2009)

lol the commentators all think Rubio sucks.
WTFWTFWTFWTF RUBIO IS STILL NOT PICKED!


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 25, 2009)

Sin said:


> I'm kind of sad Rubio is going to end up in SAC



He ain't going there


----------



## Sin (Jun 25, 2009)

The Timberwolves just scored huge.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 25, 2009)

Rubio won't be a Queen!

Go Knicks! =P


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 25, 2009)

God almighty. I'd say "How stupid are these people?!" but the draft numbers imply that already.


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 25, 2009)

Rubio probably smiled more.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 25, 2009)

And you are no Mel Kiper, Jay Bilas. Tyreke Evans is NOT the #3 prospect. No no no. Wrong.


----------



## Sin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah did you guys see Rubio's face?

He was so fucking relieved.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 25, 2009)

Rubio has to go here. Wonder if the T'Wolves would trade their next pick...


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 25, 2009)

lol Wizards are sitting themselves facepalming.
Timberwolves are going to own.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 25, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Rubio has to go here. Wonder if the T'Wolves would trade their next pick...



Trade?

....


LET'S GET RICKY RUBIO ON THE CELTICS!!!!


----------



## Sin (Jun 25, 2009)

The Timberwolves will be contenders fairly soon.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 25, 2009)

Ricky!!! Sakata where are you? Oh probably sleeping in Spain


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 25, 2009)

Give teh wolves three years. THat's all they need.
Thunders made a big mistake not taking Rubio.
Kings will always be fail.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 25, 2009)

"I'm Ricky Rubio"


----------



## Sin (Jun 25, 2009)

"IT'S NOT SACRAMENTO! IT'S NOT SACRAMENTO!"

Rubio is a happy bastard


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 25, 2009)

lol Pistol Pete haha.
Pistol Pete would have scored 60 something points per game if they had a three point line back then.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 25, 2009)

Trade!!! I feel it coming

WTF? Umm, ok.


----------



## Sin (Jun 25, 2009)

They should have taken Jordan Hill.


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 25, 2009)

Johnny Flynn is a GREAT winner but he is a PG...
wth are Timberwolves thinking?


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Jun 25, 2009)

Stupid decision to pick 2 point guards. Omg, wow. They better have some good trade in mind.


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Jun 25, 2009)

I gotta think Flynn was drafted for someone else. A deal has to be in the works.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 25, 2009)

The T'Wolves actually wanted two PGs? BS, dumb ass T'Wolves.

There goes Curry. No spice in the Garden then


----------



## Sin (Jun 25, 2009)

Knicks so pissed


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 25, 2009)

lol Knicks fans lol.
He is the NEW Stephon Marbury just saying.


----------



## Purchase (Jun 25, 2009)

Really if this effects Rubio's mins im gonna kill someone


----------



## Sci-Fi (Jun 25, 2009)

Wolves taking 2 PG's at 5 and 6 is strange. Must have a trade brewing. They wanted Hasheem Thabeet and Rubio in this draft...but do they have enough to trade? Might have to give up a #1 pick in next year's draft as well as picks this year.


----------



## Sin (Jun 25, 2009)

IMO unless they trade, Wolves wasted a pick.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 25, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> lol Knicks fans lol.
> He is the NEW Stephon Marbury just saying.



He's really a SG, so no surprise if he does end up being Marbury like as a PG. I just hope the Warriors know that because I never saw him as a PG or even a combo guard.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 25, 2009)

Knicks fan with Lebron 23 jerseys.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 25, 2009)

Knicks fans are such losers. Hill's a good fit for the Knicks.


----------



## Purchase (Jun 25, 2009)

lol can someone make me a Rubio set. And lol at Ny


----------



## Sin (Jun 25, 2009)

If LeBron really does go to New York in 10-11, he needs to change his number.


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 25, 2009)

Jordan Hill to the Knicks?
Will D.Lee be moved to the 5?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 25, 2009)

Sin said:


> If LeBron really does go to New York in 10-11, he needs to change his number.



To 45?


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 25, 2009)

Nahh more like 24


----------



## Sin (Jun 25, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> To 45?


If he wants a legacy, he needs a non-MJ number.


----------



## Kobe (Jun 25, 2009)

More like 25


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Jun 25, 2009)

Did you see Knicks fans? LMAO.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 25, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Jordan Hill to the Knicks?
> Will D.Lee be moved to the 5?



Lee already is their 5. Isn't Harrington going to be a FA? I don't remember if it was a unrestricted or restricted, but I'm pretty sure he might be for the off.


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 25, 2009)

lol USC players are always fail so DeMar will underachieve at Toronto.


----------



## Sin (Jun 25, 2009)

Now things get a little boring :3


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 25, 2009)

It's Rukia's team now


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 25, 2009)

I find the lower parts of the draft much more interesting.
SO many more plot twists.


----------



## Kobe (Jun 25, 2009)

I hope Lakers get a Ginobili or Parker


----------



## Sin (Jun 25, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> I find the lower parts of the draft much more interesting.
> SO many more plot twists.


I think the biggest twist was the Kings passing up Rubio.


----------



## Purchase (Jun 25, 2009)

The most interesting pick I want to see where he goes is Tyler Hansbrough


----------



## Sin (Jun 25, 2009)

Janissary said:


> I hope Lakers get a Ginobili or Parker


That'd be a little hard, considering they no longer have their 1st round pick.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 25, 2009)

Brandon Jennings


----------



## abstract (Jun 25, 2009)

aslfkhaslfkhsdglkhsdg


holy crap rubio and flynn playing together.  if they keep both players, this is going to be an insane dynamic duo.  

I have no fucking clue how they are going to swing it though.  Flynn has the shot be he is too short for sg, and rubio was a pg before he was even born. 

either way, I'll be paying attention to the wolves next year 


edit: heeeeeeeeeeell yeah, somebody else took jennings  

*crosses fingers for lawson*


----------



## Sin (Jun 25, 2009)

The Wolves in 2-3 years with a good coach will be playoff contenders.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes, Terrance Williams. Exactly what we need.


----------



## Purchase (Jun 25, 2009)

Rubio for rookie of they year not curry ._.


----------



## abstract (Jun 25, 2009)

hahaha, surely the t-wolves won't take another point guard, so it looks like the hawks will be able to choose between teague and lawson  

I officially can't complain about this draft


----------



## abstract (Jun 25, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 


THEY FUCKING TOOK 3 POINT GUARDS THOSE CUNTS!


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Jun 25, 2009)

Who's next, Teague or Maynor? They still have one more pick in the 1st.


----------



## Purchase (Jun 25, 2009)

abstract said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> THEY FUCKING TOOK 3 POINT GUARDS THOSE CUNTS!



 Please trade Rubio to a franchise that actually wants to win


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Jun 25, 2009)

Supposedly there's already a deal for Lawson with Denver. But Roy Williams expression was priceless.


----------



## Purchase (Jun 25, 2009)

Finally a decent back up point guard by by Brevin


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Jun 25, 2009)

The Jazz's pick doesn't bode well for the Mavs. He's who they were targeting.


----------



## Talvius (Jun 25, 2009)

abstract said:


> hahaha, surely the t-wolves won't take another point guard, so it looks like the hawks will be able to choose between teague and lawson
> 
> I officially can't complain about this draft





abstract said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> THEY FUCKING TOOK 3 POINT GUARDS THOSE CUNTS!



this, my friend, is hilarious


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Jun 25, 2009)

Hopefully Sam Young is still there in a couple of picks and the Mavs don't bollocks it up. If not him then it better be Mullens and not Calethes.


----------



## Big2hd (Jun 25, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Jordan Hill to the Knicks?
> Will D.Lee be moved to the 5?



Most likely, but I wouldn't be so surprised if they trade him to portland who's been after him since last year.



Sin said:


> "IT'S NOT SACRAMENTO! IT'S NOT SACRAMENTO!"
> 
> Rubio is a happy bastard



I don't know how you figure that one, Rubio would been in paradise with all those weapons down there, but Minnesota might work just as well(I miss the begining the draft due to a outage and had double check Rubio going No.5 , Go Minny).



Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Stupid decision to pick 2 point guards. Omg, wow. They better have some good trade in mind.



I think Flynn can play the two with Rubio running the point , head scratcher to me as well but so far Kahn has did a good job so I'm not gonna doubt him right at this moment, probably got trade in the mix or something.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Jun 25, 2009)

Think Minn traded Lawson to Denver for a future #1


----------



## Daron (Jun 25, 2009)

I wonder when the "How my ass taste" Lebron mix will be out.


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Jun 25, 2009)

I wanted Young, but I'll settle for Mullens. Funny thing is, the Mavs and the Jazz have drafted the most white players in league history. 

Mavs better find a way to pull off this Okafor deal, then they'll be right back in the hunt.

Change that. The Mavs better get the Okafor trade done, since reports are they're trading Mullens for Beaubois.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 25, 2009)

Sorrow-Tear's Champion said:


> I wanted Young, but I'll settle for Mullens. Funny thing is, the Mavs and the Jazz have drafted the most white players in league history.
> 
> Mavs better find a way to pull off this Okafor deal, then they'll be right back in the hunt.
> 
> Change that. The Mavs better get the Okafor trade done, since reports are they're trading Mullens for Beaubois.



I don't get that. The Mavs need a center, and while he's not an immediate answer why trade for a long term project PG.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Jun 25, 2009)

lol.."Lakers 'sold' their pick to the New York Knicks for $3 million and a second round pick in 2011".


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Jun 25, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> I don't get that. The Mavs need a center, and while he's not an immediate answer why trade for a long term project PG.



It's the Mavs and they are in love with Europeans. They can't just do the smart thing.


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 25, 2009)

Hmm...a back up PG for Chris was really needed but I kind of wanted a big man.


----------



## JJ (Jun 25, 2009)

<--still in shock over the Magic trade


----------



## December (Jun 25, 2009)

Man, this week has been nuts.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 25, 2009)

La Armada Espanola de Portland ya no es mas Pendergraph from the Kings to Portland for Sergio Rodriguez Interesting since Udric hasn't worked out in Sacramento.


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 25, 2009)

Minnesota are queer as hell.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 25, 2009)

I haven't heard anything else about this Lawson to Nuggets trade. So I hope they have fun with their 3 rookie PGs

Sam Young still not selected


----------



## Sci-Fi (Jun 25, 2009)

^^^^It's a relatively weak draft and many of the players need more development and/or consistency in their skill sets. Teams are looking more at fit and cap space than athletic ability or upside. So there will be a lot of head scratching picks made. Time will tell if any of the players in this draft will turn out to be All Stars, solid role players, average, or busts.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 25, 2009)

So Amare is also going away? 

I guess the Suns have just given up now .


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Jun 25, 2009)

The Spurs have 4 of the leagues top 25 scorers on their team, and now they add the best rebounder in the draft. And what do the Mavs do, get a frenchman who won't play for them for a couple of years. Go figure.


Trade for Lawson just announced.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 25, 2009)

Sci-Fi said:


> ^^^^It's a relatively weak draft and many of the players need more development and/or consistency in their skill sets. Teams are looking more at fit and cap space than athletic ability or upside. So there will be a lot of head scratching picks made. Time will tell if any of the players in this draft will turn out to be All Stars, solid role players, average, or busts.



Yeah that's true. So many "project" type players that will take a while to develop.


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 25, 2009)

Grizzlies are lucky Young didn't get picked. He is a type that is always available.

James Johnson is a bitch for trash talking to CP3.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 25, 2009)

Danny Green for the Cavs. Could be a good player for them with his size and activity.


Taylor Griffin to the Suns


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2009)

Holy Shit the Magic are gonna be beasts next year.


----------



## Big2hd (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah Baby, Boys from the Burgh got picked up! the Griz and Spurs got steals of the draft(Blair and Duncan on the same squad  )with Young and Blair.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2009)

Now all Atlanta needs is a center.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Jun 26, 2009)

I hope the Magic realize that they got a man who disappears once the playoffs start. Just like his cousin.

Anyway, my Hornets made out pretty good. Got a speedy, defensive minded PG to back up CP3 and worked the move I prayed they would and got Marcus Thornton. Our backcourt just got a lot younger. I can't wait to see them play. Now if we can get a big and unload Chandler or Antonio Daniels, we're in business.


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 26, 2009)

We need to sacrifice Devin Brown and Peja first of all and get us Hedo
Chris
Rasual
Hedo
D West 
Chandler
That doesn't sound too bad. Juju needs to work on his game and we need to also sacrifice Antonio Daniels, perhaps get a young SG.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 26, 2009)

So:
Ricky Rubio to Timberwolves
Sergio Rodriguez to Sacramento Kings
Victor Claver to Portland.
And Sergio Llull to Houston Rockets



EDIT: Reading the press, *it seems Ricky is going to stay in Spain one more year.* Joventut isn´t allowing him to leave, he can only leave paying 5 millions and the only 100% chances for him to leave this season and pay without problems would be if he was selected in the top-3 of the Draft, but he got number 5. Also, Timberwolves have said Ricky they would wait him one more year so no problem.


----------



## Big2hd (Jun 26, 2009)

Looks like the Rockets-Suns deal is off the table(damn so close getting rid McGrady and getting Amare  ), kinda figured it would though.

One rumor I do hope that has legs is Amare going to GS for Biedrins(beast on the boards and solid post game), Curry,and Randolph( this kid the truth, but he's not getting a enough PT with Crazy Nellie).

You get done that Kerr and I take all the bad shizz I said away.

I also just realized that Orlando is getting Ryan Anderson in the Carter deal which makes this trade not so bad, he gonna be good in couple years.

I guess the Mike Bibby era is over in A-Town, they better keep Smith happy now they have Jamal Crawford, he can score and.... 
Well that's about all he can do.

And why is everybody hating on Minny you think they there gonna keep all those points , some trade is on the mix I just don't clue what it is.


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 26, 2009)

Since RUbio is staying in Spain for one year, if Johnny FLynn doesn't work out, they will trade him and use Rubio and if he works out well, they will trade Rubio.
Still a dumbass approach.
They would have selected a whole squad.


----------



## Purchase (Jun 26, 2009)

Yahoo sports is reporting that the Knicks and Minnesota are in a deal for Ricky Rubio.

I don't blame Ricky for not wanting to play there he's paying all this money out his pocket at least play in a team u want.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 26, 2009)

I honestly don't want Amare.

T-Mac > Amare


----------



## El Torero (Jun 26, 2009)

Purchase said:


> Yahoo sports is reporting that the Knicks and Minnesota are in a deal for Ricky Rubio.
> 
> I don't blame Ricky for not wanting to play there he's paying all this money out his pocket at least play in a team u want.



I hope that. I want Ricky in New York, that would be awesome. And Minnesota is a ''meh'' franchise.

Whatever, first time ever since Gasol went to Los Angeles, a spanish player isn´t playing in Grizzlies, Portland or Raptors. Now to conquer Minnesota and Sacramento 

Dracule Mihawk, what do you think about Houston having Sergio Llull? Well, Llull and Claver are staying in Spain for 2-3 more years, but now Houston has a spaniard too


----------



## Purchase (Jun 26, 2009)

I've been watching Ricky's video's since he was 16 he's the first international prospect to impress me.


----------



## Sin (Jun 26, 2009)

I hope you mean, not already on the NBA.

Because if not, Parker, Yao, Manu and Dirk want to have a little chat with you.


----------



## Purchase (Jun 26, 2009)

Lol of course not comparing Rubio to proving superstars is a slaughter


----------



## El Torero (Jun 26, 2009)

Sin said:


> I hope you mean, not already on the NBA.
> 
> Because if not, Parker, Yao, Manu and Dirk want to have a little chat with you.



You name these 4 players and yet you forget *PAU GASOL*????

BLASPHEMY 

For Kareem Adbdul Jabbar, Pau is the best foreign player he has ever seen  (for me, I must admit is Dirk )


----------



## Sin (Jun 26, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> You name these 4 players and yet you forget *PAU GASOL*????
> 
> BLASPHEMY
> 
> For Kareem Adbdul Jabbar, Pau is the best foreign player he has ever seen  (for me, I must admit is Dirk )


Everyone I listed is better than Gasol.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 26, 2009)

And still, Pau has a NBA and World Championship with Spain 

Dirk better than Pau yes. Yao better than Pau, I don´t think so. He would be better if he didn´t get injured so much.

And Pau ultimately is better than Tony Parker.


----------



## Sin (Jun 26, 2009)

Parker and Manu have 3 rings...  Dirk was an MVP and Manu also has a gold medal.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh wait, I forgot Ginobili. I read only Dirk, Tony and Yao lol.

Manu, I think he and Pau are in the same level.

But not adding Gasol to the list of ''best international players of NBA'' is a crime 

PD: now that I think. Steve Nash > all them.


----------



## Sin (Jun 26, 2009)

And Parker was a Finals MVP too.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 26, 2009)

My list would be:

1. Tim Duncan if he counts.
--
1. Steve Nash
2. Dirk Nowitzki
3. Pau Gasol
4. Manu Ginobili
5. Tony Parker
6. Yao Ming
7. Luis Scola
8. Arvidas Sabonis
9. Drazen Petrovic
10. Rudy Fernandez


----------



## Sin (Jun 26, 2009)

Not to insult you Sakata, but you're a Pau Gasol fanboy 

There is no way Pau is better than Manu and Parker


----------



## El Torero (Jun 26, 2009)

If Parker was better than Pau he would have showed it winning something with France, thing he didn´t 

Pau and Ginobili are in the very same level, and Ginobili can be a little better, I recognice. I put Pau over him because while Pau alone made a shit team to enter in playoffs, Manu had very good partners at the time of playing


----------



## Sin (Jun 26, 2009)

Spain has overall a better international team than France does.

Parker has many more NBA accomplishments.

This is a "International player in the NBA" discussion, not "international player in their own countries" discussion (which btw, Manu beats Pau in as well)


----------



## El Torero (Jun 26, 2009)

Remember too that Pau was the first international player ever to be Rookie of the Year too. He deserves completely to be recognized as one of the best NBA foreign players ever.

Also have in mind unlike the other NBA Foreign stars, Pau was half of his career in a shit franchise. Just look what happened after he moved to Lakers. Instant Win.

Is me or you don´t like Pau?


----------



## Sin (Jun 26, 2009)

Finals MVP >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Rookie of the Year

3 Rings >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 1 Ring.

Top 3 PG in the league >>>>>>>>> Top 5 PF in the league (unless you wanna claim Pau is better than Duncan/Garnett/Dirk???)


----------



## El Torero (Jun 26, 2009)

This season (I mean, only this season) Pau has been better than Duncan and Dirk so 

Pau has become one of the NBA superstars, everybody is already recognizing that


----------



## Sin (Jun 26, 2009)

Duncan and Dirk kept their teams afloat during horrible seasons plagued by injuries to their superstars (Manu and Josh Howard). And Duncan did it while being injured himself.

Pau has Kobe Bryant.

Do you remember what Dirk did against Denver?

Also, let me continue:

Parker - 3x All Star >>>> Pau - 2x All Star


----------



## El Torero (Jun 26, 2009)

Let me continue: *Memphis Grizzlies*. Where the best player after Pau Gasol is pure shit. I wonder what would have happened to Parker for example if he was half of his career in the worst NBA team. And yet Pau carried them to Playoffs. 3 times. And he even entered in a All-Star being a Grizzlie.

Seriously, what do you think about Pau Gasol? Forget now the other players and comparations. Why for you he´s so bad?


----------



## Sin (Jun 26, 2009)

I never said he was bad.

In fact I think he should have gotten Finals MVP over Bryant.

I don't think he's better than Parker.

Much less 3rd all time International Players.


----------



## Purchase (Jun 26, 2009)

No one shoulda have gotten it above kobe >_>

But on a different note Gasol is a top 7 international player but Parker and Ginobilli are all around better players then Gasol.


----------



## Talvius (Jun 26, 2009)

sergio rodriguez going to kings  no more spanish connection alley-oops by portland.


----------



## Sin (Jun 26, 2009)

Purchase said:


> *No one shoulda have gotten it above kobe >_>
> *
> But on a different note Gasol is a top 7 international player but Parker and Ginobilli are all around better players then Gasol.


You don't count.


----------



## Kobe (Jun 26, 2009)

Sin said:


> I never said he was bad.
> *
> In fact I think he should have gotten Finals MVP over Bryant.*
> 
> ...



:lolkubo

If I were to list international players;

1-Dirk Nowitzki
2-Manu Ginobili
3-Yao Ming
4-Pau Gasol
5-Tony Parker 

would be the exact case.. Tony Parker might have got 3 ring but he had Manu(the 2nd one in the list) and most importantly Duncan in his team. You can't compare players by how many rings they got. Robert Horry has 7 rings but can you claim he is better than Garnett who has 1 ring at all? 

Gasol is consistent player, not emotional like Parker.. He always gives his best, though all these positive things don't give him better place than top 3.


----------



## Sin (Jun 26, 2009)

Laker fans


----------



## Halo (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm glad there are people in here who understand how overrated Tony Parker is.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## Chocochip (Jun 26, 2009)

@Halo
Oh you are just pissed he married Eva and not you. Don't bring those Eva pics here either.

Tony Parker is a great player, all star for sure, but Pau is a better player. 

Tony can play his position well but Pau would be top 10 at the 5 or the 4. He can even play small since he is a bit speedy, has range on his shot, and is a smart enough passer. 


He is a great player due to his consistency and his ability to score. He can left hook, right hook, hit from 17-18 easy, with the 7-8 baseline jumper, fade away, lay up, up and under, and he can pass in ways that make me wonder if he might be better than Yao as a passing big man. He never hurts your offense like Iverson.

 His D isn't bad or soft as many Laker fans complain(they just put all blame on him since no one blames Kobe) and he can grab alot of boards for a PF.

Pau Gasol is the definition of "more than the stats" for sure. Laker fans need to appreciate him much more as well as the basketball community. He isn't no athlete like Dwight or Lebron, he is a player first.

He even has nice handles for a player. I still remember his nifty between the legs no look.


----------



## Big2hd (Jun 26, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> I honestly don't want Amare.
> 
> T-Mac > Amare



sure Mcgrady is better than Amare, but the guy is made of glass and you can't have team with two injury prone players. With this trade Scola can back up Ming and keep minutes down. 



Talvius said:


> sergio rodriguez going to kings  no more spanish connection alley-oops by portland.



These spanish PG's are no joke(sergio and his agent have been pushing this since the beginning of last season), at least he might get some consistent PT in Sac Town.


I can't blame him Minnesota just dropped the ball after picking Rubio, but it might work if they get Lee or nasty nate, if I was Rubio I would just play out the spanish contract and go play in NBA not worth paying 5 million dollars to play for either team at this point.

Looks like that Suns-GS trade had some legs 



> The Suns had an agreement in principle with Golden State about a deal that would send Amare Stoudemire to the Warriors for Andris Biedrins, Brandan Wright, Marco Belinelli and the No. 7 pick. It was the Suns' understanding that the Warriors were drafting Curry for them.



+1 for Kerr and GS, would've like for PHO to get Randolph but Wright is not that bad and the GS shaping up to look like very scary team again (C Amare, PF Randoplh, SF Maggette, SG Jackson, PG Ellis thats a nice five).


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Jun 26, 2009)

Rubio's overrated. Flynn is going to be far, far better.


----------



## Purchase (Jun 26, 2009)

Eman5805 said:


> Rubio's overrated. Flynn is going to be far, far better.




Not at all Rubio is gonna be a star in this leauge for years. Flynn will be a solid starter at best.


----------



## Kobe (Jun 26, 2009)

Rubio is the new Magic without his athleticsm and size


----------



## ayoz (Jun 26, 2009)

Big2hd said:


> +1 for Kerr and GS, would've like for PHO to get Randolph but Wright is not that bad and the GS shaping up to look like very scary team again (C Amare, PF Randoplh, SF Maggette, SG Jackson, PG Ellis thats a nice five).





> OAKLAND, Calif. (AP)?Stephen Curry can get comfortable with the Golden State Warriors. He?s not going anywhere.
> 
> Coach Don Nelson says the Warriors won?t trade Curry, their surprise selection with the seventh overall pick in Thursday?s draft.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 26, 2009)

Monta and Curry play the same style? Who have they been watching?


----------



## Big2hd (Jun 26, 2009)

oh well seems Curry is off the table, don't how well the combo of ellis and curry is gonna workout  

Hopefully something might still be in the works, they might even put Randolph back on the table.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 26, 2009)

Big2hd said:


> sure Mcgrady is better than Amare, but the guy is made of glass and you can't have team with two injury prone players. With this trade Scola can back up Ming and keep minutes down.



Amare is half glass


----------



## abstract (Jun 27, 2009)

Purchase said:


> Flynn will be a solid starter at best.




lol. 

lrn2watchfilm

Flynn is probably the most nba ready guard in the draft, behind harden.


----------



## Dash (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm not too worried about Rubio leaving Minnesota, Kahn doesn't seem stupid enough to just let him go. That bitch is going into the cold and he's going to like it. 

Anyways like the Rockets draft. Jermaine Taylor can replace Von Wafer just fine, Budinger reminds me a lot of Brent Barry, and I've been really high (and so has Morey) on Sergio Llull months before the draft. 

My grade: A++++


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 27, 2009)

I never liked Wafer. Dunno why most Rockets fans love him. Then again, I don't agree with most Rockets fans anyway. I love T-Mac.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 27, 2009)

So what do you guys think of Beaubois?


----------



## Sci-Fi (Jun 27, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> So what do you guys think of Beaubois?



_'On paper'_ he looks like a real find. We'll find out when the season starts how NBA ready he really is. Read about him here:


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Jun 27, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> So what do you guys think of Beaubois?



I don't know much about him. My problem with the Mavs getting him is that it's acknowledged by them that he doesn't contribute for 2-3 years. By that point the team'll have to be broken up. They passed on a lot of guys that could come in and help right now.

As for his future, I can see him being similar to Jet. That would be a success imo.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 27, 2009)

OMG, it seems Rockets want Ricky Rubio too


----------



## Kobe (Jun 27, 2009)

I hope he doesn't go to Rockets.. he'll ruin his career in one season  on the other hand I'd like to see him in Lakers


----------



## Talvius (Jun 27, 2009)

man the season is so far away  i cant wait for nba 2k10


----------



## Dash (Jun 27, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> I never liked Wafer. Dunno why most Rockets fans love him. Then again, I don't agree with most Rockets fans anyway. I love T-Mac.



Fans always love the energy guy of the bench and was productive, at least in the season. Kids in Denver idolize a wack pothead in Chris Anderson.

 Wafer's attitude waved off on the crowd but regardless the guy was pretty boneheaded, I don't mind replacing him at all. 



Sakata Gintoki said:


> OMG, it seems Rockets want Ricky Rubio too



Yeah I've heard a lot about Morey trying to nab Rubio for the past week. Among all teams, I'd say we have a decent chance at him but I still don't see Kahn trading him.


----------



## Purchase (Jun 27, 2009)

Talvius said:


> man the season is so far away  i cant wait for nba 2k10



Face me in Nba 2k9 online lol. 

Anyhow Rubio needs a home cause international players seem more loyal to their teams for some reason


----------



## Talvius (Jun 27, 2009)

Purchase said:


> Face me in Nba 2k9 online lol.
> 
> Anyhow Rubio needs a home cause international players seem more loyal to their teams for some reason



no i dont like playing online.


either i lose by 1 point or i got pwned. in both cases im pissed


----------



## Purchase (Jun 27, 2009)

Talvius said:


> no i dont like playing online.
> 
> 
> either i lose by 1 point or i got pwned. in both cases im pissed



It's just for fun lol no harm there


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 27, 2009)

These teams have a sexy squad with the moves they made this offseason. 

Spurs
Magic
Golden State



Purchase said:


> Not at all Rubio is gonna be a star in this leauge for years. Flynn will be a solid starter at best.



ur saying that with like it's written in stone, u'll never know. 

But i think Rubio will be better in the long run, but for like the first 2-3 years Flynn will be far better.


----------



## Talvius (Jun 27, 2009)

james harden
russel westbrook
kevin durant
jeff green


omfg omfg.....the futur


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 27, 2009)

You mean future five?
Westbrook
Harden
Durant
Green
Mullens

BJ has potential.


----------



## Talvius (Jun 28, 2009)

yeah i kinda forgot about him. But it hink he is gonna develope a lil slower. but then again i might be pleasantly surprised


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 28, 2009)

No, he will develop slower but he does seem to have a bright future.
You guys are more fit with an experienced center though. He'll probably not start next year.


----------



## JJ (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm not sure if I'm going to like how the Magic are shaping up for next season.


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 28, 2009)

Magic next year=high scoring less defense.
Vincanity brings that to the team.
That isn't always a bad thing.
If you guys kept Hedo, everything would have been perfect.
Jameer
Vince
Hedo
Rashard
Dwight

Good defense overall, astounding offense. Vince would open up Hedo's game alot and match up problems will happen against every team.


----------



## JJ (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah our local columnist said that getting Vince meant saying goodbye to Hedo pretty much.  I knew we would lose some, but I just don't know about this. Too bad we have to wait until next season.


----------



## Daron (Jun 28, 2009)

So where is Hedo leaving to?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 28, 2009)

No one knows yet.


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 28, 2009)

NOH pleaseeee.
We need a good SF.
Freaking Peja sucks.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 28, 2009)

Ah, I haven't been here since the very first trades were thrown out...too much to catch up on.

Anyway, my comments:

- Vince Carter to Magic makes them, in my opinion, the team to beat as long as Vince performs well and they don't miss the Turk too much.  But then again, Carter gives them a playmaker and a great scorer, but let's see how Nelson bounces back.

- Shaq to Cavs I didn't like too much.  Does he make them better?  Sure, but we'll see if Shaq can duplicate his impressive season this past year.  I don't see him putting up numbers equivalent to it, but his size will definitely allow the Cavs to have some form of inside presence.

- I like the first five picks up until Rubio and Flynn back-to-back.  The Timberwolves seemed to sense that Rubio would send red and white flags their direction.  I love Curry with GS, Monta Ellis is great but his troubles well...not sure if Don Nelson is entertained.

- Utah planning to resign Millsap?  If Boozer doesn't opt out, will they pay him near 10 mil a year like he wants?  I don't know about that.


----------



## Big2hd (Jun 28, 2009)

Damn besides Lakers, the Magic was the only team I thought didn't need to  that much this off season as far as picking up new players goes.

Now they have Carter and they just made Rasheed Wallace a offer(celtics are interested as well).

Lee can do just about every thing Carter can do in this point of his career and is younger and has room to improve. 

Oh yeah, I remember someone saying Carter>Hedo which might of probably been right a couple years ago but to say that now is ridiculous. And lets just say talent wise Vince is better than Hedo, Hedo just fits better than carter does in this offense. Hedo plays a sort of "point forward" position sort of like Grant Hill did back in Detroit, where handles and forces defenses to pick their poison of letting him drive, throwing it out to shooter, or giving it to big man down low. Not saying Lewis or Nelson can't do this themselves, but they'd be better off spotting up for there shot while Hedo does the ball handling.

Another problem or guess will be problem if they acquire Wallace, is that Lewis will be a SF again, putting Lewis at the PF made the Magic so special cause he drove opposing teams defenses crazy trying  to find a way to stop him.

And lastly Carter is pretty high volume shooter I doubt that he's gonna work in Orlando with him Lewis and Nelson(and possibly Sheed LOL) all on court playing with each other trying to get there shot.

Just a bad trade


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 28, 2009)

Hedo caused match up problems and was clutch. Carter won't do that.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 28, 2009)

Carter actually passes a lot more than people may think. He's taken less shots the past two seasons (from about 20 down to around 17) while his assists have been around 5 the past 3 seasons (4.8, 5.1, 4.7).


----------



## Jeff (Jun 28, 2009)

Those assist numbers the past few years match Nelson's


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 28, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Hedo caused match up problems and was clutch. Carter won't do that.



Carter is reasonably clutch and is more athletic + consistent.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 28, 2009)

Shaq 33? It'll be hard to see it happen. It woulds just be like Kobe changing to 24.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 29, 2009)

Anyone else laugh when Rubio was drafted because he looks like that kid from Hannah Montana Mitchell Musso?

Or anyone laugh when they saw Musso's new music album AND when Rubio was drafted?


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 29, 2009)

I thought he was another Jonas brother.


----------



## Kobe (Jun 29, 2009)

Loss of Hedo will cause a lot more problem than you guys think.. Hedo was the mastermind in court.. He step up and take the PG role sometimes.. I don't have to remind you his assist stats in play offs.. Vince is good, but sometimes you have to keep the team, the winning team.. They just sent Alston, Lee,imo the future of Magic, to get Carter who arguably reached his peak back then and trying to search a team where he can retire with maybe a bit of success.. Magic without Alston, Lee, and Hedo will hardly make it semi finals or can't this season.. just saying.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 29, 2009)

But, they're banking on a healthy Jameer Nelson


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jun 29, 2009)

Why arent anyone talking about the wizard acquiring Miller and Foye?

If Gilbert can remain uninjured, they are a serious threat.

Arenas - Butler - Jamison - Haywood - Miller


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 29, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> Why arent anyone talking about the wizard acquiring Miller and Foye?
> 
> If Gilbert can remain uninjured, they are a serious threat.
> 
> Arenas - Butler - Jamison - Haywood - Miller



Cause we said that the last three years for Wizards and Rockets and the  superstars on those teams are never healthy for an entire season.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 29, 2009)

And the Wizards and Rockets are the two teams I like best in the NBA.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 29, 2009)

Is Agent Zero even gonna play this year?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 29, 2009)

I would think so. Foye may help in keeping him fresh.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 29, 2009)

Wiz look financially alright at this point.  They should contend as well...as long as people are healthy.  Haywood missing time last season made them incredibly soft in the middle.


----------



## Roy (Jun 29, 2009)

Yao out for whole season?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 29, 2009)

Career is also being threatened. Hope he recovers well because it'd suck for hiim to have to retire now.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 29, 2009)

It seems playing for China really broke down his body bad.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 29, 2009)

I hope Yao can recover.  He's one of the most fundamentally sound centers in the league and I love to watch him play healthy.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 29, 2009)

Fuck no. No Yao. No T-Mac for half a season. FUCK


----------



## Sin (Jun 29, 2009)

Rockets won't make the playoffs.

You heard it here first.

The Thunder will sneak in there.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 29, 2009)

sucks for the rockets that yao might miss all of next season, i feel sorry for the guy everytime it looks like he's on a roll and is playing good basketball something comes up and derails him. Hopefully he can comeback from this.

As for the cavs acquiring shaq, i think they made this move 4 months to late. If they had done this deal at the trade deadline last season they would have won the championship imo, now we'll have to see if shaq is motivated enough to give a damn over a 82 game schedule and then the playoffs.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 29, 2009)

Sin said:


> Rockets won't make the playoffs.
> 
> You heard it here first.
> 
> The Thunder will sneak in there.



Rockets will still make the playoffs.

You heard it here first.


----------



## Talvius (Jun 29, 2009)

thunders and bobcats will make the playoffs


you heard it here first :3


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 29, 2009)

Insert "wild" prediction here.

You heard it here first.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 29, 2009)

Lakers will make the playoffs.

You likely never heard it here first, but rather on ESPN.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 29, 2009)

Hawks NBA champs you heard it here first:ho


----------



## Sin (Jun 29, 2009)

Sin - Trendsetting since 2006.


----------



## Big2hd (Jun 29, 2009)

Man that Yao news really sucks , just when I thought the Rockets where going to turn that corner to a elite team another injury comes up. Whats really sad about this probably could've been prevented if he didn't play so much basketball for his National team. 

I'll be rooting for your recovery big guy 

Bobcats and the Thunder to make the playoffs, wouldn't bet any cash on that.

Thunder maybe,but the Bobcats no way(though if the iverson rumor is true I'll have to think twice about their chances ) , I'd put the Wizards and Pacers chances before them.

I especially like the Wizards, depending on Agent Zero's health and how well they use Foye and Miller(I just hope they don't put Foye at PG cause he's much better SG, and Miller could be a lethal six man provided he doesn't throw games like he did in Minny.). They also have some nice young talent in Young, Blatche, McGee, and McGuire. They could be a scary team in the east.


----------



## Sin (Jun 29, 2009)

Wizards will bump Detroit off the playoff picture.

Bobcats won't make it unless the Bulls/Hawks/76ers have a horrible season.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 30, 2009)

so vince carter to the magic for some eastern conference champions.  Seems like a good move for the nets.  This fits perfectly into my prediction that Nets will clear salary room for LBJ.  Any moves you see NY doing is just so that they can compete for seats later on.  

LBJ to the nets (coming soon)


----------



## Jeff (Jun 30, 2009)

Biggest news for the Piston's playoff hopes:

Kwame Brown exercised his option to remain 

And no qualifying offer by the Bucks to Villanueva?  Well, we knew it would be hard to re-sign both him and Sessions.  But I expected them to hold onto Villanueva.  I wonder if they'll hold onto Bowen...I doubt it but it would be interesting.  I just hope for their sake Sessions wasn't a one-hit wonder.


----------



## ayoz (Jun 30, 2009)

Is Michael Redd going to play in the season opener?


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 30, 2009)

Its over for the Rockets before the season began.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 30, 2009)

Nothing is really confirmed. Everyone is just jumping to the worst case scenario


----------



## Talvius (Jun 30, 2009)

who is the rockets backup center?


they are gonna be way undersized


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 30, 2009)

They're probably gonna sign someone. I heard Gortat was a possibility. Also, T-Mac might be traded and we'll probably get a backup center.


----------



## Sin (Jun 30, 2009)

God I hope Gortat doesn't end up in Houston


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 30, 2009)

That'd be awesome!


----------



## Dash (Jun 30, 2009)

ESPN said Yao's injury was exaggerated and yet to hear anything from the top, Morey and Les.


----------



## Frieza (Jun 30, 2009)

Turkeyglu to Raptors then they become a contender again.


----------



## Big2hd (Jun 30, 2009)

> Hours before the start of NBA free agency, Detroit Pistons president Joe Dumars made a splash of a different sort, firing coach Michael Curry on Tuesday after just one season amid reported concerns that keeping Curry could hamper Detroit's offseason business.



Man that sucks, Curry should get a extension for dealing with all those divas and making the playoffs. But this was probably similar to the Porter situation where he just lost the players trust in his way of doing things.

They need to get coach like Avery Johnson or Bill Lamibeer that ain't gonna take no sh@# from diva that doesn't want to come off the bench 



Talvius said:


> who is the rockets backup center?
> 
> they are gonna be way undersized



Well they could make Gortat an offer but I think the Magic are gonna match whatever offer is out there.

I say trade McGrady to Clippers for one their bigs like Camby would be nice but with all his injury problems I'd settle for Kaman. Plus this would also motivate Baron who won't play through his injuries unless there something to play for.



Jeff said:


> Biggest news for the Piston's playoff hopes:
> 
> Kwame Brown exercised his option to remain
> 
> And no qualifying offer by the Bucks to Villanueva?  Well, we knew it would be hard to re-sign both him and Sessions.  But I expected them to hold onto Villanueva.  I wonder if they'll hold onto Bowen...I doubt it but it would be interesting.  I just hope for their sake Sessions wasn't a one-hit wonder.



Half of a bad move by the Bucks, they should make offers to both Sessions and Charlie V.

And yeah Sessions is the real deal(Jennings enjoy the pine  ) 



Dash said:


> ESPN said Yao's injury was exaggerated and yet to hear anything from the top, Morey and Les.



I'm hoping you're right



omiK said:


> Turkeyglu to Raptors then they become a contender again.



 when were they ever a contender, and doubt Hedo gonna put them over the hump


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 30, 2009)

OMG! Houston! 

We need Gortat, now!!!


----------



## frozenfishsticks (Jun 30, 2009)

Villanueva is most likely going to the Cavs.

I'm a Spurs fan, and we have high hopes of landing Sheed. This off-season has been spectacular for us so far.


----------



## Sin (Jun 30, 2009)

Gortat should go to the Spurs.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 30, 2009)

omiK said:


> Turkeyglu to Raptors then they become a contender again.




No. 




JB the Jedi said:


> OMG! Houston!
> 
> We need Gortat, now!!!





Sin said:


> Gortat should go to the Spurs.




No. 


Orlando is a perfect cradle to turn the young promising players into All-Stars. And Houston is a perfect grave to bury the All-Stars


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 30, 2009)

Houston is a good place for role players though

Scola
Brookes 
Battier


----------



## Kobe (Jul 1, 2009)

There were a stupid discussion about Michael Jordan's basketball IQ on NBA Page in facebook.. some said he's not that smart.. well I disagree about that. but that's not the reason I'm posting this.. just liked it.


----------



## Talvius (Jul 1, 2009)

so how good would the magics be if they got sheed?

nelson
carter
lewis
sheed
howard

can you say best starting 5 of the decade?


----------



## Dash (Jul 1, 2009)

Magic don't have the cash to resign Gortat. 

Out of all the teams currently pursuing Gortat, Houston is the only one that will start him and compete in the playoffs.


----------



## ayoz (Jul 1, 2009)

Rockets compete for the playoffs? Scola & Brooks can't do it all.


----------



## Sin (Jul 1, 2009)

Dash said:


> Magic don't have the cash to resign Gortat.
> 
> Out of all the teams currently pursuing Gortat, Houston is the only one that will start him and compete in the playoffs.


Still hanging on to the dream?


----------



## Dash (Jul 1, 2009)

I think we've proven multiple times that we can play without Yao. Give us a good center like Gortat to fill in and we're rolling. 

Who said Brooks and Scola will be doing it all? Rockets have one of the deepest benches in the league and the chemistry is and has always been magnificient. 

If T-Mac can come back just 80%, we're in the clear.


----------



## Sin (Jul 1, 2009)

To be young again


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 1, 2009)

Dash said:


> I think we've proven multiple times that we can play without Yao. Give us a good center like Gortat to fill in and we're rolling.
> 
> Who said Brooks and Scola will be doing it all? Rockets have one of the deepest benches in the league and the chemistry is and has always been magnificient.
> 
> If T-Mac can come back just 80%, we're in the clear.



Gotta agree. Houston is a deep team, they play well as a whole when the big stars are out. It'll be tough, but its doable.


----------



## Noble Avenger (Jul 1, 2009)

Dash said:


> Magic don't have the cash to resign Gortat.
> 
> Out of all the teams currently pursuing Gortat, Houston is the only one that will start him and compete in the playoffs.


I'm pretty sure the Spurs would start him as well.

With Gordon on his way to Detroit, how many of ya'll see a Hamilton-Boozer+Filler trade goin down? No way the Pistons go into the season with Stuckey, Ben, and Rip. And no, a Yao-less Rockets is NOT a team that's going to compete for a playoff spot. The West is only getting stronger. Even the bottom-feeders like the Clips and possibly OKC (addition of Millsap) are getting better.

Their best bet is to move T-Mac's contract and start rebuilding. I'm sure the Knicks and Suns would be interested in McGrady's services...


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 1, 2009)

Talvius said:


> so how good would the magics be if they got sheed?
> 
> nelson
> carter
> ...



I'm not a big fan of 'Sheed to the Magic rumors. I'm not sure he and Stan would really mesh all too well. But that's just my opinion of course.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 1, 2009)

Pistons strike deal with Gordon

The Detroit Pistons have reached agreement with free-agent guard Ben Gordon(notes) on a five-year contract worth around $55 million, a source with knowledge of the talks told Yahoo! Sports Wednesday evening.

The Pistons are continuing to negotiate with forward Charlie Villanueva(notes) and are moving closer to an agreement.

July 8 is the first day free agents can officially sign contracts.

Gordon and Villanueva, who played together for a year at UConn, traveled to Detroit on Wednesday morning to meet with Detroit president Joe Dumars.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh My, Detroit trying to bring the glory days back. 

he heh Houston is gonna get Gortat i just know it. :>


----------



## Jimin (Jul 1, 2009)

Pistons reach deals with Gordon, Villanueva

The Detroit Pistons have reached agreement with free-agent guard Ben Gordon(notes) and forward Charlie Villanueva(notes), a source with knowledge of the talks told Yahoo! Sports Wednesday evening.

Gordon will receive a five-year contract worth around $55 million while Villanueva’s five-year deal is expected to be worth about $35 million.

Gordon and Villanueva, who played together for a year at UConn, traveled to Detroit on Wednesday morning to meet with Detroit president Joe Dumars and other Pistons front-office officials. They took a tour of the practice facility in Auburn Hills, had lunch with management and both ultimately came to terms on an agreement. Gordon agreed first and Villanueva followed soon after.

The loss of Gordon is a blow to the Bulls, who tried to re-sign the shooting guard. Gordon turned down contract extensions for $54 million and $50 million in the past two off-seasons as a restricted free agent. It is believed the Bulls were willing to go to $10 million a season for him, but were outbid by the Pistons.

No free agents can sign until the league-mandated moratorium ends on July 8.

The signing of Gordon, 26, could make another former UConn player, Richard Hamilton, expendable in a trade. Hamilton, 31, could be used to bring back another low-post presence: perhaps Utah Jazz forward Carlos Boozer, Los Angeles Clippers’ center Chris Kaman or New Orleans Hornets center Tyson Chandler. Gordon averaged 20.7 points a game last season for the Bulls and 18.5 in his five seasons in Chicago. He was the third pick in the 2004 NBA draft.

Dumars is remaking the Pistons, who are expected to lose Rasheed Wallace and Antonio McDyess to free agency. Dumars fired coach Michael Curry on Wednesday, and ex-Pistons coach Doug Collins is considered the frontrunner for the job. Sources say Collins still has to sell his staying power and stability to Detroit management. Former Dallas Mavericks coach Avery Johnson will be considered, too.


----------



## mootz (Jul 1, 2009)

Do they still have Iverson?


----------



## Halo (Jul 1, 2009)

Glad to see Gordon gone! Where is Rukia to come celebrate with me? I hope he enjoys those season tickets in OKC.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 1, 2009)

I sent an Email to Gortat.


----------



## Talvius (Jul 1, 2009)

im glad for my pistons am i the only pistons fan here?

so i was wandering....are the bulls gonna start both hinrich and rose? and will happen when deng comes back? who will start him are salmons? are will do move deng/salmons to the 2 spot and keep hinrich on the bench?


----------



## Daron (Jul 1, 2009)

So Iverson got the boot?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 1, 2009)

I don't see the logic in the Randolph trade .


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 1, 2009)

Wait who's involved?

NVM.

WTF is Memphis thinking? Looks like they don't care about their future.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 1, 2009)

Randolp can score and they need more scoring punch. Thats all.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 1, 2009)

That kinda really is all


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 1, 2009)

He can rebound if he's in the mood


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 1, 2009)

And he'll pass the ball when he's not feeling his shot... oh wait


----------



## Big2hd (Jul 2, 2009)

Good move by Detroit getting Charlie V and Gordon even though they paid way too much for Gordon, but at this point they gotta do what what they can.



mootz said:


> Do they still have Iverson?


yep but not for long, contract is expiring so they get to take some money off the books.



Talvius said:


> im glad for my pistons am i the only pistons fan here?
> 
> so i was wandering....are the bulls gonna start both hinrich and rose? and will happen when deng comes back? who will start him are salmons? are will do move deng/salmons to the 2 spot and keep hinrich on the bench?



Hinrich will find a staring PG job somewhere(rumor has it that it will probably be portland), and when that happens the Starting five will most likely look like this

PG Rose
SG Salmons
SF Deng
PF Tyrus Thomas(you could put noah here easily, but to me Tyrus is a beast and should be starting)
C Miller



Shark Skin said:


> Wait who's involved?
> 
> NVM.
> 
> WTF is Memphis thinking? Looks like they don't care about their future.



Well if you're just talking about talent wise, Randolph is nice pickup for Grizz he has capability to be a 20 10 PF and there probably gonna need it with Thabeet on the court, on the other hand Randolph is a knucklehead who will probably more of problem than a solution for the Griz(Jailblazers, google it, the stories are hilarious  )..

Speaking of knuckleheads the Celtics are trying woo Sheed to Boston, oddly I think that can work( actually I don't, I just want him to stay away from the Magic and the Cavs  ).


----------



## Yasha (Jul 2, 2009)

I heard Celtics are trying to get Grant Hill from the Suns as well?

Whoa, imagine that, Pierce+Garnett+Allen+Rondo+Rasheed+Grant Hill

6 all-stars in a team, most past their primes, but still...


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 2, 2009)

Goddamn. It seems Artest is gonna leave the Rockets too, to join a contender. 

Kobe and LeBron have both talked to Artest.


----------



## Purchase (Jul 2, 2009)

It's a battle for Artest right now between the Cavs and Lakers. If the Lakers get him i can smell a repeat.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 2, 2009)

Artest will go to the Cavs. He likes playing against Kobe too much to join him.


----------



## Sin (Jul 2, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Goddamn. It seems Artest is gonna leave the Rockets too, to join a contender.
> 
> Kobe and LeBron have both talked to Artest.


Can you contend for a playoff spot with no Yao, TMac and Artest?


----------



## Talvius (Jul 2, 2009)

i hope artest goes to lakers. not caus eim a laker fan but because im a cavs hater!


----------



## Sin (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't like Ben Gordon anymore


----------



## Noble Avenger (Jul 2, 2009)

Artest is the Laker's second choice. Ideally we'd like to resign Trevor. Problem is his agent (David Lee, not the player), is a freaking douche. He negotiated Bynum's contract through the media and dragged us through arduous negotiations, and he's doing the SAME thing here. If someone is REALLY willing to give Ariza more than MLE type money, so be it, but so far it's been a lot of posturing IMO.

Shit, we'd be better off with Artest in the short run anyway.


----------



## Sin (Jul 2, 2009)

Noble Avenger said:


> Artest is the Laker's second choice. Ideally we'd like to resign Trevor. Problem is his agent (David Lee, not the player), is a freaking douche. He negotiated Bynum's contract through the media and dragged us through arduous negotiations, and he's doing the SAME thing here. If someone is REALLY willing to give Ariza more than MLE type money, so be it, but so far it's been a lot of posturing IMO.
> 
> Shit, we'd be better off with Artest in the short run anyway.


Ariza certainly deserves more than MLE money.

Even though I think Odom should be starting at the SF spot, Ariza is a very solid, very young, growing player.

He came up huge when it counted (several times through the playoffs)


----------



## Dash (Jul 2, 2009)

So the Rockets are rebuilding? 

Ugh, I can't believe our days of contending are already over. FML


----------



## Noble Avenger (Jul 2, 2009)

Sin said:


> Ariza certainly deserves more than MLE money.
> 
> Even though I think Odom should be starting at the SF spot, Ariza is a very solid, very young, growing player.
> 
> He came up huge when it counted (several times through the playoffs)


I disagree. Ariza is a James-Posey Caliber player at BEST right now. I'm a huge Laker fan, and watched about 80% of our regular season games this season. Trevor is a product of playing next to Kobe Bryant in the triangle offense. He does nothing to warrant the 8+ million he's asking for. He can't create his own shot, isn't a good shooter with a hand in his face, and is an average playmaker at best. The only reason he's worth a cent over 5 mil would be his "age" and "upside," which is questionable for a player whose been in the leauge 5+ years.

MLE is set at 5.6 mil this year, and the Lakers have said they're willing to give Trevor 6 Mil with 10% annual raises, 2% more than any other team can give him. They're also in a position to sign him for 6 years, 1 more than any other team can. The only teams with cap room left to make a play for Trevor (that have shown any interest) are Toronto and Portland, and we all know Portland wants Turk, and has Outlaw, Batum, and Webster for depth. 

Trevor's agent is claiming they've got deals from teams like Cleveland and Houston on the table, but there is no way these teams can offer a better venue or dollar figure than Los Angeles. Something doesn't add up, unless Toronto really wants to spend the money they're reserving for Marion on Trevor.

If someone comes out of the blue and offers him big bucks, fine, let him run. But if he takes MLE from somewhere else because he got his feelings hurt, fuck him and his agent. There are better players available for MLE money in the short term ANYWAY.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 2, 2009)

sigh!

Fuck Ben Gordon. >: (

Goddammit, Houston is done for huh? Well I just want to see T-Mac play next season in good condition that's all.


----------



## Dash (Jul 2, 2009)

So I was surfing the net and just pissed off about the rebuilding plan. Anyways I thought I should look into next year's draft and I feel like this guy should be our number 1 target.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 2, 2009)

The Lithuanian national team is pretty good, I'm a bit surprised they haven't really produced more productive NBA players yet (Kleiza and Songaila are both good bench players, Jasikevicius pretty much failed in the NBA).


----------



## Big2hd (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## Frieza (Jul 2, 2009)

OMG.. that is so wrong.. and very funny.


----------



## KnighT-oF-WolF (Jul 2, 2009)

RON ARTEST TO THE LAKERS?? ESPN hasn't confirmed it yet.





edit: 



now confirmed by latimes

Seems that this is really going down. LA 2010 NBA Champs!


----------



## December (Jul 2, 2009)

Never expected Artest to sign with the Lakers. Knowing how unstable he is, I wonder how this will turn out. I hope Odom stays now instead of Ariza.


----------



## Talvius (Jul 2, 2009)

so i just saw  the oneal pics in cavs uni. i almost puked.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 2, 2009)

Well it'll be interesting to see how he and Kobe get along after what happened this past season But why not keep Ariza? Would he be more expensive than a 5 year $32 mil contract (what Artest is going to get)? I seriously doubt it.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh great. Artest is going to LA Lakers.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 2, 2009)

HELL YEAH ARTEST TO LAKERS!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 2, 2009)

Ronstoppable baby!!!  Shame about Ariza though.  Fucking Ben Gordon ruined everything.



			
				Artest Twitter said:
			
		

> Yo, I'm out to celebrate. Going to Jack Nicholson's house. Gonna bust his door down with an axe and say 'HERE'S RONNIEEEEE!!!


----------



## December (Jul 2, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Well it'll be interesting to see how he and Kobe get along after what happened this past season But why not keep Ariza? Would he be more expensive than a 5 year $32 mil contract (what Artest is going to get)? I seriously doubt it.




3 year $18 mil according to espn is how much Artest is going to get. Good contract IMO. Ariza can go elsewhere.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 2, 2009)

For a player of his caliber, Ronnie isn't really getting what he truly deserves.  BUT... he's in it to win according to this move of his so more power to him.

I wanna buy this man a beer.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 2, 2009)

Welcome to L.A. Ron pek.


----------



## Frieza (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow Lakers making moves.. nice to hear. Hope they can keep Odom and Ariza too. They are great role players. But I am liking the news.


----------



## Roy (Jul 2, 2009)

Ariza won't stay..no chance


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 2, 2009)

Deviruchi said:


> 3 year $18 mil according to espn is how much Artest is going to get. Good contract IMO. Ariza can go elsewhere.



Just saw. The LA Times article said 5 years 32mil. 3 years for $18mil is pretty good for the Lakers to snatch up Artest.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow. This just made Lakers the best team in NBA again. I thought that adding Jefferson to the Spurs evened them out but this kinda just made the Lakers better again. Well, I guess it still remains to be what happens with Odom and Ariza before we know for sure.


----------



## Daron (Jul 2, 2009)

Odom will remain on the Lakers. Ariza will leave. I'm just saying... Lakers declared Odom "priority" over Ariza.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 2, 2009)

I wonder if the Suns would make a run at Ariza


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 2, 2009)

The Lakers are about to just screw themselves big time. Hopefully, I'm wrong.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 2, 2009)

Roy said:


> Ariza won't stay..no chance



But we are getting Artest at a bargain prices .


----------



## Daron (Jul 2, 2009)

Nice knowing you Ariza. :/


----------



## Roy (Jul 2, 2009)

> Ariza agreed to a five-year deal with the Rockets for about $33 million, roughly the same that the Lakers had offered in their effort to retain him.


>.>

Ariza had his feelings hurt


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 2, 2009)

Ariza and Artest swapped. Interesting.

With our current lineup, I expect the Rockets to score 60 points per game


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 2, 2009)

God fucking dammit. What the hell are the rockets doing, Yao is done. Mcgrady is done. Artest the only good player left just went to LA. And they might get Ariza. Wow just wow. I could use some poor and insensitive analogy to the Columbia and Challenger, but ill just leave it at that.

Houston has nothing going in sports these days, except the Dynamo, but MLS is about as credible as professional lacrosse so thats not saying much. 

What the hell is up with this off season the rich getting richer. Are you kidding me the lakers add Artest who was almost the reason they got knocked out. Rasheed might go to Celts. Carter to the Magic. Shaq to the Cavaliers. Sigh.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 2, 2009)

We don't have a choice. We don't want to trade T-Mac for trash because T-Mac's contract comes off the books next year and we can make a big splash in free agency. We can't trade Yao because he's perpetually injured. Artest bolted. I don't blame him. Oh well, I still think we have enuogh resiliance to make the playoffs if T-Mac + Yao play for half of the year.


----------



## December (Jul 2, 2009)

So Ariza's contract is pretty much basically the same as what Artest got offered by the Lakers? Ariza's probably thinking, "What the fuck did I just get myself into?" Should have just signed with LA right away.


----------



## Roy (Jul 2, 2009)

Deviruchi said:


> So Ariza's contract is basically the same as Artest's? Ariza's probably thinking, "What the fuck did I just get myself into?"



Funny that The Lakers offered him almost the same amount of money.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 2, 2009)

The Rockets are making the only moves they can right now.  Are the competitors at this point even with Ariza?  Probably not without Yao.  However, the Ariza pick-up is a decent start.  He's young, developing as a defender, and aggressive.  Sounds familiar, doesn't it?  He'll probably get a starting role too.


----------



## abstract (Jul 2, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Well it'll be interesting to see how he and Kobe get along after what happened this past season But why not keep Ariza? Would he be more expensive than a 5 year $32 mil contract (what Artest is going to get)? I seriously doubt it.



haha, kobe and ronnie are actually really good friends. 

artest is just a firey ass player.

also yes, ariza wanted to get more than that.


----------



## Dash (Jul 2, 2009)

Love the Ariza signing. One step into rebuilding...


----------



## Platinum (Jul 2, 2009)

Well i appreciate what Ariza did for us this year and wish him well.


----------



## MueTai (Jul 3, 2009)

God fucking dammit Ariza was my favorite Laker.


----------



## sharpie (Jul 3, 2009)

No clue what the rockets are doing... Gotta wait and see if Ariza makes it official.  The team mixup is definitely getting interesting tho :ho


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 3, 2009)

The Rockets are rebuilding. I think we're giving up on this season. Next year thuogh, we're hoping for

PG- Brookes
SG- Sign someone. Trade Landry/Scola or something
SF- Ariza
PF- Bosh 
C-  Yao


----------



## LayZ (Jul 3, 2009)

Artest on the Lakers?!! WHY?!! 

The only thing I can hope for now is that him and Kobe will get into a physical altercation during practice.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 3, 2009)

Maybe they should look at trading for Raja Bell or something.  He's a great role player they can afford if they get Bosh, and can possible shop for a back-up center.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jul 3, 2009)

I dont like the Ariza for Artest deal that the lakers did, what were they thinking, Ariza is 10 times better than Artest not to mention more cool headed.


----------



## ayoz (Jul 3, 2009)

Did you just say Ariza is 10 times better than Artest? I think you have it the other way around buddy. Artest can handle the ball, create his own shot, lock down defender, and etc. Only upside to Ariza is that he's younger and more athletic.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 3, 2009)

Negative-Ion said:


> I dont like the Ariza for Artest deal that the lakers did, what were they thinking, *Ariza is 10 times better than Artest* not to mention more cool headed.


You can't be serious.


----------



## Roy (Jul 3, 2009)

Negative-Ion said:


> I don't like the Ariza for Artest deal that the lakers did, what were they thinking, Ariza is 10 times better than Artest not to mention more cool headed.



Lol. I liked Ariza too, but not enough to say that. The Lakers didn't lose anything in losing Ariza since they got Artest..I'm just sad that Ariza couldn't stay also.


----------



## December (Jul 3, 2009)

Negative-Ion said:


> I dont like the Ariza for Artest deal that the lakers did, what were they thinking, Ariza is 10 times better than Artest not to mention more cool headed.



I think you meant, what was Ariza thinking?


----------



## Daron (Jul 3, 2009)

This is Ariza's fault. Had his agent not been out looking for "better" deals he would have remained with a contending team; but no, he wanted more cash. Then came a player willing to work for less, who is better than him. Good going Ariza. Now lets keep ODOM!!


----------



## Daron (Jul 3, 2009)

> Source: Rockets agree on multiyear deal with Ariza
> 
> 
> Posted Jul 2 2009 11:17PM
> ...




Total BS. His agent wanted to milk LA for more cash and they didn't bite. Now he scrambled for a spot with the Rockets knowing that was his last resort. Retard. Now Ariza will play for a team falling apart. I bet he's sweatin' this pretty bad.


----------



## Sin (Jul 3, 2009)

Wow, Ariza, way to ruin your career.

"YOU GUYS HURT MY FEELINGS T___T"


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jul 3, 2009)

Artest has ruined every team he has played for, you can tell how good a player is by how often he is being traded.


----------



## El Torero (Jul 3, 2009)

Holy shit. Now Lakers only need one new and good man in the #1 Position


----------



## ayoz (Jul 3, 2009)

Negative-Ion said:


> Artest has ruined every team he has played for, you can tell how good a player is by how often he is being traded.


How so? Chicago; I don't know about that. Indiana; Shit, if someone threw a drink at me I'll hit them too. He's only human. Sacramento; How exactly did he ruin this team? 1 out of 3 years he made it to the playoffs isn't bad. Houston; he's one of the few guys that kept actually kept them in the Laker series.


Sakata Gintoki said:


> Holy shit. Now Lakers only need one new and good man in the #1 Position


Bynum isn't bad. He came off an injury before the playoffs so he's a bit rusty and his confidence is a bit low. He'll have tons of opportunity to get it back up during the regular season. This kid is still young, room for tons of improvement.


----------



## El Torero (Jul 3, 2009)

lol I meant a Guard. Bynum is a Center, the #5 position


----------



## Sin (Jul 3, 2009)

Negative-Ion said:


> Artest has ruined every team he has played for, you can tell how good a player is by how often he is being traded.


Err, Shaq is one of the most dominant centers in the history of the NBA and he's played for 5 teams.


----------



## Roy (Jul 3, 2009)

So if they get Odom back what would be the starting line up?

Fish
Kobe
Artest
Pau
Bynum
?


----------



## ayoz (Jul 3, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> lol I meant a Guard. Bynum is a Center, the #5 position


Oh crap, my bad. I misread the post. Sorry.


Roy said:


> So if they get Odom back what would be the starting line up?
> 
> Fish
> Kobe
> ...


Whether Odom comes back or not, I don't think the starting line up would change. Odom would be 6th man no matter what.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 3, 2009)

Fuck!

I was hoping the Raptors could somehow get Ariza, but at the same time I would of liked him to stay in LA, oh well. Definitely looking forward to see how the Lakers run next season with Artest, hopefully for their sake they resign Odom as as well.


----------



## Sin (Jul 3, 2009)

Ariza & Ben Gordon = Cool Players turned ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) because of free agent decisions.

It's too bad


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 3, 2009)

Ariza to the Rockets isn't bad. I think they're probably one of the best teams he could have gone to if he was going to leave LA. And come on people, wake up. Ariza just won a championship at 24. Of course he's going to want more money than Artest, who is older and hasn't won anything yet. He earned a better contract, so its not wrong for him to cash in.


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 3, 2009)

Artest will create problems


----------



## Talvius (Jul 3, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> Artest will create problems



hope he does.




so if artest is lakers than they wont resign odom?


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 3, 2009)

I don't think this was smart for the Lakers. Artest needs the ball. Kobe needs the ball. Gasol isn't gonna get the ball.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 3, 2009)

It's all speculation right now. It could either turn out to be a very good move or a very bad one.

Raptors will make it to the playoffs this year, you heard it here first. pek


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 3, 2009)

Talvius said:


> hope he does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 dont think so



Dracule Mihawk said:


> I don't think this was smart for the Lakers. Artest needs the ball. Kobe needs the ball. Gasol isn't gonna get the ball.



plus there personal problems


----------



## Sin (Jul 3, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Ariza to the Rockets isn't bad. I think they're probably one of the best teams he could have gone to if he was going to leave LA. And come on people, wake up. Ariza just won a championship at 24. Of course he's going to want more money than Artest, who is older and hasn't won anything yet. He earned a better contract, so its not wrong for him to cash in.


He didn't cash in though.

He got MLE at the Rockets <_<


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 3, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> I don't think this was smart for the Lakers. Artest needs the ball. Kobe needs the ball. Gasol isn't gonna get the ball.



You guys underestimate the power of Phil and Kobe.  Artest will fill his role just fine as Rodman did back in the day with Phil back in Chi-town.  Plus not only does he have tons of respect for Kobe, he's got his QB homie Odom (more than likely now) with him too.

Besides...





> After Kobe Bryant and Ron Artest got into that "war of words" in March back in Houston, I asked Kobe what he really thought of Artest.
> 
> "We're friends," Kobe said, "I like him a lot--like his game--always have."
> 
> ...



Ron-Ron wants to win and taking less money to do so is already a sign that he's willing to do what it takes.  It's going to be beautiful.  




*Spoiler*: __ 



The black mamba/ronstoppable shower story sounds pretty homo-erotic though.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah the shower part sounded a bit weird, but other than that things are looking good for the Lakers.


----------



## Talvius (Jul 3, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> The black mamba/ronstoppable shower story sounds pretty homo-erotic though.



quoted for the absolute truth!




so lets say bynum gets his groove back. does that give LA a big 5?no point guard tho.

Big SG
Big SF
Big SF/PF
Big PF 
Big C

and by big i dont mean in size but like big like bostons big 3 etc.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 3, 2009)

Artest can make or break you. 

What is the Lakers fate? :>


----------



## LayZ (Jul 3, 2009)

I don't know why people are so concern about Ron flipping out.  He'll be fine as long as you don't throw a cup at him.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm just worried chemistry wise.


----------



## Daron (Jul 3, 2009)

Guess we'll have to wait and see how things pan out. I'm still waiting for the news of Odom. Lakers better resign him.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 3, 2009)

Things are looking like Turkoglu will sign with the Blazers:



> Posted Jul 3 2009 4:27PM
> 
> PORTLAND, Ore. (AP) -- Hedo Turkoglu reportedly agreed to join the Portland Trail Blazers after helping Orlando reach the NBA finals this season.
> 
> ...



Interesting if it goes down.

Also if this really does go down then the Raptors aren't left with too many options in free agency, maybe resign Marion after all.


----------



## Big2hd (Jul 3, 2009)

The Hedo aka the Turkish Michael Jordan is going to Portland



They did overpay a tad(five years 50 mil, that's some money they should of thrown at a Odom or Artest), but he gonna fit right in with the Blazers, he'll be able to assume he's previous secondary ball handling role he had Orlando. 

Blazers are gonna be a team to watch if they get a nice PG(J Kidd would, please no Mike Bibby) and Oden gets his act together.

Shame Ariza's head got big, Artest to LA got mess written all over it(not quite as bad the Payton - Malone experiment but close), don't get me wrong Artest > Arizia by a mile, defense wise Lakers are gonna be nice with arguably the two best defenders in the NBA on the court at the same time, but his style of play on the offense end will be the problem. In the Triangle Offense the ball has to move around a lot and in short when that ball hits Artest hands thats where it will stop.

Lakers fans better hope they re sign Odom, that's if they want any chance of repeating this year.


----------



## Sin (Jul 3, 2009)

Turky in Portland is good.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 3, 2009)

Yes, its awesome


----------



## Talvius (Jul 3, 2009)

so who does the blazers have now?



rudy
roy
turky
lamarcus
outlaw
oden
blake

who esle?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 3, 2009)

I wonder if my Blazers still have the money to pursue the PG they so wanted.

But figuring that they have two guys who can handle the ball rather well in Turkoglu and Roy I would expect them to be withdrawing offers right now.

I can't wait.  My years of pain and the fail that has become Oden may finally be over


----------



## December (Jul 3, 2009)

Damn, dynasty!


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah. I think it'd still be smart to get another PG, but Turkoglu and Roy both distribute the ball well. Blake is a good PG too, when he's on.


----------



## Daron (Jul 3, 2009)

> *Phil Jackson Will Return for 2009-10 Season*
> 
> After receiving results of medical tests, Lakers head coach Phil Jackson has announced he will return to coach the team for the 2009-10 season.
> 
> ...



Ahh, I want to see what a coach like Phil Jackson can do with a bad apple like Ron.


----------



## Big2hd (Jul 3, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Maybe they should look at trading for Raja Bell or something.  He's a great role player they can afford if they get Bosh, and can possible shop for a back-up center.



Ha Ha Rockets fans your squad is gonna suck this year.. wait I'm rockets fan, damn!

we better outbid Mavs for Gortat or this season is gonna be joke.  





Violent-nin said:


> Things are looking like Turkoglu will sign with the Blazers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Marion not a bad constellation prize, Marion fits well into what they're trying to do and the Raps we'll probably get him on the cheap. They can focus on David Lee now and if they get him CB4 may not be gonna anywhere.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 3, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Yeah. I think it'd still be smart to get another PG, but Turkoglu and Roy both distribute the ball well. Blake is a good PG too, when he's on.



On paper the Blazers could easily match-up with any team in the West, of course that is if Aldridge is consistent and assuming Turkoglu plays well with his new team.

I'm thinking we might trade away Outlaw though, since we are deep at the 3 spot with like four guys who are more than capable of starting for some sub-.500 team in Webster, Outlaw, Batum, and now Turkoglu.  Batum is a rookie and started a bunch of games last year, so maybe we'll keep him as insurance and trade Outlaw for a back-up center and a draft pick or something.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 3, 2009)

Glad to see that Phil Jackson is going to return next season. Things are falling into place wonderfully .


----------



## Dash (Jul 3, 2009)

How are the Rockets falling apart? I think we're in the perfect situation to rebuild.


----------



## Big2hd (Jul 3, 2009)

Dash said:


> How are the Rockets falling apart? I think we're in the perfect situation to rebuild.



A team shouldn't be in rebuild mode when they were 1 game from the Finals, they should be trying to be getting more pieces to get over the hump. But i'll give the Rockets a break, they couldn't do nothing about their franchise center getting a career threatening injury,or could they?

But lets dwell the things they probably could of prevented,

They paid Ariza a good role player, big star money.

They lost their starting SG and second best player in Artest

And now there in the bidding battle with Mavs with the only skilled big man on the market, unless you count Sean May  . 

Starting Five could be: 
PG Brooks
SG Ariza
SF McGrady/Battier(when McGrady gets hurt  )
PF Landry
C Scola

That reads fail all over it to me

Bright side we still have McGrady's expiring contract so we'll have some chips to play with 2010 or sooner?

Come On YAO, we need you back healthy baby!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 3, 2009)

Blazers are going to be a scary team in a year or two.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 3, 2009)

Actually, they are scary already.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jul 3, 2009)

They should get some centers from europe, maybe from greece, the greek teams own europe every year, not because of their centers but they do play a role too.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 3, 2009)

Centers are a rare commodity right now.  If I had my way, I would breed Uruk-Hai centers in massive pits and sell them to teams.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 3, 2009)

Turkoglu is not heading to the Blazers.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 3, 2009)

*DENIED*!!! 

That's not very classy Turk .


----------



## Daron (Jul 3, 2009)

> Turkoglu, Portland negotiations fall apart
> 
> By By David Aldridge, TNT Analyst
> Posted Jul 3 2009 9:40PM
> ...




So you don't have to click the link.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 3, 2009)

The only bad thing about this for me is I was hoping the Raptors would keep Anthony Parker and Carlos Delfino as well, oh well. 

Looks like I'll have to shift from being Turkoglu hater for what he did to the Raptors in the playoffs to a Turkoglu supporter since he may join the Raptors now.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 3, 2009)

Aww that sucks. He would have greatly improved the Blazers. 

Good capture for the underachiving Raptors.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 3, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> We don't have a choice. We don't want to trade T-Mac for trash because T-Mac's contract comes off the books next year and we can make a big splash in free agency. We can't trade Yao because he's perpetually injured. Artest bolted. I don't blame him. Oh well, I still think we have enuogh resiliance to make the playoffs if T-Mac + Yao play for half of the year.



actually Artest didnt bolt, he even said in the interview yesterday that he was disappointed the Rockets didnt offer him a deal. It was the rockets decision not his.

Will we have enough free space to give out the max with Mcgrady gone?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 4, 2009)

When I read the article about Turkey...it was like the expression Spongebob has when all his hopes and dreams crumble.  Whether it be when he shatters into pieces or his pupils turn into mushroom clouds.



I blame it on Oden.


----------



## Nic (Jul 4, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> I don't think this was smart for the Lakers. Artest needs the ball. Kobe needs the ball. Gasol isn't gonna get the ball.



for crying out loud these arguments don't work.  Phil Jackson coached a team to championships that had rodman on it.  He furthermore coached another in the lakers with Shaq and Kobe and their problems.

Not to mention that artest has grown up quite a bit from his youth days.

I'm also glad that Phil Jackson is coming back.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm gonna laugh when the Lakers don't win next year


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 4, 2009)

Daron said:


> Ahh, I want to see what a coach like Phil Jackson can do with a bad apple like Ron.



See Dennis Rodman 1996 - 1998.  The Bulls, under coach Jackson, subsequently won 3 titles in a row... 

Are people quick to forget this?  Rodman is even more of a basket case than Ron Ron, yet he filled his role just perfectly under Zen Master.


----------



## Daron (Jul 4, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> I'm gonna laugh when the Lakers don't win next year




Ahhh, when they do, I'll be here laughing at you. 



			
				Donkey Show said:
			
		

> See Dennis Rodman 1996 - 1998. The Bulls, under coach Jackson, subsequently won 3 titles in a row...
> 
> Are people quick to forget this? Rodman is even more of a basket case than Ron Ron, yet he filled his role just perfectly under Zen Master.


Ah, they'll be fine. I believe in Jackson's ability to pull a team together. Besides, Ron seems determined to win a title as well. He will most definitely be willing to change and see what he can bring to the table for the Lakers.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 4, 2009)

Ron Artest Michael Jackson tribute...


----------



## Jeff (Jul 4, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> I'm gonna laugh when the Lakers don't win next year



I'll laugh when they do, and Ron Artest will take back what he said about Brandon Roy being better than Kobe.


----------



## Daron (Jul 4, 2009)

> Lakers look to Artest to fill dramatic role
> 
> By Adrian Wojnarowski, Yahoo! Sports Jul 3, 2:56 am EDT
> 
> ...



Sooo true! Huge bluff gone bad. Way to go Lee!


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 4, 2009)

Gasol is gonna suffer so much. I"m gonna laugh when Artest steals his shot. In Houston he had no one's shots to steal because everyone sucked at offense.


----------



## Daron (Jul 4, 2009)

> Artest going to Lakers
> 
> By CHRIS DUNCAN, AP Sports Writer Jul 3, 2:56 am EDT
> 
> ...



Sounds to me like this guy really wants to come and help Kobe repeat. I doubt he'll be any problem. He's ready to get to business and play.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 4, 2009)

Rockets will beat the Lakers in the playoffs.

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. I'm a terrible HOuston Rockets fanboy.


----------



## Daron (Jul 4, 2009)

I can't take anything you say seriously.

So Yao is out for the season, possibly his whole career; what about T-Mac? What's his deal?

And Odom, when the hell are we going to hear news about Odom.


----------



## El Torero (Jul 4, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Gasol is gonna suffer so much. I"m gonna laugh when Artest steals his shot. In Houston he had no one's shots to steal because everyone sucked at offense.



Gasol > Artest. Also, Gasol is important in the Triangle, Artest isn´t so important. Artest must conform to be the 3rd man of Lakers, Gasol will continue to be the 2nd man 

Since it seems Ricky isn´t coming to NBA (damn you Joventut! And Knicks for being unable to convince Minnesota to give him to them ), I´m rooting for Raptors next season for the following reasons:
-Calderon
-Is the Canadian franchise 
-The most European NBA team of the 30 teams, clearly.
-Bosh is my favourite American player.

Also, I think they can become a 2nd round playoffs teams this season. I mean, Calderon, Bargani, Turkoglu, Bosh. Aaand maybe Parker for the Shooting Guard position 

PD: What do you think about Pops Mensah-Bonsu? Is the second Center of the team, is English and he has showed to have energy.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 4, 2009)

Daron said:


> I can't take anything you say seriously.
> 
> So Yao is out for the season, possibly his whole career; what about T-Mac? What's his deal?
> 
> And Odom, when the hell are we going to hear news about Odom.



Yao has 2 options-

A. Take this super rehab which will save his career but force him to miss this season.

B. Take surgery which will make him return for the season but not completely fix his problem.


T-Mac had two surgeries done, and should be done with rehab around December/January. 


@ Sakata, Pau >>>>>>>>> Artest for sure. But does Artest know and accept that?


----------



## Daron (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't think Toronto will be keepin Parker; wait its Parker that's a free agent right? But in any case, I read that Toronto will be relinquishing their rights to many of the free agents because they will be paying Turkey a little over $60million.


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 4, 2009)

i agree gasol>artest


----------



## Talvius (Jul 4, 2009)

turkoglu is a fool.

more money to not be even close of winning a championship? i guess the love of the sport isnt there anymore, it got eating up by the love of money


----------



## Frieza (Jul 4, 2009)

Talvius said:


> turkoglu is a fool.
> 
> more money to not be even close of winning a championship? i guess the love of the sport isnt there anymore, it got eating up by the love of money



Well that has a big thing to do with it. Look at Gordon or Ariza. They thought there stock was worth more. 

Then there is pathetic Iverson thinking his stock is still MVP quality of last decade. They only way he is going to be taken now is as a role player of the bench to a contender.. That is it.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 4, 2009)

Yea the Ron situation will be the final challenge for Phil Jackson.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 4, 2009)

lol.  Iverson is interested in the Grizzlies?  I guess he isn't hanging around to win championships.  

Same can be said about Hedo.  He squeezed maybe an extra 2 million out of his Toronto deal.  Portland and Orlando would both be better destinations if he cared about winning.

Which team had the best week free agency wise?  The Chicago Bulls.  Their biggest problem has been removed.  They can truly become a better team now that they don't have Ben Gordon making their offensive stagnant on every possession.  Kudos.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 4, 2009)

Turkoglu never said anything about winning a championship, he said he wanted to do what was best for his family.  So, I guess money will better your family than a ring.


----------



## Daron (Jul 4, 2009)

Something about Toronot's population and Turkish population as well.


----------



## Talvius (Jul 4, 2009)

is turkoglu the only turkish player? and is basketball popular to turkish people?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 4, 2009)

Sakata has the right idea, Go Raps. 

I can't trust anything Dracule, damn Rockets fans. 

60 million is too much, Raptors better not give him that much, geez.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 4, 2009)

It's a shame the Orlando didn't re-sign Hedo.  Ah well, all the best to him wherever he goes.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jul 4, 2009)

Raptors will never be a successful team, mark my words


----------



## JJ (Jul 5, 2009)

Yasha said:


> It's a shame the Orlando didn't re-sign Hedo.  Ah well, all the best to him wherever he goes.



This was something that totally baffled me and still does. The Magic said they were going to make signing Hedo a priority.  I just don't see how their current moves are going to be beneficial.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 5, 2009)

Signing Hedo after the Vince Carter trade basically became impossible.  Plus Turkoglu saying he will declare free agency didn't help either the days before it.  If they lost Turkoglu without a substantial player to take his place as a scorer and ball-handler they would be screwed.  So with the acquisition of Carter they also took care of their extra PG problem, while resigning Turkoglu would have kept the team intact, but likely would have cost them much more and made them unable to resign someone next year.


----------



## Talvius (Jul 5, 2009)

so i was thinking


maybe i shouldnt judge hedo so much. cause ive never been in his position so i dunno how i would act. maybe i would have done the same thing who knows


----------



## Sin (Jul 5, 2009)

You guys are romanticizing things too much.

Hedo made the responsible move. He's 30, not exactly a young stud that can afford to get paid less and go for a ring. He chose the option that, while unlikely to ever get him a championship ring, will make him 50 Million dollars richer when he retires.

Basketball is a great sport, and I understand the "love of the game" but to them, it's also a job, Hedo looked out for his future.


----------



## sharpie (Jul 5, 2009)

Sin said:


> Hedo made the responsible move. He's 30, not exactly a young stud that can afford to get paid less and go for a ring. He chose the option that, while unlikely to ever get him a championship ring, will make him 50 Million dollars richer when he retires.
> 
> Basketball is a great sport, and I understand the "love of the game" but to them, it's also a job, Hedo looked out for his future.



This is where I'm at with the move.


----------



## Daron (Jul 5, 2009)

Sin said:


> *You guys are romanticizing things too much.*
> 
> Hedo made the responsible move. He's 30, not exactly a young stud that can afford to get paid less and go for a ring. He chose the option that, while unlikely to ever get him a championship ring, will make him 50 Million dollars richer when he retires.
> 
> Basketball is a great sport, and I understand the "love of the game" but to them, it's also a job, Hedo looked out for his future.



This doesn't sound "romanticizing" in the least bit to you?


----------



## Sin (Jul 5, 2009)

Daron said:


> This doesn't sound "romanticizing" in the least bit to you?


You're going to have to explain


----------



## Jeff (Jul 5, 2009)

> In the wake of losing Hedo Turkoglu, the Portland Trail Blazers have become engaged in serious discussions about making an offer to New York Knicks restricted free agent David Lee, ESPN.com learned Saturday.
> 
> The development came a day after Lee's agent said a dozen NBA teams are trying to find ways to acquire the power forward through sign-and-trade deals.
> 
> ...





Yeah I'm not sure about this


----------



## Big2hd (Jul 5, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Yeah I'm not sure about this



They been pursuing Lee since the last regular season, plain and simple makes no sense on the Blazers side, even if it involved trading Aldridge, I love Lee's hustle but Aldridge is a better overall player.

I would say they were getting insurance in case Oden is a bust and move Aldridge to the C, but according to some blog I read they say he's ready to breakout next season.

Pritchard you got stood up by Hedo, get over it and wait for 2010 were you can throw money at players that are actually worth 10 million a year 

I hope Lee stays in NY he's perfect for D'antoni system.


----------



## stomponfrogs (Jul 5, 2009)

For me, it's not a matter of Hedo doing what's better or worse for himself (I doubt he would have been a poor man in Portland, though). It's about him making a commitment and going back on it. Portland could have gone after another FA if they weren't assured that Hedo would be joining them, but now the pickings are slim.

It would be a nice turn of events of Portland somehow got hold of Bosh next summer, although I don't think they specifically need a PF (which is why I don't quite understand them chasing Lee).

Is Rudy still talking about ditching the NBA now that Hedo is out of the picture? From what I read, that seemed to be his primary complaint.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 5, 2009)

I think Portland just wants to throw money around.

I'm not even sure why the are going after Lee.  I think it'll be a big bust.  Sure their inside presence isn't solid, but still.  The West isn't looking too strong this upcoming year anyway.


----------



## Halo (Jul 5, 2009)

So now that Sheed is committing to Celtics, its going to be a fun battle in the East.

Wade must be fuming that Miami has yet to pull any significant moves. 

Bosh may be happy about Hedo joining, but he will still walk from Craptors unless they manage to actually add in some more valuable pieces and make the playoffs, which I'm doubtful of. Join Wade in Miami boy!


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 6, 2009)

I heard the AI to Heat rumor. Seems unlikely though


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 6, 2009)

Lawl, AI and Wade. 

Do it Miami, just so we can have a laugh at your expense.


----------



## Sin (Jul 6, 2009)

The Knicks should get Lebron and Wade.

The other 3 players wouldn't even matter.

Lebron and Wade  would just score 50 each.


----------



## Halo (Jul 6, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Lawl, AI and Wade.
> 
> Do it Miami, just so we can have a laugh at your expense.


Yes. Do it! I would laugh along too! Between the Phoenix Suns, New Orleans Hornets, and Miami Heat, I don't know who could fulfill my sadistic needs the best next season.....unless the Knicks want to make a triumphant return for me!


----------



## sharpie (Jul 6, 2009)

Boston just picked up Rasheed Wallace for 2 years.


Grant Hill has Boston and NY on his short list, looks like Boston actively going to pursue him for the 1.9.

Man I can't wait for next season to start..


----------



## Jimin (Jul 6, 2009)

Report: G Jason Kidd staying with Mavericks



The free agent point guard has agreed to sign a three-year contract for more than $25 million to remain with Dirk Nowitzki(notes) and the rest of the Mavericks.

Thats pretty cheap for a guy like Kidd though. Guess he wants that ring bad.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 6, 2009)

Good for Kidd .


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 6, 2009)

It was best that he stay there.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 6, 2009)

^ Yeah I didn't really expect him to go anywhere else.


----------



## Talvius (Jul 6, 2009)

i personnally dont see the mavs winning a championship soon so.... anyways what do i know. i hope kidd gets what he wants


----------



## Jeff (Jul 6, 2009)

Can the Mavs even get past the first round this coming playoffs?

I don't think so.


----------



## stomponfrogs (Jul 6, 2009)

This season, probably not. The Mavs have it good with Kidd, Nowitzki, and... the bench. Howard needs to be upgraded, and Damp needs to retire. With Damp's expiring contract, they might be able to bring in Bosh, since he's from Dallas if I'm not mistaken. Cuban just needs to focus on not throwing his money at undeserving players. I don't think it's too late to build a good team around Nowitzki (or trade him to a team where he could achieve a ring like he deserves).


----------



## Jeff (Jul 6, 2009)

Nowitzki needs a team that has a solid inside presence, because if anything goes to show you this past playoffs, he doesn't like to make contact or play physical in the inside for beans unless it's trying to draw a foul with a turn-around fade away or when he's cutting to the rim over a guy that's like 5 - 6 inches shorter than him.


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Jul 6, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Can the Mavs even get past the first round this coming playoffs?
> 
> I don't think so.



If the Damp for Hamilton trade isn't just a rumor, but something in the works, then second round here they come.


----------



## December (Jul 6, 2009)

Mavs have been fail this off season. I predict another second round exit.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 6, 2009)

Woot.  We resigned Chris Brown, I mean Shannon Brown for two years. =)


----------



## Frieza (Jul 6, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Woot.  We resigned Chris Brown, I mean Shannon Brown for two years. =)



Where did you hear that from?


----------



## December (Jul 7, 2009)

omiK said:


> Where did you hear that from?









> Brown to sign soon, but with Lakers?
> By Chris Bernucca
> Pro Basketball News
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff (Jul 7, 2009)

I like that.  Especially if Farmar keeps on playing mediocre.


----------



## Talvius (Jul 7, 2009)

still waiting for some odom news.



and some publicity for my boy gotrare


----------



## Michael Jordan (Jul 7, 2009)

Lakers 3 peat..


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 7, 2009)

Seems the Mavs are trying to get Marion now.


----------



## Dash (Jul 7, 2009)

Cleveland needs to back the fuck off Ariza. 

How I bad I want to somehow keep the MLE and steal another player the Cavs want.


----------



## Frieza (Jul 7, 2009)

He can have Ariza if he wants. Both players that played with Kobe. New and old generation... and when he comes up short. I will take my brothers witness shirt to write failure underneath.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm just curious, what the hell is Iverson up to these days? 

Is he injured, is he retired, is going to be back to the Pistons next season, Is he going to and sign with another team or get traded? I want some damn answers!


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 7, 2009)

Last I heard was that he was offering himself to the Grizzles.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 7, 2009)

How odd, you'd think he'd be looking at a championship contender. Unless the Grizzles somehow got Kobe, Lebron, Wade, Bosh and Dwight Howard when we weren't looking.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 7, 2009)

Speaking of the Grizzlies...what the hell happened to Rudy Gay?

Did he die or something?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 7, 2009)

He's drowning in their mediocrity.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 7, 2009)

I hope Ricky Rubio decides to stay in the NBA, going back to europe will be a mistake.


----------



## Daron (Jul 8, 2009)

> The Lakers have worked quickly and decisively this summer to address their fairly limited to-do list, solidifying the small forward spot (re-signing Trevor Ariza became signing Ron Artest, but either way the position, as they say, has been filled), locking up Shannon Brown for at least one more year, and filling out the back end of the roster by picking up options on DJ Mbenga and Josh Powell.  The only remaining piece is Lamar Odom.  It's a big one, too.  Judging by comments some readers have left over the last few days, the radio silence regarding LO is causing more stress than a tax audit undertaken at the dentist's office where the reciepts are missing and so is the novacaine.
> 
> As a strong advocate for Odom's value to the team, I get it.  The Lakers want Odom on that wall, they need him on that wall.  But nobody should equate Odom's status as third domino to a third place finish on the team's priority list.
> 
> ...





Pfft.. if Odom doesn't come back; that repeat will look smaller.


----------



## Roy (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm sure he'll come back.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 8, 2009)

what the hell's up with Rubio getting us all hyped only to leave, freaking kid. (I'm older than him. :> )


----------



## Talvius (Jul 8, 2009)

he might asweel stay in europe caus ehis reputation over here isnt very good now.


----------



## Roy (Jul 8, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> what the hell's up with Rubio getting us all hyped only to leave, freaking kid. (I'm older than him. :> )



You're older than everyone JB


----------



## ayoz (Jul 8, 2009)

> As the Chicago Bulls try to compensate for the offensive loss of Ben Gordon, they have agreed with free agent guard Jannero Pargo on a one-year deal worth approximately $2 million, a league source said Wednesday afternoon.
> 
> Pargo played three seasons for the Bulls (2003-’06) before moving on to New Orleans in 2007-08. He signed a $3.8 million deal with Moscow Dynamo last summer, but played only part of the season in Russia before the franchise’s financial woes caused them to buy out his contract. Pargo finished the season with Olympiakos of Greece.
> 
> ...


Didn't New Orleans offer Pargo more money before he left?



> Coveted free agent Antonio McDyess has decided to sign with the San Antonio Spurs, a league source told Yahoo! Sports on Wednesday afternoon.
> 
> McDyess, 34, will sign a two-year deal at the mid-level exception for $11.7 million. It is believed there is a partial guarantee on a third season.
> 
> McDyess’ decision had come down to the Spurs, Detroit Pistons and Cleveland Cavaliers.


San Antonio just keeps on getting stronger.



> The Dallas Mavericks are close to acquiring Shawn Marion in a sign-and-trade deal with the Toronto Raptors, league sources said Wednesday.
> 
> Jerry Stackhouse will be dealt to the Raptors, who will ship his contract to another team for considerations.
> 
> ...


----------



## Talvius (Jul 8, 2009)

im sad to see dyes leave but im glad he ended up on the spurs. i wish him a ring.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 8, 2009)

Roy said:


> You're older than everyone JB



I'm pretty certain I'm probably the youngest of the regulars here. I just finished HS while most of you guys are in college or working. 


McDyess to sign with Spurs



OMFG!!! This is like...


----------



## Jeff (Jul 8, 2009)

Smart of McDyess to leave the Pistons.  They are going nowhere quick, even with Ben Jordan and Villanueva.


----------



## Talvius (Jul 8, 2009)

i hope detroit gets bakc on track soon tho


----------



## December (Jul 8, 2009)

Good signing by the Spurs. Lakers vs Spurs western finals will be exciting as hell to watch if both teams stay healthy.


----------



## Talvius (Jul 8, 2009)

i dont think artest looks good in gold and purple. dunno why.


----------



## JJ (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm the oldest in this thread.

With all these moves, it's going to be fun to see who wins it all next year. I'm still reeling over what the Magic did.


----------



## X2thaU (Jul 8, 2009)

bet he'll look good with a ring on his his finger though


----------



## Roy (Jul 8, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> I'm pretty certain I'm probably the youngest of the regulars here. I just finished HS while most of you guys are in college or working.
> 
> 
> McDyess to sign with Spurs
> ...



No, I'm barely entering senior year


----------



## Jeff (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm probably the newest basketball fan here though.

I only got into it this past season XD


----------



## stomponfrogs (Jul 8, 2009)

X2thaU said:


> bet he'll look good with a ring on his his finger though



Of course, everyone looks better in their dreams. 

I'm really liking the Spurs, Celtics, and Magic trades. As for the Pistons, I hope Rip can make it out of the sinking ship. I'd love to see him take the SG position on the Mavs if they can grab Marion, too. Then, they can trade Howard away for stronger (and younger) pieces on the bench. A line-up of Kidd, Rip, Marion, Nowitzki, and Gortat with a good, young bench could give the Mavs a pretty decent playoff presence... for a year or two.


----------



## Roy (Jul 8, 2009)

XD

HAHHAHA King Bitch is afraid of a little embarrassment.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 8, 2009)

I really don't see the Mavs trading Howard. I'd love for them to sign Marquis again.


----------



## Talvius (Jul 8, 2009)

damn it i knew some one would have posted before me.


but serves him right. like the dude in hells kitchens says " you can dish it but you cant take it?" stupid lebitch james


----------



## December (Jul 8, 2009)

Pathetic. I want to see the video.


----------



## Roy (Jul 8, 2009)

I really hope it leaks


----------



## Daron (Jul 8, 2009)

LeWitness was the witness once more.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 8, 2009)

Roy said:


> XD
> 
> HAHHAHA King Bitch is afraid of a little embarrassment.




lol yeah, and here comes the .


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 9, 2009)

Stupid move by LeBron. Let the kid get his 15 minutes of fame. If he can back it up he'll be playing in the NBA. If not w/e, he had his one moment.


----------



## Roy (Jul 9, 2009)

A comment from one of the guys in the link



> Is he going to confiscate all the Orlando series videos as well?
> He does not care about titles...he said it himself when he said he wants to be the first billion dollar athlete. He would rather look good and lose than work on free throws and his jump shot and win.
> The Cavs missed their chance to get Jamison last year and Shaq clogging up the lane cements the no title legacy for Lebron until Lebron leaves Cleveland. Course, if he would step up and take a pay cut, he would have a chance at a title in Cleveland...refer to the billion dollar athlete comment.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow, Oklahoma City Thunder Club Level Season Tickets are only $2200 per person.  It looks like I may need to upgrade my package.


----------



## Roy (Jul 9, 2009)

I wonder how much Lakers season tickets are ..not like I could afford it


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh and my thoughts on Lebron confiscating tapes of a college player dunking on him...

"I wish ESPN would hold back on some of the highlights showing Yao being dunked on all the time.  That shit is just plain mean!  Yao deserves better!!!"


----------



## Roy (Jul 9, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNemKXW6YcM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufaEmuRCHIU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jul 9, 2009)

I decided to view the infamous pacers vs pistons + fans fight since I never actually saw it and I have to say I lol'ed through the whole thing. Seeing those fans punched in the face made my day. I did not know wallace started it until I saw it since I only heard about it until now. I sadly wanted it to keep going out of entertainment. I have to say most detroit fans deserved the beating they got lol.


----------



## sharpie (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm disappointed in Lebron taking the vids... All he ended up doing is drawing more attention to the situation and shi**ing on a fan...


----------



## Daron (Jul 9, 2009)

Fuck that brawl was awesome. Love that dude who gets knocked the fuck out; Wait which one was it? hahahah


----------



## stomponfrogs (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm disappointed that some basketball fans and the media seem to think that it is more newsworthy than the free agency happenings. 

Rukia, you lucky bastard, Thunder is going to be so much fun to see this season! (although I think a lot of you are too optimistic in assuming they'll take a spot in the playoffs this season)


----------



## Jeff (Jul 9, 2009)

If Ron Artest sucks, who here thinks Jack Nicholson will pull off a Don Zimmer, except this time around he'll lay out Artest?

Oh and after he does that, the song "I'm Shipping Up to Boston" begins to play, at which point Don Zimmer comes from the stands and Jack lays him out too.

Man I'm having way to much fun.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jul 9, 2009)

Shawn Marion - Dirk - Kidd - Howard - Terry

Omg, im wetting my pants atm


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 9, 2009)

lol fail. They all need the ball.
Dallas won't even get WC semis.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 9, 2009)

I also noticed he didn't list any sound physical presence in the inside.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 9, 2009)

Truth is Spurs are the most dangerous team next year.

They have NO weakness, especially if they keep Gooden.
Starting five
Tony Parker
Roger Mason
Richard Jefferson
Tim Duncan
Matt Bonner

Look at the bench
Antonio Mcdyess
Manu Ginobli(he is still top three but Gregg loves him on the bench)
George Hill
Dejuan Blair
Drew Gooden
Michael Finley
and butt load of rookies ready to shine.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 9, 2009)

It would be most enjoyable if Gregg Popp kicked Phils butt next year and won one or two for Timmy before he finally retires, though the league wont like the Spurs in the finals.


----------



## stomponfrogs (Jul 9, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> lol fail. They all need the ball.
> Dallas won't even get WC semis.



I'm going to take this with a grain of salt. Didn't you predict that Dallas wouldn't even make the playoffs last season?

Kidd- Of course he needs the ball. He's a pg that runs the plays for the team.
Marion- Smart, athletic, amazingly weird jumpshot, and he can take it to the rim
Howard- Overrated by some in my opinion, but an all-star nonetheless who can shoot the ball or drive it
Terry- Brings great energy off the bench, a killer from outside, and works well with Nowitzki
Nowitzki- Where amazing happens...

Every one of them can create their own shot, but with Kidd facilitating, they should ideally shoot that much better. If Howard can play 4 games in a row without injuring himself, the Mavs will make a presence this season. I'm not thinking a finals appearance or even semi-finals, but they might surprise some of you with how hard they'll drive some teams.

They don't have the depth of the Spurs, Lakers, Celtics, or Magic, I'll give you that, but you'd be naive to shrug off any of these players who can will their team to win.

EDIT: ..and don't forget about the Polish Hammer.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 9, 2009)

Who heard about the Cavs giving Varejao a 6 year $50mil deal?


----------



## X2thaU (Jul 9, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Who heard about the Cavs giving Varejao a 6 year $50mil deal?


I don't believe you.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 9, 2009)

You know, I dunked on LeBron too. And then Nike took my tape as well.


----------



## Talvius (Jul 9, 2009)

so i was searching for the brawl but youtube took it off


----------



## Frieza (Jul 9, 2009)

50 million for Verajao*.. Cavs loves losers..

For the love of anything.. please no Iverson in Miami


----------



## Sin (Jul 9, 2009)

Marion to Dallas may not be a bad move for them.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 9, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> You know, I dunked on LeBron too. And then Nike took my tape as well.



lolz, I can't believe LeBron. 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-ueY-JDUUg[/YOUTUBE]

silky smooth indeed, god I love this guy's offense. He'll be back this season. :>


----------



## Dash (Jul 9, 2009)

This rumor was on the radio in the morning from a credible source saying it was discussed. 

Houston Trades: Tracy McGrady, Carl Landry and Shane Battier
Gets: Amare Stoudemire and Jason Richardson

Phoenix Trades: Amare Stoudemire and Jason Richardson
Gets: Tracy McGrady, Carl Landry and Rudy Fernandez

Portland Trades: Rudy Fernandez
Gets: Shane Battier

Ugh, do not want. Morey please, stop trying to salvage the season. Rebuild.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 9, 2009)

I guess Houston is just giving up their best defensive player for a power forward who isn't that much greater than Luis Scola. That an old dunk highlight.


----------



## Sin (Jul 9, 2009)

Why the hell do the Suns want that glass cannon?


----------



## Dash (Jul 9, 2009)

Sin said:


> Why the hell do the Suns want that glass cannon?



Cap relief in 2010. Same reason why I want to keep Tracy.


----------



## Dash (Jul 9, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]an3F-AGtKXQ[/YOUTUBE]

I'm going to agree with Skip here.


----------



## Talvius (Jul 9, 2009)

stupid lebaby james. im glad people are starting to realise that king james as a lil bitch.



and varejao with alot of money for what -____-


and i miss tmac



and lets start the season already!


----------



## Frieza (Jul 9, 2009)

When we don't have the basketball, all we talk about is  when we had the basketball. It is against my will to wish time forward(Although I want to). And I can not watch wnba. No more Comets or Cynthia Cooper.. so no point.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 9, 2009)

Marion to Mavs, Stackhouse to Griz in complex deal



Thoughts?


----------



## Talvius (Jul 9, 2009)

wtf sheed has cornrows?!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 9, 2009)

That trade deal was fucking complex.

Now all my Lakers need to do is resign Odom and we are set for next season.


----------



## Talvius (Jul 9, 2009)

so which position is marion gonna play? is dirk gonna become a center? or is howard gonna become a sg?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 9, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Who heard about the Cavs giving Varejao a 6 year $50mil deal?



Well deserved.  Any team would find his missed jump shots and horrible celebrating worth 50 mil.





Talvius said:


> so which position is marion gonna play? is dirk gonna become a center? or is howard gonna become a sg?



Not sure at this point...I mean he's a better defender than Howard.  But Dirk at center is like putting Mo Williams at center.  He'll pound it out and is quick enough to burn at least half of them, but don't expect him to put the contact down on defense like he did to the bike trainer a few years ago.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 9, 2009)

Don't forget the Oscar worthy acting


----------



## Daron (Jul 9, 2009)

I suffocated a little after reading the Varejao deal with Cavs. I couldn't stop laughing.

I fail to see the value in Varejao's horrible game. He's nearly making what Hedo is making; however the difference is Hedo is worth that cash; Varejao isn't even worth half of the 50million he's getting. Stupid Cavs are stupid.


----------



## Sin (Jul 9, 2009)

The Bulls, Blazers and Jazz are discussing a 3-team deal that would send  Carlos Boozer to Chicago, Kirk Hinrich to Portland and Tyrus Thomas to  Utah.

WHAT.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 9, 2009)

Hinrich in Portland? Hellz yeah


----------



## Halo (Jul 9, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Hinrich in Portland? Hellz yeah


*I AM CUMMING!!!!​*
But seriously, this rumor has been going on for like a fucking year now. I am not betting on it. I want more details to this trade because Blazers are overloaded on guards and quite frankly. Blake needs to go, Bayless needs to be developed, and Hiney and Rudy need to hook up with me for a threesome.


----------



## Sin (Jul 9, 2009)

Why would the Bulls give up a guy who will become better than Boozer?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 9, 2009)

Because he's too attractive to be playing next to Noah 


*Spoiler*: __ 



No homo.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 9, 2009)

Talvius said:


> and i miss tmac





/reps.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 9, 2009)

The Cavs have all but guaranteed Lebron will be leaving by signing Varejou to that deal. Hes a horrible one dimensional player. He can take a charger(read). I would have offered some money to anyone esle, Brandon Bass for example. Lebron needs people around him that can score.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 9, 2009)

Varejao can draw crotch shots well though.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2009)

Pretty amusing free agent news today.

"The Grizzlies are interested in offering Iverson a 1 year deal."  LMAO!  "Marbury may play overseas if he doesn't receive a "strong" offer."  :rofl

Terrific stuff.  BTW, I saw a Battle Royale image in someone's set.  Fucking awesome.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 9, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Terrific stuff.  BTW, I saw a Battle Royale image in someone's set.  Fucking awesome.



Why thank you 

I'm not sure about A.I. being more than a ploy to draw fans.


----------



## Big2hd (Jul 9, 2009)

> The Bulls, Blazers and Jazz are discussing a 3-team deal that would send Carlos Boozer to Chicago, Kirk Hinrich to Portland and Tyrus Thomas to Utah.
> 
> WHAT.



I think all teams involved get something good, Bulls get more offensive talented forward presence in, Blazers get a pretty good PG, and Utah get more defensive talented forward.

Poor Mavs despite getting Gortat and Marion they still look like a team that could get bounce in the 1st or 2nd round.


----------



## Halo (Jul 9, 2009)

Since Lebron will be in my town in a couple of weeks, what do you guys suggest I wear to impress him when we go clubbing and I hopefully ~crosses finger~ get impregnated by him? huh huh huh? Tell me now bitches! My future is on the line here.


----------



## Roy (Jul 9, 2009)

Halo said:


> Since Lebron will be in my town in a couple of weeks, what do you guys suggest I wear to impress him when we go clubbing and I hopefully ~crosses finger~ get impregnated by him? huh huh huh? Tell me now bitches! My future is on the line here.



Make sure to video tape it!...nvm he'll probably have Nike confiscate it cause he moans like a bitch


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh come on you know if they didnt take the tape, people would be clowning him for that, hating on him. He cant win.lol


----------



## Talvius (Jul 9, 2009)

Halo said:


> Since Lebron will be in my town in a couple of weeks, what do you guys suggest I wear to impress him when we go clubbing and I hopefully ~crosses finger~ get impregnated by him? huh huh huh? Tell me now bitches! My future is on the line here.



how about absolutely nothing?




and lebron is a loser in anycase so who cares


----------



## Halo (Jul 9, 2009)

Roy said:


> Make sure to video tape it!...nvm he'll probably have Nike confiscate it cause he moans like a bitch


 So you're implying he'd be EMBARRASSED to be caught in bed with me?!?!?!

Roy, I thought we were on the same boat here. I thought we were supposed to stick together. I've just been backstabbed. 


Talvius said:


> how about absolutely nothing?


Excellent idea.....or maybe I'll wear a Kobe jersey. 

I already picked out names....girl: LeToya....boy: LeShawn....keeping the "le" tradition, I hope he is impressed by my sincerity!


----------



## Talvius (Jul 9, 2009)

you should try wearing a dwight jersey


----------



## Jimin (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh, this is the NBA thread I'm used to. 

I missed you, Winnie. 

On basketball news, the Spurs are awesome again. I need a McDyess set. OMG! Timmy and Antonio on the same team on the floor at the same time?


----------



## Roy (Jul 9, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Oh come on you know if they didnt take the tape, people would be clowning him for that, hating on him. He cant win.lol


But let the kid have his 15 minutes of fame atleast 


Halo said:


> So you're implying he'd be EMBARRASSED to be caught in bed with me?!?!?!
> 
> Roy, I thought we were on the same boat here. I thought we were supposed to stick together. I've just been backstabbed.
> Excellent idea.....or maybe I'll wear a Kobe jersey.
> ...



I know I would:ho

I was backstabbed when you would rather get humped by Lebron than Kobe


----------



## Talvius (Jul 9, 2009)

she probably want some freakishly athletic kids thats why she chose bron


----------



## Roy (Jul 9, 2009)

Talvius said:


> she probably want some freakishly athletic kids thats why she chose bron



phhh please! those athletic kids will never play the game of basketball as beautifully as Kobe Bryant


----------



## E (Jul 9, 2009)

Halo said:


> Since Lebron will be in my town in a couple of weeks, what do you guys suggest I wear to impress him when we go clubbing and I hopefully ~crosses finger~ get impregnated by him? huh huh huh? Tell me now bitches! My future is on the line here.



wear a shirt that says "i wont teabag you"


----------



## Talvius (Jul 9, 2009)

Roy said:


> phhh please! those athletic kids will never play the game of basketball as beautifully as Kobe Bryant



qft im sry for my nonsense.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 10, 2009)

Halo said:


> Since Lebron will be in my town in a couple of weeks, what do you guys suggest I wear to impress him when we go clubbing and I hopefully ~crosses finger~ get impregnated by him? huh huh huh? Tell me now bitches! My future is on the line here.



Not sure about how to net him...

But make sure you don't shake hands with him when it's all over


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 10, 2009)

Halo said:


> Since Lebron will be in my town in a couple of weeks, what do you guys suggest I wear to impress him when we go clubbing and I hopefully ~crosses finger~ get impregnated by him? huh huh huh? Tell me now bitches! My future is on the line here.



Pink.
Classic, simple, sexy.
Pink or purple gets a guy.
Light blue.
If you aren't skinny(just normal), stick with black.


----------



## Talvius (Jul 10, 2009)

it doesnt matter what you wear. just grind on his crotch and he will notice u


----------



## Mael (Jul 10, 2009)

Sheed to Boston eh?  I like the looks of this.


----------



## Talvius (Jul 10, 2009)

i dont  



the nuggets arent going anywhere cause they didnt improve the roster. jazz either and the pistons are still irrelevant


----------



## Dash (Jul 10, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Oh come on you know if they didnt take the tape, people would be clowning him for that, hating on him. He cant win.lol



Frederic Weis' career ended because of Vince Carter's '_le dunk de la mort_'. I'm sure LeBaby James can handle it.


----------



## December (Jul 10, 2009)

Brandon Bass to Orlando.



> Forward Bass agrees to four-year deal with Magic
> 
> By David Aldridge, TNT analyst
> Posted Jul 10 2009 12:58PM
> ...





Shiiit.


----------



## stomponfrogs (Jul 10, 2009)

Dang.. I was hoping that the Mavs could keep Bass. :/ He's a pretty good big in the rotation.


----------



## Big2hd (Jul 10, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Sheed to Boston eh?  I like the looks of this.



Sheed will fit in nicely with those "colorful personalities" assembled in boston, I guess Boston forgot they have Big Baby or they plan rotate minutes between him ,KG, and Sheed.

Shame Hill didn't go Boston (just resigned with Phoenix  ), I think he would've been a nice addition. 

I really don't want to have to add him to players I wish won a ring  



Talvius said:


> i dont
> 
> 
> 
> the nuggets arent going anywhere cause they didnt improve the roster. jazz either and the pistons are still irrelevant



Nuggets are set as far as I'm concerned they keep there core intact and added lawson who will learn from the best.

Jazz need to find a new home for Boozer cause Millsap>Boozer imo,depending on what happens there they may be team to watch(i wonder what happened to Kirilenko, I want a AK47 resurgence dammit !!)

Pistons are in the same boat, they have to find a new home for Hamlton cause I doubt Gordon or Hamilton would be  happy coming off the bench 



Deviruchi said:


> Brandon Bass to Orlando.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like Bass, I just hope he doesn't turn into a bust as a starter, I guess time will tell. All these moves should definitely have you worried Magic fans.


----------



## ayoz (Jul 10, 2009)

You think Bass is going to start in Orlando?


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 10, 2009)

lol start over who? Dwight?
lol.


----------



## Big2hd (Jul 10, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> lol start over who? Dwight?
> lol.





ayoz said:


> You think Bass is going to start in Orlando?



Of course i was thinking they bench big Dwight for Bass  

C Dwight
PF Bass
SF Lewis( his natural position btw)
SG Carter
PG Nelson

they may go with something else for matchup situations, but this will most likely be their main five.


----------



## stomponfrogs (Jul 10, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> lol start over who? Dwight?
> lol.



..or he could play his natural position of PF, which would allow Lewis to go back to SF. However, this would put Pietrus on the bench (where he would be on most other teams, in my opinion).

Bass isn't good enough to start at the moment, nor do Magic have enough bigs to risk getting Bass and Howard into foul trouble at the same time, but it would be a pretty good lineup if they need scorers on the court.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 10, 2009)

Lewis shifting to the SF may be good.

He'll replace Turkoglu and cause problems against those shorter SF, and is quick enough to pursue and contest like Turkoglu was.  Plus, Carter can handle and dish the ball pretty well (he has the past three seasons or so...he averages nearly the same amount of assists that Jameer does).

But I find it funny that Bass will be two inches shorter and only a few pounds heavier than Shard.  But then again, he's a developing PF they will stick with probably, since they are empty in the frontcourt.


----------



## Big2hd (Jul 10, 2009)

stomponfrogs said:


> ..or he could play his natural position of PF, which would allow Lewis to go back to SF. However, this would put Pietrus on the bench (where he would be on most other teams, in my opinion).
> 
> Bass isn't good enough to start at the moment, nor do Magic have enough bigs to risk getting Bass and Howard into foul trouble at the same time, but it would be a pretty good lineup if they need scorers on the court.



I agree(cause I just said it  ) partially, Bass will fit perfect in the staring lineup(hey if Matt Bonner can get a starting gig so can Bass), he'll help on the boards and has pretty decent mid range game. 

But yeah it would suck if Dwight and Bass got in foul trouble but it would be a last resort thing for either one to sub for the other. Magic gonna have to get some big bodies in FA.


----------



## stomponfrogs (Jul 10, 2009)

You barely beat me to it. 

I definitely think it would be a nice lineup, but who do Magic have that can play Center? I can only think of Howard and (it's a stretch, but) Bass. On the PF position, they can play Bass, Lewis, or the newly acquired Ryan Anderson (who I think they need to work on developing as much as possible before the playoffs). If Howard and Bass get into foul trouble at the same time, which is inevitable with their styles of play, Magic will leave a huge opening on the court. I don't know if it's worth the risk.

On another note, is Sheed going to be coming off the bench for the Celts?


----------



## Big2hd (Jul 10, 2009)

OH yeah i forgot about Anderson, he's gonna nice in couple seasons, but right now he's backup material for now.



> On another note, is Sheed going to be coming off the bench for the Celts?



lol start over who? KG?
lol.

Seriously Sheed most likely be backing up KG, I can't see them putting KG or Sheed at C. Especially Sheed that's probably what he's most happy about now he on team with some actual real legit C's


----------



## stomponfrogs (Jul 10, 2009)

Big2hd said:


> lol start over who? KG?
> lol.
> 
> Seriously Sheed most likely be backing up KG, I can't see them putting KG or Sheed at C. Especially Sheed that's probably what he's most happy about now he on team with some actual real legit C's



Yeah, I think I read an article saying that they wanted him to play the role of KG for the bench players, being a leading figure with intensity, trash-talking, and general "toughness." 

I was just hoping to see how the court looks with both of them on the court at the same time. I'm imagining them building off each other with ridiculous amounts of yelling and technical fouls.


----------



## Big2hd (Jul 10, 2009)

> I was just hoping to see how the court looks with both of them on the court at the same time. I'm imagining them building off each other with ridiculous amounts of yelling and technical fouls.



 So true, if they keep Marbury and all three of these knuckleheads on the court at the same time, price of my NBA League Pass wouldn't cover the entertainment i would witness.


----------



## Thorn (Jul 10, 2009)

I hope Holiday becomes a stud PG so the Sixers can actually get on the right track.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 10, 2009)

stomponfrogs said:


> Yeah, I think I read an article saying that they wanted him to play the role of KG for the bench players, being a leading figure with intensity, trash-talking, and general "toughness."
> 
> I was just hoping to see how the court looks with both of them on the court at the same time. I'm imagining them building off each other with ridiculous amounts of yelling and technical fouls.



Sheed will come in and replace KG as that dominant, intimidating cheerleader on the sideline.  Except if you retort, he can actually go in the game and pound a few threes on you in retaliation.  I can't wait!


----------



## Roy (Jul 11, 2009)

Lol at bolded part




> Trevor Ariza saw a better opportunity in Houston and that was all it took for him to leave the Los Angeles Lakers.
> 
> The Rockets formally introduced the versatile forward on Wednesday, after he signed a multiyear contract.
> 
> ...


----------



## December (Jul 11, 2009)

I know he's mad because he couldn't stay in L.A. He should just let it out already.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 11, 2009)

More of an opportunity to possibly fizzle out from what was once a promising career?


----------



## Halo (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions. I'll be thinking about them over the weekend and report to you all when Lebron impregnates me. If all things goes well, be prepared for Baby Shower invites! 

Of course the Hiney to Portland trade has fizzled.  I expect nothing more than to be continuously disappointed in any hopes of seeing my Hiney with my Roy, Rudy, and Bayless all at once. Portland is also offering Millsap some 4 year 32-36 million contract with a decent signing bonus. Looks like Portland is trying to force Utah to trade Boozer.

I feel bad for Ariza, I can't diss the boy. Agent fucked him over.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 11, 2009)

Any trade to Portland involving a name bigger than Michael Ruffin has fizzled 

My entire summer 2009 offseason has been 

"Hedo Turkoglu going to Portland"



"Hedo Turkoglu going to Toronto"


----------



## Talvius (Jul 11, 2009)

lol

so i cant wait to see how the lignups end up.

bass isnt as bad as i thought he was. so if millsap goes to portland he isnt gonna  start so... i dont know. but then again it seems portland is a better team than utah now so it migth be good for him


----------



## Dash (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey look, I found the video. 



And here's a bit of news for Jedi. 



> While on the subject of McGrady, he has taken his first on-court steps in his rehab. It is, be design, not much, just some light cuts, set shots and free throws. Reports are pretty optimistic, with McGrady's leg strength particularly encouraging.





Looks like Tracy will be back earlier than we thought.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 11, 2009)

Why is it that everyone is saying that Ariza's career is going to fizzle out in Houston?


----------



## Roy (Jul 11, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Why is it that everyone is saying that Ariza's career is going to fizzle out in Houston?



Because when you go to a championship caliber team to a team who's starting to rebuild..yeah you do the math

The Lakers are what made him good..he was a scrub in every other team he played with


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 11, 2009)

Then I guess I'm really the only one that liked the move for him. I think ideally he should have stayed in LA, but the Houston Rockets are probably one of the only other teams I could see him in. Rick Adelman is good at using his players strengths and giving them specific roles. He's not there to light up Houston, he's there to be a part of a unit, which has worked well without its stars before.


----------



## Halo (Jul 11, 2009)

Its seen as a bad move because everyone believes Houston isn't going anywhere next season. Yao is gone and Tmac is handicapped and afterward, he's gone anyways. Even if he has a great season, people will think his career is wasting away (e.g. Kevin Martin @ Sacto). No one wants to see great players on shitty teams. However, Houston's situation isn't that grim. Adelman is also an underrated and superior coach who is capable of extracting the most of it what he's got. 

It'll either give him the opportunity to finally be a leading contributor on the team or it'll expose that he benefited from playing with Kobe. Open look shots all day long? Doesn't get better than that. I want him do well just because Ariza is a great kid and really contributed to the Lakers championship, but I'd also feel a bit burnt if he exceeded expectations. He needs to go find himself a jumpshot though.

I just realized that with McDyess on the same team as Duncan, Lloyd is going to be posting in here excessively about his threesome fantasies with these two. Everyone needs to prepare for sickening posts from Lloyd about his penis love for these two.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 11, 2009)

Should we also prepare for a shirtless McDyess-Duncan set from KL?


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 11, 2009)

(I was banned for a while so this is late)

But great move by LA on Artest. We FINALLY have someone to guard Mello and LeBron. Ariza, you will be missed, but you couldn't guard Mello or LeBron. My favorite clip from Artest's press conference was here:



Basically, he says that most of his trouble came when he lost. He apparently hates losing more than anything else. I saw that with his play against us in the playoffs. That's the most important quality, more than anything else. 

Welcome to LA, Ron!


----------



## Halo (Jul 11, 2009)

Roy, you know I'd have Kobe babies if I could, but I would never ever be the third party in the amazing true love story of Sasha Vujacic x Kobe Bryant. Why would anyone in their right minds destroy such beauty? 

Lloyd, stop pretending its a joke. We all know you repeatedly declared last season that you'd gladly be Duncan's bottom.


----------



## Roy (Jul 11, 2009)

The way Sasha played this season, ill plant some unnecessary evidence to split them up


----------



## Daron (Jul 11, 2009)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> (I was banned for a while so this is late)
> 
> But great move by LA on Artest. *We FINALLY have someone to guard Mello and LeBron*. Ariza, you will be missed, but you couldn't guard Mello or LeBron. My favorite clip from Artest's press conference was here:
> 
> ...



And Paul Pierce... and virtually anyone who Kobe was set to guard to "slow them down." I can't wait to see the Lakers first game this season.


----------



## Dash (Jul 11, 2009)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> (I was banned for a while so this is late)
> 
> *But great move by LA on Artest. We FINALLY have someone to guard Mello and LeBron. Ariza, you will be missed, but you couldn't guard Mello or LeBron.* My favorite clip from Artest's press conference was here:
> 
> ...



I wouldn't get so excited. Artest's defense is no where near the level of his DPOY season. Ron's defense won't be missed, he gambled too much and it was above average *at best*. Honestly, when did Ron lockdown anyone this past season? 

Offensively, Ron was a fucking headcase. He would have 4 bad games and then finally have just one good game. His shot selection was turrible and if you honestly think he is a changed man, think again. It was mentioned a few times from Ric Bucher and a few Rockets sources close to the organization that Ron Artest's attitude didn't change at all. The Rockets just did an incredible job of covering everything up and pretending nothing was going on. In fact, the Rockets were so annoyed of Artest that we were strongly pushing to deal Ron Ron.


----------



## ayoz (Jul 11, 2009)

Are you really going to argue that Artest is not an upgrade compared to Ariza?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 11, 2009)

I'd say that defensively it is. But I'm going to have to wait to see him on offense before I say that he was an overall upgrade from Ariza. Dash is right, Artest's shot selection was atrocious (not to mention that he completely killed the flow of Houston's offense with his ball hogging at times). That's something you didn't have to worry much about with Ariza because he knew his role.


----------



## Dash (Jul 11, 2009)

ayoz said:


> Are you really going to argue that Artest is not an upgrade compared to Ariza?



I would trade Artest for Ariza straight up, if that answers your question. 

In a talent cramped team like the Lakers, Ariza is the better fit not the ball hogging, offense killing, boneheaded Ron Artest. 

Like I said in my other post, Ron Artest is above average defensively but I'll admit his D is better than Trevor's. The Rockets' defense won't be much different this year, slightly worse but generally in the same area.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 12, 2009)

Im well gutted Ron left but if he was acting a cunt behide the scenes and shit then it was probabally best for him to leave its a shame he did have a good season =[

As for Ariza I hate that bastard  but I guess its because he was so clutch vs the magic with those fucking 3 pointers!!


----------



## stomponfrogs (Jul 12, 2009)

I really feel sorry for the Rockets. Between Tmac being made of glass, Yao and Mutumbo getting injured in the same series, failing to sign Gortat, having to deal with Artest's antics, and whatever else they have going on, nothing seems to be in their favor.

They deserve so much more.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm glad to see that JJ is taking her job seriously.  Roy always walks the line and I feel as though he has gotten away with a lot of vulgar posts in the past.


----------



## Roy (Jul 12, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I'm glad to see that JJ is taking her job seriously.  Roy always walks the line and I feel as though he has gotten away with a lot of vulgar posts in the past.





off topic..delete your post >D

So I'm just gonna say it..I think Clippers might be in the playoffs next season


----------



## Talvius (Jul 12, 2009)

jarret jack might go to raptors. maybe raps are gonna be relevant lol


----------



## Dash (Jul 12, 2009)

> NBA free agency’s winners and losers
> By Adrian Wojnarowski, Yahoo! Sports Jul 11, 12:56 pm EDT
> 
> As the rejections and criticisms mounted lately, NBA executives and agents described Portland Trail Blazers general manager Kevin Pritchard as “agitated” and “panicked” and even “desperate.” He kept returning to teams with the same proposals, only to be dismissed again and again. All his plans had imploded.
> ...



-Yahoo

Does anyone else feel Pritchard is overrated as a gm? He's amazing in draft night but he fails as a gm in all other fields.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 12, 2009)

I have a hard time believing that Paul Allen actually has to get convinced to give Brandon Roy a 5 year extension... I mean really, wtf? As an owner I'd dream of having a franchise player like Roy. 

As for Pritchard, I'd agree to some extent. He's never really seemed to be all to strong outside of draft night, but I think that this year has just been ridiculously bad for him (as it says in the article), and he hasn't been able to bring in the vets that could really help take this team over the top.


----------



## Tim (Jul 12, 2009)

Why won't anybody sign my lover Nate Robinson to an offer sheet?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 12, 2009)

BC sure isn't wasting time to make moves. pek


----------



## stomponfrogs (Jul 12, 2009)

Roy said:


> off topic..delete your post >D
> 
> So I'm just gonna say it..I think Clippers might be in the playoffs next season



Any of the Hornets, Jazz, or maybe the Rockets could be on their way out, which opens a window for one or more other teams. However, I don't think the Clippers will make it. If any other team had the players that the Clippers have, I'd agree, but the Clippers are cursed. Instead, I'd predict Thunder or the Wolves before saying the Clippers have a shot.

I hope I'm wrong, because I like some of the players on the Clips, but we'll see.


----------



## Big2hd (Jul 12, 2009)

Dash said:


> -Yahoo
> 
> Does anyone else feel Pritchard is overrated as a gm? He's amazing in draft night but he fails as a gm in all other fields.



I guess time will tell like you said he's gotten some good talent out of the draft but on the other hand he drop this offseason big time.

The Hedo thing probably wasn't his fault, but not going after Odom or Ariza more aggressively is pretty stupid. And now signing Milsapp, pretty expensive backup pf, who i absolutely love(i was hoping Utah would Ditch Boozer and sign him ) could be such a bad move. the only reason for I can think of for doing this is having a insurance policy for Oden if he doesn't show promise.



Rahaaru said:


> Why won't anybody sign my lover Nate Robinson to an offer sheet?



When you're teammates are Larry Hughes, Jamal Crawford, Al Harrington and you're playing for coach D'Antoni and he calls you out on you're shot selection, you're doing it wrong  

Last I heard Lakers are going after him, he could be nice "instant offense" player for them I think.



stomponfrogs said:


> Any of the Hornets, Jazz, or maybe the Rockets could be on their way out, which opens a window for one or more other teams. However, I don't think the Clippers will make it. If any other team had the players that the Clippers have, I'd agree, but the Clippers are cursed. Instead, I'd predict Thunder or the Wolves before saying the Clippers have a shot.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong, because I like some of the players on the Clips, but we'll see.



Clips don't make the playoffs with the talent they have assembled they should seriously think of getting rid of Dunleavy. It's crazy to look at all the talent that has come and gone in Clip land and not much to show for it.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 12, 2009)

Clips won't make it. Plain and simple. They don't know how to play together and they still don't have a leader yet. I doubt Blake can lead a team like the Clippers.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 12, 2009)

Rahaaru said:


> Why won't anybody sign my lover Nate Robinson to an offer sheet?



he's short.....duh!


----------



## Daron (Jul 13, 2009)

Odom got an offer from the Lakers of a little more than 8mil today; Waiting to see if he accepts the offer now. The only team that could possibly offer him more aren't interested in him, the Blazers.


----------



## Tim (Jul 13, 2009)

C'mon Odom. Resign plz. He'd be a huge loss.


----------



## Roy (Jul 13, 2009)

Heres hoping he resigns.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 13, 2009)

I think he will.


----------



## Talvius (Jul 13, 2009)

he better. Its in his own advantage.


----------



## Dash (Jul 13, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Clips won't make it. Plain and simple. They don't know how to play together and they still don't have a leader yet. I doubt Blake can lead a team like the Clippers.



Well there is a playoff spot up for grabs and the Clippers do have the talent. They got a good shot to make it but the Clippers are unpredictable.


----------



## Daron (Jul 13, 2009)

Laker Blog.




> Lamar Odom update and some other quick hits
> 
> The O.C. Register's Janis Carr recently yapped with Lakers Assistant General Manager Ronnie Lester about the team's ongoing talks with Lamar Odom.  Carr says Lester informed her that LO's offer has been bumped "a little north of $8 million.”  More or less what people have bandied about as the "magic number," so to speak.  Lester also expressed confidence a deal could go down next week.  Promising news, for sure.  B. Shaw will certainly be happy.
> 
> Lester also indicated to Carr that Sun Yue, whose option needs to be picked up by August 1st, could find himself ex-Laker soon.   His case apparently isn't being helped by an absence from the Summer Pro League.  The same SPL, by the way, where Adam Morrison has recorded 22 and 24-point tallies.  Granted, these results should obviously be taken with a grain of salt, considering Ammo is lighting up competition that's hardly NBA "elite."   Many of these cats are barely NBA "ready."   But still, as Morrison is working to get his legs back under him (literally and figuratively), I'm sure the brass is pleased with the early returns.


----------



## Roy (Jul 13, 2009)

I hope Sun Yue and Adam come back. Even though they didn't do shit.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 13, 2009)

> Raptors Sign Jack To Offer Sheet
> 
> July 13, 2009
> 
> ...



Interesting....wonder if the Pacers will try to match the offer.


----------



## ayoz (Jul 13, 2009)

Magic keeps Gortat !


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 13, 2009)

ayoz said:


> Magic keeps Gortat !



Is it official?


----------



## December (Jul 13, 2009)

> Agent: Gortat 'disappointed' that Magic matched Mavs' offer
> 
> 
> Posted Jul 13 2009 7:52PM
> ...


----------



## Talvius (Jul 13, 2009)

lol poor marcin. i hope he doesnt play like shit because of it.


----------



## Tim (Jul 13, 2009)

Goes to show he doesn't care about the money. Good for him. Sucks for him though. Ron Jeremy doesn't play him nearly enough.


----------



## ayoz (Jul 13, 2009)

Is Gortat even worth the 7 million a year? Honestly, he did decent at best during the finals. I saw him miss a lot of layups or is that just me?


----------



## Havoc (Jul 13, 2009)

Gortat > Howard


----------



## Daron (Jul 13, 2009)

> *Clippers in 'very serious' talks with Allen Iverson*
> The 34-year-old free-agent guard, the NBA's MVP in 2001 but coming off a disappointing season, also has been pursued by Miami and Memphis this summer.
> By Lisa Dillman
> July 14, 2009
> ...



They did it for the lulz.


----------



## Roy (Jul 13, 2009)

Lol. I bet he's gonna wanna start there also.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 13, 2009)

Clippers have so many offensive players who can only create shots on their own.


----------



## Dash (Jul 13, 2009)

Are there even enough shots to go around? Blake Griffin needs his touches.


----------



## Talvius (Jul 13, 2009)

so griffin had a good match. what do you all think. this guy is legit?


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 13, 2009)

lol no. He won't be anything amazing his first year. He will probably get 13 points a game max at the clips while failing to get more than 7 rebounds per game.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm most excited to see how Anthony Randolph will do. He did well so far. LSU fan btw.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 13, 2009)

Hansborough is doing pretty good in the Summer League.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 13, 2009)

ayoz said:


> Is Gortat even worth the 7 million a year? Honestly, he did decent at best during the finals. I saw him miss a lot of layups or is that just me?



If a punk like Anderson Varejao can get 6 years at $50mil I see no problem with a reliable back up like Gortat getting $34mil over 5 years.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 13, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> I'm most excited to see how Anthony Randolph will do. He did well so far. LSU fan btw.



yes this is the one guy i want to see this upcoming season, he'll be a real solid player.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jul 14, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Gortat > Howard



, no comment lol


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 14, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> yes this is the one guy i want to see this upcoming season, he'll be a real solid player.



I'm also looking at Marcus Thornton. I think the most he'll achieve is Michael Redd status though.

Tyler Hansbrough has such a good work ethic.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 14, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Tyler Hansbrough has such a good work ethic.



I'm viewing his career in an optimistic way for the first time.

What will keep him afloat is the big heart and commitment he has to the game, something few players have these days.  He'll be a great leader one day.


----------



## Daron (Jul 14, 2009)

*Lakers fans brace yourself; LO may not be a Laker by next season.*




> Lakers-Lamar Odom talks produce mood swings
> Robert Gauthier / Los Angeles Times
> Free-agent forward Lamar Odom is a little perplexed at how contract negotiations have been proceeding with the Lakers.
> The free agent says he's frustrated but hopeful a deal will get done despite lengthy negotiations, but Kupchak says he isn't as optimistic as he was. Rumors of interest from Miami swirl.
> ...


----------



## JJ (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm surprised the Magic did that seeing as how much they wanted to get rid of some of the other players it seems.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 14, 2009)

Lamar Odom is one of the most clutch players for you right now. He was amazing during the finals so to lose him would be terrible.

I really hope Joe Alexander improves.


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2009)

I heard the news about LO earlier today. I really hope we keep him.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 14, 2009)

If (and only if, I'm just hoping he goes back to the Lakers) he doesn't go back, what team at this point would pick him up?


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 14, 2009)

Hopefully Hornets. We need someone like LO.
He would really help us.
Chris
Butler
LO
West
Chandler
That doesn't sound too bad.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 14, 2009)

That would be a dangerous line-up with LO in there.  A legitimate defensive threat at the 3 spot that is also a threat in the inside and can spread the floor rather well for a seven-footer as well.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 14, 2009)

Well I want Tyson to finally stay fit.

For alot of NOH players, as much as I love them, this year is do or die.

Peja needs to be sold. We are paying him way too much for nothing but injuries and inconsistencies.


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2009)

LO is inconsistent. So for a period of time when I see him play ill just be ""


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 14, 2009)

He comes up big in play offs though. This is what you need.
He is only inconsistent when Kobe and Pau are doing well.
He can take the lead when both suck so he is good for any team.
He won you guys Game 2. That is 1/4 of the games need to make you champions.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 14, 2009)

The only thing that concerned me was how his stats peaked last year.  He's only getting older, so can we expect the same stats if he starts?  I'm not sure.


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2009)

^I think he can still keep it up.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 14, 2009)

He will keep it up for three more years IMO.

I am REALLY curious on who the top five busts will be in the NBA.

I am hoping Jennings is. He is a douche bag.


----------



## Daron (Jul 14, 2009)

If LO doesn't return LA's chances of repeating are that much slimmer. Against a heavily stocked Boston and the return of the Spurs, not to mention the Nuggets too; LA may just end up being another team in the Playoffs. Here's hopin' LO comes back.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 14, 2009)

My hope is Bynum matures and starts becoming efficient.  In case LO doesn't return full swing, at least they'll hopefully have Bynum for the whole season.  How much does Bynum mean to the team?  I'm not sure at this point.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 14, 2009)

At this point he means a lot but only because his past play, his age, and his potential. The dude is huge.

This year or next year is do or die.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 14, 2009)

Daron said:


> If LO doesn't return LA's chances of repeating are that much slimmer. Against a heavily stocked Boston and the return of the Spurs, not to mention the Nuggets too; LA may just end up being another team in the Playoffs. Here's hopin' LO comes back.



Yup, they need to resign Odom. They are apparently upping to $8 mil per year. That should be enough. 


SA made some good moves to keep the team young and fresh. I don't know what the fuck Boston's doing.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 14, 2009)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> Yup, they need to resign Odom. They are apparently upping to $8 mil per year. That should be enough.
> 
> 
> SA made some good moves to keep the team young and fresh. I don't know what the fuck *Clevelands* doing.



Fixed for accuracy.

LO wants 10 to 12 mil. Lakers are bawking against that.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 14, 2009)

Peja gets around 14.5 mil per year. -_-


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 14, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Fixed for accuracy.
> 
> LO wants 10 to 12 mil. Lakers are bawking against that.



If that's all he wants they should give it to him. I know he's inconsistent, but he stepped up his game when he needed to.


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2009)

Jeff said:


> My hope is Bynum matures and starts becoming efficient.  In case LO doesn't return full swing, at least they'll hopefully have Bynum for the whole season.  How much does Bynum mean to the team?  I'm not sure at this point.



Bynum would be playing great before every injury. Stay healthy plz >.>

I'm wondering. If LO doesn't resign, who will/should the Lakers get?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 14, 2009)

Well I don't know if anyone is on the FA market that would fully fill the shoes of Odom, but maybe David Lee?


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 14, 2009)

David Lee>Odom
If you guys manage to get him, you wouldn't need Bynum in the line up. Pau could take the five with Lee at the four. You can even reverse the two positions.
It would ease it up for you guys.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 14, 2009)

It kind of surprises me how the Lakers instantly went aggressive signing Artest when Ariza may have been the better long term choice, and now are deciding not to invest in Odom.  I thought they were gunning for a dynasty in the next three years, but instead they seem to be confident that just their Artest pick-up will hold them up (which I don't think it will)


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 14, 2009)

Lakers just want to milk out as many championships as possible while Gasol and Kobe are in their prime.


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2009)

^What team wouldn't? The Lakers aren't worrying about the future like other teams right now.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 14, 2009)

I was explaining why they gave away Ariza for Artest.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 14, 2009)

So wouldn't they do whatever it takes to re-sign Odom?  Or are they concerned that once Kobe, LO, Artest, and Gasol decline they will be left with nothing and will have to make a big splash to remain competitive?


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2009)

Lakers have 5 more years to win another championship imo.


----------



## stomponfrogs (Jul 14, 2009)

...No team every has 5 years to win a championship. There are way too many intangibles to predict that far in advance.


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2009)

Alright. Lets say no major changes in staff/players occur and no major innjuries happen during that time. Can I still say they have 5 years to win one?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 14, 2009)

Well let's look at the teams that would likely challenge them in five years.  From what I see, the Spurs will no longer be a threat and neither will the Nuggets.  However, Oklahoma City and the Hornets I can see as legitimate threats, as well as Portland.  Any team that makes a splash in 2010 may be a contender that the Lakers will have to put up with.  Assuming they bring in someone to replace Artest and possibly Gasol after three years, they will be left with a relatively young team plus an aging Kobe and what I hope will be a decent double-double threat in Bynum (although I don't think he will ever be more dominant than Chandler) without Jackson's coaching.  I'm not sure if they'll have five years, yet alone three, but it's possible since Kobe is Kobe.  Not to mention the East won't be to strong at that time barring any great draft picks.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 14, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Fixed for accuracy.
> 
> LO wants 10 to 12 mil. Lakers are bawking against that.



Yeah, I have to agree there. Cleveland picked up a 37 year-old center and apparently nobody else. I mean, come on. I know they pursued a few leads, but either they didn't do it the right way, or nobody wants to play for them. 

I saw that they offered Ariza the same contract as the lottery Rockets, and he turned them down. Looks like LeBron leaving is a self-fulfilling prophecy, because nobody believes he'll stay and therefore nobody (young) is willing to sign. 

And honestly, their offensive system kind of sucks (unless your name is LeBron James). Apparently that's part of why Artest went to LA: to play in the triangle where he knows he'll get touches.


----------



## Daron (Jul 14, 2009)

It seems to me that Odom wants to make as much money as possible before he reaches "that" age and can no longer ask for what he wants. That would also explain why he's asking for a lengthier contract in years. 

In any case; if Jerry Buss does pull the offer from the table; chances are Odom won't find anyone willing to pay him what the Lakers offered, then he'll find himself accepting Mid-Level from Miami. And if the Lakers think that between, Gasol, Kobe, Artest, and Bynum they can win another championship, yeah it's not gonna work out well. 

On the other end though; it looks like Cleveland is self-destructing in a huge attempt to try to persuade Lebron James to stay with them this coming season. Lmao $50m for Varejao? Hahah.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 14, 2009)

I have a feeling Lebron doesn't like Mike Brown there as coach, but he of course won't say anything about it.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Jul 14, 2009)

The NBA is so annoying sometimes. Instead of airing summer league games on NBA TV, they air them only online and you have to pay for it...


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 14, 2009)

Daron said:


> Lmao $50m for Varejao? Hahah.





I had not heard this. My respect for that organization has taken a hit. That's just desperate stupidity.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 14, 2009)

You aren't alone.


----------



## Big2hd (Jul 14, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> David Lee>Odom
> If you guys manage to get him, you wouldn't need Bynum in the line up. Pau could take the five with Lee at the four. You can even reverse the two positions.
> It would ease it up for you guys.



Odom and Lee comparison is quite an unfair one. Odom is a SF that at times play PF, and Lee is PF that plays C at times.

Speaking Odom it would be nice if Dwade and him reunited back in Miami. I always like that squad Odom, Wade and Butler when they made that playoff run.



Roy said:


> Lakers have 5 more years to win another championship imo.





stomponfrogs said:


> ...No team every has 5 years to win a championship. There are way too many intangibles to predict that far in advance.



Optimistic are we, I'll go one up stomponfrogs statement, saying the Lakers have a 2 year window if that, hell I'm even sure if they win it next year since most of the teams out there have upgraded their roster for  a championship especially Boston and Cleveland how got "one and done" written all over them.



Jeff said:


> I have a feeling Lebron doesn't like Mike Brown there as coach, but he of course won't say anything about it.



  I don't know about that he practically handpicked Brown after Silas got fired.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 14, 2009)

Big2hd said:


> I don't know about that he practically handpicked Brown after Silas got fired.



Well that was back then.

Now...after this playoffs...I'm not sure.


----------



## Daron (Jul 15, 2009)

*Jerry Buss has pulled the offer from the table to Lamar Odom.*



> Jerry Buss reportedly is upset that the free-agent forward and his agent have not responded to Lakers' offer of $9 million a season.
> By Broderick Turner
> July 15, 2009
> The Lakers have pulled their offer off the table to free-agent forward Lamar Odom, according to a team official who is not authorized to speak publicly about the negotiations.
> ...


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Jul 15, 2009)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> I had not heard this. My respect for that organization has taken a hit. That's just desperate stupidity.



It's no better than what Detroit gave Villenueva. Dude just robbed them blind. I can't call him a poor man's David West when there's nothing poor about him now...


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2009)

Daron said:


> *Jerry Buss has pulled the offer from the table to Lamar Odom.*



Woah. Odom is stupid. No one is gonna offer him the same amount of money that we had offered.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 15, 2009)

What's the damn difference of a few million?  I mean seriously


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2009)

I remember before the season ended he would say that he didn't mind if he didn't get paid as much but just as long as they kept winning. >_>


----------



## Daron (Jul 15, 2009)

Ahh this is so upsetting... I hope Lamar and the Lakers come to some sort of talks again. v_v; He's one of my favorite Lakers; dammit.


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2009)

I think they will start having talks again. I know for a fact that Kobe wants Odom back so obviously he's gonna voice his opinion on all this.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 15, 2009)

Can't the Lakers just pay more?


----------



## December (Jul 15, 2009)

I can't wait for the "It's not about the money, I just want to be appreciated" after he signs for another team.


----------



## Tim (Jul 15, 2009)

I hate when this shit happens. Now watch no one offer him more than what we offered.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 15, 2009)

He'll go to the Heat, say he went there to play for a "legitimate playoff contender", return to LA for a game, get a standing O, comment on how much "he wanted to go to LA, but was disrespected" and lose in the first round.

Then Wade will leave, and he'll be stuck on a team with who...Beasley?


----------



## Daron (Jul 15, 2009)

Who would have thought it; two stupid free agents. LO and Ariza.
And LO was a favorite; Ariza was gettin' there.


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2009)

Hopefully we get someone good to replace him.


----------



## Tim (Jul 15, 2009)

All we need is Bynum to step up (without getting injured soon after like always). There's not much out there to pick up as far as new people.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 15, 2009)

The only option would be David Lee.

I wonder if the Blazers would make a run at Odom.  They can probably afford him for the five-year deal he'd likely still want.


----------



## Big2hd (Jul 15, 2009)

Jeff said:


> The only option would be David Lee.
> 
> I wonder if the Blazers would make a run at Odom.  They can probably afford him for the five-year deal he'd likely still want.



 Lee at the SF position mkay

The Lakers are most likely gonna ink Odom(maybe Kobe can take a paycut of the 23 mil he's making this year), but if they don't the pickings are slim but not bad:

Matt Barnes(most likely candidate imo)
Josh Childress(Call from the Lakers would probably have him on plane back to the states)
Joey Graham(I think it would take a season before he shows his full potential, more of a pick for the future than right now.)
Rodney Carney(had some great games with the wolves, could be like a Rick Fox back in the day.)
Marquis Daniels(more of SG but he's big and quick enough to play the SF)

Other Than Dainels and Barnes there all restricted(would need a sign and trade).


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 15, 2009)

I thought Odom played the 4 off the bench not the 3.


----------



## Big2hd (Jul 15, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> I thought Odom played the 4 off the bench not the 3.



He does But he's natural SF, I think they will be using Powell more at the backup PF and Odom depending on the situation playing the SF or PF.

Now looking at their squad they probably do need a big man, but there is no substitute for Odom(youz better pray lakerz fans )


----------



## Purchase (Jul 15, 2009)

Next year the highest scoring backcourt combo will be Flash N Answer lol i love the off season.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 15, 2009)

I heard the Clippers might sign AI more to sell seats than anything else.


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2009)

Purchase, AI and Wade look like midgets in your sig.


----------



## Purchase (Jul 15, 2009)

Lol Wade+ Ai = 45 + scoring from your backcourt per game(more or less) 2 of my fav players playing together. And yes I know took the pick on 2k lmao.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 15, 2009)

Daron said:


> *Jerry Buss has pulled the offer from the table to Lamar Odom.*



WTF? 

Buss offered him $9 million and he didn't respond? Odom, my man, you average around 12 ppg. You're aging. We have a recession going on. $9 million is generous.



Eman5805 said:


> It's no better than what Detroit gave Villenueva. Dude just robbed them blind. I can't call him a poor man's David West when there's nothing poor about him now...



I agree, that was stupid too. They act like Villanueva is some kind of premier forward. lol



Daron said:


> Who would have thought it; two stupid free agents. LO and Ariza.
> And LO was a favorite; Ariza was gettin' there.



Two stupid agents. $9 mil/year is a damn good offer. That's $36 mil over 4 years. That's more than the other offers.


----------



## Daron (Jul 15, 2009)

$36mil for 4 years is more than the mid-level exception. But in any case, even if talks resume again Jerry Buss won't be as kind to Odom this time. He will not offer near that $10million again. Odom and his agent fucked it up.


----------



## Purchase (Jul 15, 2009)

San Antonio or Boston next year who's 5 is better?

Boston:
Rajon Rondo
Ray Allen
Paul Pierce
Kg
Rasheed Walece

San Antonio:
Tony Parker
Manu Ginobilli 
Richard Jefferson
Dice
Duncan


----------



## Jeff (Jul 15, 2009)

Probably Boston, because I think Perkins at this point will start over Wallace and if KG comes back healthy the Celtics are one of the best teams in the league.  Are the Spurs actually going to start Manu this year?  I don't really care much for Jefferson either.  One of the most overpaid players in the league.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 15, 2009)

That isn't even SA starting five.
I doubt mcdyess will start, just so TD can keep his position at the four.
RMJ will still probably start over Manu since Gregg like Manu on the bench.
Tony Parker
RMJ
Richard Jefferson
TD
Matt Bonner

BENCH
Antonio Mcdyess
Manu Ginobli
George Hill
Michael Finley
Bruce Bowen(I think he is coming back to the spurs by the end of the off season)
Dejuan Blair


I mean, Celtics five looks better but to me, Spurs bench looks better.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh Anthony Randolph is doing well.pek


----------



## Purchase (Jul 15, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> That isn't even SA starting five.
> I doubt mcdyess will start, just so TD can keep his position at the four.
> RMJ will still probably start over Manu since Gregg like Manu on the bench.
> Tony Parker
> ...



I wasn't talking about their starting 5 i was talking about their best 5. All together I keep leaning towards the Spurs though.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 15, 2009)

Well yeah but looking at the whole team gives you a better idea.
an injured celtics>injured spurs however.


----------



## Purchase (Jul 15, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Well yeah but looking at the whole team gives you a better idea.
> an injured celtics>injured spurs however.



Yea you got that one right lol.


----------



## Michael Jordan (Jul 15, 2009)

no odom for lakers makes G.O.A.T cry.


----------



## Daron (Jul 15, 2009)

Lamar Odom or L(eft) O(ut) will too regret the day he allowed his agent to piss off Jerry Buss.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 15, 2009)

Well if your Odom and you see Hedo get 10 million, I guess your thinking you deserve more than he does.


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2009)

But I'm sure he knew that the Lakers weren't in a position to offer him that kind of money.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 15, 2009)

But Roy, this is the thing. Odom is an athlete. This is his job. Part of the job is getting as much money as you can. He played well. He played better than Hedo. Besides, you make it sound like he owes it to the Lakers to take whatever contract they offer him. I can assure he doesn't owe the Lakers anything and they don't owe him anything. They're both in it for themselves.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 15, 2009)

In other words, Odom is looking for what he feels is best for him, not necessarily the Lakers organization.  He feels he deserves 10 million a year coming off his best season so far, and if they aren't going to give it to him on his side he feels that he's perhaps being undervalued or underappreciated while the Lakers thing he is being stingy and uncompromising.


----------



## ayoz (Jul 16, 2009)

Let's face facts, no team is going to offer him 10 million dollars a year. Odom is in way over his head. Lakers are offering him way more than any other team would offer him. He should stop being so damn greedy and take the 9 million dollars a year. Sure, he helped Lakers get a championship but does he really think Miami would help him get another championship? Would Miami even help him get out of the first round. He wouldn't be getting much playing team in Miami either if that's what is on his mind with Haslem and Beasley on that team. I honestly don't know what is going on in his mind.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 16, 2009)

Odom is a damn idiot, he should of took that deal.

It's going to be a big loss to the Lakers if they don't resign him, but even bigger loss to him because he'll blow his shot at another championship for a while, especially if he's thinking about Miami.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 16, 2009)

Theres always someone dumb enough to offer more than a player is worth. The Cavs front office gave Anderson Varejou a ridiculous contract.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 16, 2009)

ayoz, violent : Odom can do what he wants. Its his career/life.

ken : You're probably right. XD


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 16, 2009)

Yes let him do whatever he wants. But don't let him go and say something stupid it was never about the money.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 16, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Theres always someone dumb enough to offer more than a player is worth. The Cavs front office gave Anderson Varejou a ridiculous contract.



That is the truth

$9 million for a player like Odom is generous. To have the whole deal shot down over a measly million a year is terrible. 

Buss should re-offer, and stress the fact that this is the final offer. If Odom wants to take less money somewhere else for pride's sake, let him. But that's just stupid, letting your agent talk you out of $9 million if you already don't have a higher bidder.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey look. Odom sees Peja get I think 14 mil a year. I mean, come on. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Anthony Randolphpek


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm really liking Marcus Thorton right about now. Him and Darren are really good draft picks that help us have back ups for the back court so now we can sell Devin Brown and Antonio Daniels.

In a couple years, if we keep most of our squad together, once Peja gets off and Juju grows along with Thorton and Collison, our squad should be pretty good.

We just need more big men but that is what the next three drafts are for.

The Hornets are the team to beat in three or four years.


----------



## Tim (Jul 16, 2009)

Just because other people are overpaid doesn't mean you should be overpaid, too. However, that's how players/agents see it. Which is why there are so many shitty contracts in the NBA.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 16, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> I'm really liking Marcus Thorton right about now. Him and Darren are really good draft picks that help us have back ups for the back court so now we can sell Devin Brown and Antonio Daniels.
> 
> In a couple years, if we keep most of our squad together, once Peja gets off and Juju grows along with Thorton and Collison, our squad should be pretty good.
> 
> ...



LOL. Predicting 3-4 years into the future never works


----------



## Jeff (Jul 16, 2009)

I think there have been many shitty contracts due to the reason you just stated in all sports.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 16, 2009)

Are the Clippers better with AI or worse?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 16, 2009)

Worse.  He's gonna cut some minutes from Eric Gordon, and Eric Gordon was a promising rookie I'd rank in the top five from last year.  For the time being, he'll attract fans and score, but Eric Gordon is a cheaper, younger, better version of him and they aren't allowing him develop.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jul 16, 2009)

AI is my favorite player but i must admit that he is past his prime. He really should consider coming off the bench.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 16, 2009)

But AI don't want to. Loool.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 16, 2009)

I would agree with you there.  I liked AI a lot before he starting getting headstrong.  He WAS a high caliber player, and he WAS a invaluable part to the 76ers and I guess even the Nuggets.  But not anymore.

The Clips aren't smart either way though.  They don't need a 1 or 2, and AI will add another personality to a team that doesn't need more personalities and perennial All-Stars who are underachieving.


----------



## Purchase (Jul 16, 2009)

The Clippers and Miami are leading the chase for A.I Still right? 
And I'll agree A.I dosen't fit the future the clippers are trying to make  ( BaroN+ A.I= Fail) Any year of their careers. 

But A.I can give you 20+ any night of the year that something you can't get everywhere. Remember this guy 1 year before last year was averaging 26 ppg the only reason he didn't average 20+ last season was because of Detroits offense.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 16, 2009)

A.I. will hurt a team like Clippers for no doubt.
I mean look at the team.
They are already having problems on who should have the ball.
No one is getting enough touches and AI would only make that worse.


----------



## Dash (Jul 16, 2009)

AI would stunt the growth of Eric Gordan and Blake Griffin.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 16, 2009)

They already have sucky team chemistry, AI would make it worse.


----------



## Purchase (Jul 16, 2009)

Chill A.I wouldn't make the team signifigently better but he wouldn't make it any worse thats just pure A.I hate.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 16, 2009)

No actually, he would make the team worse.
I love AI and what he did for the game but at this point of his career, he makes a team worse.
His playing style is hogging the ball and scoring but he isn't good enough anymore to do that effectively, and for a team that is trying to get chemistry down and having problems giving everyone enough touches, AI coming in would only make the team worse.


----------



## Purchase (Jul 16, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> No actually, he would make the team worse.
> I love AI and what he did for the game but at this point of his career, he makes a team worse.
> His playing style is hogging the ball and scoring but he isn't good enough anymore to do that effectively, and for a team that is trying to get chemistry down and having problems giving everyone enough touches, AI coming in would only make the team worse.




What are you saying? A season before Detroit A.I averaged 26 ppg in an offense where J.r Smith and Melo were taking plenty of shots. A.I is still clearly a great scorer for any team that needs scoring thats why I believe he'd be great for Miami. He only had 1 season where he averaged less then 20 ppg and that was Detroit because it's a heavily restricted offense. 

What Team has he killed? 


76ERS: Got better after Iverson left? Give me a break tell me when they get to the finals.

Denver : Of course Denver got better they got a true point guard who could bring all their weapons together to play and organized offense they problem with Denver was they had to many weapons and no structure so everyone would just chuck up shots and no one would commit on the defensive end. And Guess what Billups is most known for? His Leadership and his defense which solves the two problems Denver had thats not A,I'S fault Denver didn't need another scorer.

Detroit: Simple like I explained. It was bad management. Detroit built up chemistry for like what the past 4 years with the same squad. Then they trade their elite point guard to get another shooting guard in Allen Iverson when they already have an elite shooting guard in Ric Hamilton. So basically it was an inexperienced point guard in Rodney Stucky and 2 elite shooting guards. When A.I started of course it killed chemistry because simply Ric Hamilton is must more accustom and much more fit for a restricted Detroit offense. Omg Someone who's started his whole career didn't want to come off the bench for a team that was going no where should we have a heart attack?


----------



## Jimin (Jul 16, 2009)

To refute the above post.


----------



## Purchase (Jul 16, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> To refute the above post.



Lmao I made that post above as a response to that article on another forum.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 16, 2009)

Are you freaking serious? AI works differently with each team and he would just be a TERRIBLE fit for the Clippers. How the hell does AI in Denver have to anything to do with this?

First of all, AI is getting older and each year he is getting worse.Talking two seasons back just makes your argument retarded.


Look at what happened when he left and Nuggets got an actual point guard like Billups. Everyone on that team got so much better offensively and defensively and they went to the WCF.

JR and Carmelo are people who gets shots off regardless. Look at the team now. Everyone is getting more shots off and Carmelo and JR are getting less, now that they know how to play team ball. Iverson would only pass to melo or jr. Iverson is a terrible PG and believes he should only pass to top scorers. Pretty much another reason why he sucked ass in Pistons. He didn't know who to pass too.

Take a real point guard like Billups away and put Iverson there. He sucks ass and his team plays BETTER without him and they barely get to the first round. When they had Billups, they got to ECF like 5 years straight.


When Iverson left 76ers, they were worse for one year since they didn't have a true leader but they steadily found out how to play team ball, which is why they managed to get a playoff 07-08 as well as 08-09.


Sorry to tell you but Iverson will hurt Clippers really badly if he joins the Clips. Oh and sorry to tell you even more but he isn't great anymore. He can help teams with no scorers but Clips got a lot of people who can score. Eric Gordon, Zach Randolph, Baron Davis, Al Thorton, etc.

They already have Baron who is a better point and a growing PG in mike taylor. Top that off with them needing people who can feed the big guys such as Camby and Kaman, then you have an official WE DON'T WANT AI team.

Oh yeah, to add to that, Blake Griffin needs his fair share of touches and AI will steal all of those.


----------



## ayoz (Jul 16, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Sorry to tell you but Iverson will hurt Clippers really badly if he joins the Clips. Oh and sorry to tell you even more but he isn't great anymore. He can help teams with no scorers but Clips got a lot of people who can score. Eric Gordon, *Zach Randolph*, Baron Davis, Al Thorton, etc.


Zach Randolph plays for Memphis now. Just saying.

As for Purchase, do you honestly believe Iverson going to Clippers would do them any good? It's been said many times, Clippers has too many offense players. Iverson would just completely take all the shots and completely kill that. Clippers has a few up coming players like Thornton, Gordan, Taylor & Griffen; Iverson would just completely slow down their development. On top of that, whose going to start the 1? Baron or Iverson? Whose going to start the 2? Iverson or Gordan?

Would Iverson be a good player for Miami? No again. Mario Chalmers is pretty good. Miami should keep him at the point. What Miami need is some inside presence.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 16, 2009)

I've always liked AI, and I'd like to see good things happen for him. I just don't know what team would be a good fit for him.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 16, 2009)

If it is any indication on how the Clippers did this past season despite their acquisitions, obviously something is wrong with the team that A.I.'s arrival will not fix.  His attitude has always caused controversy in the past and won't do shit to the team's chemistry.  They already have enough leaders or potential leaders on the court in the veteran Camby, Baron Davis, Chris Kaman, and soon, Blake Griffin if they don't somehow fuck him up too.

And to add to jae's post, the Clippers are even deep at the 2 spot already.  Eric Gordon is a great scorer and they have Ricky Davis behind him, who is a proven veteran.  I don't see A.I. coming in there, robbing Gordon of the starting role because he's likely to stubborn to accept a bench role, and he'll put up 25 points a night at the expense of anyone developing.

A team that may have been the best fit for him was the Charlotte Bobcats.  They seemed willing to trade Raja Bell this off-season, and if they didn't draft Gerald Henderson they wouldn't be as deep at the 2 spot.  Iverson expressed interest reuniting with Larry Brown, and if he has respect for Brown chances are he'll be more willing to be flexible and work with Bell for playing time.

Plus, it would give the Bobcats a needed recognizable superstar (since no one knows about Gerald Wallace )


----------



## Dash (Jul 16, 2009)

Stephen Curry is garbage, how do you shoot 30% in the summer league? The same fucking league Adam Morrison is tearing up.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 16, 2009)

Adam Morrison has a lot of pent up anger and emotions.


----------



## Dash (Jul 16, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> I've always liked AI, and I'd like to see good things happen for him. I just don't know what team would be a good fit for him.



Defensively minded teams. Recreate the 2001 Philadelphia Sixers. 

Charlotte would be his ideal fit but apparantely MJ and LB don't seem very interested. 

Houston wouldn't be a bad fit *for AI* but we don't want him. Utah should inquire about him, they have been contacting the Rockets about McGrady in hopes of finding a dominant scorer. However, AI and Sloan in the same locker room wouldn't be pretty. 

With what is left, I would like to see him go to Miami.


----------



## Purchase (Jul 16, 2009)

ayoz said:


> Zach Randolph plays for Memphis now. Just saying.
> 
> As for Purchase, do you honestly believe Iverson going to Clippers would do them any good? It's been said many times, Clippers has too many offense players. Iverson would just completely take all the shots and completely kill that. Clippers has a few up coming players like Thornton, Gordan, Taylor & Griffen; Iverson would just completely slow down their development. On top of that, whose going to start the 1? Baron or Iverson? Whose going to start the 2? Iverson or Gordan?
> 
> Would Iverson be a good player for Miami? No again. Mario Chalmers is pretty good. Miami should keep him at the point. What Miami need is some inside presence.




I already said I don't think it's a good fit for A.I I didn't say it would do them good I just said it wouldn't make them any worse then they already are.

thegoodjae

@ I explained the Billups thing in my post before. It's was kinda simple replace a shooting guard like A.I with a true point guard like Billups on a team that has alot of offensive weapons but no structure and you'll start to get more wins thats what Billups brings to every team he's on leadership and defense.

@ I it's retarded because I was talking about the season where A.I wasn't injured for most of it?  1 year before it? I'm not gonna judge from how he played on a team that clearly didn't fit his style. Any time a person makes a switch from 1 team to another team it's gonna be an adjustment and sometimes it works out and sometimes it dosen't. That's why im going from a season before when he was able to fit into an offense and play his style of basketball. 

@ Are you seriously trying to say the 76'ers accomplished more without A.I then with him? A.I brung some of the best of  years to the franchise. 

@ A.I might not be as good as he once was but he's a Man that can give you 20+ nightly one of the greatest scorers to play the game.

@ I don't understand how pretty much replacing Zack Randolph with A.I could make the clippers a worse team then they were last year but ok your entitled to your opinion. 

@ I don't even know why im arguing this because I believe A.I will end up in Miami. And have the highest scoring backcourt in the league in A.I + Wade


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 16, 2009)

ayoz said:


> Zach Randolph plays for Memphis now. Just saying.
> 
> As for Purchase, do you honestly believe Iverson going to Clippers would do them any good? It's been said many times, Clippers has too many offense players. Iverson would just completely take all the shots and completely kill that. Clippers has a few up coming players like Thornton, Gordan, Taylor & Griffen; Iverson would just completely slow down their development. On top of that, whose going to start the 1? Baron or Iverson? Whose going to start the 2? Iverson or Gordan?
> 
> Would Iverson be a good player for Miami? No again. Mario Chalmers is pretty good. Miami should keep him at the point. What Miami need is some inside presence.



Wow, I guess that makes sense since Blake Griffin is coming but Zach Randolph was there best fucking player.

Ai just got worst. At his prime he was help to the 76ers but he past it and was a virus. Simple.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 16, 2009)

Fair to say he's not a great impact on younger players too.

His partying ways rubbed off on JR Smith while he was in Denver.  It's hard not to look up to a prolific scorer and All-Star in A.I.  I would assume at the Clips this may happen to Eric Gordon, who could consider A.I. a mentor.  I don't think I'd want A.I. as a mentor.  They'd have more success bringing in Bonzi Wells


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 16, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Wow, I guess that makes sense since Blake Griffin is coming but Zach Randolph was there best fucking player.



He was, but he's a terrible teammate. To have traded him for an expiring contract is amazing.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 17, 2009)

I wouldn't say a terrible teammate. He is pretty bad in terms of not passing and being an asshole to everyone, but usually his way of playing actually helps the team. He's just that fucking good. Marcus Camby thought he was the best player he ever played with.

Zach is an asshole but so was Kobe during the 2003-2007 years but no one would think trading him away would do any good.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah, hard to argue that Randolph isn't a good player.  He's averaged double-doubles a good half of his career.  He was having a career year with the Knicks before he was traded.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 17, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Yeah, hard to argue that Randolph isn't a good player.  He's averaged double-doubles a good half of his career.  He was having a career year with the Knicks before he was traded.



hes just a bad defender and his numbers dont support keeping him when your an up and coming team trying to establish yourself.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah.

He'd fit more with a team like the Mavs.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 17, 2009)

Lol, what?


----------



## Halo (Jul 17, 2009)

Goddamn I'm fucking pissed that Richard Jefferson didn't pay me to be his beard. Had I known that job was available I would have signed up for it ages ago. Although a 6 digit paycheck isn't enough considering how overpaid he is. I want at least a million to fake a romance with him.....courtside tickets too...and a chance to bed C-Webb.


----------



## El Torero (Jul 17, 2009)

Finally it seems ricky has decided to go to Minnesota. The directors are already in Badalona negociating with Joventut.

Also, Ilyasova leaves Barça to go to Milwaukee


----------



## JJ (Jul 17, 2009)

Halo said:


> Goddamn I'm fucking pissed that Richard Jefferson didn't pay me to be his beard. Had I known that job was available I would have signed up for it ages ago. Although a 6 digit paycheck isn't enough considering how overpaid he is. I want at least a million to fake a romance with him.....courtside tickets too...and a chance to bed C-Webb.



This is an outrage!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 17, 2009)

Well looks like Yao is out for next season.


----------



## Halo (Jul 17, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> This is an outrage!


You feel my pain too huh JJ? I'm disgusted. Everyone knows I'd be the greatest beard in the world and this is how I get snubbed? I guess I can still ask Luke Walton if that position is available. However, I am NOT managing his BBQ restaurant, overrated and overpriced piece of junk.  

Go here instead everyone:



I'm going there tomorrow night for dinner. Don't be jealous loves.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 17, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Finally it seems ricky has decided to go to Minnesota. The directors are already in Badalona negociating with Joventut.
> 
> Also, Ilyasova leaves Barça to go to Milwaukee



This is good news. I <3 Rubio.


----------



## Daron (Jul 17, 2009)

Lamar Odom has received a 5yr deal totaling up to $35 million from the Heat. And they're also playing the D-Wade card. D-Wade's saying Lamar Odom needs to "come home." 

In any case; it looks like Lamar will be waving good bye to L.A. Fucker.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 17, 2009)

I just don't understand why everyone thinks Odom owes it to the Lakers to play for them.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 17, 2009)

Lamar to the Heat means the Heat are really taking what Wade said to heart about building a solid championship contender.  Now, if they can only get back Caron Butler and it will all come together


----------



## stomponfrogs (Jul 17, 2009)

^Also, I hear they're aiming for Boozer at the same time. If Wade can surround himself with players like (a motivated) Boozer and Odom, Heat could be a very scary team this season.



Jeff said:


> Plus, it would give the Bobcats a needed recognizable superstar *(since no one knows about Gerald Wallace )*



..and Okafor. It's tragic. 



Sakata Gintoki said:


> Finally it seems ricky has decided to go to Minnesota. The directors are already in Badalona negociating with Joventut.
> 
> Also, Ilyasova leaves Barça to go to Milwaukee



Both of these sound great to me! I really want to see how Ricky's game translates to the NBA (as a fan of underdogs, I want Kahn to show up all the analysts and critics and prove that he knew what he was doing when he drafted Rubio and Flynn), and I have always inexplicably found myself fascinated with Ilyasova.


----------



## Daron (Jul 17, 2009)

Even with Odom and Boozer, I don't think the Heat will be able to overcome teams like Boston and Magic. 

Just as the Lakers may not be able to overcome a Healthy Spurs this year. And Nuggets will come back better from this off season.


----------



## sworder (Jul 17, 2009)

AI hate i dont like it 

AI + Wade + Odom + Boozer + Jermaine is scary


----------



## Jeff (Jul 17, 2009)

You missed out when it was Purchase vs. everyone the other day regarding AI.

Yao opting to get surgery.  I hope he'll be able to come back like Big Z did.


----------



## Nic (Jul 17, 2009)

Daron said:


> Even with Odom and Boozer, I don't think the Heat will be able to overcome teams like Boston and Magic.
> 
> Just as the Lakers may not be able to overcome a Healthy Spurs this year. And Nuggets will come back better from this off season.



The spurs are too old, so I don't believe they'll be much of a factor anymore tbh.


----------



## Daron (Jul 17, 2009)

I think they have at least this season left for a run at the title; but that's it. A team I'd like to see this season are the Pistons; I want to see if their huge investments will pay off for them. Lol.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 18, 2009)

I hope Ben Gordon can choose a better shot selection when it really counts.  He is a good offensive player, but occasionally last year he'd miss the open man and try to put up horrible shots.  Some would go in, but I think his selection could have been better.  They have no person to delegate on that team effectively anymore; Stuckey is more of a two and really can't do much on the floor besides shoot and occasionally nail the open man in transition.  Bynum is developing, but it will take another year or so in my opinion for him to be a good PG.  They are stuck with three SGs at this point for long-term, and I don't think moving Rip will do anything but create a gaping hole of leadership with McDyess gone.

I like the signing of Villanueva however.  A completely different player than Maxiell and can spread the floor really well.  Great shooter too.  Their weakness would be at C.  Kwame Brown sucks.  They could move Maxiell to center, but his height may put him at a disadvantage, so Villanueva would have to help out if they want to keep both of them on the floor.


----------



## Talvius (Jul 18, 2009)

so ben is gonna be 6th man again....i hope he doesnt pull an AI and be like i dont wanna come of the bench no more!


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 18, 2009)

Yao is gone for the season. It's official.

Fuck.


----------



## Dash (Jul 18, 2009)

Am I the only Rocket fan excited about rebuilding? The T-Mac/Yao duo is a failed experiment, its about time we move on from this drama and build around this man...



Donatas Motiejunas


----------



## Halo (Jul 18, 2009)

Jeff said:


> I hope Ben Gordon can choose a better shot selection when it really counts.  He is a good offensive player, but *occasionally* last year he'd miss the open man and try to put up horrible shots.  Some would go in, but I think his selection could have been better.


Occasionally? I'd say frequently is more like it. For every Gordon clutch shot there are 10 wasted possessions by him. He'd be nothing, but a hindrance to Rose's development by consuming valuable possessions from Rose so he can chuck contested off balanced 20 footers. I'm glad he's gone and I hope he fails in Detroit. I would love for Detroit to miss the playoffs (unliklely) just so the Bobcats can finally emerge. Yeah I'm a hater. He's overrated and sucks balls.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2009)

I hope Yao can come back from his injury.


----------



## Roy (Jul 18, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> I just don't understand why everyone thinks Odom owes it to the Lakers to play for them.



Because like a lot of players, The Lakers made them into stars. >.>


----------



## Jimin (Jul 18, 2009)

Roy said:


> Because like a lot of players, The Lakers made them into stars. >.>



The Lakers paid Odom to play for them. They paid Odom to help them win. Its not like they did it out of the kindness of their hearts.


----------



## Roy (Jul 18, 2009)

^Do you remember the comments that the coaches would say about Ariza before he played for The Lakers?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 18, 2009)

I wasn't aware the Lakers made Kwame Brown into a star


----------



## Nic (Jul 18, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Yao is gone for the season. It's official.
> 
> Fuck.



I wouldn't be surprised if his career will end soon.  Some heights are simply too tall, and that includes basketball in terms of one's health.


----------



## stomponfrogs (Jul 18, 2009)

At Odom's age and with his accomplishments, I don't know how you can blame him for wanting to be signed for a few extra years with a team that could start him. I don't think Odom owes the Lakers any more than Turkoglu owed Magic.



Halo said:


> Occasionally? I'd say frequently is more like it. For every Gordon clutch shot there are 10 wasted possessions by him. He'd be nothing, but a hindrance to Rose's development by consuming valuable possessions from Rose so he can chuck contested off balanced 20 footers. I'm glad he's gone and I hope he fails in Detroit. I would love for Detroit to miss the playoffs (unliklely) just so the Bobcats can finally emerge. Yeah I'm a hater. He's overrated and sucks balls.


 <-tears of joy for so many reasons.

Gordon is good enough to play 6th man on a team that doesn't value defense. Any team that HAS to start him will never have the chance to make it past the second round (and that's only if they have enough phenomenal talent around him to make it that far).

My hope is that the Bobcats make it to the playoffs over either Detroit or Atlanta.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 18, 2009)

Unless Bynum takes the leap from the inconsistant player he has been with a few injuires the Lakers wont be repeating. I like a healthy Boston to take the title.


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 18, 2009)

Is anyone else excited about the Spurs making a push this year? It is obvious they are trying to get a one last ring out of Duncan; and they got pure steals in the NBA draft in McClinton and Blair.


----------



## stomponfrogs (Jul 19, 2009)

Chaos said:


> Is anyone else excited about the Spurs making a push this year? It is obvious they are trying to get a one last ring out of Duncan; and they got pure steals in the NBA draft in McClinton and Blair.



I really want to see more of the upper tier to play without injuries through this season, especially with all the upgrades. The Spurs, Celtics, Magic, Lakers, and I'm even curious about the "lesser" teams like the Cavs, Mavs, and Pistons.

This could be an awesomely competitive season if things work out the right way.


----------



## Tim (Jul 19, 2009)

Chaos said:


> Is anyone else excited about the Spurs making a push this year? It is obvious they are trying to get a one last ring out of Duncan; and they got pure steals in the NBA draft in McClinton and Blair.



I'm not "excited" about it at all, but I believe they have as much of a chance to take next year as anyone. I, to this day, don't know why nobody picked up Blair. That "I'm not picking a short power forward" shit has backfired so many times over the past few years. RJ adds so much. Even when Manu is out, which he will be of course, they will still rape. Of course they'd need Manu if they want to win the ship.


----------



## ayoz (Jul 19, 2009)

Doesn't Blair have really bad knee problems?


----------



## Tim (Jul 19, 2009)

That was an excuse I heard a few times for people passing on him, but he only missed one game during his two years at Pittsburgh. So it would have had to had been in high school. I don't really see how any injuries during those 4 years (which got him recruited by Pittsburgh) could hurt him so much come draft time.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 19, 2009)

Blair's had surgeries on both knees.

>>

As a Mavs fan, I've always been rooting against the Spurs. But since the rise of the Celtics, Cavs, Magic and the Lakers, I'm gonna cheer for all the Texas teams.


----------



## Purchase (Jul 19, 2009)

Lakers need Odom this year or Bynum is gonna have to develop really fast and stay healthy ( I do believe next year will be his breakout season though). If L.A Doesn't get Odom there's a very high chance of Boston vs Spurs in the finals.


----------



## Dash (Jul 19, 2009)

How the fuck did George Karl get an extension? He's a terrible coach, no one not even Chauncey Billups listens to a word he says. He even said he thought he'd quit or get fired in the 2008-09 season "but Billups changed everything". Have you ever heard someone say "you know what someone saved me from losing my job and for that I think I deserve an extension"?


----------



## Tim (Jul 19, 2009)

He's always gone just as far as his players take him and no further.


----------



## Purchase (Jul 19, 2009)

Dash said:


> How the fuck did George Karl get an extension? He's a terrible coach, no one not even Chauncey Billups listens to a word he says. He even said he thought he'd quit or get fired in the 2008-09 season "but Billups changed everything". Have you ever heard someone say "you know what someone saved me from losing my job and for that I think I deserve an extension"?




Woooo. Calm Down  let me tell you about coaches that aren't as good as George Karl. Mr. Mike Brown Coty Mr I should be a Defensive Coordinator cause I know nothing about coaching offense.  

And Mr Stan Van Gundy you know I don't even have words to describe him just look at the questionable coaching decisions he made in the Finals series.


----------



## Daron (Jul 19, 2009)

It's a bit evident Odom wants Buss to resume negotiations. He hasn't accepted neither the Heat or Mavericks offers; but if it came down to one of those two; he's going to sign with the Heat. Hopefully Buss contacts Odom and they can get something done.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 19, 2009)

So Odom wants to stay huh?


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 19, 2009)

Who wouldn't want to play with Kobe?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 19, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> Who wouldn't want to play with Kobe?



LeBron of course.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 19, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> Who wouldn't want to play with Kobe?



Ron Artest


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow. All of the number 1 plays of the year went to LeBron. Best play. Best Dunk. Best Buzzer Beater.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 19, 2009)

What if Odom went to the Mavs?


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 19, 2009)

What the fuck? No way did Best Buzzer Beater not go to Devin Harris.
Best dunk should have been Lebron of course.
Best play? Any Laker string up plays.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 19, 2009)

Devin Harris got 3rd after Lebron and D-Wade.


----------



## Dash (Jul 19, 2009)

That LBJ buzzer beater is so damn over hyped. I mean it was a great shot but the best game winner this season? Please .


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 19, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> What the fuck? No way did Best Buzzer Beater not go to Devin Harris.


I agree with you, he won because of his name not the shot itself (not saying it wasn't a good one).


----------



## Jeff (Jul 20, 2009)

They often compared Lebron's shot to MJ's.

There's two things that make it different:

1. MJ was double teamed on the inbound, he just so happened to lose both of them.

2. The Bulls actually won the series.  Lebrons really meant nothing.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 20, 2009)

Wade or Devin shoulda got it, both were ridiculously nasty!


----------



## Jeff (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh yeah, I agree.

Speaking of bullshit awards...the ESPYs is a load of crap besides the Arthur Ashe Award.  How did "Best Game" go to the Super Bowl over the 7-OT thriller at Madison Square Garden?  OR over the Fed vs. Nadal match from Wimbeldon.  A complete load of crap.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 20, 2009)

i lol at hasheem


----------



## stomponfrogs (Jul 20, 2009)

Was Devin Harris the one that made the buzzer beater after getting blocked on his first attempt?


----------



## Tim (Jul 20, 2009)

Yea, that was him. He got it blocked like right back into his hands, that shot was crazy.


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 20, 2009)

Whats the latest news on Odom?


----------



## Tim (Jul 20, 2009)

Heat are looking likely right now. They're offering him full MLE for 5 years. And Artest reached out to him. Not much more news.

If he takes the MLE I'm going to be pissed. We offered him $9Mil annually and he couldn't even grace us with a response.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 20, 2009)

Don't you mean Wade reached out to him?


----------



## Tim (Jul 20, 2009)

Nope. I mean Artest.



> Ron Artest says that he has reached out to Lamar Odom in hopes that the forward can still work out a deal with the Lakers.
> 
> "I hope that helps," said Artest. "I already reached out to him and will (again)."
> 
> Artest's remarks came after Dwyane Wade made public comments in an attempt to persuade Odom to return to Miami.


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 20, 2009)

Thx for the update, hopefully he makes the right decsion  and stays


----------



## Sin (Jul 20, 2009)

So are you guys ready for the Heat championship on 09-10?


----------



## Roy (Jul 20, 2009)

Sin said:


> So are you guys ready for the Heat championship on 09-10?



lol

**


----------



## Sin (Jul 20, 2009)

Wade-Odom-Boozer.

Unstoppable force.

Spurs-Heat Finals.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 20, 2009)

LOL
Wait. Are you fucking serious?
You think they have ANYTHING on the Magic or Boston?
They are along the lines of Cleveland and hawks?


----------



## X2thaU (Jul 20, 2009)

well for one, they are all losers


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 20, 2009)

Summer league was fucking terrible. They gave Griffin most outstanding player when it was all about fucking Anthony Randolph, Tyreke Evans, or Andrey Blatche.


----------



## Sin (Jul 20, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> LOL
> Wait. Are you fucking serious?
> You think they have ANYTHING on the Magic or Boston?
> They are along the lines of Cleveland and hawks?


They'd sweep the Celtics without even trying.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 20, 2009)

If the Heat don't get Odom or Boozer, will Wade remain with the team?

That's the bigger question.  The Heat can go from playoff contenders to the Sacramento Kings just like that.


----------



## Talvius (Jul 20, 2009)

lol kings. atleast its not the clippers.but you could have said heat could go from playoff team to 07/08 miami heat


----------



## X2thaU (Jul 20, 2009)

heat can also hope for bosh next yr =x


----------



## Jeff (Jul 20, 2009)

Bosh needs to impress me more.

He doesn't really impress me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm finding it amusing Cavs are signing both former Raptors Anthony Parker and Jamario Moon. I just don't see them winning it all this year and after that they can wave bye-bye to Lebron. I mean who want's to live in Cleavland anyways we have all seen the 'Cleavland Tourism Video' by now. 

Edit:

If Bosh does end up leaving Toronto next year, then I hope he fucks up his knee and his career is over so everyone so excited of him going to another team can cry about it.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 20, 2009)

A season after everyone loved David Ferry or whatever his name is for signing Mo and West...well I'm sure most are puzzled right now.  Varejao?  Moon?  Parker?  And this is supposed to upgrade them how?  Shaq daddy probably won't put up the numbers he did in Phoenix either.

I think Bosh will fizzle out once he leaves.  Maybe a 19 and 8 kind of guy.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 21, 2009)

Sin said:


> They'd sweep the Celtics without even trying.



lol do you know basketball?

Boozer, Odom, Wade combo does nothing for defensive issues as well as turnover issues, as well as the inside presence. Sure boozer and odom can defend, but they still have no real inside presence.

KG, Allen, Pierce, Perkins, Rondo, Dorsey, etc. are a much better team.


----------



## Big2hd (Jul 21, 2009)

Jeff said:


> If the Heat don't get Odom or Boozer, will Wade remain with the team?
> 
> That's the bigger question.  The Heat can go from playoff contenders to the Sacramento Kings just like that.



For the heat to be even relevant in the next couple years they have to pick up both Odom and Boozer, it also wouldn't hurt if JO is able able to play like he use to back in the day. Wade doesn't owe the heat a thing, and now with all these east teams stocking up on talent he'd be a fool staying on this squad. 



thegoodjae said:


> Summer league was fucking terrible. They gave Griffin most outstanding player when it was all about fucking Anthony Randolph, Tyreke Evans, or Andrey Blatche.



That some BS Andy(I call him Andy cause we coool like that  ) should have been the mvp. They need to get rid of "Crazy Nellie" if he doesn't don't give Randolph and Morrow big minutes next year.

With that said you can't really read much into summer league, I mean it made Adam Morrison look like larry bird out there.



Violent-nin said:


> I'm finding it amusing Cavs are signing both former Raptors Anthony Parker and Jamario Moon. I just don't see them winning it all this year and after that they can wave bye-bye to Lebron. I mean who want's to live in Cleavland anyways we have all seen the 'Cleavland Tourism Video' by now.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> If Bosh does end up leaving Toronto next year, then I hope he fucks up his knee and his career is over so everyone so excited of him going to another team can cry about it.



Looks like two solid pickups to me


----------



## Sin (Jul 21, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> lol do you know basketball?
> 
> Boozer, Odom, Wade combo does nothing for defensive issues as well as turnover issues, as well as the inside presence. Sure boozer and odom can defend, but they still have no real inside presence.
> 
> KG, Allen, Pierce, Perkins, Rondo, Dorsey, etc. are a much better team.


You are so bad sometimes.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 21, 2009)

Nash signs extension, I say he wants to prove himself as this upcoming season.


----------



## Tim (Jul 21, 2009)

He can prove himself all he wants, his team is going nowhere.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 21, 2009)

I actually meant sure Boozer and Odom can REBOUND because BOozer can't D and Odom isn't great at it.

They have defensive issues and they would get owned by Celtics or Magics.

Especially Magics. With the starting five now having Jameer back and Vince? With brandon bass?

Jameer
Vince
Lewis
BAss
HOward

this team would rape Heats if they managed to get boozer and odom.

oh and I lol that you think a team with the likes of allen, rondo, pierce, kg, perkins, dorsey, poe, house, etc. would lose to a dwade-odom-boozer combo. LOL.

I mean seriously. Did you ever hear the word depth?

It's something Heat wouldn't have even with the addition of two star players.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 21, 2009)

Boozer to Bulls! that's what I want.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 21, 2009)

Bulls would have to give up Tyrus Thomas though; that's what Utah wants.

Right now, I think I'd like Tyrus Thomas more than Carlos Boozer.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 21, 2009)

Tyrus is clutch unlike Boozer. Tyrus is young and developing.
I would have him over Boozer any day however the Bulls need some age and experience in the big man area so I think that is why they are getting Boozer.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 21, 2009)

They have Brad Miller still right?  I think Brad Miller is a pretty good option in the inside and adds cheap veteran leadership.

Considering that they drafted Taj Gibson too, they don't need Boozer if they want to develop Tyrus, Gibson, and Rose.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 21, 2009)

I mean, they acquired James Johnson and Gibson so I think they want to get Boozer for all star vet experience.

I think their best move however was Pargo.

He was really dangerous at NO and would is a great addition to the Bulls.

They have a great squad as it is and if they get Boozer for Tyrus, it just got better(for the short run).


----------



## Jeff (Jul 21, 2009)

How would you say losing Ben Jordan has affected them?


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 21, 2009)

Eh, no biggie. I mean look at their squad. They lost a scorer and a clutch player but they got enough clutch players and scorers as it is. They need D.

I'm really confused who will play SG though. I guess John Salmons is the answer.

If they get a 

Rose
Salmon
Deng
Boozer
Noah

with a bench consisted of
pargo
gibson
johnson
miller
hinrich

then they will be a really solid team. They could keep this squad for around three or four years with no need to trade while drafting any new SG.

It really depends on the growth of the youth however.

Keeping Tyrus wouldn't be so bad as well. He had some defensive presence, which is what Bulls are lacking.


----------



## Sin (Jul 21, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> I actually meant sure Boozer and Odom can REBOUND because BOozer can't D and Odom isn't great at it.
> 
> They have defensive issues and they would get owned by Celtics or Magics.
> 
> ...


How long are you going to keep embarrassing yourself until you realize what everyone in this thread realized from the get-go?

I
Am
Not
Serious


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 21, 2009)

lol
if you expect anyone to catch internet sarcasm then you are retarded.


----------



## Sin (Jul 21, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> lol
> if you expect anyone to catch internet sarcasm then you are retarded.


Yes, the fact that everyone understood except you who took me seriously and went on a hilarious unnecessary rant makes me retarded.

Edit: OH SORRY. *That's sarcasm up there. *


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 21, 2009)

Or maybe no one bothered to respond to a retarded statement such as yours?

Oh and it wasn't a rant. It was more of a discussion on basketball so yeah, you could have told me sooner but you can be an ass. w/e.

I simple  would have helped...

Back to the discussion of the Bulls.

They can either be playoff picture in the next three years, or championship picture. THey got a special group that is young and growing. THey are a younger less developed Blazers.


----------



## Sin (Jul 21, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Or maybe no one bothered to respond to a retarded statement such as yours?
> 
> Oh and it wasn't a rant. It was more of a discussion on basketball so yeah, you could have told me sooner but you can be an ass. w/e.
> 
> ...


I expected the "You are so bad sometimes" comment to get you going 'OH HEY MAYBE I MISSED SOMETHING"

Next time I'll use this:



And yes, Tyrus Thomas >>>> Boozer.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 21, 2009)

I thought you meant my reasoning. Meh.
Tyrus>Boozer but a team like BUlls need Boozer. Well more like a KG or Duncan, a real ringed veteran that is still good but Boozer is the best they can get.


----------



## Sin (Jul 21, 2009)

The bulls need Micheal Jordan.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 21, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Eh, no biggie. I mean look at their squad. They lost a scorer and a clutch player but they got enough clutch players and scorers as it is. They need D.
> 
> I'm really confused who will play SG though. I guess John Salmons is the answer.
> 
> ...



Their bench may be the most solid bench in the league.  Three of their bench players could start on certain teams even.  Tyrus owned the Celtics in the playoffs, his defensive progression was amazing.  If he's gone, well they lose a solid inside defender with the addition of +8.5 points or so per game and a superstar.  Noah can hold the ship for only so long; at least Miller is one of the best C coming off the bench.

I forgot they had Deng


----------



## Sin (Jul 21, 2009)

It's still to be seen whether Deng will come back at full power or not.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 21, 2009)

Tyrus is an LSU player after all.pek
Shaq, Bass, Tyrus, Randolph, etc. all making us proud.

Their bench is solid however their bench isn't proven. Johnson and gibson must prove through this year that they are the real deal.

Chicago doesn't have a back up sg which is their biggest problem.

I guess pargo can play along with rose or hinrich in the backcourt like paul and pargo did at the same time but it can't be for so long. If Salmons gets injured, they are fucked.

I think they should trade hinrich for a good back sg.

An underestimated bench is the Utah Jazz bench. Actually, that squad is filled with class, I actually wonder why they fail so badly even though they have a beast like Dwill.

Let's discuss.


----------



## Purchase (Jul 21, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Tyrus is an LSU player after all.pek
> Shaq, Bass, Tyrus, Randolph, etc. all making us proud.
> 
> Their bench is solid however their bench isn't proven. Johnson and gibson must prove through this year that they are the real deal.
> ...



O I can explain that one lol. At home we look like we can be a top 5 team and everyone gets involved and everyone plays defense. But when we're on the road it's a different story. Offensively on the road the only 2 people you can really depend on to show up is Deron and Okur usually. I don't know like 90% of our players act like they have stage fright on the road they don't show up. That's why you'll see even though they lose more on the Road Deron stat's always increase in away games. He has to perform much better on the Road just to give them a chance of winning. But thats not our main problem on the road. We're a somewhat alright defensive team I'd say at home we play defense we hustle get steals and the whole 9 yards,Lockdown and such. But on the Road you can see from the statistics the major difference is we give up 10+ more points a game. Thats why I welcomed getting a guy like Shane Battier who can defend at home and on the road. Cause I have no Idea how you could give up 10+ more points going from home to on the road.

But Eh there's always next year.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 21, 2009)

why does the cavs need shaq??????


----------



## Purchase (Jul 21, 2009)

Look at the Front courts they have to face of course they need Shaq.  They have to go agienst Orlando with Dwight, L.A with Gasol,Bynum and Odom, S.A with Duncan and Dice, Boston with Rasheed and Kg so they definitely need Shaq.


----------



## X2thaU (Jul 21, 2009)

well cavs need more than just 1 player on a team, with shaq they can get 2 every other game


----------



## Beastly (Jul 21, 2009)

lol, well i guess that does make sense. who in here is a cavs fan?


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 21, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm finding it amusing Cavs are signing both former Raptors Anthony Parker and Jamario Moon. I just don't see them winning it all this year and after that they can wave bye-bye to Lebron. I mean who want's to live in Cleavland anyways we have all seen the 'Cleavland Tourism Video' by now.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> If Bosh does end up leaving Toronto next year, then I hope he fucks up his knee and his career is over so everyone so excited of him going to another team can cry about it.



Anthony Parker>Wally Szcerbiak/Sasha Pavolvic

Jamario Moon>Ben Wallace. 

Seems like they improved to me.


----------



## Tim (Jul 21, 2009)

A minuscule improvement like that doesn't matter when the team that owned you in the ECFs probably got better, too. Not to mention the Celtics.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 21, 2009)

The finals this year were kinda dissapointing to me. Where was Dwight Howard???lol.


----------



## Purchase (Jul 21, 2009)

Dwight Howard was sitting in the post waiting for pepole to pass it to him lol

Next year Al Jefferson> Dwight Howard 

Book it


----------



## Tim (Jul 21, 2009)

Like always.

Dwight has absolutely no post skill. That, coupled with the Magic's bad passing, is a recipe for failure - as far as his offensive presence goes.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 21, 2009)

lol, i meant his games are inconsistent, one game he scores like 30 points. the next game, he only scores 10 points.


----------



## Purchase (Jul 21, 2009)

Dwight Howard on Defense= Al Jefferson on Offense 

Al Jefferson on Defense= Dwight Howard on Offense

Any Questions lol?


Now that Yao's out best center is between Big Al and Superman


----------



## stomponfrogs (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't think Dwight is as bad a scorer as a lot of you have been suggesting. His biggest issue, to me at least, is his free-throw percentage. If he could get up to 70% or so, his offense value would be on a different scale.

Besides that, he needs to keep improving on his passing game (he showed improvement during the playoffs, but he could do more). When he's in a low-post position, a second defender almost always comes in to stop the dunk or hook. He has Jameer, VC, and Rashard outside with Bass perfectly capable of sinking an open mid-range shot. There is no reason for Howard to challenge a double team.

I think there's still plenty of room for him to mature and grow as a player, and in a league where skilled bigs are an endangered species, it would be nice to see him take advantage with more than just brute strength.


----------



## Dash (Jul 21, 2009)

Purchase said:


> Dwight Howard on Defense= Al Jefferson on Offense
> 
> Al Jefferson on Defense= Dwight Howard on Offense
> 
> ...



Comparing Al Jeff's defense to Dwight's offense is being generous. If it weren't for his athleticism, he would be as offensively raw as Hasheem Thabeet.


----------



## Purchase (Jul 21, 2009)

Dash said:


> Comparing Al Jeff's defense to Dwight's offense is being generous. If it weren't for his athleticism, he would be as offensively raw as Hasheem Thabeet.



True it was a raw comparison but I think you see what im trying to say for 
Big Al to become a great big man he needs to refine his defensive game. And Superman needs to refine his offensive game.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 21, 2009)

lol but dwight is athletic and although he plays like a brute, he is still making them.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 21, 2009)

Matt Barnes is going to the Magic.

WOW.

Talk about a PERFECT player for them.
I mean seriously. How many amazing starting combinations can they make now?
They finally have depth now and man....Orlando seems like the real deal.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 21, 2009)

Hmm...Orlando is serious looking like serious business this year.


----------



## Talvius (Jul 21, 2009)

orlando bench starting to look like something now ! who needs hedo(besides toronto and portland)? not the magics!


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 21, 2009)

Matt Barnes was the player I wanted the Cavs to get, along with Brandon Bass, but alas.


----------



## Big2hd (Jul 21, 2009)

I read about a barnes a couple days ago, nice pickup by ORL. He ain't no Hedo as far setting things up for other players, but he has nice inside and outside game.

What makes this a great trade is that it gives the Magic the flexibility to Lewis at the PF or SF(by starting Barnes or Bass). They'll probably go with Lewis at SF since it would look like a jack-it-up athon with Barnes ,Carter and Lewis on court at the same time...


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 21, 2009)

Look at their bench.
WOW.
Barnes
Johnson
Anderson
Gortat
Pietrus
Redick


They got a great bench that can fill any position. They can improve on the PG position  but everywhere else is great. Anderson will improve year by year to become a solid PF.


----------



## Sin (Jul 21, 2009)

The Magic won't win the championship.

You can quote me on this next June.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 21, 2009)

Magic have a bench who could arguably beat the Kings.


----------



## Sin (Jul 21, 2009)

I could pick up 5 hobos from the street and they'd take the Kings to 7 games.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 21, 2009)

Questions, how many benches in the NBA can beat the starting five of the kings?


----------



## Sin (Jul 21, 2009)

Denver's for sure.


----------



## Purchase (Jul 21, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Questions, how many benches in the NBA can beat the starting five of the kings?



San Antonio just because Manu owns the kings lol.

But on a serious note I think you guys might be taking this Matt Barnes thing a little over bored. I'm just not sure they can beat Boston if their healthy.


----------



## Sin (Jul 21, 2009)

Hopefully Manu won't come off the bench anymore for SA.

Mason/Gooden can provide an energetic scorer off the bench now.

SA needs the power three to play together from the get-go.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 21, 2009)

Mavs, cause Terry owns the Kings.


----------



## Purchase (Jul 21, 2009)

Sin said:


> Hopefully Manu won't come off the bench anymore for SA.
> 
> Mason/Gooden can provide an energetic scorer off the bench now.
> 
> SA needs the power three to play together from the get-go.



Yea they need their best lineup starting lol since next year is the year of overpowered 5's-6's


----------



## Sin (Jul 21, 2009)

If Timmy is going to get one more championship, it's gotta be this year.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 21, 2009)

It will be this year. It is decided just saying.
Unless of course, injuries happen.

With one of the best benches they aquired, by stealing Dujuan  blair and getting Jefferson, they might be the best team.

Tony
Manu
Jefferson
Duncan
Bonner

Bench
Gooden
Finley
Hill
Mason Jr.
Bowen perhaps(if he comes back)
Mcdyess

Switch mason and manu if you want, it's still the same.


----------



## Purchase (Jul 21, 2009)

S.A > Everyone in the west not named the Lakers with Odom


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 21, 2009)

Actually, even with Odom, if Spurs are healthy, Spurs>Lakers


----------



## Purchase (Jul 21, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Actually, even with Odom, if Spurs are healthy, Spurs>Lakers




Eh im not completely sure about that. But I wouldn't argue with it either. 

Right now the top teams to me are

1.Lakers
2. Sa/Boston
3. No one cares 


lol


----------



## Sin (Jul 21, 2009)

If Manu and Timmy can stay healthy one more season, they'll have the championship.

Jefferson can take pressure off the Best 3 so Manu, Timmy, and Parker don't have to work so hard to score and will end up spending less energy.

So hopefully a healthy SA is possible.

On a similar note, if the Spurs do win the championship this year, I hope Timmy retires afterwards.

It'd be a great note to go out on.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 21, 2009)

Purchase said:


> Eh im not completely sure about that. But I wouldn't argue with it either.
> 
> Right now the top teams to me are
> 
> ...



Don't ignore Orlando. Cavs will be good in the regular season again


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh don't forget the Hawks or the Nuggets.


----------



## Sin (Jul 21, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Don't ignore Orlando. Cavs will be good in the regular season again


Orlando will fail again.

This is how soft Dwight is:


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 21, 2009)

I never trust a team relying on Vince Carter and Dwight will still have the same about of post moves as Kwame Brown or Thabeet, so the Magic wont anything.


----------



## Sin (Jul 21, 2009)

This is Dwight's game plan:

"FIRST, I'M GONNA DUNK."
"Then what?!"
"I'M GONNA DUNK AGAIN"
"And after that?!"
"I'M GONNA DUNK. BUT THIS TIME. REALLY HARD."
"They'll never see it coming!"


----------



## Tim (Jul 21, 2009)

He could at least hold the ball above his head. How hard is that?


----------



## Purchase (Jul 21, 2009)

Im convinced put Al Jeff on Denver and they> Orlando  

Do not respond to this post I was just thinking about contenders + Al Jeff


----------



## stomponfrogs (Jul 21, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> I never trust a team relying on Vince Carter and Dwight will still have the same about of post moves as Kwame Brown or Thabeet, so the Magic wont anything.



Magic won't anything, huh?  They made the finals BEFORE making trades to improve themselves. They're one of the younger teams that are considered elite, which gives them time and room for massive improvements.

I'm glad some of you see it. Magic has upgraded like few other teams in this offseason. They kept core players like Howard, Lewis, and Nelson while upgrading with VC and Bass (puts another scorer out there while allowing Lewis to move back to SF), kept Gortat on the bench, and added Barnes and Anderson (who apparently had a better season than Lee). It's rare that a team can add so much while losing so little.


----------



## Sin (Jul 21, 2009)

stomponfrogs said:


> Magic won't anything, huh?  They made the finals BEFORE making trades to improve themselves. They're one of the younger teams that are considered elite, which gives them time and room for massive improvements.
> 
> I'm glad some of you see it. Magic has upgraded like few other teams in this offseason. They kept core players like Howard, Lewis, and Nelson while upgrading with VC and Bass (puts another scorer out there while allowing Lewis to move back to SF), kept Gortat on the bench, and added Barnes and Anderson (who apparently had a better season than Lee). It's rare that a team can add so much while losing so little.


See you in June


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 21, 2009)

Brandon Jennings is fucking egotistical. I hate this guy.


----------



## Tim (Jul 21, 2009)

Brandon Jennings is fucking egotistical. I love him.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 21, 2009)

Sin said:


> This is Dwight's game plan:
> 
> "FIRST, I'M GONNA DUNK."
> "Then what?!"
> ...



Don't forget grinning at referees after being fouled by a PG a foot shorter than him.

Then missing the two free throws.


----------



## Big2hd (Jul 21, 2009)

Sin said:


> Orlando will fail again.
> 
> This is how soft Dwight is:





Sin said:


> This is Dwight's game plan:
> 
> "FIRST, I'M GONNA DUNK."
> "Then what?!"
> ...



Wow someone drank their haterade today, First Off Dwight is anything from soft on either side of the ball especially the defensive, I'm guessing thats why he won defensive player of year.

Secondly if you were watching the East Finals and beyond carefully you'd see Dwight is more than capable of just throwing it down when he's got the ball. In particular that baby hook wasn't bad. Problem was the lack of trust on teammates side.

Dwight is just one go to move from being the best Big Man in the league especially with the young talent on this squad. The only player that could handle him the future probably we'll have to retire(Yao Ming if you're asking).



Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> I never trust a team relying on Vince Carter and Dwight will still have the same about of post moves as Kwame Brown or Thabeet, so the Magic wont anything.



Thats the beauty of the magic that they have so many weapons they don't have to rely on single player performance offensively .


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't trust anyone in the playoffs who shares Tracy McGrady's bloodlines. Neither do I trust Ron Artest in the playoffs.

Or in the regular season. Or on a basketball court. Or on a basketball court with Kobe Bryant.

Or a practice gym with Kobe Bryant.


----------



## Big2hd (Jul 22, 2009)

Cool some exclusive behind the scene footage of the Odom negotiations 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGmpM_ddhGs[/YOUTUBE]

Looks suspect but it appears someone had has video of the Lebron dunk and there gonna show it tomorrow


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 22, 2009)

stomponfrogs said:


> Magic won't anything, huh?  They made the finals BEFORE making trades to improve themselves. They're one of the younger teams that are considered elite, which gives them time and room for massive improvements.
> 
> I'm glad some of you see it. Magic has upgraded like few other teams in this offseason. They kept core players like Howard, Lewis, and Nelson while upgrading with VC and Bass (puts another scorer out there while allowing Lewis to move back to SF), kept Gortat on the bench, and added *Barnes* and Anderson (who apparently had a better season than Lee). It's rare that a team can add so much while losing so little.



Barnes signed with the Magic? Their chance this year is really good. Maybe better than this point of the season last year.


----------



## Sin (Jul 22, 2009)

> Wow someone drank their haterade today, First Off Dwight is anything  from soft on either side of the ball especially the defensive, I'm  guessing thats why he won defensive player of year.
> 
> Secondly if you were watching the East Finals and beyond carefully you'd  see Dwight is more than capable of just throwing it down when he's got  the ball. In particular that baby hook wasn't bad. Problem was the lack  of trust on teammates side.
> 
> Dwight is just one go to move from being the best Big Man in the league  especially with the young talent on this squad. The only player that  could handle him the future probably we'll have to retire(Yao Ming if  you're asking).


Dwight was fucking awful the entire playoffs.

And see you next June


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 22, 2009)

magic will get EC final if they get 1 or 2 seed with boston being the other. idk from there. Spurs win it all though.


----------



## Big2hd (Jul 22, 2009)

Sin said:


> Dwight was fucking awful the entire playoffs.
> 
> And see you next June



I guess that "see you next june" is some inside joke that I just don't get 

Anyways I'm not on any bandwagon(for the record I'm Rockets fan lol, I know it's sad) and if player averages 20 pts 10 reb 2.5blks for the entire playoffs, they're hardly "fucking awful" 

See you next June lol what does that mean



thegoodjae said:


> magic will get EC final if they get 1 or 2 seed with boston being the other. idk from there. Spurs win it all though.


 
to many FA moves to be made to make fully confident choice but I'm gonna go boston. Nice Bigs, Nice Backcourt, and a solid bench.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 22, 2009)

Big2hd said:


> Wow someone drank their haterade today, First Off Dwight is anything from soft on either side of the ball especially the defensive, I'm guessing thats why he won defensive player of year.
> 
> Secondly if you were watching the East Finals and beyond carefully you'd see *Dwight is more than capable of just throwing it down when he's got the ball. In particular that baby hook wasn't bad. Problem was the lack of trust on teammates side.*
> 
> Dwight is just one go to move from being the best Big Man in the league especially with the young talent on this squad. *The only player that could handle him the future probably we'll have to retire(Yao Ming if you're asking)*.



Well why did they not trust him in the first place?  Because he can't shoot a ball four feet away from the basket when they have four different capable shooters on the perimeter that will hit the shot more than.  Alston could hit down shots better than Howard could in crucial situations.  Turkoglu was their number one guy, then it would go down to Lewis and whoever was playing 2.  Even Pietrus.

Baby hook wasn't bad because the only reason he got it off was by running away from the basket for three feet then leaping over the guy who let him get it off.  He missed it more than he made it in, and with him away from the basket it is an easy rebound even for Varejao.  Yeah.  Varejao.

If Hasheem Thabeet can develop a stronger inside presence by putting on a few pounds, he'll pulverize Howard, especially if Howard doesn't work his legs out and builds enough lower body strength to back a guy up.  Perkins gave him problems in the playoffs.  Developing centers just have to play smart and physical with him, and not back him down, and he's helpless.


----------



## Sin (Jul 22, 2009)

Big2hd said:


> I guess that "see you next june" is some inside joke that I just don't get
> 
> Anyways I'm not on any bandwagon(for the record I'm Rockets fan lol, I know it's sad) and if player averages 20 pts 10 reb 2.5blks for the entire playoffs, they're hardly "fucking awful"
> 
> ...


I really like(d) Dwight, but his offensive game sucks, he needs to live up to his potential and stop abusing his physical gifts.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 22, 2009)

No one talking about the Cavs.

Will they be a no-show even if Mike Brown figures out how to throw a screen, even if it takes watching film of other coaches?


----------



## Sin (Jul 22, 2009)

No one cares about the Cavs anymore.

They're just the bus stop BronBron is sitting on until the 2010 bus comes around.


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 22, 2009)

Jeff said:


> No one talking about the Cavs.
> 
> Will they be a no-show even if Mike Brown figures out how to throw a screen, even if it takes watching film of other coaches?



Shaq alone won't take this team to the championship, Cleavland lacks an experienced, athletic defender besides LBJ.  That is what the Cavs really need, not an aging slow center. Ariza and/or Artest was what the Cavs needed to win a championship.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 22, 2009)

So no repeat of a magical season for the Cavs then?  I mean they are essentially the same with a few additions of Parker and possibly Moon.

I find it interesting 

Have they essentially given up on success?


----------



## Big2hd (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow were do start with this 



> Well why did they not trust him in the first place? Because he can't shoot a ball four feet away from the basket when they have four different capable shooters on the perimeter that will hit the shot more than. Alston could hit down shots better than Howard could in crucial situations. Turkoglu was their number one guy, then it would go down to Lewis and whoever was playing 2. Even Pietrus.





Firstly Turkoglu was never their number one guy, he was the primary ball handler when Nelson went down. The pecking order on the offensive end started with Lewis and then after that varied depending on how the team  was playing them. 

Secondly you compare the shot selection between Alston and Howard but hey wtf let's try. Alston is streaky as hell(kept magic in some games when he was hot) and quite possibly singlehandedly lost some of those playoff games with his poor decision making and shot selection. Dwight has high % written all over(.600 to be exact) when he's got position he's either throwing it down or getting some FT's(which btw he started knocking down in the late stages of the playoffs.), I'd take that over Alston any day. 

And lasty if Dwight Howard is four feet away from the hoop you give damn ball(especially when shots ain't going down which happened alot) regardless how many shots he missed. He can either go to work himself or wait for double and dish out to perimeter player. The Magic or only going as far as Dwight can take them period.



> Baby hook wasn't bad because the only reason he got it off was by running away from the basket for three feet then leaping over the guy who let him get it off. He missed it more than he made it in, and with him away from the basket it is an easy rebound even for Varejao. Yeah. Varejao.



I'm sure whomever was guarding him tried defending it but couldn't. And like I said it's project in the works but in time it will money, there was no point abandoning it becoming one dimensional just cause he missed it sometimes. And Varejao is decent rebounder so I don't what you're trying to say there.



> If Hasheem Thabeet can develop a stronger inside presence by putting on a few pounds, he'll pulverize Howard, especially if Howard doesn't work his legs out and builds enough lower body strength to back a guy up. Perkins gave him problems in the playoffs. Developing centers just have to play smart and physical with him, and not back him down, and he's helpless.



 thats big if there pal, Blair pwned him there match up and I'm pretty sure Howard up to par in strength with Blair if not stronger. And let's just close are eyes pretend Thabeet gets those extra pounds, by this time Howard game would be mature and he will be able to counter Bigs that are physical with him.

PS not gonna acknowledge the questioning of Howard's lower body strength the guy can back down anyone in this league.


----------



## Sin (Jul 22, 2009)

Hasheem needs 10 games in the NBA and he'll pulverize Howard.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 22, 2009)

> Firstly Turkoglu was never their number one guy, he was the primary ball handler when Nelson went down. The pecking order on the offensive end started with Lewis and then after that varied depending on how the team  was playing them.



I was referring to crucial moments.  The team would get the ball to Howard enough during the first three and a half quarters.  But Turkoglu would always somehow get the ball in his hands at the end of games though.  I mean Lewis would be their biggest threat, and if any screens or pick & rolls were set it would likely go to him.  But hey, when a shot had to be nailed, it was always Turkoglu.  Especially in the playoffs.



> Secondly you compare the shot selection between Alston and Howard but hey wtf let's try. Alston is streaky as hell(kept magic in some games when he was hot) and quite possibly singlehandedly lost some of those playoff games with his poor decision making and shot selection. Dwight has high % written all over(.600 to be exact) when he's got position he's either throwing it down or getting some FT's(which btw he started knocking down in the late stages of the playoffs.), I'd take that over Alston any day.



Well why does he have a high percentage in the first place?  Because he dunks the ball and doesn't try for jump shots.  His misses come off running hooks, but the main staple of his repertoire comes with putbacks, dunks, and times he's left wide open to the basket by a defense that can't shift anyone over or is undermatched.  However, continuing the theme of what I said previously, you wouldn't want to put the ball in Howard's hands when it truly mattered.  Think about it, you want a center that has no mid-range anything to take a shot with :05 seconds left when he's just gonna pitch the ball out to someone after failing to break away from the defense?  And not to mention most teams will dedicate not one, or two, but occasionally three guys to triple team his ass in the post?  If that's the case, hey, I'd like Alston to get the ball.  The perimeter guys will come through there.

FTs.  Like how he nailed in a lower percentage than the Conference Finals?


> And lasty if Dwight Howard is four feet away from the hoop you give damn ball(especially when shots ain't going down which happened alot) regardless how many shots he missed. He can either go to work himself or wait for double and dish out to perimeter player. The Magic or only going as far as Dwight can take them period.



But if they really want to rely on him, he should put the damn ball in when he's being guarded one on one.  The only way I've seen him score is his running jump hook or getting fouled.  He has very limited footwork in the post.  Very limited.  And dishing it out has become a minor bane for him too.  Some critical turnovers came in games when he'd lose the ball trying to dish it out.  He needs to improve on that if they want to rely on him entirely.  His inside presence is necessary for them to continue to do well, I will admit that.  But offensively, he doesn't mean much to them at all.



> I'm sure whomever was guarding him tried defending it but couldn't. And like I said it's project in the works but in time it will money, there was no point abandoning it becoming one dimensional just cause he missed it sometimes. And Varejao is decent rebounder so I don't what you're trying to say there


.

They couldn't because WHY the hell would you try to guard a guy who runs away from you and jumps trying to launch the ball at the rim.  Sometimes it looks like he can't even hook it over the rim.  But I agree, it is a work in progress.  Much work.  He shouldn't abandon it, but he should learn post moves to not rely on it so often.  Because it is ugly.  Develop a jump shot or something rather than that.  If he can get that much space that close, may as well shoot the ball correctly too.  Varejao is a decent rebounder.  Decent.  I'm saying that anyone can get a rebound once Howard is out of the mix.  He just runs down the court after his tries.


> thats big if there pal, Blair pwned him there match up and I'm pretty sure Howard up to par in strength with Blair if not stronger. And let's just close are eyes pretend Thabeet gets those extra pounds, by this time Howard game would be mature and he will be able to counter Bigs that are physical with him.



Blair pwned him by what, throwing him down in a body slam in their match-up?  Blair is a capable and good player, and I wouldn't say that Thabeet getting "pwned" by him means anything.  From what I've seen, Blair is a more dominant offensive threat than Howard sometimes.  He can punish the guys in the inside with a dangerous physical game that's hard to keep up with.  But when Howard is faced with a physical center, for example, Kendrick Perkins, he starts getting punished by them.  If he wants to be a solid player, he will need to start using that upper body strength to force shots up, and learn some post moves to fake out defenders.  He didn't really do that well against Perkins.

I think we both agree he needs some improvement, but are debating stuff that doesn't really even apply to him in the first place


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 22, 2009)

The reason why Howard never got the ball in a big moment is because he sucks offensively. The Lakers would dump the ball into Shaq(prime) every so often because he was unstoppable and had a few moves in the paint that no one could defend. They were only afraid he couldnt hit a freethrow if hacked. Gregg Oden seems to have the same offensive arsenal at this point as Howard. 

No one is talking about the Cavs cause they didnt make all the necessary moves to even be mentioned as a real title contender. They should have got Barnes and replaced Andy V with a energy guy that can score, like Brandon Bass. Hell they should still make one more trade. At the end of the day its still Bronbron and some spare parts on the Cavs. If the Knicks or Heat get theirt ass out of their heads and build a decent team, then hes gone.


----------



## Purchase (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm hoping Rubio comes to the T'wolves to help Big Al get some spotlight and bring better post passing.


----------



## stomponfrogs (Jul 22, 2009)

Big2hd said:


> I guess that "see you next june" is some inside joke that I just don't get



I don't really get it, either. Since it was the only response he had to my post, I just chose to let it go. I don't see how anyone could argue that Magic didn't upgrade, though. *shrug*


----------



## Purchase (Jul 22, 2009)

stomponfrogs said:


> I don't really get it, either. Since it was the only response he had to my post, I just chose to let it go. I don't see how anyone could argue that Magic didn't upgrade, though. *shrug*




Well you could argue it just for the fact that you can't be sure what you'll get from Vc3 on a nightly basis.


> RT @Victory330: RT @CavAttitude: (Amar) heard Fox Sports Radio's "J.T. The Brick" say that TMZ will release the Jordan Crawford/LeBron dunk video tomorrow



Off Twitter if this is true then its about time


----------



## Dash (Jul 22, 2009)

Boston is still the top dog in the East but Orlando is certainly more talented. 

If the Heat actually get Odom and Boozer, I would put them ahead of Cleveland.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 22, 2009)

Watch out for the Wizards to surprise because they got steals in the draft.
GSW probably had the best summer league by far. Then Wizards or Pistons.
I mean seriously. How does Anthony Morrow score 47, Rudolph play the best in the league, and cartier get almost 20 points per game?


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh yeah, no one seemed to mention it but Jodie Meeks was a complete steal.


----------



## Big2hd (Jul 22, 2009)

> Blair pwned him by what, throwing him down in a body slam in their match-up?



No I didn't mean that(That was pretty awesome though), this is more what I was reffering to.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WASWhKKQfY[/YOUTUBE]



> Hasheem needs 10 games in the NBA and he'll pulverize Howard.



Sure Pal, see ya next June on that one 



> Gregg Oden seems to have the same offensive arsenal at this point as Howard.



Yeah cause Oden was tearing up everybody last year with offensive arsenal.

Starting to sound like some Dwight Howard fanboy  so I'm done with the Dwight Howard lack of offense moves sympathizing. I'll let him do the talking with improvement of his game next year. Guess were gonna have to agree to disagree cause even last year I'd take him having position down low over anybody but lewis or hedo taking a shot from outside.


----------



## Purchase (Jul 22, 2009)

But We all know next year Al Jefferson will lead his team and prove why he's a contender for best center in the leauge lol. 

But on a more serious note

I think pepole are really overrating this Orlando move


----------



## Big2hd (Jul 22, 2009)

Crawford Dunk on Lebron is up



wish there was better footage, can barely see it with this crappy video phone cam


----------



## Jeff (Jul 22, 2009)

> No I didn't mean that(That was pretty awesome though), this is more what I was reffering to.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WASWhKKQfY[/YOUTUBE]



Blair is a best in the post.  That was frickin scary though.  Imagine if UConn lost Thabeet they would be f***ed

All the drama over that shit quality video?

r u srs?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 22, 2009)

It wasn't even that bad... LeBron is such a fucking sore loser.


----------



## Purchase (Jul 22, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Blair is a best in the post.  That was frickin scary though.  Imagine if UConn lost Thabeet they would be f***ed
> *
> All the drama over that shit quality video?
> *
> r u srs?



The video's weren't released. Someone took this video on their phone thats why the quality is bad but the dunk looked nasty to me.



All this drama and the fact someone got it on their phone is hilarious


----------



## Roy (Jul 22, 2009)

I knew it would show up sooner or later


----------



## Tim (Jul 22, 2009)

I was expecting so much more lol

He got more hate for trying to cover it up than he would have if they had just shown all video of him getting dunked on from the start.


----------



## stomponfrogs (Jul 22, 2009)

Purchase said:


> Well you could argue it just for the fact that you can't be sure what you'll get from Vc3 on a nightly basis.



I hope you're not arguing that Hedo was any more consistent while in Orlando. Half the reason his team needed all those the buzzer beaters that he got was because of his inconsistent jumpshot throughout the game until that point.

Hedo thrived with Magic, because Nelson was out on injury (making use of his ball handling), and his team could spread the defense far enough for him to get open threes all night (like with Ariza, only Hedo didn't make them as consistently). I'm not confident enough to predict how his game will fit with the Raptors, but I wouldn't be surprised if we found out that he is being grossly overpaid.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 22, 2009)

Kyοn said:


> I was expecting so much more lol
> 
> He got more hate for trying to cover it up than he would have if they had just shown all video of him getting dunked on from the start.



Exactly, it wasn't that serious. I thought he got posterized pretty bad (still would have disagreed with the cover up), but it was almost nothing. Someone's got to pop that bubble LeBron is living in.


----------



## Purchase (Jul 22, 2009)

Better quality vid Of Lebron getting dunked on.

@stomponfrogs: I think Vc3 is better then Hedo lol and will be a great addition but I said people could argue that. Because as i've heard from many nets fan you don't know what you'll get from Vince cause he takes nights off.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 22, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Exactly, it wasn't that serious. I thought he got posterized pretty bad (still would have disagreed with the cover up), but it was almost nothing. Someone's got to pop that bubble LeBron is living in.



Agreed.

If he's supposed to be that kind of role model to younger kids, he would've accepted it and just put it up.  This serves as inspiration to others.  Sure it puts him down a peg as the "King" but even the best players will get served once in their careers.  But that just shows us that hey they are human.  And that if we work hard and make smart decisions we can obtain greatness too.


----------



## Purchase (Jul 22, 2009)

*

	Posted 22 July 2009 04:57 PM
BREAKING NEWS: Lamar Odom To Resign With Lakers 4 years/40 Million?
Published by Chris Manning on July 22, 2009 in 2009 Off-Season.

This is just one source, but us here at TLN know a deal is close. For what it’s worth, one website is reporting a 4 year/40 million dollar deal has been reached.

BSO: Sources close to the Lamar Odom have told BSO that Odom will resign with the Lakers.

Odom will sign a 4 year 40 million dollar contract to stay with the champs.


The change of heart came after Lamar reached out with to Dr. Jerry Buss. The two of them had a close door meeting in Las Vegas yesterday where they were able to reach an agreement.

Remember where you heard it first.

As more details come in we will be the first to update you.



From the author of the article:

“Source was in Las Vegas when Odom was meeting with Buss.
I knew yesterday. Waited for more concrete stuff today which I got.
It is a done deal”*


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jul 22, 2009)

Purchase said:


> The video's weren't released. Someone took this video on their phone thats why the quality is bad but the dunk looked nasty to me.
> 
> 
> 
> All this drama and the fact someone got it on their phone is hilarious



THATS IT 


The way it was being covered and the story about the tapes getting pulled right after, you would think that the kid went through the legs and put his nuts on LBJ face while he falls on his ass. Im a Cavs fan but LBJ that was a bitch move on your part. If you can dunk on someone you better be able to get dunked on


----------



## Jeff (Jul 22, 2009)

Well that's good for the Lakers.

If the source is correct, it's very good.  A 4-year, 40 mil deal is reasonable.  I think he should've accepted the 3-year, 27 mil one though.


----------



## Tim (Jul 22, 2009)

Repeat.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 22, 2009)

I want to see the Lakers eliminate the Rockets in the first round of the playoffs and Ariza's face when they eventually ask him if his choice of going to the Rockets was a good one.


----------



## Tim (Jul 22, 2009)

I still don't understand why he went there. No Yao, no Artest, 9/10 no McGrady.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 22, 2009)

Like I thought it was just a ho-hum dunk, not even a nasty one. Bron should have taken it in stride, but he guards his image well..too well sometimes. He needs to learn to shake the haters off and not worry about what they say. 99% of his haters couldnt touch him in a game of ball anyway, and hes freaking Lebron James. He should have said yall only wish you could be me.


----------



## Sin (Jul 22, 2009)

> Sure Pal, see ya next June on that one



You're doing it wrong


----------



## Jeff (Jul 22, 2009)

Sin said:


> You're doing it wrong



hahahah 

So, I guess everyone staying with the Celtics for this upcoming year huh?  Rondo situation must have toned down a bit.


----------



## Sin (Jul 22, 2009)

Spurs-Celtics final would be interesting.

Timmy can show KG that even at 34 (or is Timmy 35 now?) he can still mop the floor with him.

Good matchups all around IMO.

Parker-Rondo
Manu-Allen
Jefferson-Pierce
Timmy-KG


----------



## Jeff (Jul 22, 2009)

It would be a pretty even matched competition I would say.  Especially since both have electric benches.  Except Tony Allen


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 22, 2009)

LOL Tony Allen


----------



## Jimin (Jul 22, 2009)

That Lebron getting dunked on vid wasn't even bad. -_-


----------



## Jeff (Jul 22, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> LOL Tony Allen



Tony Allen isn't deserving of your lulz


----------



## Purchase (Jul 22, 2009)

Sin said:


> Spurs-Celtics final would be interesting.
> 
> Timmy can show KG that even at 34 (or is Timmy 35 now?) he can still mop the floor with him.
> 
> ...



Aren't they the same age? Except Kg just came from High School and Duncan came from College.

And I was saying that ever since the trade lol.  Though I think it'll end it a Laker repeat I'd Like to see Timmy Own Kg because for some reason people at my school have this tendency to argue with me that Kg is better then Timmy.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 22, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQC5g7yezgs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sin (Jul 22, 2009)

Purchase said:


> Aren't they the same age? Except Kg just came from High School and Duncan came from College.
> 
> And I was saying that ever since the trade lol.  Though I think it'll end it a Laker repeat I'd Like to see Timmy Own Kg because for some reason people at my school have this tendency to argue with me that Kg is better then Timmy.


I'm just tired of hearing "Timmy is past his prime, he can't do shit now" -_-

So owning KG should be a good "Fuck you, yes he can"


----------



## stomponfrogs (Jul 22, 2009)

Well, Duncan _is_ past his prime... but so is KG. 

As for the Tony Allen comments, I think it's an elaborate strategy by the Celtics to confuse their opposition into thinking that Ray Allen is in when he's actually not. To a lesser extent, the Grizzlies perform a similar tactic with Marc Gasol (lesser extent, because Marc isn't as useless as Tony).

"Wait.. did Pau gain 180 lbs? I thought they traded him away! OH SHI-"


----------



## Sin (Jul 22, 2009)

stomponfrogs said:


> Well, Duncan _is_ past his prime... but so is KG.
> 
> As for the Tony Allen comments, I think it's an elaborate strategy by the Celtics to confuse their opposition into thinking that Ray Allen is in when he's actually not. To a lesser extent, the Grizzlies perform a similar tactic with Marc Gasol (lesser extent, because Marc isn't as useless as Tony).
> 
> "Wait.. did Pau gain 180 lbs? I thought they traded him away! OH SHI-"


Well he's obviously past his prime, the dude is in his mid-30s.

BUT he's still a consistent 20-10 machine.


----------



## Big2hd (Jul 22, 2009)

alot PG's still out there in FA I'm wondering will they'll end up.

I hope Sessions goes to the Knicks or Lakers, and Jamal Tinsley or Marcus Williams ends up with the heat. I'm not sure if Andre Miller is gonna leave but Portland might be nice fit he does.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2009)

Portland would need someone like him.  He'll be a great second option to command the floor really well, at least for a few more years until he starts to severely decline.

Sessions is a restricted FA though right?  I'm actually thinking the Bucks might be riding his contract out until someone throws out an offer, then match it and retain him.  However if he commands over 7 mil a year, I think they'll let him go to who I assume with be the Knicks.

Then again don't forget Raymond Felton.  He could be the best restricted free agent on the market right now at the PG position.


----------



## Halo (Jul 23, 2009)

Fuck you Blazers shopping my Bayless around like that. Fuck you.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2009)

They're shopping Bayless around?

What the fuck


----------



## Halo (Jul 23, 2009)

They sure as fuck are. At first it seemed like they were reluctant to give him up, now he's on the market and they're after Andre Miller....seriously WTF?!


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2009)

I like Andre Miller.

But to give up Bayless...ehh.


----------



## Big2hd (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh yeah Bayless i completely forgot about him, just shows how deep Blazers bench is.

I would definitely keep him, but I don't if he's quite ready for the starting gig.



> Then again don't forget Raymond Felton. He could be the best restricted free agent on the market right now at the PG position.



I wonder will he will go to, seems like he'll be on the move since Augustin seems to be emerging as the starter there.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2009)

One or two years away.  I think he'll have a pretty fine career though.

Felton could go to the Knicks if they fail to get Sessions.


----------



## stomponfrogs (Jul 23, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Well that's good for the Lakers.
> 
> If the source is correct, it's very good.  A 4-year, 40 mil deal is reasonable.  I think he should've accepted the 3-year, 27 mil one though.



I don't know.. if anything (assuming this deal is actually on the table), I'd say Odom managed exactly what he set out to do. He wanted 10 mil for more than 3 years, and being stingy got it for him. In that respect, I think he did the right thing.

As for Bayless, I really like the idea of him in Portland, but Nate just isn't giving him the playtime that he deserves. :/ If he could make it to another young team where he could play more minutes, I might support it.


----------



## Daron (Jul 23, 2009)

> Lamar Odom and Lakers resume talks
> Ronald Martinez / Getty Images
> Lamar Odom had a couple of multi-year offers pulled off the table by the Lakers last week.
> Source says discussions between the parties are productive. The club had pulled offer to the free-agent veteran forward off the table.
> ...





:ho Almost there.


----------



## Talvius (Jul 23, 2009)

oh no sun yue might leave!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 23, 2009)

Sin said:


> Hopefully Manu won't come off the bench anymore for SA.
> 
> Mason/Gooden can provide an energetic scorer off the bench now.
> 
> SA needs the power three to play together from the get-go.



I agree, Manu needs to start. 


Also how tall is Big Al anyway?


----------



## Purchase (Jul 23, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> I agree, Manu needs to start.
> 
> 
> Also how tall is Big Al anyway?



He's listed at 6-10

Dwight is 6-11 I think.

In Conclusion next season Big Al>Dwight 

Lmao


No seriously though the next couple years are the era of Big Al remember I told you first.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 23, 2009)

lol are you serious?
I'm sure everyone here already knew Al>Dwight.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2009)

Lebron has admitted he has smoke weed before. Anyone surprised ?

Edit: This years Fantasy Basketball thread is now up. Sign up early to reserve your spot .

It may be a little early but I want to get a feel for how many people are joining this year.


----------



## Big2hd (Jul 23, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> lol are you serious?
> I'm sure everyone here already knew Al>Dwight.



Thats.... fuck it never mind


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 23, 2009)

What?
Everyone has been saying it ever since Al didn't get to be an All Star.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2009)

I sure hope that Odom comes back to the Lakers. He probably will but you never know.


----------



## Purchase (Jul 23, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> lol are you serious?
> I'm sure everyone here already knew Al>Dwight.



Liez I said it first 

But most people still believe Dwight>Al just because of the difference in team wins.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 23, 2009)

lol I hope this is sarcasm. In that case Bynum>Yao

Oh WAIT!

All the dumb laker fans on this board actually argued that this season loll.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2009)

Talvius said:


> oh no sun yue might leave!



Damn it

Sun Yue is the man


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2009)

Talvius said:


> oh no sun yue might leave!



There goes the repeat .


----------



## Purchase (Jul 23, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> lol I hope this is sarcasm. In that case Bynum>Yao
> 
> Oh WAIT!
> 
> All the dumb laker fans on this board actually argued that this season loll.



Lol I've never heard anyone say Bynum>Yao before well maybe next season since Yao won't be playing but thats another story lol.

But I do believe the difference in Al Jefferson's offense compared to Dwight's is bigger then the difference between their defenses.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 23, 2009)

Of course it is...but Dwight scores more points. :/
Al takes more touches. :/
Of course Al has to go against more D since Orlando is so spread out.


----------



## Purchase (Jul 23, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Of course it is...but Dwight scores more points. :/
> Al takes more touches. :/
> Of course Al has to go against more D since Orlando is so spread out.



Their past 2 years their stats have been.

*

2007-2008

AL Jefferson

21.0 PPG  11.1 RPG   1.5 BPG    

Dwight Howard

20.7 PPG  14.2 RPG    2.2 BPG      *

2008-2009

Al Jefferson

23.1 PPG    11.0 RPG    1.7 BPG

Dwight Howard

20.6 PPG    13.8 RPG     2.9 BPG

Now im wondering what was the point of posting those. 

But anyway I want to see the Timberwolves commit to bringing more talent around Big Al If Rubio comes it'll be crazy.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2009)

Timberwolves have a pretty decent young team.  Next year, when a few guys come off the payroll like Etan Thomas and Songalia they could pick up someone good.  Ginobili is a free agent next year


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh snap I didn't realize Al averaged that much. I remember he hit a slump...oh wait. -_-
I just realized it was his injury. 

Ginobli should go back to the Spurs anyhow. He won't care for money as much and he is the swag on the team.


----------



## Big2hd (Jul 23, 2009)

I don't see Ginobili in anything but a Spurs uniform in the future, but money will do strange things to person and that might be a bigger priority than winning a championship.


----------



## Purchase (Jul 23, 2009)

Lol at Manu going anywhere besides the Spurs international players don't care about money they care about wins lmao.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 23, 2009)

So says Hedo. OH WAIT!?


----------



## Big2hd (Jul 23, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> So says Hedo. OH WAIT!?



exactly, international players are all above that money shiz lol


----------



## Purchase (Jul 23, 2009)

Was just re watching  this to me it's the best posterize of all time lol.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 23, 2009)

Where was Jordan?


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jul 23, 2009)

Purchase said:


> Their past 2 years their stats have been.
> 
> *
> 
> ...




Yeah those stats are impressive, but you also need to take the team into account, dwight had to share the ball with lewis,hedo,jameer etc.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2009)

Purchase said:


> Lol at Manu going anywhere besides the Spurs international players don't care about money they care about wins lmao.



On behalf of the Blazers organization, Portland residents, and avid Portland fans throughout the nation, I would like to say:

Since when?


----------



## Purchase (Jul 23, 2009)

Jeff said:


> On behalf of the Blazers organization, Portland residents, and avid Portland fans throughout the nation, I would like to say:
> 
> Since when?



Lol who knows I definitely just made that up as a reason for Manu to stay


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2009)

Manu really doesn't have a reason to stay.  If Timmy isn't Timmy this next season, and he can get more money from a team that specifically prepped for a big 2010 off-season, I think he'll bolt.


----------



## Purchase (Jul 24, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> Yeah those stats are impressive, but you also need to take the team into account, dwight had to share the ball with lewis,hedo,jameer etc.



That Logics a two way street though because you have to take in account that Big Al has more defensive pressure on him nightly because of his team massive fail(Besides Kevin Love) So he has to work for all his points but his post game is on point.


----------



## Talvius (Jul 24, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> Where was Jordan?



retired....


----------



## Purchase (Jul 24, 2009)

Maubery's Live webcam mad funny chat


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2009)

Purchase said:


> Maubery's Live webcam mad funny chat



That's .


----------



## X2thaU (Jul 24, 2009)

Purchase said:


> players don't care about money


best be trollan..u srs??


----------



## Purchase (Jul 24, 2009)

X2thaU said:


> best be trollan..u srs??



I said international players. And I was joking btw

And I think Stephon is Drunk


----------



## Talvius (Jul 24, 2009)

stephon cmon man....


----------



## Jeff (Jul 24, 2009)

Stephon should stick his name to another shoe, retire, and regularly attend Knicks games to smite down all haters.


----------



## Purchase (Jul 24, 2009)

Maubery is officially alright for now.


----------



## December (Jul 24, 2009)

Blazers sign Andre Miller.



Watch out!


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 24, 2009)

The Knicks were supposedly after him. Would have been a nice addition for them, but they missed out I like him for the Blazers though. He's a much more level headed PG than Steve Blake.


----------



## Purchase (Jul 24, 2009)

Portland fans seem to think this is a bad trade for some reason.
From where I see it Roy+Miller on Paper is one badass back court


----------



## Jeff (Jul 24, 2009)

He's better than Steve Blake.  Blake coming off the bench isn't too bad either.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 24, 2009)

Dwyane Wade


----------



## Jeff (Jul 24, 2009)

At least spell his name correct if you gonna just post it here as bait


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 24, 2009)

Jeff said:


> At least spell his name correct if you gonna just post it here as bait



That is how you spell his name


----------



## Jeff (Jul 24, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> That is how you spell his name



Damn Google coming up with results for Dwayne Wade 

I will rep you to make up for that.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 24, 2009)

Anyways I hope Carlos Boozer gets traded to the Heat.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 24, 2009)

He'll be a great asset to the front court that's for sure.

Long term...idk.  But if that's what it takes to keep Wade in town, it may be necessary unless they want to take their chances in the FA market next year.


----------



## Purchase (Jul 25, 2009)

Jeff said:


> He'll be a great asset to the front court that's for sure.
> 
> Long term...idk.  But if that's what it takes to keep Wade in town, it may be necessary unless they want to take their chances in the FA market next year.



Carlos Boozer is a 1 year rental for whatever team he goes to.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 25, 2009)

But he'll have to go somewhere the next season.

And the Heat should think about what Wade said, especially if they get Boozer and they somehow make it to the playoffs again.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 25, 2009)

Unless the Heat completely revamp their roster their not going far next year.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 25, 2009)

Cavs have no chance this year either, IMO.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 25, 2009)

Cavs will make playoffs but lose in the second round or sooner.


----------



## Purchase (Jul 25, 2009)

A.I is there safest best right now because I just don't see the Boozer trade going down lol.
You know what your gonna get from A.I and thats scoring


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 25, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Cavs will make playoffs but lose in the second round or sooner.



Exactly. They're not a winner yet.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 25, 2009)

But that acquisition of Moon couldn't hurt.


----------



## Talvius (Jul 25, 2009)

i hope you guys are right. i wouldnt want to see lebron with a ring


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 25, 2009)

Purchase said:


> You know what your gonna get from A.I and thats scoring



he couldn't find the bucket for shit in Detroit. His fg% was terrible.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 25, 2009)

Purchase believes AI doesn't hurt teams and is still a top level player.

I just remembered Celts have Sheed. Man they have a strong roster.


----------



## December (Jul 25, 2009)

Sources: Odom leaning toward signing with Heat



> Adrian Wojnarowski, Yahoo! Sports:
> 
> Lamar Odom is leaning strongly toward accepting the Miami Heat?s contract offer and leaving the Los Angeles Lakers, multiple sources with knowledge of the talks said.
> 
> ...






SssssSSHHHHHhhhhhhiiiiiiiiITTTtTttttt.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 25, 2009)

Odom doesnt owe anything to anyone. I hope this is the best decision for him.



Dracule Mihawk said:


> Cavs have no chance this year either, IMO.



More of a chance than Houston at this point. 



Talvius said:


> i hope you guys are right. i wouldnt want to see lebron with a ring



Ill make sure to tell Lebron to apologize for hurting your feelings  by taking your girl.


----------



## Sin (Jul 25, 2009)

No one in the East will be a match for the Heat anyways.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 25, 2009)

A little birdie told my that maybe the Celtics would have something to say about that


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 25, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> More of a chance than Houston at this point.



Once T-Mac is healthy then... I can dream, can't I?

According to Foxsports the 7 worst teams are-

1. New Jersey Nets
2. Milwaukee Bucks
3. Sacramento Kings
4. Indiana Pacers
5. Minnesota Timberwolves
6. New York Knicks
7. Memphis Grizzlies

In that order.

I think the Pacers are better than the rest and that the Clippers belong in that list.


----------



## Roy (Jul 25, 2009)

^The Clippers have the talent to make a run for a playoff spot.


----------



## domond123 (Jul 26, 2009)

Roy said:


> ^The Clippers have the talent to make a run for a playoff spot.



Please say that's a joke because while they do have the talent they don't do much with it and make bad decisions all the time. Why is the coach still there for god sakes. The Clippers are worst then all those teams on this and if their off that list because of Blake I think that's stupid. He's a good player but do i think he will make the team better, not by much and they play in the west which i say is a little more deeper.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 26, 2009)

Roy said:


> ^The Clippers have the talent to make a run for a playoff spot.



I'm thinking Oklahoma > Clippers


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2009)

domond123 said:


> Please say that's a joke because while they do have the talent they don't do much with it and make bad decisions all the time. Why is the coach still there for god sakes. The Clippers are worst then all those teams on this and if their off that list because of Blake I think that's stupid. He's a good player but do i think he will make the team better, not by much and they play in the west which i say is a little more deeper.



Did I say they were gonna make a run for it? No, I just said they have the talent to actually go for it. Unlike the teams in those list's.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2009)

So that footage of Lebron being dunked on is going to be returned. I want to see it .


----------



## ayoz (Jul 26, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Once T-Mac is healthy then... I can dream, can't I?
> 
> According to Foxsports the 7 worst teams are-
> 
> ...


Milwaukee Bucks? Really? With Redd, Bogut & Sessions? I think they can challenge 7th or 8th seed if Redd is healthy.


----------



## Sin (Jul 26, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> A little birdie told my that maybe the Celtics would have something to say about that


Of course, they'll all say "Good luck in the Finals"


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2009)

ayoz said:


> Milwaukee Bucks? Really? With Redd, Bogut & Sessions? I think they can challenge 7th or 8th seed if Redd is healthy.



Bogut has been so inconsistent I don't think anyone really takes him seriously anymore.  His inside presence is lacking when he's not there.  The only reason they were within playoff reach is because Villanueva was there, and Jefferson added another scorer when Redd went down.  Redd returning will help, but we don't know yet if Sessions is coming back, and if not they will be horribly lacking at the 1.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 26, 2009)

Plus, he hi-fives invisible people.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 26, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Once T-Mac is healthy then... I can dream, can't I?
> 
> According to Foxsports the 7 worst teams are-
> 
> ...



Nah stay in reality. Seriously why you would  think T-Mac can stay healthy is beyond me. Youll probably get a good pick next year in the draft.


----------



## Talvius (Jul 26, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Ill make sure to tell Lebron to apologize for hurting your feelings  by taking your girl.



im sorry i really dont get your point. why would lebron take my girl?



anyways back on track. so if i were odom i would stay with the lakers. i mean yeah he ognna boost miami but come on everyone knows they wont win a championship soon. unless next season they sign or trade for someone relevant but still i find the heat pretty thin.

btw what happenned to JO?


----------



## Dash (Jul 26, 2009)

> On the basis of offseason changes made and not made, here's a projection of the NBA's seven most impotent teams.
> 
> 1. New Jersey Nets
> 
> ...



WTF no houston? I want mah top 5 pick!


----------



## El Torero (Jul 26, 2009)

Kids asking Kobe Bryant who´s his favourite NBA player

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VC-3TGczK0k[/YOUTUBE]

Pau is


----------



## December (Jul 26, 2009)

Platinum said:


> So that footage of Lebron being dunked on is going to be returned. I want to see it .



It's actually been leaked a few days ago. I don't know if it has been posted here BUUUUUUUT 



It wasn't as bad as everyone made it out to be.


----------



## Talvius (Jul 26, 2009)

Deviruchi said:


> It's actually been leaked a few days ago. I don't know if it has been posted here BUUUUUUUT
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't as bad as everyone made it out to be.



it wasnt as bad as nike made it out to be


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2009)

Its been posted already. The dunk wasn't even that bad. Stupid Lebron.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 26, 2009)

Talvius said:


> im sorry i really dont get your point. why would lebron take my girl?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You seem to hate Lebron for some reason and cant give credit where its due, so I figured Lebron did you wrong in some way like hes done most of his haters.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2009)

Roy said:


> Its been posted already. The dunk wasn't even that bad. Stupid Lebron.



Lebron made it a far bigger deal than it would have been if he didn't have it confiscated.


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2009)

Lol at neg..ill neg you back once I hear you say something bad about Kobe...ill be watching


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 26, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Lebron made it a far bigger deal than it would have been if he didn't have it confiscated.



So its been confirmed that Lebron was the one that confiscated the tape?



Roy said:


> Lol at neg..ill neg you back once I hear you say something bad about Kobe...ill be watching



I respect Kobe, so you wont be getting that from me. I dont needlessly hate guy like most of you do with Lebron.


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2009)

You think Lebron said "no let the kid post it on youtube"? 

damn you, slowing down my journey on getting to Transcendent ..no matter, Ina and KY repped me before your neg so It didn't hurt much..I just didn't notice it cause of the fucking huge Lebron pics you gave me


----------



## stomponfrogs (Jul 26, 2009)

No one (EDIT: except ESPN) made it out to be bad. Lebron didn't say anything about it, and Crawford made it seem as if both he and Lebron didn't make a big deal of it at the time. Meanwhile, Nike said that they don't allow recordings during the pickup games. I didn't really look into it, so does anyone else know if Nike has contradicted that statement?


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 26, 2009)

Roy said:


> You think Lebron said "no let the kid post it on youtube"?
> 
> damn you, slowing down my journey on getting to Transcendent ..no matter, Ina and KY repped me before your neg so It didn't hurt much..I just didn't notice it cause of the fucking huge Lebron pics you gave me



As far as everyone knows Nike came out and said no one is allowed to tape anything at the camp. Lebron hasnt even said anything about it. Id wager he just said do whatever you want, to the Nike execs as obvisouly the dunk wasnt a big deal to him during the game. He wasnt even playing seriously. But no one has proof that he went to the execs and said take the tape. Nike has maintained they took it because of their policy.

Lol you actually care about rep.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 26, 2009)

I wanna see this tape


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> As far as everyone knows Nike came out and said no one is allowed to tape anything at the camp. Lebron hasnt even said anything about it. Id wager he just said do whatever you want, to the Nike execs as obvisouly the dunk wasnt a big deal to him during the game. He wasnt even playing seriously. But no one has proof that he went to the execs and said take the tape. Nike has maintained they took it because of their policy.
> 
> Lol you actually care about rep.



I just wanna get to Transcendent


----------



## stomponfrogs (Jul 26, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> As far as everyone knows Nike came out and said no one is allowed to tape anything at the camp. Lebron hasnt even said anything about it. Id wager he just said do whatever you want, to the Nike execs as obvisouly the dunk wasnt a big deal to him during the game. He wasnt even playing seriously. But no one has proof that he went to the execs and said take the tape. Nike has maintained they took it because of their policy.
> 
> Lol you actually care about rep.



Pshhh, you basically copied my post. Poser 

I'm not a huge fan of Lebron as a person, especially after the way he handled the Orlando post-series, but the "dunked on" debacle seems like a lot of people making a stretch to continue the hate.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 26, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> I wanna see this tape



There's a few links a couple of pages back I think.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 26, 2009)

How much do we need for Transcendent? (:


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 26, 2009)

stomponfrogs said:


> Pshhh, you basically copied my post. Poser
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of Lebron as a person, especially after the way he handled the Orlando post-series, but the "dunked on" debacle seems like a lot of people making a stretch to continue the hate.



Oh jeez another person that lost respect for Lebron after a handshake. 
What did he do thats so wrong. Did he sexually assault someone? Did he have  DUI and killed someone? The fact that people gave more time and energy to hate Lebron because of a handshake when there was far less outrage at Daunte Stalworth was rediculous. Its like no ones else has ever been so pissed at giving their all and not succeding, that they let their frustration show.

Anyway let me elaborate for people. If Lebron was so concerned about his image then he would have made a public apology about the handshake thing. He would most certainly have come out a profusely denied anything to do with  'dunkgate' also. But he hasnt said a damn thing cause he isnt as concerned about his image as everyone keeps thinking. Heck he just came out with a book that talks about the fact that he tried weed in high school which alot people are getting on him about....saying he's a bad rolemodel. The fact is Lebron doesnt sweat the small things like we and the media does. The people calling him a bitch and bad sport really were just waiting for the smalled chink in his armor to attack him and I find that funny.


----------



## stomponfrogs (Jul 26, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Oh jeez another person that lost respect for Lebron after a handshake.
> What did he do thats so wrong. Did he sexually assault someone? Did he have  DUI and killed someone? The fact that people gave more time and energy to hate Lebron because of a handshake when there was far less outrage at Daunte Stalworth was rediculous. Its like no ones else has ever been so pissed at giving their all and not succeding, that they let their frustration show.



Wow.. looks like a struck a nerve... I didn't mean to insinuate that showing bad sportsmanship is on the same level as sexual assault, but I hope you don't expect me to ignore it as a basketball fan. He lost his series where he tried his best (I like to think most great players do), and he has every right to be unhappy about that. However, the fact remains that he is a professional athlete and the face (or at least team captain) of his franchise, which comes with its obligations. 

As much as it may suck for him, he is obligated to speak to the fans and the media, and he is obligated to show respect for the team that put all its effort into beating his team. Not doing so is simply bad sportsmanship, and although it may not affect the opinions of some of his fans, I think it's understandable that others will lose respect for him after something like that.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 26, 2009)

Just tell me who is the one that made those rules please, thats all I ask. This isnt little league  I kept hearing hes obligated, but no one can give written proof that says he has to do all those things. Anyway that not was directed at you per say, just asking why there  was such a backlash for a minor action and yet there is no press for real news. 

 I guess were so used to seeing the worst of our stars that the minor stuff makes more news no adays or its because its Lebron. Im still just wondering why there's so much love for the Manny Ramirez Ron Artests, and tons of other people that have cheated, taken illegal drugs, etc and a dunk and handshake gets so overblown. Mind you im not saying that anything he did was right, just that if this is what we are getting on this guy about then hes succeded far more in the public eye than we can dream.

And im no poser.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 26, 2009)

The Mavs sign Gooden, and I'm half-exited.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 27, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> How much do we need for Transcendent? (:



175000

Lebron is easy to hate. He's amazing but so hatable.


----------



## Dash (Jul 27, 2009)

*Rockets get more international, sign Euroleague star.*



> While Andersen doesn't have the biggest profile in Australian sport, he has been a proven winner in Europe for a decade. Incredibly, he has taken a pay cut to leave Spanish force Barcelona and sign a three-year $9million deal in the NBA.
> "I just felt this year if I didn't go over to the NBA it might be a now-or-never thing,'' Andersen said. "It's the right time for me to go, I feel pretty good, physically I think I can compete. I'm looking forward to it.''
> 
> The Rockets rushed Andersen into their squad after All-Star centre Yao Ming went down with a career-threatening foot injury.
> ...



Welcome to Houston!


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 27, 2009)

Ooh. Another Aussie baller.

>>

Get well soon, Mills!


----------



## Talvius (Jul 27, 2009)

i do give credit to lebron. the dude is an athletic freak. But i just hate the guy. To be honest tho i have gained some respect after all those contraversies. 

Like honestly i hated lebron cause in my eyes he was trying to much to be a good guy. But now he seems human. I wouldnt have made any handshakes either. i wouldnt have confiscated the tape tho. 

But im still not a fan. atleast he plays to win.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 27, 2009)

I think Lebron was thought of as being perfect, and when something just so happens to tarnish that people start to hate him or gain respect for him.

People who start to hate him don't understand that they themselves are not perfect, and probably are insecure about failing themselves.

People who gain respect for him, or the whole thing doesn't affect them, are the true fans of Lebron James.


----------



## Jaga (Jul 27, 2009)

D.Wade just tweeted that he wants Odom back: 



> I'm in LA to bring odom bac to miami with me lol lol lol. LA fans dnt get mad at me..



Based on NBA salary alone it's probably better to go back to Miami... but for a championship (which also brings money in the form of sponsorships) Odom best stay in LA. I really hope Odom stays in LA.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 27, 2009)

I had a hard time understanding what Wade tweeted.


----------



## stomponfrogs (Jul 27, 2009)

Jaga said:


> D.Wade just tweeted that he wants Odom back:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on NBA salary alone it's probably better to go back to Miami... but for a championship (which also brings money in the form of sponsorships) Odom best stay in LA. I really hope Odom stays in LA.



He'd more than likely have a starting role in Miami as well. If he wants minutes, contract money, and a chance to improve a barely-playoff team, Miami is the way to go. For the sake of balancing out the league, I hope he goes to Miami. 

The Lakers have too much talent for me to enjoy their games. Since the Lakers seem to refuse to try harder than they absolutely have to, I'd rather them be forced to put in some effort. On Miami's end, they have too little talent around Wade. On a personal level, I'm still a little bitter about the Mavs/Heat finals. However, as a basketball fan, I really want to see what a healthy Wade (who has grown amazingly) can do with some decent help.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 27, 2009)

I want to see Wade get Odom and Boozer. Itll either work out brilliantly or impode and Wade will high tail it out of Miami.


----------



## stomponfrogs (Jul 27, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> I want to see Wade get Odom and Boozer. Itll either work out brilliantly or impode and Wade will high tail it out of Miami.



Odom and Boozer definitely SHOULD make Heat better, but neither one is a guarantee on inputting the necessary effort. I just hope Wade can motivate them, because I see Spoelstra as way too young and inexperienced to draw any respect from them.

Either way, I think Heat has too weak a bench to be a title contender. We'll just see if Wade was being serious or just trying to motivate the higher-ups of the franchise to push for improvement.


----------



## Talvius (Jul 27, 2009)

what happenned to JO guys?


and what happenned to king lloyd


----------



## Purchase (Jul 27, 2009)

Let me tell you something Deron Williams better have an amazing season next year or we have no chance of winning the Division agienst Denver and Portland Andre Miller+ Brandon Roy.


----------



## Dash (Jul 27, 2009)

> The Hornets and Bobcats are in advanced discussions on a trade that would send center Tyson Chandler to Charlotte in exchange for Emeka Okafor, according to NBA front-office sources.
> 
> The trade could have more components in its finished form.
> 
> ...





What is Charlotte on? I know this isn't the full deal but Okafor is much, much better than Chandler.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 27, 2009)

Agreed. They should keep Okafor. Tyson is injury prone and is very limited offensively.


----------



## Dash (Jul 27, 2009)

This deal is so terrible...I was beginning to think the Bobcats FO wasn't that bad. 

I just hope there is a lot more to it because there isn't much besides West/Paul New Orleans has to offer.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 27, 2009)

Maybe draft picks? A third team enters the deal? I gotta agree, there isn't much else that would make this deal good for the Bobcats.


----------



## stomponfrogs (Jul 27, 2009)

Please, MJ, don't force me to cheer for the Hornets....


----------



## Dash (Jul 27, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Maybe draft picks? A third team enters the deal? I gotta agree, there isn't much else that would make this deal good for the Bobcats.




For the sake of Bobcats fans I hope there is. 

Assuming its just a two team deal, here is something I thought could even up the deal. 

Emeka Okafor + Nazr Mohammed for Tyson Chandler + James Posey + Darren Collison/Julian Wright (would prefer both but doubtful they can pry both) + rights to Marcus Thorton.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Jul 27, 2009)

Hell no. No way we'd give up both Julian Wright AND Thornton. Thornton's got too much potential as a scorer for me to want him traded anyway.

Here's a trade I can agree with:

Hornets send:

Chandler
Butler
Peterson

Bobcats send

Okafor
Mohammed
Bell


----------



## Jaga (Jul 27, 2009)

stomponfrogs said:


> Please, MJ, don't force me to cheer for the Hornets....



MJ is a terrible in the front office...dude picked Kwame Brown as #1 pick for the Wiz... where is that guy now? LOL! MJ should've just kept playing b-ball. he'd still be better then half the league


----------



## Big2hd (Jul 27, 2009)

Depending on Chandler's health and players involved(it's obvious this not gonna be a straight up swap), I don't necessarily hate this trade.

New Orleans get Okafor, who can be a much needed scoring option down low and this may be there answer, plus he ain't to shabby on the defensive end.

Charlotte get Chandler, who is when healthy a great defensive true center, combine that with one the greatest defensive coaching minds in basketball and Bobcats could become pretty scary. If it doesn't work out no prob cause he's only on the books for the next two years.

Overall trade makes a Charlotte slighty relevant getting a proven Big Man and Charlotte are rolling the dice with Chandler.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 27, 2009)

But why wouldn't the Bobcats just keep Okafor?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 27, 2009)

That's what I'm wondering. He's still young, pretty good defensively, still a bit unrefined offensively (but certainly better than say Chandler), and they have him locked down for 4 more years. Teams would kill to have a big man of Okafor's talent, I don't get why they're shopping him around.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 27, 2009)

Excellent trade for the Hornets. Now if only they could get rid of Peja


----------



## Jeff (Jul 27, 2009)

Bobcats have the talent at this point to make a run for the 7 or 8 spot in the East too.  If they hold onto Felton and Augustin, they may have the best one-two punch at PG in the league.  Not to mention their depth at the 2 as well.

Trading away Okafor for ANYONE will leave them rather weak in the inside.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 28, 2009)

I found this hilarious article on ESPN.



> To Artest. Here's a classic case of someone hoodwinking the American public with a 10-year pattern of bizarre behavior that eventually immunized them to all future crazy Ron Artest stories and anecdotes, such as the fact that he's wearing No. 37 to honor Michael Jackson because it's the same number of weeks that "Thriller" led the charts (um, what?), or his recent revelation that he had been pining to play for the Lakers for two solid years. Artest told reporters that he wandered into the Lakers' locker room to express that desire to a showering Kobe Bryant -- right after L.A.'s bitter Game 6 thrashing in Boston in the 2008 Finals, no less -- adding, "Yeah, I walked in the shower. I'm not a homosexual or nothing like that, but Kobe had no clothes on."
> 
> 
> These anecdotes just bounce off people now. Artest is a benevolent crazy. Or so we think. Being around this nuttiness every day is a little different from merely hearing about the nuttiness in secondhand anecdotes. I know for a fact he routinely broke plays on offense and is still a handful behind the scenes, and the Rockets buried every 2008-09 story that would have made this patently clear. For instance, Artest routinely walked around in his underwear in public places: the Rockets' team bus, hotels, you name it. People around the team barely flinched after a while. Before Game 7 of the Lakers series -- only the biggest game of the entire season -- they finally flinched.
> ...


----------



## Jeff (Jul 28, 2009)

I have a feeling the Andre Miller acquisition is going to backfire on the Blazers.

Somehow.


----------



## Talvius (Jul 28, 2009)

ron artest is god lol


----------



## Dash (Jul 28, 2009)

OMG SHAQ IS AMAZING!!

[YOUTUBE]tUgyzag6fUM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 28, 2009)

He fits right in

BTW the Hornet-Bobcats trade is complete... Chandler for Okafor straight up.


----------



## stomponfrogs (Jul 28, 2009)

Gerald! Get out of Charlotte as quickly as possible!!!! You'd think that with the Bobcats being so close to securing a playoff spot, they wouldn't want to monumentally mess up their chemistry by replacing one of the few good centers in the league for a player so injury prone that Thunder wouldn't take him for practically nothing.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 28, 2009)

well this could very well make the Hornets a contender once again.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 28, 2009)

It should. Well at least they'd have a more consistent source of points in the paint with all the "watchers" they have from beyond the arc. I'm sure West will gladly welcome Okafor and he'll get more of a chance to show off his perimeter skills. Excellent trade for the Hornets, not so good for the Bobcats.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 28, 2009)

Michael Jordan is the GOAT, but the worse gm in the league. What a idiot.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 29, 2009)

Tyson Healthy>Okafor. MJ likes to take risks.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 29, 2009)

Ummm... no not really.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 29, 2009)

Where was the Raw show with Shaq?

Shaq is fucking awesome


----------



## Jeff (Jul 29, 2009)

Chandler has averaged a double double once in his eight seasons; regardless of is he's healthy of not

Okafor has averaged a double double in all of his five.


----------



## ayoz (Jul 29, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Chandler has averaged a double double once in his eight seasons; regardless of is he's healthy of not
> 
> Okafor has averaged a double double in all of his five.


If you want to talk about stats, Okafor stats has been dipping every season. Larry Brown is trying to make a Bobcats into a defensive minded team. Tyson Chandler is one of the best offensive rebounder in the league if not the best when healthy; since Bobcats aren't that great offensively, the offensive rebounds should them get more shots.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 29, 2009)

After that being said, hopefully Chandler is healthy.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 29, 2009)

lol people say stats don't matter when it comes to Kobe but then they talk about stats with players they don't know. It really is amusing.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 29, 2009)

If you are referring to me, I don't think I even participated in that huge Kobe orgy mid-way during the Finals besides saying that "hey, maybe Kobe isn't as good as we make him out to be in the fourth quarter"


----------



## Big2hd (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm little surprised it was straight up trade between Okafor-Chandler, pretty much tells me this was more of financial trade for the Bobcats. 

Something the Hornets should be thinking about since they have the pay Peja(13 mil ) and Posey there ridiculous contracts, and now they just inherited 58 mil with Okafor's contract. And it's not like this guy puts them over the top, there still behind the Lakers(depending on how Odom thing goes),Nuggets,Mavs,and Spurs. Hornets real need is that the SG and SF.

I still think Bobcats got the best out of this trade, when healthy Chandler is one of the most athletic Big Men out there. I think Brown will get the most out of him. Most contributions won't be on no stat sheet, but this trade Makes them one of the more formidable front courts in the east with Diaw, Chandler and Wallace. Bobcats gotta do something about the Felton-Augustine situation though, I think they should trade one or the other(felton preferably). .


----------



## Jeff (Jul 29, 2009)

I would have to say, the Bobcats are incredibly smart trading away Jason Richardson.


----------



## Michael Jordan (Jul 29, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Michael Jordan is the GOAT, but the worse gm in the league. What a idiot.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 29, 2009)

"Shaqtus isn't even a word."


----------



## Jeff (Jul 29, 2009)

Michael Jordan said:


>



Don't worry MJ.

Peoples just don't let the Kwame Brown draft pick go


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jul 29, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> "Shaqtus isn't even a word."



Shaqzilla


----------



## Purchase (Jul 29, 2009)

Yi's been getting bigger lmaoooooooooo.

He put up 30/4 in some chinese game


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 29, 2009)

I still think he has potential.


----------



## Purchase (Jul 29, 2009)

Half Potential/ Half Steroids the world may never know lol. But yea he does if he improves certain parts of his game.

Lol yesterday on facebook I had an argument with my friend cause he said, That Zach Randolph and Amare Stodamire are better then Tim Duncan and Dirk and he said Devin Harris> Deron Williams so generally I said he's on crack and or Drunk. And the Nets are gonna go to the finals apparently freakin nets fans.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm getting a Yi jersey soon if he tears it up next year.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 29, 2009)

At this point if Im Bron Im going to the Nets from just the thought of playing with yi.


----------



## stomponfrogs (Jul 29, 2009)

The Chandler-Okafor trade gives me the feeling that I'll be spending this whole season feeling sorry for Gerald.. being on a team that feels some kind of continual desire to not make it to the post-season. I really hope he gets traded to a team that can properly showcase his talents.


----------



## Purchase (Jul 29, 2009)

stomponfrogs said:


> The Chandler-Okafor trade gives me the feeling that I'll be spending this whole season feeling sorry for Gerald.. being on a team that feels some kind of continual desire to not make it to the post-season. I really hope he gets traded to a team that can properly showcase his talents.



And it was starting to look like the Bobcats were on the rise. Shame Shame Shame.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 29, 2009)

Purchase said:


> Yi's been getting bigger lmaoooooooooo.
> 
> He put up 30/4 in some chinese game



I bet that pic is photoshopped. I mean come on...


----------



## Talvius (Jul 29, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> At this point if Im Bron Im going to the Nets from just the thought of playing with yi.



but wasnt there a rumor that lbj was gonna go to NJ (appenrently soon to be brooklyn) because of his friend Jigga?


----------



## Purchase (Jul 29, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> I bet that pic is photoshopped. I mean come on...



Na I watched the game highlights he looked like that lol. I'm betting it's steroids


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 29, 2009)

Really... Well he better get more than 4 rebounds if he's roiding. COME ON YI!!!


----------



## Purchase (Jul 29, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Really... Well he better get more than 4 rebounds if he's roiding. COME ON YI!!!



Yea that's retarted for a 7 foot guy to be only grabbing 4 rebs


----------



## Dash (Jul 29, 2009)

Purchase said:


> Yea that's retarted for a 7 foot guy to be only grabbing 4 rebs



I don't know who but I recall someone from ESPN saying getting rebounds overseas is pretty difficult. 4 rebounds in the Euroleague is like 10 in the NBA, probably the same rule applies in the Chinese league.


----------



## Purchase (Jul 29, 2009)

Dash said:


> I don't know who but I recall someone from ESPN saying getting rebounds overseas is pretty difficult. 4 rebounds in the Euroleague is like 10 in the NBA, probably the same rule applies in the Chinese league.



Eh it would make sense in China especially with all these 7 foot giants.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 29, 2009)

Dash said:


> I don't know who but I recall someone from ESPN saying getting rebounds overseas is pretty difficult. 4 rebounds in the Euroleague is like 10 in the NBA, probably the same rule applies in the Chinese league.



Interesting, I never heard that. Do they play less minutes though?


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 29, 2009)

Purchase said:


> Yea that's retarted for a 7 foot guy to be only grabbing 4 rebs



What if your team was all 7ft giants?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 29, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> What if your team was all 7ft giants?



They would all be suffering from knee or foot injuries by the fourth season.


----------



## Purchase (Jul 29, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> What if your team was all 7ft giants?



Lmao injuries for 90% of the season.


----------



## Talvius (Jul 29, 2009)

so brown is planning to give chandler some minutes at the 4 spot. how is this gonna be?


----------



## Purchase (Jul 29, 2009)

Melo and Deron Will have much better seasons next year that is what im predicting.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 29, 2009)

Talvius said:


> so brown is planning to give chandler some minutes at the 4 spot. how is this gonna be?



Well if he's going to start Mohammed, then I guess he would. But how many times has Mohammed failed at being a starter? My guess is that Chandler is going to be a 5 most of the time with Diaw playing the 4.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 29, 2009)

Talvius said:


> so brown is planning to give chandler some minutes at the 4 spot. how is this gonna be?



Well assuming they now have five players 6' 10" or taller, Chandler at the 4 wouldn't be too bad considering.  They'll control the boards assuming Diop, Ajinca, or Mohammed can step up at center.  Chandler healthy is pretty agile and a much better rebounder than Diaw.  I'd assume they will start Chandler at the 5 though, then possibly shift him over if they want to protect a lead.  He's not a great shotblocker, but he'll cause match-up problems for most teams.


----------



## Purchase (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm just thinking about it Tyson Chandler should be in OKC right now.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 29, 2009)

Purchase said:


> I'm just thinking about it Tyson Chandler should be in OKC right now.



It would be a huge upgrade over Collison.  But hopefully BJ Mullens can develop quickly.


----------



## Purchase (Jul 29, 2009)

Jeff said:


> It would be a huge upgrade over Collison.  But hopefully BJ Mullens can develop quickly.



O well,

*"Sometimes the best trades are the ones that never happen".*


----------



## Jeff (Jul 29, 2009)

Purchase said:


> O well,
> 
> *"Sometimes the best trades are the ones that never happen".*



Should tell that the Clippers.


----------



## Big2hd (Jul 29, 2009)

I think the Thunder are good at the C position, although it would've been nice for them to get chandler. Krstic was emerging to be a star when he was on Nets and he could be back in form next season.

Thomas & Collison aren't bad backups either.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 30, 2009)

Ohh Halo, if I were Portland I would fear you right now


----------



## Buzz Killington (Jul 30, 2009)

Rumor is, Chris Cohan may sell the Warriors. If this happens, it could be the best thing to ever happen to this team (provided they stay in the Bay Area, of course). He was about the cheapest owner imaginable, and ran the team into the ground by refusing to spend money keeping players, just as the team was coming around, and some of the worst drafts in NBA history *cough*ToddFuller*cough*


----------



## Jeff (Jul 30, 2009)

That may be what GS needs at this point.

Although their pick of Stephen Curry isn't looking too great at this point either


----------



## Purchase (Jul 30, 2009)

Am I the only who fears the idea of Andre Miller+ Brandon Roy next year


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 30, 2009)

Will there be enough ball for both of them?


----------



## Purchase (Jul 30, 2009)

Yea there will but I think Brandon Roy is gonna have to take the roll of a more pure SG. Instead of the playmaker for their offense.


----------



## KnighT-oF-WolF (Jul 30, 2009)

the wait is finally over

welcome back LO


----------



## Purchase (Jul 30, 2009)

KnighT-oF-WolF said:


> the wait is finally over
> 
> welcome back LO



Good stuff now the Lakers are being called the title favorites by everyone. This all matters on how Kobe performs as always he's what makes this team what it is.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 30, 2009)

This certainly will make the Lakers the faves again then. The Spurs are probably number 2 right now.


----------



## Purchase (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm not sure of the Spurs over the Celtics just yet


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 30, 2009)

Spurs > Celtics.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2009)

I feel much better knowing that Odom is returning to the Lakers. How much is his new deal worth?


----------



## Talvius (Jul 30, 2009)

i guess dwade is gonna leave next summer then. unless..


----------



## Dash (Jul 30, 2009)

I see Wade staying if Beasley and Chalmers play well this season especially if the cap drops to $50 million next offseason.


----------



## KnighT-oF-WolF (Jul 30, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I feel much better knowing that Odom is returning to the Lakers. How much is his new deal worth?




"It's believed that the structure of the new deal calls for Odom to earn $25 million over the first three seasons, with the Lakers owing him $2 million in the fourth year if they elect not to pick up their team option."

source:


----------



## Dash (Jul 30, 2009)

> Injuries have forced Daryl Morey and the Rockets to change course with how they have constructed their roster.
> 
> "It's more we're in patient mode," Morey said. *"We're trying to add players through trades primarily who help us win now and in the future*. It does put a higher bar on the moves. They are a little more rare. We're not trying to move any contracts. *Now that we have a pretty good sense Yao will be back next year, definitely the plan is to put a team around Yao for next year, and be as competitive as we can this year."*





Interesting...from the sounds of it, he is looking to trade for youth but also not in rebuilding mode.

I like his competitive attitude but I would prefer to tank and snatch John Wall. *drools* Still building around Yao though? Do we still want to build around a guy that can't play a full season?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 30, 2009)

LeBron getting dunked on tape has been revealed!

Am I late? xD


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> LeBron getting dunked on tape has been revealed!
> 
> Am I late? xD



Only by a week or two .


----------



## Big2hd (Jul 30, 2009)

Good for Odom finally coming to his senses realizing  he'll probably have his better years as a laker with the role he currently has off the bench, I must admit I was hoping for Heat reunion with D Wade.

Right now i got the Lakers behind Celtics and Spurs and possibly the Magic(depending how the Artest works out). Lakers gonna regret thinking Artest was a upgrade for Ariza.



> Quote:Injuries have forced Daryl Morey and the Rockets to change course with how they have constructed their roster.
> 
> "It's more we're in patient mode," Morey said. "We're trying to add players through trades primarily who help us win now and in the future. It does put a higher bar on the moves. They are a little more rare. We're not trying to move any contracts. Now that we have a pretty good sense Yao will be back next year, definitely the plan is to put a team around Yao for next year, and be as competitive as we can this year."
> 
> ...



It's sad to say but Ming and McGrady era is over.

Luckily the Rockets got some options, McGrady contract expires next season and Ming's expires in 2011. They can after some the big names in 2010 and the year after.


----------



## Dash (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm not sure if it even is over. Morey seems more relaxed going into the season than I thought he would have. He must feel the team can put together a decent record and that McGrady does indeed have something left in the tank. 

Either that or he foresees a breakout season from Brooks and Ariza. 

I hope this season doesn't end up like 05-06 where we were just one loss away from drafting Brandon Roy.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 30, 2009)

I have faith in the Rockets, Wizards and Magic, the three teams I shall foolishly be supporting


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 30, 2009)

Its over the Lakers already won. The only hope teams have is if Artest kills Kobe in one of the practices.


----------



## Dash (Jul 30, 2009)

Ron Ron will kill the Lakers chemistry, just watch.


----------



## Daron (Jul 30, 2009)

LO back to the Lakers baby. That made my day. <3


----------



## Jaga (Jul 31, 2009)

KnighT-oF-WolF said:


> the wait is finally over
> 
> welcome back LO



LAMAR ODOM BACK IN LA!?! HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!!!! 

Lakers are winning the championship once again!!!! 



Dash said:


> Ron Ron will kill the Lakers chemistry, just watch



On a team with Kobe Bryant and Phil Jackson? Hellz no! They'll keep him in line... plus his ass knows he aint gonna be winning anywhere else. It's right here and right now. Get some beer and some chow cuz LA winning with a huge PAU!!!!!!


----------



## stomponfrogs (Jul 31, 2009)

Jaga said:


> On a team with Kobe Bryant and Phil Jackson? Hellz no! They'll keep him in line... plus his ass knows he aint gonna be winning anywhere else. It's right here and right now. Get some beer and some chow cuz LA winning with a huge PAU!!!!!!



Kobe and Phil can't keep Artest in check.. better personalities have tried. Due to their apparent friendship, Odom might be able to do it, though. I don't think it matters much either way. Artest isn't as good a defender as he used to be, he's slower, he's not getting any younger, and he is bat-shit crazy. I don't think he's going to run into the stands and beat up a bunch of fans in Detroit or anything like that, but keeping him in line to any extent is going to take an unbelievable amount of work.

In my opinion, both he and Ariza are strongly overrated, but I'd take Ariza at this point.

This year, I'm rooting for a bunch of teams: Wizards, Magic, Mavericks, and maybe the Hornets (you have no idea how big a fan of Emeka I am). Depending on the match-ups, I'll be cheering for the Celtics and Spurs as well.

Does anyone know what's been happening with the Rubio situation lately? I haven't seen any news on that for a week or so.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 31, 2009)

I know there's still polls asking if people think Rubio will play in the NBA this season; most people don't think so.

I don't think so either.  Lucky for the Wolves they picked up Flynn.  It was a questionable move at the time, but I guess now that Rubio is pulling a Brett Farve it was smart.


----------



## Purchase (Jul 31, 2009)

Rubio has to pay money out his own pocket to play if your gonna have to pay for it then at least play somewhere you like is probably his mentality.


----------



## stomponfrogs (Jul 31, 2009)

He seemed pretty open to play for anyone (other than the Griz) for free before the draft. There goes credibility of his word.. and before he even played a game.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## Dash (Jul 31, 2009)

Jaga said:


> On a team with Kobe Bryant and Phil Jackson? Hellz no! They'll keep him in line... plus his ass knows he aint gonna be winning anywhere else. It's right here and right now. Get some beer and some chow cuz LA winning with a huge PAU!!!!!!



I remember when I said the exact same thing when we got him.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 31, 2009)

Get ready for the Hawks


----------



## Purchase (Jul 31, 2009)

Super Mike said:


> Get ready for the Hawks



Why? They got Jamal Crawford.


----------



## Talvius (Jul 31, 2009)

Purchase said:


> Why? They got Jamal Crawford.



exactly what i was gonna say.


----------



## Purchase (Jul 31, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzgjmMcAPwI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

This is the worst moment i've seen in basketball


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 31, 2009)

LMAO... oops


----------



## Purchase (Jul 31, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> LMAO... oops



The Commentator made the vid 10 times better lol


----------



## Jeff (Jul 31, 2009)

That's the worst handling of a ball I've ever seen.

It shouldn't even be considering a dunk


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh that made my day, the commentary was top notch.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 31, 2009)

What a noob.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 31, 2009)

I remember someone posting up the T-Mac one before


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 1, 2009)

Saw Tyrus Thomas today at the mall where I work. I was making pretzels and I told him after making his gf or whoever the girl was, " Yo Tyrus! Have fun in Chicago!"
He smiled and said,"Aight" and gave me a backwards peace sign.
pek


----------



## Jeff (Aug 1, 2009)

Whoa that's pretty cool 

I have yet to see a NBA player IRL.  I saw Peyton Manning in Hawaii before...


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 1, 2009)

I saw Glenn Dorsey before he was an NBA player on LSU campus as well as several LSU football players. It's good to be near an All round athletic school.
LSU owns in baseball, usually has a couple good bball players, and is great in football so seeing them in the mall or on campus is pretty easy.
Tyrus went to my old high school and came to visit before.
He's huge lol.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 1, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> What a noob.



No other way to describe that video


----------



## Talvius (Aug 1, 2009)

havent seen any nba players yet since i live in montreal and i doubt they ll come here. but i have seen a hockey player.


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 1, 2009)

I think he was with a WNBA or an LSU womens bball player since she looked 6'2


----------



## Dash (Aug 1, 2009)

Thats cool, I've only seen Hakeem. I see him pretty often and he even came inside my house a few times. Dude is HUGE but so damn nice and gentle. 

I heard Yao can be a real bitch whenever the Rockets lose.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 1, 2009)

Yao must take things personally when they lose.

He seemed depressed on the bench this past postseason.  Kind of like how Kobe looked when he rolled into Bynum's knee.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 1, 2009)

I met Joe Johnson at Izod center at the Nets vs Hawks game so in return I own Super Mike.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 1, 2009)

I met Chris Rock.





> EL SEGUNDO, Calif. -- The Los Angeles Lakers have waived guard Sun Yue, the Chinese national team star who won an NBA championship ring during one quiet season with the club.
> 
> The move was announced Friday.
> 
> ...



Regret, they shall


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 1, 2009)

The Nets should pick him up. Yue and Yi FTW!!!


----------



## Purchase (Aug 1, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qF4J_qoBtQ0[/YOUTUBE]


I swear I never get tired of seeing this Vid even though my Jazz got raped,


----------



## Jeff (Aug 1, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> The Nets should pick him up. Yue and Yi FTW!!!



Yue has a ring.  He's legit


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 2, 2009)

T-Mac. GO ROckets. Don't make Yao cry-



> "You define a guy's character when something goes bad for that player and you can really tell if he really wants it or not," McGrady said. "This could have been a make or break year for me.
> 
> "I could have easily laid it down and called it a career, but no I'm not finished. I've got some unfinished business. I will not go out like this."



Rockets schedule leaked but then removed cauz Rockets might get fined-



> Houston kicks off the season in Portland on October 27th against the team they (and some of their castoffs and walking wounded) just knocked off in the playoffs. They stay on the road to face the Warriors, then come home for the Blazers again followed by in Utah and at home against the Lakers.
> 
> 23 of the Rockets first 38 games are on the road -- that will start to balance out in late January when the Rockets have a 6-game homestand. Houston also plays on back-to-back nights on 22 occasions, including a stretch just before Christmas where they will play 6 games in 9 nights.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff (Aug 2, 2009)

Maybe T-Mac is using Shaq as inspiration.


----------



## El Torero (Aug 2, 2009)

Ricky Rubio has finally signed with Barcelona 

The thing is he wanted to go to NBA and play with Minnesota, and Timberwolves directives came to Barcelona last week but the could only pay 3 millions and Joventut wanted 5 millions


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 2, 2009)

Hell be back in a few years. Really the timberwolves were idiots for taking him without knowing his situation fully and understanding what they could and could not do about it.


----------



## Talvius (Aug 2, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Hell be back in a few years. Really the timberwolves were idiots for taking him without knowing his situation fully and understanding what they could and could not do about it.



qft

cause now we wont get to see(i know i wont) him play and ive heard that this kid is an absolute beast. I wanted to see this for myself but i guess not this year..


----------



## Dash (Aug 2, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Hell be back in a few years. Really the timberwolves were idiots for taking him without knowing his situation fully and understanding what they could and could not do about it.



They were aware and that is why they took Flynn right after. Kahn knows what he's doing, all that has happened is Ricky's NBA debut delayed by two years. 

I don't think the Wolves regret the pick at all.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 2, 2009)

Old news, but goddamn I'm so happy Odom returned. 

Now it's up to us if we want another ring. Lakers just have too much talent.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 2, 2009)

Dash said:


> Thats cool, I've only seen Hakeem. I see him pretty often and he even came inside my house a few times. Dude is HUGE but so damn nice and gentle.
> 
> I heard Yao can be a real bitch whenever the Rockets lose.



I've seen Yao with his family in his restaurant in HOuston. Huge guy. They went into like a seperate room with gigantic chairs.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 3, 2009)

Apparently Joe Johnson had the worst All-Star performance this year. 21 Mins 0 Anything at 5 turnovers wow.


----------



## Happy Cow (Aug 3, 2009)

Warriors fan here. The Marco Belinelli-Devean George trade was absolute garbage. I don't usually hate anyone, but the Warriors Front Office is pretty close.


----------



## xingzup19 (Aug 3, 2009)

Warriors gets THE Devean George.


----------



## stomponfrogs (Aug 3, 2009)

I REALLY want this season to start. I'm curious how all of these changes are going to improve or worsen these "elite" teams. My predictions:

WEST: 
Lakers: Obtain the best record in the West. Meanwhile, Artest (and probably Bynum) will get more credit than he deserves from the networks. Bynum gets a doctor's note before mid-season. Kobe and Pau remain the phenomenal constants that make the Lakers the team to beat.

Spurs: Number 2 in the West record-wise due to adjusting team chemistry. People will put them on near-equal ground with the Lakers. Ginobilli gets himself injured while Duncan doesn't, but Duncan plays less minutes instead to be safe.

Mavs: Upgraded more than most people realize, but not enough to be contenders. I think they'll have a record similar to the Nuggets. They probably won't trade off Dampier (opting for a sign-and-trade during the offseason), and Howard will probably find a new bone to break or get suspended for being socially retarded. Marion will fit, Nowitzki will continue being one of (if not) the best offensive PFs in the league, and Kidd will be a great distributor and most likely the best rebounder on the team. TRADE JOSH HOWARD FOR RIP HAMILTON!!!

Nuggets: Teams that eliminate the Mavs from the playoffs statistically play awfully for the next few years. I predict disappointment. They are what the Hornets were last year, and they're going to be severely overrated. They certainly won't be a bad team, but people will expect more than they will get. Their only hope is that Melo plays well enough to be mentioned in the same sentence as Kobe and Lebron.

EAST:
Celtics: I'm a HUGE fan of Sheed, so I hope he does well. Realistically, I'm not too confident that he will. We all talk about what he can do when he is "motivated", but no one has seen him that way in years. No one knows what he is capable of nowadays, so it could go any direction. Pierce will continue to be hugely underrated by haters and even more overrated by fans. Rondo is going to be one of the better point guards in the league, but he will be overrated (hurts me to say it). Garnett and Ray will continue to be what we know they are.

Cavaliers: Shaq is an upgrade. He has power, he craves another ring, and his inside game is still impressive among centers in the league. Parker will give them a little more size (which they gravely need), and Moon will need to grow a bit. They still have a chance at the best record in the league, but Lebron would have to have a standout season, again. Varejao will be a bust (we all knew it).

Magic: Howard will improve (still won't be amazing offensively and will be atrocious with free throws), Bass will get minutes before Van Gundy realizes that he's a role player for a reason, Lewis will play his natural position, Nelson will make a transition from overrated to recognized as upper-mediocre, and Vince will be an improvement from Turkoglu. Anderson statistically was more valuable than Lee, and Gortat will continue to not get enough minutes (except in games where Howard gets into foul trouble). I think Magic will improve, but so will other strong teams in the East.

Wizards: If Arenas, Jamison, and Butler can play for 15 minutes in a row together without one of them breaking something or coming up with a new surgery to have (doubtful), they could return to top form. Foye and Miller will make them better, Blatche will continue his unbelievably inconsistent play (seriously, I have trouble believing that anyone can naturally be that inconsistent), Nick Young won't get enough minutes, and the team as a whole will do well. Flip might be the greatest improvement here, though.

Side notes: 
-Allen Iverson will show that he is still one of the premier guards in the league.
-Starbury gets more media coverage than Kevin Durant (and maybe more all-star votes).
-Neither Kobe nor Lebron end up MVP this season.

....I don't have many friends who watch the NBA, so I get kinda wound up sometimes.



Purchase said:


> Apparently Joe Johnson had the worst All-Star performance this year. 21 Mins 0 Anything at 5 turnovers wow.



A little late to the party, aren't you?


----------



## xingzup19 (Aug 3, 2009)

Here's to hoping Arenas gets to play more this season.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 3, 2009)

Lol was just looking back at highlights from Game 4 of the Nba finals man 
Dwight Howard chocked big time.


@stomponfrogs: I knew about when the game happen I just didn't know it was the worst all star performance of the year.


----------



## Happy Cow (Aug 3, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> Warriors gets THE Devean George.



Thanks, I needed a laugh. Especially for a Monday morning.


----------



## Dash (Aug 3, 2009)

stomponfrogs said:


> I REALLY want this season to start. I'm curious how all of these changes are going to improve or worsen these "elite" teams. My predictions:
> 
> WEST:
> Lakers: Obtain the best record in the West. Meanwhile, Artest (and probably Bynum) will get more credit than he deserves from the networks. Bynum gets a doctor's note before mid-season. Kobe and Pau remain the phenomenal constants that make the Lakers the team to beat.
> ...



Not bad predictions, here is how I see it playing out. 

WEST:

1. Los Angeles Lakers
2. San Antonio Spurs
3. Dallas Mavericks
4. Portland Trailblazers
5. Denver Nuggets
6. New Orleans Hornets
7. Utah Jazz
8. Los Angeles Clippers

LA vs LA matchup in the first round. 

EAST:

1. Boston Celtics
2. Orlando Magic
3. Cleveland Cavaliers
4. Toronto Raptors (don't let me down again this season)
5. Atlanta Hawks
6. Miami Heat
7. Detroit Pistons 
8. Chicago Bulls

Philly doesn't make the playoffs and a rematch of the best first round series ever.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 3, 2009)

Dash said:


> Not bad predictions, here is how I see it playing out.
> 
> WEST:
> 
> ...



Chill I think last season should stop everyone from trusting in Toronto.


West

1. Lakers
2. Spurs
3. Blazers
4. Mavs
5. Nuggets
6. Jazz
7. Hornets
8. Clippers

East

1. Celtics
2. Magic
3. Cavs
4. Miami(If they get A.i)
5. Atlanta
6. Wizards
7. Detroit
8. Bulls


----------



## Talvius (Aug 3, 2009)

u guys have that much faith in detroit? im gonna trust you guys and hope my pistons can get to the playoffs


----------



## Dash (Aug 3, 2009)

Purchase said:


> Chill I think last season should stop everyone from trusting in Toronto.
> 
> 
> West
> ...



Wow Raptors miss the playoffs? I know they let us down plenty of times before but this year they look really good. 

A pure point guard, a dazzling rookie in DeRozan, clutch point forward with Finals experience, and two young bigs who will only get better. They even added Jarret Jack, who could be starting for a couple teams and Marco will flourish in Triano's system. 

On paper they look great but we will have to see. 

I forgot all about the Wizards but their success depends all on Gilbert's health and how much the Bulls improved. 



> u guys have that much faith in detroit? im gonna trust you guys and hope my pistons can get to the playoffs



Wait you're a Pistons fan too? :amazed

I like what they've done this offseason. They got the closer AI was supposed to be in Gordan and Charlie V has  proven to be a 15-18 ppg in Milwaukee. Brought in some youth and Stuckey hopefully has improved.


----------



## Dash (Aug 3, 2009)

> congrats to ryan hollins. wish him the best w twolves #fb





 Looks like Dallas won't match.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Aug 3, 2009)

Mavs as the 3 seed? I guess anything is possible after the Lakers cuz everyone else is so close it's crazy, but still...


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 3, 2009)

Here's my prediction

West

1. Lakers
2. Spurs
3. Blazers
4. Nuggets
5. Mavs
6. Hornets
7. Rockets
8. Jazz

East

1. Celtics
2. Cavs
3. Magic
4. Wizards
5. Atlanta
6. Bulls
7. Miami
8. Toronto


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 3, 2009)

My predictions last year were so bad that I've decided not to predict anything this year Well no, I will, but maybe later.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 3, 2009)

Eman5805 said:


> Mavs as the 3 seed? I guess anything is possible after the Lakers cuz everyone else is so close it's crazy, but still...



No that was last year. Lakers> San Antonio and San Antonio> The Rest of the conference


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah, this year Portland is the only team which can really compete with SA and LAL in the West. In the East it's the big 3 again


----------



## Purchase (Aug 3, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Yeah, this year Portland is the only team which can really compete with SA and LAL in the West. In the East it's the big 3 again



The Andre Miller + Brandon Roy backcourt is either gonna be an instant success or blow up in their face.


----------



## xingzup19 (Aug 3, 2009)

Dash said:


> Looks like Dallas won't match.



They weren't really planning to match, since they're keeping Singleton.


----------



## Thorn (Aug 3, 2009)

Andre Igoudala is going to step up his game and become a superstar.  Elton Brand won't get hurt.  Dalembert will put on a thousand pounds of muscle and be awesome.  Jrue Holiday will shine like a star.  Thaddeus Young will reveal that he's the best person ever to live.  And the Sixers will win it all, in my dreams... But at least I can look forward to the football season.


----------



## Talvius (Aug 3, 2009)

Dash said:


> Wait you're a Pistons fan too? :amazed
> 
> I like what they've done this offseason. They got the closer AI was supposed to be in Gordan and Charlie V has  proven to be a 15-18 ppg in Milwaukee. Brought in some youth and Stuckey hopefully has improved.



are you a fan of the detroit basketball?


lets be best friends cause it looks like we are the only 2


----------



## Purchase (Aug 3, 2009)

Didn't Detroit lose like 75% of it's fanbase last year for some reason


----------



## Talvius (Aug 3, 2009)

maybe cause we lost chaunce. only the real pistons fan are still pistons fans to this day.


we used to have like the best starting fives....


----------



## Jeff (Aug 4, 2009)

Pistons bandwagon got blown up last year.


----------



## JJ (Aug 4, 2009)

> Magic: Howard will improve (still won't be amazing offensively and will be atrocious with free throws), Bass will get minutes before Van Gundy realizes that he's a role player for a reason, Lewis will play his natural position, Nelson will make a transition from overrated to recognized as upper-mediocre, and Vince will be an improvement from Turkoglu. Anderson statistically was more valuable than Lee, and Gortat will continue to not get enough minutes (except in games where Howard gets into foul trouble). I think Magic will improve, but so will other strong teams in the East.



I'm concerned with how they're going to gel.  I hope Vince won't be a bust.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 4, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Pistons bandwagon got blown up last year.



The Suns and Rockets Bandwagon if the they had one will be dead this year.


----------



## Talvius (Aug 4, 2009)

pistons didnt even have that big of a bandwagon anyways. even tho we were the best eastern team of the decade


----------



## Purchase (Aug 4, 2009)

In the past decade or so The Pistons and Spurs were the face of Wins and consistency in the Nba.


----------



## Dash (Aug 4, 2009)

Talvius said:


> are you a fan of the detroit basketball?
> 
> 
> lets be best friends cause it looks like we are the only 2



Yep, been following them ever since the 04 playoffs. 

How about we all post our top 5 favorite teams? Here are mine. 

1. Houston Rockets - hometown
2. Minnesota Timberwolves - been a fan since 2002. The Cassell - Sprewell - KG team is up there as one of my favorite teams of all time. 
3. Detroit Pistons - Look above. Richard Hamilton is also one of my faves. 
4. Miami Heat - /Wade
5. Toronto Raptors - I always liked them but I've been up and down with them. 

I'm repping no contenders this year...Toronto is best team on the list and is a 4th seeded team at best. 

Out of all the contenders I like the Magic the most and then the Spurs. 



Purchase said:


> The Suns and Rockets Bandwagon if the they had one will be dead this year.



Rockets bandwagon was HUGE these past few years (22 win streak, taking LA to 7 games), Houston will go unnoticed this year unless we pull off another miracle season. 

I hope we don't though, its time to rebuild and forget about the playoffs. 



Purchase said:


> In the past decade or so The Pistons and Spurs were the face of Wins and consistency in the Nba.



Yep but people found them way too boring. Damn shame too, Pistons were great to watch if you appreciated fundamentally sound basketball. 

I actually liked the Pistons - Spurs match ups.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 4, 2009)

Dash said:


> Yep, been following them ever since the 04 playoffs.
> 
> How about we all post our top 5 favorite teams? Here are mine.
> 
> ...




1. Utah Jazz - Self Explanatory 
2. Lakers-  Like how the play basketball but I'm not a fan of any team not named Utah
3. Miami- Mario Chalmbers got me interested in this team I won't even lie fav college players in a long time.
4. Timberwolves- Future best Center in the league Al-Jefferson love his game.
5. San Antonio- Duncan top 5 fav player of all time

^ I rep none of these teams besides Utah^


Eh you have fun rebuilding with Ariza as the face of your franchise.


And People who didn't like to watch the Spurs and Pistons aren't real basketball fans. Any real basketball fan can enjoy true fundamental basketball.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 4, 2009)

1. Nets- "hometown", well not exactly, but close enough. 
Trailblazers- Roy, Aldridge, Outlaw, and Fernandez are players I like.
Spurs- Probably my current fav. big 3. 

Not really all that fond of many other teams although I also kinda like the Bobcats.


----------



## Talvius (Aug 4, 2009)

Purchase said:


> In the past decade or so The Pistons and Spurs were the face of Wins and consistency in the Nba.



and which finals was the best of the decade?  2005 ofcourse. which teams were in the 05 finals? spurs and pistons ofcourse. which finals had the worst ratings this decade? the 2005 nba finals....



1. Detroit pistons
2. Denver nuggets: melo is my boy ever since he got in the league. now they got chauncey who was my boy in detroit and still is my boy now that he is with meloman 

3. Utah Jazz : deron baby!
4. OKC Thunders : durant green and westbrook (maybe harden) bandwagon. they also have thabo who i like for some reason
5. Charlotte Bobcats :Gerald and Diaw (augustin too) + they got some cool looking jerseys


----------



## Jeff (Aug 4, 2009)

I have no team within thousands of miles of my hometown, I've been forced to just pick up on teams over the years.

1. Portland Trail Blazers - I used them in a franchise mode WAY back in NBA Live '05 and managed to win a championship with Sebastian Telfair.  When I finally got into basketball, they were the only team I really knew about.  I like their youth movement, love Brandon Roy, and enjoy watching Oden rack up fouls.

2. Boston Celtics - Funny how I'm a Yankees fan and used to cheer for the Lakers, but I basically followed some of my most favorite players in the league to the Celtics.

3. Phoenix Suns - With or without Shaq, Steve Nash has always been a favorite player of mines before his MVP seasons.  Not to mention I enjoyed their uptempo offense from a few years ago.  They are a fun team to watch.

4. Charlotte Bobcats - I love Gerald Wallace and DJ Augustin, so much that I used them in NBA 2k9 quite a lot.  Bobcats have some real talent, I think most of their players are on the brink of a possible playoff run, even with Okafor gone.

5. Not sure.  Probably the Rockets.


----------



## December (Aug 4, 2009)

1. Lakers - Hometown.
2. Oklahoma Thunders - Durant's got game.
3. Phoenix Suns - Used to be one of my favorite teams to watch when they still had Marion and D'antoni. Still fun to watch though.
4. Spurs - Labeled as old and boring, but they're the most consistent team in the league IMO.
5. Utah Jazz - Deron Williams is awesome.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 4, 2009)

Deviruchi said:


> 1. Lakers - Hometown.
> 2. Oklahoma Thunders - Durant's got game.
> 3. Phoenix Suns - Used to be one of my favorite teams to watch when they still had Marion and D'antoni. Still fun to watch though.
> 4. Spurs - Labeled as old and boring, but they're the most consistent team in the league IMO.
> *5. Utah Jazz - Deron Williams is awesome.*



lol


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 4, 2009)

Here are mine-

1. Houston Rockets- Lived there. Solid players. I like T-Mac.
2. Boston Celtics- I've liked Paul Pierce since like 2000. I like players who stick to one club. 
3/4. Washington Wizards- I like Arenas. He's entertaining. 
3/4. Orlando Magic- I liked them when T-Mac was there because T-Mac has always been my favorite player. I liked Turkoglu too. Now, they're both gone, I still like Dwight and Jameer.
5. Oklahoma city Thunder- Underdogs. Have the pieces. Should be fun to watch them. Durant reminds me of T-Mac


----------



## Tim (Aug 4, 2009)

1. Lakers - Became a fan because of my step-dad when I was younger. Kobe's my favorite player, too.




2. Grizzlies - Players.
3. Bulls - Were my team when I was very very little. Michael Jordan days. Still feel a little affection for them.
4. Thunder - Players.
5. Bobcats - I have no idea why... lol


----------



## ayoz (Aug 4, 2009)

1. L.A. Lakers - Been a fan since 2000.
2. New York Knicks - No idea why, probably because I live in New York.
---------------------------------------------------------------------
I don't really support any other teams besides those two but Oklahoma Thunders, Charlotte Bobcats and Utah Jazz are teams that I some what like.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Aug 4, 2009)

Cavs- Cause i live in Cleveland and put on for my city, and my uncle would roll over in his grave if i rooted for any team outside of Cleveland and he taugh me everything i know about sports


----------



## Talvius (Aug 4, 2009)

looks like alot of people like charlotte and okc. im glad.


----------



## xingzup19 (Aug 4, 2009)

1. Mavs - Dirky pek
2. Spurs - Used to hate them.
3. Blazers - Potential!
4. Thunder - Durant + Green + Westbrook = 
5. Nuggets - Nene! _CAW!_


----------



## Thorn (Aug 4, 2009)

1.  Philly.  - Born there.  
2.  Charlotte - Just because I live here now and for the sake of having another team. 
3.  Cleveland -  King James.  Shaq.  End of story.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 4, 2009)

1. Houston Rockets - Tracy McGrady! I follow the guy wherever he goes. 
2. Chicago Bulls - Hometown! 
3. Utah Jazz - I Love Sloan's system over there. Deron Williams best PG period. 
4. Portland Blazers - Brandon Roy, love his game. Nice, young and exciting team over there.
5. Miami - D-Wade! Fuckin' Beast! Fuck the Kobe/LeBron lovers!


----------



## Purchase (Aug 5, 2009)

I might have liked the Thunder if Durant wasn't such a Twig( He has no meat on his body).


----------



## Jeff (Aug 5, 2009)

No meat, but can't deny he is a good player deserving of his accolades.

Reggie Miller was skinny.


----------



## Big2hd (Aug 5, 2009)

1. Rockets - gotta admit, you can sort of characterize me as "joining the bandwagon" cause I started to watch the Rockets more closely during there first playoff title run, although I'd like to think I earned my stripes staying with them through the Francis-McGrady-Yao era lol. I fell in love with them when I saw Hakeem Tha Dream for the first time, I was like WTF, how can a 7'0 dude move like that, it's just unfair man. Most memorable moment was when Mario Elie made the "Kiss of Death" against the Phoenix Suns in West Finals.

2. Kings - IMO One of the most entertaining teams of the late 90's early 00's. You had Vlade,Webber,Christie,Bibby,Peja, and they had Bobby Jackson and Hedo on the bench lol. It was like watching the Globetrotters at some points in the game, and had they had a nice playoff run, damn you lakers!

3. Bulls - Like many probably my first love as far as a Basketball team goes. Yeah it was because they had Michael Jeffery Jordan but as time went by I begin to appreciate the unsung heroes like Armstrong, Kerr, Grant, Catrwright, but no one is more under appreciated than Scottie Pippen. The guy became just as important to Bulls success as Jordan was imo.

4. Jazz - Stockton and Malone, the greatest PG PF tandem ever, Jeff Hornacek, one the baddest white boys to ever play(seriously dude was clutch). Sloan sorted injected a toughness and intensity into the team that made you root for them,especially when they played the Bulls, Damn you Bulls! PS mark D-Will is gonna be the best PG in two years.

5. Suns - Run n Gun baby, some the most exciting balling I seen in my life by one the Greatest PG ever, Stevie Nash. Screw you Kerr for destroying this franchise.


----------



## xingzup19 (Aug 5, 2009)

Phoenix's not as exciting as it once was. Sad.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 5, 2009)

Phoenix will have to rebuild right now.

I mean they have pretty good young pieces, but they need a replacement for Nash when he retires.  And I'm hoping Stoudamire returns full strength, otherwise they'll lose all trade value.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 5, 2009)

Steve Kerr single handedly blew up that franchise.


----------



## Talvius (Aug 5, 2009)

so guys...appenrently magic being that good last season was a suprise to alot of people. Was i the only one not suprised?

I mean they won like 52 games in 08. then in the summer they added pietrus and rashad had gotten more confortable to his new home. so i mean ofcourse they are gonna get betetr. i just dont get what was so suprising


----------



## Purchase (Aug 5, 2009)

Talvius said:


> so guys...appenrently magic being that good last season was a suprise to alot of people. Was i the only one not suprised?
> 
> I mean they won like 52 games in 08. then in the summer they added pietrus and rashad had gotten more confortable to his new home. so i mean ofcourse they are gonna get betetr. i just dont get what was so suprising



Your alone there I thought the Magic could go to the second round max.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 5, 2009)

Talvius said:


> so guys...appenrently magic being that good last season was a suprise to alot of people. Was i the only one not suprised?
> 
> I mean they won like 52 games in 08. then in the summer they added pietrus and rashad had gotten more confortable to his new home. so i mean ofcourse they are gonna get betetr. i just dont get what was so suprising



It was a surprise because no one cared too much about the Magic; they were too focused on the Cavs acquisitions and the Celtics repeat.  Probably the most underrated contender going into the season.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 5, 2009)

I was only surprised by their playoff run.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 5, 2009)

I predicted them beating the Cavs.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 5, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> I predicted them beating the Cavs.



I picked the Cavs  beating them in 5 so my Predictions> Yours

Lolz


----------



## Dash (Aug 5, 2009)

Holy shit, did anyone see the screenshots for 2k10?


----------



## Purchase (Aug 5, 2009)

Dash said:


> Holy shit, did anyone see the screenshots for 2k10?



Looks about the same as last year to me o.O


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah it does


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 6, 2009)

Here's the article about the gameplay for 2k10


----------



## Yasha (Aug 6, 2009)

Talvius said:


> so guys...appenrently magic being that good last season was a suprise to alot of people. Was i the only one not suprised?
> 
> I mean they won like 52 games in 08. then in the summer they added pietrus and rashad had gotten more confortable to his new home. so i mean ofcourse they are gonna get betetr. i just dont get what was so suprising



Because Cavaliers were overrated. Celtics could've beaten them without KG. 

Btw, they should have a Magic vs Cavs rematch on the opening night, instead of Celtics vs Cavs.


----------



## ayoz (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm getting so tired of this whole Kobe vs Shaq thing on Christmas Day. When is it going to be over !?


----------



## xingzup19 (Aug 6, 2009)

After Christmas?


----------



## Purchase (Aug 6, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> After Christmas?



Winner 

And I like the way live is looking this year to me. Live 09 was alot better then Live 08 but it looked like an incomplete project like they didn't have enough time to fix what they wanted too. So im hoping they expand on what they did last year cause it had alot of new gameplay features.



This vid preety much describes how i feel about live vs 2k last year

The player control in live was amazing( ball Handling and such)


----------



## Dash (Aug 6, 2009)

Well you can't expect much of an improvement in the graphics department. I think this year's is going to be great though, better than 2k9. 

I'm not sure if I'm going to buy it. I already have 2k8 and 2k9, do I really want to spend another $40-50 bucks?


----------



## Purchase (Aug 6, 2009)

I buy both basketball games every year so it dosent matter lol X=


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 6, 2009)

2K is better than Live but I enjoy Live more for some reason.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 6, 2009)

Peter Jurkin

Age: 14
Height: 7'0
Weight: 220 lbs
Nationality: Sudan










God 7 foot at age 14 just wow o.O

Apparently he's athletic and pretty skilled so far too.


----------



## Dash (Aug 6, 2009)

Whoa I that is definitely not normal. 

When Yao was 13 or 14, he stood at 6'5 at most.


----------



## ayoz (Aug 6, 2009)

He doesn't look 14 ..


----------



## Purchase (Aug 6, 2009)

I know but hes in the class of 2012 in his school so it makes sence too


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yea he doesn't look 14, but Jeez!


----------



## Purchase (Aug 6, 2009)

*Rashard Lewis tests positive for steroid, to miss first 10 games*



> Orlando Magic All-Star Rashard Lewis will be suspended for the first 10 games of next season because he has tested positive for a testosterone-producing steroid, the Orlando Sentinel has learned.
> 
> According to league sources, Lewis was taking nutritional supplements at the end of last season that unknowing to him contained a substance commonly known as DHEA (Dehydroepiandrosterone) -- a chemical compound made naturally in the body but also found in numerous over-the-counter supplements at nutritional stores. The substance is banned by most sports leagues, including the NBA.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 6, 2009)

Purchase said:


> Peter Jurkin
> 
> Age: 14
> Height: 7'0
> ...



As an official fan of the Suns, I claim him


----------



## stomponfrogs (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow, so do most people here choose Live over 2k? I'm not used to seeing that.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 6, 2009)

stomponfrogs said:


> Wow, so do most people here choose Live over 2k? I'm not used to seeing that.



I don't know I love live's feel for the player control A.K.A ball handling it feels like you control everything.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 6, 2009)

Purchase said:


> Peter Jurkin
> 
> Age: 14
> Height: 7'0
> ...



Possible future number 1 overall pick there.


----------



## stomponfrogs (Aug 6, 2009)

Purchase said:


> I don't know I love live's feel for the player control A.K.A ball handling it feels like you control everything.



Yeah, after looking at the video you posted, I can see how that would seem to be the case. I feel like the players in 2k move more realistically and fluidly, though. It definitely takes a little more work to get everyone's movements down, but I have no problem with most players' handling at this point. 

Compared to FIFA 09, it's nothing.



King Lloyd said:


> Possible future number 1 overall pick there.



...and he's overrated before being scouted.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 6, 2009)

Which is why none of us are scouts

I've never played Live, so I'm not going to say 2K is better, but I really do love 2K.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 6, 2009)

I used to be a big NBA live fan before the 2K series really made an impact. Now I don't have a preference, I just go with which ever is more well received by critics and gamers alike.

Though the past few years the 2K series has been dominating the Live series.


----------



## Talvius (Aug 6, 2009)

2k all the way


----------



## Purchase (Aug 6, 2009)

With Rashard Lewis testing positive for steroids  and Missing 10 games it helps Orlando see what they're getting with VC3


----------



## Jeff (Aug 6, 2009)

With Lewis out, Magic will still go 7 - 3.

Thanks to their reserve talent, even if the lost Howard for 10 games they could go 7 - 3


----------



## Purchase (Aug 6, 2009)

They have a relatively easy schedule
Their second game is agienst Toronto if im correct so im wating to see that for obvious reasons.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 6, 2009)

2k is much better than  live.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 6, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> 2k is much better than  live.



As of late, I agree


----------



## Purchase (Aug 6, 2009)

Lol I wonder If Vince comes back at Dominques age in the All-Star game if he'll have one more dunk left


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 6, 2009)

2k does have terrible rotations though.


----------



## JJ (Aug 6, 2009)

Disappointing, but really they should tell these players what products they need to stay away from. 



Jeff said:


> With Lewis out, Magic will still go 7 - 3.
> 
> Thanks to their reserve talent, even if the lost Howard for 10 games they could go 7 - 3



I really don't know. It's going to depend on how much the team gels and how Vince holds up. At least they have a decent backup center.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 7, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> I really don't know. It's going to depend on how much the team gels and how Vince holds up. At least they have a decent backup center.



I'm thinking without Lewis, they will have to rely more on Howard to score in the paint.  They will have two very physical guys in the paint (Bass and Howard, at least I'm guessing that's what will happen) and they'll lose the mismatch they had when Lewis could beat his man to the arc on a pick.  But Bass can score and get to the rim, so they should be alright.  With the addition of Carter and the return of Nelson, not to mention the loss of Turkoglu, I doubt the Magic will live and die by the three anymore.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 7, 2009)

Vince vs Toronto is their second game I  believe im awaiting that.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 7, 2009)

Turkoglu vs. Vince

I think Vince wins.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 7, 2009)

I forgot Hedo was on Toronto o this will be interesting


----------



## Talvius (Aug 7, 2009)

lol when u said vince vs toronto i was like wtf what about hedo vs orlando.



i miss the raptor vinsanity.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 7, 2009)

Talvius said:


> lol when u said vince vs toronto i was like wtf what about hedo vs orlando.
> 
> 
> 
> i miss the raptor vinsanity.




Everyone should remember how Vince goes in everytime he faces Toronto


----------



## Talvius (Aug 7, 2009)

vince at air canada center = badass performance, always


----------



## Halo (Aug 7, 2009)

So my annual tradition of going to a Lakers game has been thwarted because my sister/bro in law splurged on Chargers tickets and don't want to spend anymore money onLakers. I need to find someone fast to go with me to see Lakers-Dallas on January 3rd.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 7, 2009)

832-260-8192


Ron Artest is answering peoples text messages and phone calls lol

My friend texted him and asked him How good is O.J mayo gonna be and Ron said as good as Wade



> The Pistons have agreed to terms with Ben Wallace to a one-year deal worth $1.3 million.
> 
> The former Defensive Player of the Year is expected to sign the deal next week.
> 
> Wallace was a fixture with the Pistons from 2000-06, but will be expected to contribute sparingly next season.






Big Ben to end his career a piston.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 7, 2009)

Purchase said:


> Big Ben to end his career a piston.



Thought he was going to retire


----------



## Purchase (Aug 7, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Thought he was going to retire



Well i guess he's always a Piston at heart so he couldn't let this chance get away from him


----------



## Jeff (Aug 7, 2009)

Halo said:


> So my annual tradition of going to a Lakers game has been thwarted because my sister/bro in law splurged on Chargers tickets and don't want to spend anymore money onLakers. I need to find someone fast to go with me to see Lakers-Dallas on January 3rd.



Oh Halo 

I wish I could   I haven't been to an NBA game in my life.  Too bad it isn't Lakers vs. Blazers.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 7, 2009)

Hmm I wonder what Jersey's I'll but next year


----------



## Jeff (Aug 7, 2009)

I wanted to by a customized one with "Miller" on the back of a Celtics jersey...because there was that one time he was considering joining them and coming out of retirement, but didn't


----------



## Purchase (Aug 7, 2009)

Well one way or another I have to buy another A.I jersey since I already have all of them so far


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2009)

Man...Lebron is an asshole.  Did anyone else catch his interview today?  He addressed that dunk the college kid had on him.  I think he's too prickly about this.  SO THE FUCK WHAT?!  Everyone gets dunked on.  John Starks posterized and humiliated Jordan.  Lebron has made it more of an issue because of how he has reacted to it.  This is just like Lebron's response after not shaking hands with the Magic.  Lebron can't deal with criticism at all.  He's a fucking coward.  And if he were standing in front of me right now...I would beat the shit out of him.


----------



## Talvius (Aug 8, 2009)

yay big ben! good for him even tho he isnt worth much now. Welcome back mister wallace


----------



## Purchase (Aug 8, 2009)

My Prime Ben Wallece will re-activate now that he's in detroit


----------



## Talvius (Aug 8, 2009)

purchase it seems we have alot in comment. i like big ben alot to.


----------



## sharpie (Aug 8, 2009)

It sucks that he's had so many leg injuries lately.  But it's a good thing to retire in the city you won a ring in.


----------



## Dash (Aug 9, 2009)

I got this game off another site. 

You have 27 player points to pick players. Player points equal the amount you have to pay to have that player on your roster. you NEED 8 players, LIMITED to only one (7) player or two (6).

PG:
Chris Paul (7)
Deron Williams (6)
Tony Parker (6)
Rajon Rondo (5)
Chauncey Billups (5)
Derrick Rose (5)
Steve Nash (5)
Gilbert Arenas (5)
Devin Harris (5)
Jason Kidd (5)
Baron Davis (5)
Raymond Felton (4)
Andre Miller (4)
Monta Ellis (4)
Mo Williams (4)
Jose Calderon (4)
Jameer Nelson (4)
Mike Bibby (3)
Russell Westbrook (3)
Mike Conley (3)
Randy Foye (3)
Ramon Sessions (3)
TJ Ford (3)
Chris Duhon (3)
Mario Chalmers (3)
Rodney Stuckey (3)
Aaron Brooks (3)
Beno Udrih (3)
Derrick Fisher (2)
Luke Ridnour (2)
Lou Williams (2)
Keyon Dooling (2)
Sebstain Telfiar (2)
Steve Blake (2)
DJ Augustine (2)
Jordan Farmer (2)
Jarret Jack (2)
Will Bynum (2)

SG
Kobe Bryant (7)
Dwyane Wade (7)
Brandon Roy (6)
Joe Johnson (6)
Vince Carter (6)
Andre Iguadala (6)
Ray Allen (5)
Allen Iverson (5)
Richard Hamilton (5)
Tracy Mcgrady (5)
Manu Ginobili (5)
Ben Gordon (5)
Kevin Martin (5)
Micheal Redd (5)
OJ Mayo (5)
Jammal Crawford (5)
JR Smith (4)
Nate Robinson (4)
Jason Richardson (4)
Eric Gordon (4)
Jason Terry (4)
Deloente West (4)
John Salmons (4)
Leandro Barbosa (4)
Roger Mason (3)
Von Wafer (3)
Courtney Lee (3)
Ronnie Brewer (3)
Rudy Ferdenanz (3)
Reja Bell (3)
Marquise Daniels (3)
Kellena Azuabiki (3)
Mike Miller (2)
Nick Young (2)
Marco Belinili (2)
Anthony Parker (2)
Deshawn Stevenson (2)
Thabo Sefolosha (2)
Micheal Finley (2)
Anthony Morrow (2)
Dahanty Jones (2)
Fred Jones (2)

SF
Lebron James (7)
Carmello Anthony (6)
Kevin Durant (6)
Paul Pierce (6)
Danny Granger (6)
Ron Artest (5)
Hedo Turkgulo (5)
Gereld Wallce (5)
Stephen Jackson (5)
Rudy Gay (5)
Caron Butler (5)
Lamar Odom (5)
Tayshaun Prince (5)
Josh Howard (4)
Jeff Green (4)
Shawn Marion (4)
Thadous Young (4)
Reshard Lewis (4)
Loul Deng (4)
Richard Jefferson (4)
Michael Beasly (4)
Wilson Chandler (3)
Andrei Kirlinko (3)
Trever Ariza (3)
Al Thorton (3)
Travis Outlaw (3)
Peja Stokavitch (3)
Grant Hill (3)
Shane Battier (3)
Marvin Williams (3)
Nichalos Batum (3)
Mike Dunleavy (3)
Jamario Moon (3)
Andre Noicioni (3)
Rasual Butler (2)
Corey Brewer (2)
Bobby Simmons (2)
Kyle Korver (2)
Bruce Bowen (2)
Danillo Galinari (2)
Luke Walton (2)
Matt Barnes (2)
Jarvis Hayees (2)
Jason Kapono (2)
Steve Novak (2)

PF:
Tim Duncun (6)
Kevin Garnett (6)
Dirk Nowitzki (6)
Amare Stoudimare (6)
Chris Bosh (6)
Carlos Boozer (6)
Josh Smith (5)
David West (5)
Lamarcus Aldrigde (5)
Antwane Jaminson (5)
Elton Brand (5)
Emeka Okafor (5)
Zach Randolph (5)
Troy Murphy (4)
Charlie Villinuava (4)
Jermain O'neal (4)
Kenyon Martin (4)
David Lee (4)
Paul Millsap (4)
Kevin Love (4)
Al Harrington (4)
Luis Scola (3)
Tyrus Thomas (3)
Anthony Randolph (3)
Udiunis Haslem (3)
Jason Thompson (3)
Hakim Warrik (3)
Nenad Kristic (3)
Antionio Mcdysee (3)
Brandon Bass (3)
Leon Powe (3)
Jason Maxiel (3)
Boris Diaw (3)
Glen Davis (3)
Ryan Anderson (2)
Mariese Spieghts (2)
Mikki Moore (2)
Channing Frye (2)
Derrel Aruther (2)
Brandon Wright (2)
Yi Jainlian (2)
Craig Smith (2)

C
Dwight Howard (7)
Al Jefferson (6)
Yao Ming (6)
Shaquille Oneal (6)
Pau Gasol (6)
Andreins Biendrins (5)
Rasheed Wallace (5)
Brook Lopez (5)
Mehment Okur (5)
Andrew Bynum (5)
Nene (5)
Chris Kaman (5)
Zydruanus Iguaskis (4)
Al Horford (4)
Andrew Bogut (4)
Spencer Hawes (4)
Greg Oden (4)
Tyson Chandler (4)
Marcus Camby (4)
Andrie Bargnani (4)
Salem Dalembert (3)
Joakim Noah (3)
Kendric Perkins (3)
Brenden Haywood (3)
Brad Miller (3)
Marc Gasol (3)
Martin Gortat (3)
Chris Anderson (3)
Joel Przbilla (2)
Javal Mcgee (2)
Roy Hibbert (2)
Josh Boone (2)
Zaza Pachualla (2)
Robin Lopez (2)
Rasho Nestervitch (2)
Ryan Hollins (2)
DeAndre Jordan (2)

Rookies:
Blake Griffin (5)
James Harden (4)
Hasheem Thabet (4)
Tyreke Evens (4)
Johny Flynn (4)
Stephen Curry (4)
Jorden Hill (4)
Demere Derozen (3)
Brndon Jennings (3)
Terrence Williams (3)
Gereld Henderson (3)
Tyler Hansborough (3)
Earl Clark (3)
Austin Daye (2)
BJ Mullins (2)
Jodie Meeks (2)
Dejuan Blari (2)
Sam Young (2)
Jrue Holiday (2)
James Johnson (2)
Chase Budingher (2)
BJ Mullins (2)
Ty Lawson (2)
Jeff Teagues (2)
Eric Maynor (2)
Darren Collinson (2)
Taj Gibosn (2)
Tony Douglas (2)

Coaches: (cost nothing)
Mike D'Antoni
Larry Brown
Don Nelson
Jerry Sloan
Byron Scott
Rick Adelmen
Doc Rivers
Flip Saunders
Popovich

Let's see who can come up with the best overall team.


----------



## ayoz (Aug 9, 2009)

Ramon Sessions (3)
Kobe Bryant (7)
Shane Battier (3)
Luis Scola (3)
Marcus Camby (4)
------------------------
Chris Anderson (3)
Bruce Bowen (2)
Marco Belinili (2)
------------------------
Popovich


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 9, 2009)

Steve Nash (5)
JR Smith (4)
Trever Ariza (3)
Antwane Jaminson (5)
Martin Gortat (3)
---------------
Courtney Lee (3)
Rasual Butler (2)
Joel Przbilla (2)
---------------
Mike D'Antoni


----------



## Purchase (Aug 9, 2009)

Talvius said:


> purchase it seems we have alot in comment. i like big ben alot to.




In soviet Russia Big Ben likes you


Lol but Prime BIg Ben was a force


----------



## stomponfrogs (Aug 9, 2009)

Ooooh, let me try doing this without long-winded explanations!

Augustine (2)
Courtney Lee (3)
Gay (5)
Nowitzki (6)
Biedrins (5)
-----------------------------
W. Bynum (2)
Morrow (2)
Yi (2)
------------------------------
Coach: Adelmen


----------



## ayoz (Aug 9, 2009)

Okay, mine is still the most dominate team so far


----------



## stomponfrogs (Aug 9, 2009)

ayoz said:


> Okay, mine is still the most dominate team so far



You sure would dominate that L column. 

It's all about youth! (and Dirk)


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 9, 2009)

My team would be the most fun to watch. :ho


----------



## ayoz (Aug 9, 2009)

stomponfrogs said:


> You sure would dominate that L column.
> 
> It's all about youth! (and Dirk)


Lies! My team will shit on your in every position [except for SF]!


----------



## Purchase (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Dash (Aug 9, 2009)

PG: Ramon Sessions (3)
SG: Brandon Roy (6)
SF: Shane Battier (3)
PF: Anthony Randolph (3)
C: Al Jefferson (6)
------------------------
Joel Pryzbilla (2)
Anthony Morrow (2)
DJ Augustin (2)
------------------------
Adelman

I win.


----------



## stomponfrogs (Aug 10, 2009)

Dash said:


> PG: Ramon Sessions (3)
> SG: Brandon Roy (6)
> SF: Shane Battier (3)
> PF: Anthony Randolph (3)
> ...



If you even dream that your team can beat mine, you'd better wake up and apologize to me and Dirk.  (..but man, I totally missed A. Randolph on the list...)


----------



## Jeff (Aug 10, 2009)

Rodney Stuckey (3)
Brandon Roy (6)
Grant Hill (3)
Antwan Jamison (5)
BJ Mullens (2)
------
Glen Davis (3)
Brad Miller (3)
Matt Barnes (2)
------
Me.

Alrighty


----------



## ByakugenEye (Aug 10, 2009)

Purchase said:


>



I seriously giggled when I first saw that. 

Btw, guys. Check out this thread:


----------



## Purchase (Aug 10, 2009)

Dash said:


> PG: Ramon Sessions (3)
> SG: Brandon Roy (6)
> SF: Shane Battier (3)
> PF: Anthony Randolph (3)
> ...



Any team with Al Jefferson is automatic win


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWDFRkFSu10[/YOUTUBE]

This vid is crazy


Btw People should click that link posted above I like it so far


----------



## Dash (Aug 10, 2009)

stomponfrogs said:


> If you even dream that your team can beat mine, you'd better wake up and apologize to me and Dirk.  (..but man, I totally missed A. Randolph on the list...)



It is so on.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 10, 2009)

Imagine combining these 2 teams with bad records
Okc
And 
THe T-Wolves

Pg: Russel Westbrook
Sg: Kevin Durant
Sf: Jeff Green
Pf:  Kevin Love
C:   Al Jefferson


----------



## Jeff (Aug 10, 2009)

Both would get pieces they need.

That would be a very spooky team indeed.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 10, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Both would get pieces they need.
> 
> That would be a very spooky team indeed.



Pg: Russel Westbrook
Sg: Kevin Durant
Sf: Jeff Green
Pf: Kevin Love
C: Al Jefferson

Al Jefferson + KD get to prove that their more then Good stats on bad teams


----------



## Bushido Brown (Aug 10, 2009)

Ramon Sessions (3)
Eric Gordon (4)
Lebron James (7)
Kevin Love (4)
Marc Gasol (3)
-------------------------
Anthony Morrow (2)
Roy Hibbert (2)
Jason Kapono (2)

Jerry Sloan


----------



## Purchase (Aug 10, 2009)

ByakugenEye said:


> I seriously giggled when I first saw that.
> 
> Btw, guys. Check out this thread:



It needs to be a bit more active for basketball forums but it's pretty good


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2009)

Dash, that game you posted is far too difficult.  I have alcohol in my system, how the hell am I supposed to figure it out?

On another note...good news.  Next year when Glen Davis is throwing obese toddlers to the ground...he will be doing so in a Celtics uniform once again.  

CELTIC PRIDE!  CELTIC NATION!  (I need something to get my mind off the Sox.)


----------



## Jeff (Aug 10, 2009)

that obese kid reference brings back fond memories of that whole discussion.


----------



## ByakugenEye (Aug 11, 2009)

Purchase said:


> Imagine combining these 2 teams with bad records
> Okc
> And
> THe T-Wolves
> ...



That team could easily become contenders after a season of playing with each other. That team would be deadly if they can get some chemistry going.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 11, 2009)

Al Jefferson to me would be the star of that team over Durant lol

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FGI7R0u3TQ[/YOUTUBE]

Btw still wating for a basketball vid to top this


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 11, 2009)

I kinda think that Lakers will win the next year but i dont know what you think


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 11, 2009)

Purchase said:


> Al Jefferson to me would be the star of that team over Durant lol
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FGI7R0u3TQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Btw still wating for a basketball vid to top this



lolz, yeast infection.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 11, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> lolz, yeast infection.



I loled so hard the first time I saw it especially with the 1 fan in the crowd lol


----------



## Talvius (Aug 12, 2009)

so i guess its dead around here?



how about leon powe going to the cavs? it seems like the cavs have infinite money or something


----------



## Purchase (Aug 12, 2009)

Na they were saving their money up for some major players this offseason but no one wanted to be a Cav because they were uncertain about Lebrons future.

And you joined those forums right Talvius or just someone with your name


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 12, 2009)

Wat team you think that will win the NBA championship this year???


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 12, 2009)

Zanaya Kanizaby said:


> Wat team you mthink that will win the NBA chmpionchip this year???



well Houston def can't do it without Yao, so Chicago will take it all !


----------



## Purchase (Aug 12, 2009)

Obviously the favorites are the Lakers because of the Ron Artest deal.

But then It's Boston and San Antonio


> A laptop containing "a variety of private images" of Baron Davis has been stolen and his lawyers are threatening legal action if the material is published.
> 
> Counsel for Davis sent news outlets a letter threatening legal action over the personal photos, videos, and audio stored on the computer.
> 
> Davis's counsel reported that the laptop theft has been reported to police, who are "investigating the matter." The photos and videos "depict, among other things, a variety of private images of our client, his associates and his colleagues," wrote lawyer William J. Briggs, II. Davis "had a reasonable expectation of enjoying total privacy with regard to the images," Briggs added.






Baron Davis has Porno apparently


----------



## ByakugenEye (Aug 13, 2009)

I lol'd at the Baron Davis article. I wonder whether its porno or not, he must have recorded them while he was injured or supposedly taking a break.

Leon Powe makes the Celtics worse when it comes the bench and the Cavs stronger. I think it is a good move.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm still not impressed by the Cavs offseason at all, They had a chance to pick up alot better guys then Leon Powe.


----------



## stomponfrogs (Aug 13, 2009)

Purchase said:


> I'm still not impressed by the Cavs offseason at all, They had a chance to pick up alot better guys then Leon Powe.



I don't think they had much of a chance. Who wants to play on the Cavs where there's a strong possibility that Lebron will leave the team after a season? That's why Ariza stayed out, and I'm sure the likelihood of this possibility wasn't lost on other free agents.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 13, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> well Houston def can't do it without Yao, so Chicago will take it all !



Houston took Lakers to 7 without Yao.


----------



## Talvius (Aug 13, 2009)

Purchase said:


> And you joined those forums right Talvius or just someone with your name



yeah i joined.



abd i wouldnt be surprised if baron recorded himself with some girls. He has quite a reputation.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 13, 2009)

Who cares about Baron he's one of the all time most overrated players -.-


----------



## Dash (Aug 13, 2009)

I take it I win the game 

*Breaking news: T-Mac is bald!*


----------



## Halo (Aug 13, 2009)

Bitch please, notify me when JJ Redick has a sex tape out.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 13, 2009)

Eww. -.- Re*dick *


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 13, 2009)

Halo said:


> Bitch please, notify me when JJ Redick has a sex tape out.



What if Redick went bald?


----------



## Talvius (Aug 13, 2009)

lol jj redickulous!


----------



## Purchase (Aug 13, 2009)

Lol you gotta be more active on those forums XD no one besides me their to support Utah/Deron


----------



## stomponfrogs (Aug 14, 2009)

Quentin Richardson got traded to Heat. 



 The QR chronicles are my favorite part of this offseason.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 14, 2009)

stomponfrogs said:


> Quentin Richardson got traded to Heat.
> 
> 
> 
> The QR chronicles are my favorite part of this offseason.



He's like Rickey Henderson compacted into one offseason


----------



## Purchase (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm calling it now Q rich for MIP 

lol


----------



## xingzup19 (Aug 14, 2009)

There was a blog entry detailing how each team could acquire him this offseason.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 14, 2009)

Lmao. Q rich for Mip next season book it


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5-A8Ao47nU[/YOUTUBE]

And lol was just re-watching how Stephen ripped Kwame to shreads.


----------



## Talvius (Aug 14, 2009)

Purchase said:


> Lol you gotta be more active on those forums XD no one besides me their to support Utah/Deron



your tag team partner is arriving !!!! how can someone not support deron?!?!


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 14, 2009)

I support Deron but I hate Utah. 

Stephen A. Smith's Kwame rip is epic


----------



## Purchase (Aug 14, 2009)

Talvius said:


> your tag team partner is arriving !!!! how can someone not support deron?!?!



I'll post in your welcome thread lol


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 14, 2009)

OMG! T-Mac wtf!?!??!?!


----------



## December (Aug 14, 2009)

T-Mac is serious.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 14, 2009)

A new Hair style for a new T-Mac I like


----------



## Jeff (Aug 14, 2009)

> DENVER -- The Denver Nuggets, who lost Dahntay Jones and Linas Kleiza to free agency, have fulfilled one of coach George Karl's offseason wishes with the re-signing of backup point guard Anthony Carter.
> 
> "AC's loyalty to [owner] Stan Kroenke, George Karl and Denver is exemplary, rarely seen in professional athletics today," Nuggets executive Mark Warkentien said.
> 
> ...



Meaningless, but in Hawaii he's our boy.


----------



## stomponfrogs (Aug 14, 2009)

> FRANKFURT -- Germany will be without Dallas Mavericks star Dirk Nowitzki at next month's European Championship in Poland.
> 
> The German basketball federation said Friday that Mavericks owner Mark Cuban would not allow Nowitzki to take part in the championship, even though the forward has played for Germany at several major international events before.
> 
> ...



I can't blame Cuban for this (although it is truly sad for the German national team). Nowitzki isn't in his 20's anymore, and playing during two consecutive summers could definitely end up hurting the Mavs during a season where drastic improvement is anticipated. Carlisle is planning on running the team more than usual, and I imagine Nowitzki will need the break to keep up.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 14, 2009)

stomponfrogs said:


> I can't blame Cuban for this (although it is truly sad for the German national team). Nowitzki isn't in his 20's anymore, and playing during two consecutive summers could definitely end up hurting the Mavs during a season where drastic improvement is anticipated. Carlisle is planning on running the team more than usual, and I imagine Nowitzki will need the break to keep up.



I agree.

Big loss for the German team though.  But it would be a bigger loss for the Mavs if something happens to Dirk.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 14, 2009)

Cuban's smart maybe the San Antonio front office should start doing that more with Manu.


----------



## ByakugenEye (Aug 14, 2009)

Well, I'd let Dirk decide what he wants to do, but I totally understand where Cuban is coming from though. Cuban only wants to keep Dirk healthy and thats what everyone in the front office wants.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 14, 2009)

Deviruchi said:


> T-Mac is serious.



ur right, Wade got nastier when he went bald.


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Who do you think that will win this year???  

I think that will win Lakers! I dont know wat you think!


----------



## Purchase (Aug 14, 2009)

The Lakers are the clear championship favorites with Boston and San Antonio right behind.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 14, 2009)

In my book a healthy Boston. I think Artest will fuck up the Lakers


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Man i really rite now wanna play basketball!


----------



## stomponfrogs (Aug 15, 2009)

ByakugenEye said:


> Well, I'd let Dirk decide what he wants to do, but I totally understand where Cuban is coming from though. Cuban only wants to keep Dirk healthy and thats what everyone in the front office wants.



According to Cuban, he and Dirk decided that international play was out of the question this summer. It was either the Olympics or this, and Nowitzki picked the Olympics. I think the German team is being classy by not making a big deal about it.


----------



## Talvius (Aug 15, 2009)

i cant find the link to the forum lol


----------



## Dash (Aug 15, 2009)

stomponfrogs said:


> I can't blame Cuban for this (although it is truly sad for the German national team). Nowitzki isn't in his 20's anymore, and playing during two consecutive summers could definitely end up hurting the Mavs during a season where drastic improvement is anticipated. Carlisle is planning on running the team more than usual, and I imagine Nowitzki will need the break to keep up.



Good move by Cuban IMO. Man, how I wish the Rockets could have stopped Yao from playing with the Chinese national team all these years. 

The Chinese media blames Rick Adelman and the Rockets organization for all of Yao's injuries. 



> This will make Rick Adelman?s head explode
> 
> By Austin Burton
> 
> ...





LOL we're the ones paying him $20 million to play the game, how about you fuckers?

There is a whole video of T-Mac doing the Chicago weather (being bald), but I can't get the damn thing here.


----------



## Big2hd (Aug 15, 2009)

Good for Cuban telling Dirk he's not playing for his national team for some meaningless championship, the only exception should be the Olympics.

He like many others should understand that they are cornerstones to their teams and the risk of them getting hurt is too high. They should be using the off season getting there body prepared for 82 games.


----------



## December (Aug 15, 2009)

Duncan lost 20 pounds! Now at 240. SA Spurs 2010 NBA champions!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice! Duncan is on business!


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 15, 2009)

Hawks gonna represnt this year. Maybe a top 3 seed


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 15, 2009)

Wizards are gonna get a top 4 seed. :ho


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 16, 2009)

East is powerful this year.
Celtics and Magic got stronger, Hawks and Heats got stronger, and all the lower tier teams got stronger. The Bulls grow every year as well. Heck the Cavs got stronger too.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 16, 2009)

Hawks got stronger? They're still not close to being contenders. Neither are the Bulls. Neither are the Heat


----------



## Big2hd (Aug 16, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> East is powerful this year.
> Celtics and Magic got stronger, Hawks and Heats got stronger, and all the lower tier teams got stronger. The Bulls grow every year as well. Heck the Cavs got stronger too.



I was with until you said heat and hawks got stronger lol.

But yeah the East Conference have quietly gotten stronger this offseason

As much I hate to admit it the Celtics in my eyes are the team to beat when healthy, best frontcourt and deepest bench in the nba.

And as someone mentioned above, don't sleep on the Wiz. They added Oberto to bench that already has Mike Miller(hopefully Memphis Grizzlie Mike Miller) and Randy Foye(though he may start though) and some good young talent(McGuire,McGee,and Young). And word is Agent Zero back to form.


----------



## stomponfrogs (Aug 16, 2009)

Big2hd said:


> I was with until you said heat and hawks got stronger lol.
> 
> But yeah the East Conference have quietly gotten stronger this offseason
> 
> ...



*fangasm* I just hope he doesn't T-mac it up.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 16, 2009)

Top 4 seeds if healthy are all a threat. 

1. Celtics 
2. Magic
3. Cavs
4. Wizards

That's the healthy pecking order for me. Celtics most likely to win a title and Wizards least likely. 

In the west

1. Lakers
2. Spurs
3. Blazers
4. Mavs

Same thing as eastern.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 16, 2009)

Eh I still think Denver might be better then the Mavs. But me saying that comes as a result of me having 0 trust for the Mavs after 2006.


----------



## ayoz (Aug 16, 2009)

Do you honestly believe Nuggets will be as good as last season without Klezia and D. Jones?


----------



## Purchase (Aug 16, 2009)

I didn't say they'd be as good I just said I believe they'll be better then the Mavs until the Mavs actually show me something =/


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 16, 2009)

ayoz said:


> Do you honestly believe Nuggets will be as good as last season without Klezia and D. Jones?



where did these 2 guys end up?


----------



## Purchase (Aug 16, 2009)

D. Jones ended up on the Pacers whiles Klezia got bought out overseas somewhere.


----------



## Big2hd (Aug 16, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> where did these 2 guys end up?



Overseas with the Olympiakos


----------



## Purchase (Aug 16, 2009)

No D. Jones is Indiana isn't he?


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 16, 2009)

I want the NBA to start nowwww


----------



## Purchase (Aug 16, 2009)

This thread is so inactive during the offseason


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 16, 2009)

Who do you think that will win?


----------



## Purchase (Aug 16, 2009)

1. Lakers
2. Celtics
3. Spurs

Those are the top 3 contenders in order hands down to me. So right now I'd say the Lakers.


----------



## Talvius (Aug 16, 2009)

Zanaya Kanizaby said:


> Who do you think that will win?



wtf that question has been asked like 20 times. and was asked very very recently. Besides werent you the one who asked that question? well maybe you werent but anyways....



im gonna have to go for boston. even tho i hate them with a passion


----------



## Purchase (Aug 16, 2009)

Talvius said:


> *wtf that question has been asked like 20 times. and was asked very very recently. Besides werent you the one who asked that question? well maybe you werent but anyways....
> *
> 
> 
> im gonna have to go for boston. even tho i hate them with a passion



Thats what I was thinking but I was to Lazy to go to check.


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 16, 2009)

Man well sorry!


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 16, 2009)

Who doubts the Hawks?


----------



## Purchase (Aug 16, 2009)

Me all they did this offseason was get a Chucker in Jamal Crawford A.K.A the poor man's A.I.


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey it's true that Kobe is arrested??


----------



## Purchase (Aug 16, 2009)

This isn't 2003 Kobe's walking around freely with his 4 rings


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 16, 2009)

Big2hd said:


> I was with until you said heat and hawks got stronger lol.
> 
> But yeah the East Conference have quietly gotten stronger this offseason
> 
> ...



Getting Jamal Crawford for a cookie helped Hawks while Q-rich for the Heat helps. Both teams got stronger.
Wiz are another team to mention I guess.

The West is still more interesting as the West has all the best new rookies. The low tier teams such as Clippers, Thunders, and Warriors, all of a sudden look stronger than teams that barely missed the playoffs last year like the Suns.


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 16, 2009)

sorry is that some friend told me that kobe is arrested!


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 16, 2009)

God, the season needs to start soon.


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 16, 2009)

Yeap!


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 16, 2009)

Lakers Are the favorates but Celtics and other teams like Celtics can win!


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 16, 2009)

Everyone is ignoring Orlando even though they got better.


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 16, 2009)

I said other teams!


----------



## Purchase (Aug 16, 2009)

Zanaya Kanizaby said:


> Lakers Are the favorates but Celtics and other teams like Celtics can win!



Don't ignore San Antonio my only warning

And no one's ignoring Orlando they're just not in the top 3 in the leauge talent wise.

1. Lakers
2. Celtics
3. Spurs

Right now from where I see it they're in a class of their own


----------



## Honzou (Aug 16, 2009)

Spurs?
they're nice and all but I don't think they'll be contenders next year.

Big Ben is back in the house...to do nothing  Pistons are pathetic.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 16, 2009)

Spurs will be contenders if healthy. Just like the Celtics.

KG = Duncan 
Manu = Pierce
Jefferson = Allen
Tony Parker = Rondo

Around the same level and age


----------



## Platinum (Aug 16, 2009)

Spurs are contenders every year the way they play and manage their organization.


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 16, 2009)

Spurs are very good...


----------



## Big2hd (Aug 16, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Getting Jamal Crawford for a cookie helped Hawks while Q-rich for the Heat helps. Both teams got stronger.
> Wiz are another team to mention I guess.
> 
> The West is still more interesting as the West has all the best new rookies. The low tier teams such as Clippers, Thunders, and Warriors, all of a sudden look stronger than teams that barely missed the playoffs last year like the Suns.



True the hawks didn't give up much for Crawford but he doesn't play a lick of defense and shots way too much.

And as for Qrich, I guess considering the heat's current talent status he's quite the upgrade and makes them stronger lol

This was one of the weakest draft's I remember, so I believe there won't be that many Lopez's or Rose's who make a sudden impact on there respective squad's this year.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 16, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Spurs will be contenders if healthy. Just like the Celtics.
> 
> KG = Duncan
> Manu = Pierce
> ...



Big 4's impressive


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 16, 2009)

Really true!Big 4 is hard!!!


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 16, 2009)

Man im confused i dont know who to choose!


----------



## Michael Jordan (Aug 16, 2009)

Lakers

Kobe
Gasol
Artest
Odom
Fisher


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 16, 2009)

Anyone doubting healthy Spurs the championship this year are crazy.
I mean did you SEE their squad?!
I mean freaking Dujuan Blair in the second round is the X factor.


Don't write the Hornets out either. We got Emeka, and our two rookies look really promising.
Finally a good SG and a great back up PG that can make plays and play great D.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't doubt the Spurs. But the healthy thing is a big "if", so I feel much safer about my Lakers. 

Lakers have the best team if all are healthy. Should be a very fun season.


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 17, 2009)

The Lakers won't win it twice in a row though.
The Spurs are the biggest winners to me.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 17, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Don't write the Hornets out either.



I lol'd. Hornets will need magic to make it to the 2nd round


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 17, 2009)

Just like how no one expected them to be so good 07-08, we are the underdogs again.
Everyone fails to see how much we improved.
Sure we lost Rasual and the Peja situation isn't getting better but Thorton can fill the boots and Darren Collison can definitely be a great back up pg.
Emeka is a great addition and I'm sad we lost TC, but it was for the best.
James Posey knows his role now and CP3 gets better every year.
Last year injuries shot us down but this season doesn't seem to be that way.


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 17, 2009)

Man i want the season to start we are dying in here trying to the season to start!


----------



## Purchase (Aug 17, 2009)

The Quicker the season starts the quicker it ends o.O.


----------



## Dash (Aug 17, 2009)

No one is doubting that the Hornets have improved but I don't think that there is any way they will get a top 4 seed and NO way that they beat either the Lakers, Spurs, Blazers, Dallas or Nuggets. I don't care how much you improved but guess what, so did 4 of the top 5 teams in the conference. Hornets first round play against the easiest of the five teams (nuggets) was horrible, one game even resulting in the biggest playoff blowout ever. Sorry but the Hornets are looking at another first round exit.


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 17, 2009)

Why everyone put why everyone forget for a team!


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 17, 2009)

Lakers,Celtics,Spurs and other teams are working hard for the championship so this season is gonna be hard!


----------



## Big2hd (Aug 17, 2009)

Hornets aren't going anywhere fast, but they made great move with the Chandler Okafor trade, even though I like Chandler's upside Okafor is a far polished player especially on the offensive end(something the Hornets need). And they added some nice bench players especially Digou, when he gets time he still produces.

And Peja still has a little left in the tank, he clearly showed that when Paul got hurt, Paul just needs to stop playing that two man game with West all the time and try to set him up.

SG postion is a problem too, Posey Mo Pete or Brown are not working out

But the biggest problem geographical lol, There potentially behind 5 teams in the west.

If only they were still in Charlotte, they probably be East Finals contender.


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 17, 2009)

Im in bestbuy computers!But true but Hornets are kinda good!


----------



## Talvius (Aug 17, 2009)

zanaya is kinda weird lol.


anyways yeah hornets are good but they arent anything besides playoff fillers


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 17, 2009)

LoLz im weird!!Ur right about the Honets!!


----------



## Platinum (Aug 18, 2009)

The Lakers will be a real force next year.

I am loving this offseason so far. The rich got richer .


----------



## Halo (Aug 18, 2009)

Why are we talking about the Hornets? They are irrelevant. Lets talk about more important teams like the Bobcats.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 18, 2009)

What, no love for the Bucks people!?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 18, 2009)

Grizzlies will win the title this year. You are all just in denial .


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 18, 2009)

Halo said:


> Why are we talking about the Hornets? They are irrelevant. Lets talk about more important teams like the Bobcats.



Will barely miss it again. 


Bucks got who? Jennings will fail with that mouth of his.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 18, 2009)

I'll bet my sig that the Rockets make the playoffs. That should be fun


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 18, 2009)

NBA.com said:
			
		

> The Haves (Spurs, Lakers, Celtics, Magic, Cavaliers, Mavericks, Trail Blazers)
> 
> The Middle Class (Raptors, Wizards, Pistons, Hawks, Nuggets, Jazz, Rockets, 76ers)
> 
> ...



Even I'm surprised to see the Suns in the last tier


----------



## Purchase (Aug 18, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Will barely miss it again.
> 
> 
> Bucks got who?* Jennings will fail with that mouth of his.*



Exactly, When you hype yourself up more then the media hypes you up. Your destined for massive fail.


----------



## Dash (Aug 18, 2009)

Bobcats still have a shot at the playoffs. Everyone seems to have forgotten DJ Augustin, dude was a total beast last year and can easily develop into a top 10 point guard. I would actually say he's their franchise player now that Meka is gone.

The only promising young player the Bucks have is Mbah a Moute, very nice defensively. I don't like Jennings' game, he doesn't have a shot and unlike in Europe there are intimidating post presences in the NBA.  I wouldn't call him a bust but all he ever will be is a role player or a third option at best. Sorry Jennings but Rubio will get the last laugh. 

I'm not sure if we're middle class, maybe Holders...all those teams are better than us with the possible exception of the 76ers. Its difficult to predict how well we do this season when there are so many factors. Brooks' and Ariza's development, how much will the Clippers/Wolves/Thunder/Grizzlies improve, things in that nature. We have the potential to go as high as the 8th seed or finish in the bottom two of the West. I have us finishing 11th behind the Suns, Clippers and Warriors (Anthony Randolph will beast this year).


----------



## ♪♫ KiD CuDi ♪♫ (Aug 18, 2009)

Can't wait to see how my home town Toronto does next season.


----------



## December (Aug 18, 2009)

I predict 4th seed at best. 4-8 can be any of Toronto, Atlanta, Chicago, and Miami in no specific order.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 18, 2009)

Eww Toronto is at max at 7 seed /= NO One should even predict them higher after how badly they disappointed last season


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 18, 2009)

WRONG! 

Last year was a horrible year for Toronto for many reasons.

1. Locker room and chemistry issues.

2. Injuries, especially to Jose who without him the Raptors look lost on the court.

3. The JO trade was a risk, and didn't pay off at all so it put us in a grave.

4. One of the hardest schedules if not the hardest in the league as far as match ups and road games goes.

5. Coaching issues.

Considering the majority of the roster has been revamped and we addressed majority if not all the issues the Raptors can be competing for the 4th seed this year if not a bit higher depending on how the team gels together.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 19, 2009)

Deviruchi said:


> I predict 4th seed at best. 4-8 can be any of Toronto, Atlanta, Chicago, and Miami in no specific order.



lol at no Washington


----------



## Purchase (Aug 19, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> lol at no Washington



Lol I'm just waiting for next so I can see how overrated Gilbert Arenas becomes.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 19, 2009)

Who will be the starting SG for Wizards? Foye? Miller? hope to God it's not Stevenson, that guy is so washed up.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm thinking Foye. Miller will be a scorer off the bench. Stevenson... well w/e, he's going to be coming off the bench too.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 19, 2009)

Marc Gasol got mad skinny this summer


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 19, 2009)

Marc is on business as well. 

OMG! I just watched the gameplay and features for NBA Live 10, can't Fuckin' wait!


----------



## Purchase (Aug 19, 2009)

Check you Pm JB =D

And if Marc becomes a second Pau o god imagine =D


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 19, 2009)

OMG! so who's going to be Houston's center? 

and how's the lineup going to look?

and when is McGrady expected back from injury? 

so many questions.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 19, 2009)

Who cares lol as a Jazz fan  I think Houston fans deserve it for always calling us cheaters.


----------



## Dash (Aug 19, 2009)

Purchase said:


> Eww Toronto is at max at 7 seed /= NO One should even predict them higher after how badly they disappointed last season



I have them getting the 4th seed. 

What are you going to do about it?


----------



## Dash (Aug 19, 2009)

Purchase said:


> Who cares lol as a Jazz fan  I think Houston fans deserve it for always calling us cheaters.



I think Jazz fans deserve the humiliating defeat against the Lakers and any future sort of distress *for* cheating. 



jk


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 19, 2009)

Purchase said:


> Who cares lol as a Jazz fan  I think Houston fans deserve it for always calling us cheaters.



nah Jazz didn't cheat in that rivalry, it was Fuckin' Dallas that cheated us.


----------



## Dash (Aug 19, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> nah Jazz didn't cheat in that rivalry, it was Fuckin' Dallas that cheated us.



I remember Jeff getting fined for publicly saying the refs were heavily favoring Dallas. 3 years later Tim Donaghy admits the series was fixed and is completely ignored. Funny.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 19, 2009)

Well Dallas got cheated by Miami so it's a circle that never ends lmao.


----------



## xingzup19 (Aug 19, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> OMG! I just watched the gameplay and features for NBA Live 10, can't Fuckin' wait!



Where?


----------



## Purchase (Aug 19, 2009)

I sent you a link to my Live updates thread x=


----------



## Dash (Aug 20, 2009)

> ESPN Insider Rich Bucher is saying that A.I. is close to signing a 2 year deal with the Houston Rockets. Terms of the deal are not disclosed.
> 
> I heard it on Ric bucher's ESPN XM radio show.



Rumor going around, I just hope its not true. T-Mac and AI on the same freaking team? That is a disaster just waiting to happen.


----------



## December (Aug 20, 2009)

In before: [YOUTUBE]exOxUAntx8I[/YOUTUBE]  

Seriously though, if this goes through
T-Mac
AI
Brooks

Thats a lot of shots taken right there.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 20, 2009)

A one year deal is what I heard. That wouldn't be too bad, IMO


----------



## Purchase (Aug 20, 2009)

The fact that I'm expecting more out of A.I then I am out of T-Mac speaks alot.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 20, 2009)

^ Fuck that, T-Mac went bald people he's about business! 

He's def gonna prove himself.


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey i saw this banner that says "Go Lakers" in violet and blue!!!man it was so cool!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 20, 2009)

^ wtf?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 20, 2009)

The banner it was cool!


----------



## Talvius (Aug 20, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> ^ wtf?!?!?!?!?



exactly...


----------



## Purchase (Aug 20, 2009)

He brings comedy he's my new fav poster lmao


----------



## Talvius (Aug 20, 2009)

he has the weirdest things to talk about for real.



but AI with tmac doesnt look real good. honestly AI with anyone doesnt look good to me since the detroit catastrophe..... and he still managed to start the allstar team...


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 20, 2009)

Because he's the people's player


----------



## Talvius (Aug 20, 2009)

i respect ai's game + career but jesus lord his personnality is a pain.


----------



## ♪♫ KiD CuDi ♪♫ (Aug 20, 2009)

I seriously hope this trade doesn't go through. T-mac will come through like a beast off his injury. 

Shaved head? *check*. 
Beard on the grow? *check*.  
Future Kimbo Slice look'n boy? *check*.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 20, 2009)

A.I + Wade look excellent to me D=


----------



## ♪♫ KiD CuDi ♪♫ (Aug 20, 2009)

Purchase said:


> A.I + Wade look excellent to me D=



A.I + D Wade + Beasley I think will be a dangerous trio. A.I and D Wade both have the ability to score off of broken plays and it'll most likely still be a "Give the ball to one of these players for an Iso" team next season.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 21, 2009)

Check out the Nba live 10 Vids and previews


Game looks sexy as hell this year. Maybe this is the year live reclaims it's top spot


----------



## Halo (Aug 21, 2009)

I still can't believe Shaq stole Nash's idea for a reality tv show. As a reality tv watcher myself, its such a crime to do something that shady. That's why I hate Shaq, the guy is a shady good for nothing bastard. I'm also loving Nash again because he loves reality tv show like me. <3


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 21, 2009)

lol women.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh, what's that supposed to mean?


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 21, 2009)

C-Webb's top 5 favorite Raptors: 



I agree with his list for every position, especially when they put Davis as the centre.


----------



## Halo (Aug 22, 2009)

^ I didn't even watch that and know what C-Webb said.....the truth and nothing, but the truth. Man is a God.



thegoodjae said:


> lol women.





Shark Skin said:


> Oh, what's that supposed to mean?


Someone's bitter that his chances at getting a woman is the same as the Pornets' chances of being contenders. OH SNAP!!!


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 22, 2009)

Damn. He ripped the Raptors. 

I was surprised to see T-Mac on the list


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 22, 2009)

Yeah he made some smart ass remarks about em.

I would kill him, but then Halo will go into eternal depression, and can't have that happen.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 22, 2009)

Lol I was loling at the top 5 raptors of all time. And the fact I coulda made that list so quickly and I hardly ever watched the raptors.


----------



## Talvius (Aug 22, 2009)

the grizzlies top 5 all time was ridiculous


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 22, 2009)

Nooo!!

My Live 09 is scratched up and the game won't allow me to play games. Worst part is i didn't save the game to my hard drive.


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 22, 2009)

Halo said:


> ^ I didn't even watch that and know what C-Webb said.....the truth and nothing, but the truth. Man is a God.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone's bitter that his chances at getting a woman is the same as the Pornets' chances of being contenders. OH SNAP!!!



lol women


----------



## ♪♫ KiD CuDi ♪♫ (Aug 22, 2009)

Sorry, but 2k > Live.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 22, 2009)

Lust For Life said:


> Sorry, but 2k > Live.



I have both so it dosen't matter 




His fav 5 Knicks got me tight

He messed up at Pg and Center

The best pg for the Knicks was Mark Jackson not Earl Monroe 
And the best center for the Knicks was Patrick Ewing not Willis Reed

Pg: Mo Cheeks
Sg: Allen Iverson
Sf: Dr. J
Pf: Charles Barkley 
C:  Wilt

Wow never understood how good the 76's all time team was


----------



## December (Aug 22, 2009)

A.I. to the Bobcats?



> Friday night, Dime?s Aron Phillips spoke to an unnamed source who works in the NBA and said that Allen Iverson has worked out the details of a contract with the Charlotte Bobcats, but the deal won?t be official until next week.





Kind of seems like a good fit. OH SHIT!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 22, 2009)

That is a good fit. lolz.


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 22, 2009)

Yeap a good fit!!!


----------



## Purchase (Aug 22, 2009)

From what I've seen from Nba live and heard the reviews of the Demo they said live is gonna give 2k a real run for it's money this year.


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 22, 2009)

I dont know how but my 2k is not working!!!


----------



## Purchase (Aug 22, 2009)

My Little cousin came to visit and in less then 24 hours my Nba 2k9 was broken. Same 2k i had since opening day smh


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 22, 2009)

Purchase said:


> From what I've seen from Nba live and heard the reviews of the Demo they said live is gonna give 2k a real run for it's money this year.



looking sexy.
I might just get Live this year and skip out on 2k.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 22, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> looking sexy.
> I might just get Live this year and skip out on 2k.



I know just like my sexy duck avatar on that page

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVA00Fngvmg[/YOUTUBE]

And this never gets old


Btw this is the best block of the year 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2zyWVieESg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey Purchase how can i post a video!


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey that Kobe block was fuckin good!


----------



## Purchase (Aug 23, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]Put the youtube link in here[/YOUTUBE]


Pretty much that


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 23, 2009)

Ok thanks!!!


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 23, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]HTTP://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6LChpQ2N9Q[/YOUTUBE]


Man look at those dunks!!!


----------



## Purchase (Aug 23, 2009)

Nah  think I'll pass if I wanted to see Dunks I'd watch a Prime Vc3 video.


----------



## Talvius (Aug 23, 2009)

try using the edit button please


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 23, 2009)

Who liked the dunks? If you dont liked the dunks ill change the video


----------



## Jimin (Aug 23, 2009)

Iverson can't get a job. That Pistons thing seriously hurt his career. It just shows he can't play well in a team system, doesn't it?


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 23, 2009)

Man i dont understand you!!!


----------



## Purchase (Aug 23, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Iverson can't get a job. That Pistons thing seriously hurt his career. It just shows he can't play well in a team system, doesn't it?



What are you saying the Bobcats just offered him a contract and so did Miami from what I've heard.


Come vote in my top 10 centers thread D=


----------



## Halo (Aug 23, 2009)

Miami would be fools to get Iverson and the Bobcats front office are perennial idiots.


----------



## Honzou (Aug 23, 2009)

^ speaks the truth.

Iverson is done for IMO. He should just quit IMO.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 23, 2009)

Honzou? said:


> ^ speaks the truth.
> 
> Iverson is done for IMO. He should just quit IMO.



You used no logic in your statement so you should just delete your account. 

Iverson can still give you 18-20 ppg on a team like the bobcats or the heat that are desperately in need of scoring.


----------



## Dash (Aug 23, 2009)

AI is still one of the premiere scorers in the league but the problem is his attitude and the fact that he is an outdated brand of ISO guards. 

Miami and Charlotte would be great fits for him as a long as he behaves and plays within the team.


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 24, 2009)

Iverson would be a great bench player for a team with big crappy bench players. That's about it.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2009)

Iverson won't reach prominence again in the NBA, his career is pretty much over.


----------



## ayoz (Aug 24, 2009)

We all know Iverson won't come off the bench ..


----------



## Purchase (Aug 24, 2009)

He fits perfectly as a starter for the Bobcats what are you people even saying? The Bobcats an A.I are basically a perfect fit especially because of who's coaching them.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 24, 2009)

Purchase said:


> Btw this is the best block of the year
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2zyWVieESg[/YOUTUBE]



omg did they call a foul on that block? 

Fuckin' refs.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 24, 2009)

Purchase said:


> He fits perfectly as a starter for the Bobcats what are you people even saying? The Bobcats an A.I are basically a perfect fit especially because of who's coaching them.



I think that's the prefect fit. I don't know if I like him in Miami, but the Bobcats need a scorer like AI. And Brown seems to get the best out of him, so it should be the best place for him.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 24, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> I think that's the prefect fit. I don't know if I like him in Miami, but the Bobcats need a scorer like AI. And Brown seems to get the best out of him, so it should be the best place for him.




You deserve rep for an excellent post


----------



## Dash (Aug 24, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]qBxgU6p-AqE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]xLCo66av7KI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]AT7L5JZj4d8[/YOUTUBE]

Welcome to Houston Mr. Bonsu!


----------



## Purchase (Aug 24, 2009)

Dash said:


> [YOUTUBE]qBxgU6p-AqE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]xLCo66av7KI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



If only I knew more about who the hell he is.


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 24, 2009)

Man tomorrow ill post a video about Lakers vs. Celtics!!!


----------



## Purchase (Aug 24, 2009)

You have the most random choices in smileys D=


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 24, 2009)

I thought there was some off chance that the Spurs would be keeping Bonsu. I remember that game versus Cleveland. He seems athletic, a hard worker. Of course he played mostly during garbage time, so I wouldn't know if he has a good basketball IQ, but he's worth the chance I guess.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 24, 2009)

I like him.

Welcome to Houston.  we need the help.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2009)

So Michael Beasley is in Rehab....


----------



## December (Aug 24, 2009)

> "Miami Heat forward Michael Beasley(notes) checked into an unidentified Houston rehabilitation hospital over the weekend, multiple sources told Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> Sources said the Heat encouraged Beasley to check into the facility to address possible substance and psychological issues. He is expected to spend time with former NBA player and coach John Lucas(notes), who is renown for his success in working with troubled players.
> 
> ...







Supercool Beas!


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 24, 2009)

Man I really didn't think Beasley's career would take this path so quickly. I know he had tons of pressure on him, but I thought that with the spotlight coming back on Wade, Beasley would be relieved of that pressure and in turn help him relax for the rest of his rookie season. But he just didn't seem to handle any of this all too well (maybe having to come off the bench got him down, but still...)


----------



## Dash (Aug 24, 2009)

Purchase said:


> If only I knew more about who the hell he is.



Well spent some time in the D-League and a few years in Europe, where he was a premiere player. Spurs signed him to a 10 day contract and then a second one I believe, but was cut because they needed room for Drew Gooden and Bonsu's contract wouldn't affect them at all. He then signed with the Raptors, where he became an instant fan favorite because of his energy and dunks. He averaged 5 ppg and 5 rpg in 13 minutes of play. 

His energy and hustle fits perfectly with our squad but with so many power forwards, I would suspect a trade.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 25, 2009)

50% of Texas are Spurs Fans
25% of Texas are Houston Fans
25% of Texas are Mavs Fans

Yes I thought I'd just throw that random made up statistic out there


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 25, 2009)

I liked Bonsu on the Raptors, he had energy and toughness. I wish the Raptors re-signed him but oh well, he should do good in Houston. 

I've been looking at gameplay videos of both 2K10 and Live. They both look good so far, but I'm going to pre-order the collectors edition of 2K10 for now...if Live ends up getting a better rating and is more liked by fans then I'll get that as well.


----------



## Halo (Aug 25, 2009)

I don't give a shit that that dude smokes weed, the entire league does. Hell, I just found coupons for weed the other day, buy one get one free. Seriously.  Its more concerning when you find out he's suicidal, that is beyond sad.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 25, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> I liked Bonsu on the Raptors, he had energy and toughness. I wish the Raptors re-signed him but oh well, he should do good in Houston.
> 
> I've been looking at gameplay videos of both 2K10 and Live. They both look good so far, but I'm going to pre-order the collectors edition of 2K10 for now...if Live ends up getting a better rating and is more liked by fans then I'll get that as well.



I pre-ordered both so I own you lol.


And the second I saw Beasly did weed I thought he should be suspended.


*
LeBron says loyalty is to Akron*




> ESPN's Sunday Conversation was with LeBron James, who talked about the usual variety of subjects while promoting his new movie (More Than a Game) and book. And on the 2010 front, he made a very lucid point about the "loyalty" that Clevelanders are banking on when it comes to his free agency decision.
> 
> "My loyalty is to Akron. I'm looking forward to this upcoming season, but I'm looking forward to the summer of 2010, too, to see what may happen. No matter what happens that summer, you know, I'm still here. I've got a nice big house here that I'm always coming back to. You know, I love this city and I'll always give back to this city no matter what my profession; if it takes me somewhere else."







Sounds to me like someones saying his final goodbyes


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 25, 2009)

That's exactly what it sounds like.


----------



## Talvius (Aug 25, 2009)

LOL LeFool James is leaving a contender just to go back to the starting point.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 25, 2009)

Talvius said:


> LOL LeFool James is leaving a contender just to go back to the starting point.



Well lets be serious the Knicks are pretty much a Giant Supporting cast and a pretty good one at that. With player like Harrigton/Nate/Lee/Duhon, they have no star though so if Lebron goes it could be a perfect fit. And D'Antoni> Brown 
just putting that out there. And they have a up and coming rookie in Gallinari who's stats are gonna get mega inflated under D'antoni


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 25, 2009)

Purchase said:


> The Lakers are the clear championship favorites with Boston and San Antonio right behind.



Yup so true!!!!


----------



## Purchase (Aug 25, 2009)

Didn't i write that quote like 10 pages ago lmao


----------



## Talvius (Aug 25, 2009)

im telling u this dude is weird


----------



## Dash (Aug 25, 2009)

*The 10 best teams of the decade never to win a championship

By Kelly Dwyer*



> 10. Miami Heat, 2004-05
> 
> 9. Detroit Pistons, 2005-06
> 
> ...





Oh come on...Cleveland should be no where near that list.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 25, 2009)

Maybe not number one, but I'd have to put them in the top 10.


----------



## Honzou (Aug 25, 2009)

I'd have put them in the top ten also, but not first. Man, that list brings back memories. I was rooting for the Wolves that year when they lost to the Lakers, but the Pistons winning was enough for me in 03/04


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 26, 2009)

Honzou? said:


> I'd have put them in the top ten also, but not first. Man, that list brings back memories. I was rooting for the Wolves that year when they lost to the Lakers, but the Pistons winning was enough for me in 03/04



Yup so true!Good times!


----------



## El Torero (Aug 26, 2009)

Ricky Rubio has been signed for Barcelona for 3,7 millions of euros


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 26, 2009)

So he's not coming over this year? And is just a one year deal?


----------



## El Torero (Aug 26, 2009)

Is a 5 years deal, but which each year finishing, his restriction clausule becomes cheaper, so in 2-3 years to NBA.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 26, 2009)

Damn you Rubio.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 26, 2009)

The Kings should have definitely won it more then the Cavs, and so should the Lakers. The Cavs were really nothing but a regular season team


----------



## Dash (Aug 26, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Is a 5 years deal, but which each year finishing, his restriction clausule becomes cheaper, so in 2-3 years to NBA.



False. ESPN just reported there is no deal in place.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2009)

Awesome, Rubio needs to get his ass over here quick .


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 26, 2009)

Man that Rubio!!! 

Look at this video

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1xFv-5Cgxc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 26, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Awesome, Rubio needs to get his ass over here quick .



exactly!!!


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 26, 2009)

Rubio is a lucky lucky guy man!


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2009)

So we got Emo Beasley and Iverson getting an offer from the Grizzles. It will have to do for now .


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 27, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Ricky Rubio has been signed for Barcelona for 3,7 millions of euros



what the


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 27, 2009)

Lols i also sayed that!!!


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 28, 2009)

Found this good vid 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngrEI7VvaOw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sup Brah (Aug 28, 2009)

wow rubio better end up in the nba... i have been waiting too long for this and he better not go to barcelona!!!

other than that.... GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 28, 2009)

I <3 Rubio. Tall pg.


----------



## ♪♫ KiD CuDi ♪♫ (Aug 28, 2009)

I was actually more hyped about Johnny Flynn as opposed to Ricky Rubio.


----------



## Dash (Aug 28, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> Found this good vid
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngrEI7VvaOw[/YOUTUBE]



Amazing mix. Great find. 

[YOUTUBE]iDiDVdRXMpc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 28, 2009)

While everyone is in the mood for videos...


----------



## Thorn (Aug 28, 2009)

ITS VELVET HOOP.  WRIST BAND FULLA LOOT


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 28, 2009)

Here's a new T-Mac interview vid



He talks about his surgery and how he should have sat his ass down last year.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> While everyone is in the mood for videos...


----------



## Dash (Aug 28, 2009)

This is for you Jedi. 



> There was not much to report from the workouts or the pickup game that followed. It was not as if Tracy McGrady walked in and played in a five-on-five, pick up game as if he never had that microfracture surgery back in February.
> 
> That happened the day before in Chicago, rather than in Toyota Center, and on a day that Daryl Morey was in town to check on his progress.
> 
> ...





Props to Tracy for working his ass off this summer.

*Breaking: Captain Jack wants out of Golden State*



> On this rainy and dreary day in New York City this afternoon, Stephen Jackson and Al Harrington were at South Street Seaport for a block party put on by their sneaker company Protege. One of the MCs at the event asked Stack Jack in front of the crowd whether he thought the Warriors were going to make the playoffs. *Jackson paused then smiled before responding, “Um…I don’t think I’ll be a Warrior next year. I’m looking to leave.”*





> Dime: You made a big declaration earlier today by saying you wanted out of Golden State. When did you decide this?
> 
> Stephen Jackson: It’s not about a decision I made. It’s just things are in the air right now. I really can’t get too much into it right now, but *I’m just looking to go somewhere where I can go and win a championship.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 28, 2009)

Top ten defenders. With Bruce Bowen's Karate Kick. Solid list I think. I was surprised to see KG at number 1. 

I hope T-Mac is back


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2009)

KG is not the best defender of the decade, that guy gets so overrated by everyone .


----------



## Big2hd (Aug 29, 2009)

Gonna have to agree with the article on KG being the best defender this decade.

With his combination of the length and speed makes him a nightmare to match up with. You always have to know were he is especially if someone posting up with their back to the hoop and he's off the ball. He usually turn those routine post points into highlights of swatting the ball into the stands. And if you had to you had you could put him out of natural position at PF and he'd still be  effective.


MJ vs KR epic shit, the man has a sweet J

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9LYkRdLfS4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 29, 2009)

It's Comeback Season for T-Mac, the guy is focused now. Still one of the few finesse players in the league.


----------



## Talvius (Aug 29, 2009)

lol mj was blocking them shots!


im hyped about tmac but lets face it rockets still wont do anything relevant


----------



## Bushido Brown (Aug 29, 2009)

ben wallace should have been first on that list. He had 3 or 4 straight years of winning the award. KG one it only once.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 29, 2009)

Talvius said:


> lol mj was blocking them shots!
> 
> 
> im hyped about tmac but lets face it rockets still wont do anything relevant



doesn't really matter and we all know that. Just want to see T-Mac playing well and healthy. Rockets can work on contending when Yao comes back, no way in hell are they going far without Yao.


----------



## Dash (Aug 29, 2009)

Man Rockets have potential to be great next year. 

Yao
Tracy (if he comes back)
Aaron Brooks
Shane Battier
Trevor Ariza
Luis Scola
Top 6-8 pick in a deep draft
Whoever we can sign from $10 million to a max deal in the 2010 bonanza 

I'm getting goosebumps


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 29, 2009)

Yea I like that squad, glad Artest left. we just need a healthy T-Mac, Yao and chemistry. I think Ariza will fit fine. I hope everything goes well for T-Mac this season so that he comes back.


----------



## Big2hd (Aug 29, 2009)

lol Tmac fans, I'm hoping Tmac is healthy too, so my rockets can trade him and get some decent value for his fragile ass.

One of them injury prone fools(Yao and Tmac) have to go, I'm tired of this shit, every season were suppose to break out and something happens to one or both(we did get to the west finals though but you know the rest of the story..).

I don't wanna give up on Yao yet, they aren't 7'0 footers with the skill set he has.


----------



## Dash (Aug 29, 2009)

Big2hd said:


> lol Tmac fans, I'm hoping Tmac is healthy too, so my rockets can trade him and get some decent value for his fragile ass.
> 
> One of them injury prone fools(Yao and Tmac) have to go, I'm tired of this shit, every season were suppose to break out and something happens to one or both(we did get to the west finals though but you know the rest of the story..).



Just what can we get for him? Aren't we just better off letting him expire in a HUGE free agent market?



> I don't wanna give up on Yao yet, they aren't 7'0 footers with the skill set he has.



There aren't many guards with the scoring, drive in and passing ability of Tracy McGrady. 

In terms of healthy: Tracy > Yao

How is Tracy is fragile? Isn't it always Yao who ends up ruining our season?


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 30, 2009)

I agree with Dash. T-Mac was and still is the best passer and shooter on this team. Offensively he's amazing


----------



## ayoz (Aug 30, 2009)

Big2hd said:


> lol Tmac fans, I'm hoping Tmac is healthy too, so my rockets can trade him and get some decent value for his fragile ass.
> 
> One of them injury prone fools(Yao and Tmac) have to go, I'm tired of this shit, every season were suppose to break out and something happens to one or both(*we did get to the west finals though but you know the rest of the story*..).
> 
> I don't wanna give up on Yao yet, they aren't 7'0 footers with the skill set he has.


Semi-finals sir.


----------



## Big2hd (Aug 30, 2009)

Dash said:


> Just what can we get for him? Aren't we just better off letting him expire in a HUGE free agent market?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Best case scenario that rockets can lure another FA in 2010 after Tmac's contract expires, but highly doubt it especially if Yao injury woes continue most of the real Big names(James and Wade) probably already spoken for it's just that no one is telling.

Lol so you think there not that many SF/SG like Tmac as there is C like Yao? I think not, much easier to replace a Mcgrady over a Yao.

When healthy Yao is the best center in the NBA, When McGrady is healthy he's just a great offensive player.

I know you're Tmac fanboy but even you gotta admit he's injury prone(how bout that sounds lil less insulting than fragile lol).

Yao ruining the season, mothafucka played on a broken foot, if he still healthy Lakers wouldn't have won that series.



ayoz said:


> Semi-finals sir.



You got me(i really didn't stretch my mind about it lol)



Dracule Mihawk said:


> I agree with Dash. T-Mac was and still is the best passer and shooter on this team. Offensively he's amazing



In his heyday he was these things, lets just wait and see if he is best of anything on this team again, especially after microfracture surgery he could come out like Webber(not so good) or Stoudamire(not so bad).


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 30, 2009)

@ Dracule - I couldn't view the interview with T-Mac u posted, is it on youtube?


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 31, 2009)

Lol. I can't view it either. It's a bit old though. I realized it being old later.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 31, 2009)

No Way how did this thread lose it's sticky


----------



## Talvius (Aug 31, 2009)

basketball became irrelevant


----------



## Big2hd (Aug 31, 2009)

Talvius said:


> basketball became irrelevant



nonsense(although I'm getting jacked up for the beginning of NFL season)



> In an interview with Sam Alipour of ESPN The Magazine, Houston Rockets general manager Daryl Morey said Yao Ming could return at some point in the 2009-10 season and the team no longer feels his broken left foot is a career-threatening injury as once thought.



 I like sound of this even though I don't want the big man to be rushed too early


----------



## Platinum (Aug 31, 2009)

Well that's good for Yao .


----------



## Talvius (Aug 31, 2009)

i dont buy this crap. even if yoa comes back he still gonna hurt himself the next season


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 31, 2009)

sweet Yao will be back. He's got too much passion and will power, he'll be back.


----------



## xingzup19 (Aug 31, 2009)

Anyone see the Birdman's beard nest?


----------



## Negative-Ion (Aug 31, 2009)

Ricky Rubio possibly the dumbest player for staying in europe. Well good, stay there, he just took his career back 10 years. The would be player, will not be anymore.


----------



## ReasonableDoubt (Sep 1, 2009)

Excuse my language, but Ricky Rubio is a pussy. He doesn't get drafted by the team of his choice so he decided to go back to Europe. Seriously, there are people out there who would give their nuts for a chance to play in the NBA.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 1, 2009)

Talvius said:


> i dont buy this crap. even if yoa comes back he still gonna hurt himself the next season



Well, Yao hurts himself every year.


----------



## El Torero (Sep 1, 2009)

Uh, it´s not fault of Ricky. Is fault of Joventut, the team, which put him a retain clausule of 5,5 millions which the player and Wolves couldn´t pay entirely for go to NBA. Barça has been the team which could be able to play the clausule.


----------



## Purchase (Sep 1, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_JsWznhORA[/YOUTUBE]

New Nba live video looks smexhy D=



All Nba live updates can be found here


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 1, 2009)

sexy indeed!

major improvements.


----------



## Purchase (Sep 1, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> sexy indeed!
> 
> major improvements.



Yea can't wait for the game to come out


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 1, 2009)

I hate the fact at least on 360 to shoot you have to use the stupid right analog stick.

*Misses the good old days of the SNES*


----------



## Purchase (Sep 1, 2009)

Live it was always B wasn't it?


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 1, 2009)

B to shoot, A to pass.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 1, 2009)

Purchase said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_JsWznhORA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> New Nba live video looks smexhy D=
> 
> ...



Looks real good


----------



## Purchase (Sep 1, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> B to shoot, A to pass.



I always thought live gave you more player control then 2k


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2009)

Rubio is not coming to 2011 .


----------



## Purchase (Sep 1, 2009)

O well he was to good for a weak draft like this one lol.


----------



## Dash (Sep 1, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Rubio is not coming to 2011 .



He backed out of the deal, what a punk. 

2k > Live btw


----------



## Purchase (Sep 1, 2009)

LIEZ we don't compare games until the demo



> Replace Kobe with Dora Explora on the 09' Lakers, do they win the title?*





> I think they do, because Dora has proved over the years that she has the GOAT work ethic to accomplish her goal and reach her final destination. She's also a great teamate, I mean as Boots the monkey who has gotten along fine with Dora and followed her GOAT leadership. Dora would also get along with Phil...I mean, ask "The Map", he dishes out the gameplan and Dora executes it very well.
> 
> Also, her ending celebration would be greater than Kobe's...See Kobe stood by himself on the stage holding the trophy counting on his hands like.."1,2,3,4"...Dora always say's...."We did it!!"...WE...The ultimate team player. She even handles the tough times well, when there's obstacles in her way, she plows right thru them using her on court IQ...And she has beatin her Rival "Swiper" 87% of the time they have faced eachother...The girl is a winner.
> 
> ...




Lmao found that on Ish forums and I loled hard


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 2, 2009)

RON ARTEST SINGING CELINE DIONNNNNNNNNNNNNN. MY HEART MUST GO ONNNNNN.


----------



## Purchase (Sep 2, 2009)

Lol I can't even describe the amout of fail I heard in the video


----------



## Talvius (Sep 2, 2009)

what i hate about nba lives is that the game just doesnt seem fluid. like the animation. i dont like it. when the guy dunks its ugly. anyways im still a 2k fanboy so maybe im blinded.


----------



## Dash (Sep 2, 2009)

> When the "NBA 2K10" producers announced that they were lowering the player ratings in their game across the board to better separate the superstars you cheer from the bench players doing all the cheering, all you had to do was look at Jerome James and his embarrassing 42 overall rating to know they weren't messing around. Other casualties of the ratings game include Adam Morrison (crashing hard to a 55 overall) and even former 2K Sports spokesman J.J. Redick, who despite showing some flashes in the postseason, drops to a 52.





Damn...one of the things that I liked about the 2k series was the not so ridiculous ratings like Live. 

Other than that I found some great, great info on 2k10. 



A few snips from the long article. 



> -The commentary and presentation might sound cool when reading about them, but you will appreciate these aspects a lot more when you're actually playing the game. And what's nice is that is the commentary will be fresh throughout the year, because it won't be until playoffs time that you see the duo discussing the playoff matchups going on and all that.





> -The cool part about a lot of these pregame rituals and so forth is that you won't see the same ones every time. So maybe you see KG bang his head off the stantion one time, but the next time you see Ray Allen making sweet love to the powder. It happens this way because the camera is dynamic so it won't always focus on the same stuff or players.





> -If you make the team, you'll probably start by getting 2-3 minutes a game. In other words, you have to build your way up. You might also get a different role at points. If you get drafted as a SF by the Warriors and make the team, you might find yourself playing PF a good amount. So be ready to handle different positions and styles.





This is too good to resist.


----------



## Jeff (Sep 3, 2009)

2k10 it is


----------



## Purchase (Sep 3, 2009)

Dash said:


> Damn...one of the things that I liked about the 2k series was the not so ridiculous ratings like Live.
> 
> Other than that I found some great, great info on 2k10.
> 
> ...



Pre game rituals were like baby food for live that was like the first thing they completed.    


Read the article and look at the vids 

K.O Ness



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52jsUT04H4Y[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jr2_MAWuO2E[/YOUTUBE]

Look and watchness pre game rituals are ez stuff
For game play click on the links but 2k has nothing on creating a player customization


----------



## ♪♫ KiD CuDi ♪♫ (Sep 3, 2009)

NBA Live 10 looks so crappy, it just made a few thousands of people hop onto the 2k10 bandwagon.


----------



## Dash (Sep 3, 2009)

Purchase said:


> Pre game rituals were like baby food for live that was like the first thing they completed.
> 
> 
> Read the article and look at the vids
> ...



Its not just the pre game ritual dude, the stuff I posted was just the icing. Read the whole article I posted, there is a whole lot of new features they added. 

Anyways here is a look back at the top 5 picks in each draft this decade. 

*2000*
1. Kenyon Martin
2. Stromile Swift
3. Darius Miles
4. Marcus Fizer
5. Mike Miller

*2001*
1. Kwame Brown
2. Tyson Chandler
3. Pau Gasol
4. Eddy Curry
5. Jason Richardson

*2002*
1. Yao Ming
2. Jay Williams 
3. Mike Dunleavy Jr. 
4. Drew Gooden
5. Nikoloz Tskitishvili 

*2003*
1. Lebron James
2. Darko Milicic
3. Carmelo Anthony
4. Chris Bosh
5. Dwayne Wade

*2004*
1. Dwight Howard
2. Emeka Okafor
3. Ben Gordan
4. Shaun Livingston
5. Devin Harris

*2005*
1. Andrew Bogut
2. Marvin Williams
3. Chris Paul
4. Deron Williams
5. Raymond Felton

*2006*
1. Andrea Bargnani
2. LaMarcus Aldridge 
3. Adam Morrison
4. Tyrus Thomas
5. Sheldon Williams

From now on I will color code players according to how they played _so far_

*2007*
1. Greg Oden
2. Kevin Durant
3. Al Horford
4. Mike Conley
5. Jeff Green

*2008*
1. Derrick Rose
2. Michael Beasley
3. OJ Mayo
4. Russell Westbrook
5. Kevin Love

Blue - Star
Green - Perennial all-star or solid 2nd or 3rd option
Grey - Meh solid player, not a bad pick
Orange -  Bust but not a terrible player
Red - Total bust (injuries are no excuse)

This isn't a matter of who was picked ahead of who, its about how well the pick turned out.

I used a simple point system (probably defective) to rank the overall picks.

1. First overall pick
2. Third overall pick
3. Fifth overall pick
5T. Second and Fourth overall picks

Strange, the even numbers have produced the worst players from the top 5. The real #2 pick is actually the pick right after it, the third overall pick. 

For more fun I went ahead and used that point system and applied it to the 2009 NBA Draft. 

1. Blake Griffin
2. Hasheem Thabeet
3. James Harden
4. Tyreke Evans
5. Ricky Rubio


----------



## Purchase (Sep 3, 2009)

Lust For Life said:


> NBA Live 10 looks so crappy, it just made a few thousands of people hop onto the 2k10 bandwagon.



What do you know how many people hopped back onto the live bandwagon this year because of how nice it is.

This is the Czar you know the guy who made all those videos comparing Live and 2k and people though he was a 2k fanboy cause he'd rate 2k above in nearly every category. 






> Before I move on, I have to say that Live 10 is the most visually impressive hoop game I have ever seen in person. No screen shot anywhere on the internet that I have seen can do it justice. One thing that I found more impressive than the graphics alone was how fluid the Nba Live 10 controls felt when moving and manipulating the players on the floor. A key thing to remember as I go though this is that Nba Live 10 is not perfect.





> When making my video I had a nearly a 5 minute segment I cut out just dealing with player movement without the ball. If your a fan of utilizing the full range of right stick movement. Live 10 has you covered and then some. Its so subtle and yet it adds so much to the experience. The locomotion engine in Live 10 is an absolute beast. Players can walk, run, and sprint all dependent on the right stick pressure. There are also different foot plants the players perform when changing direction that vary according to their current speed, momentum and the force of the right stick when changing direction (remember this for later).





> Live takes my excitement of this control to a new level by incorporating individual player momentums ( I know I didn't believe it myself). Each player... EACH player in the game has the ability to ?feel? different. So controlling Chris Paul and Chauncy Billups are not at all the same experience. This is truly revolutionary. The system continues to go deeper when you consider it's effects on how different players handle the ball.






Steve Noah talking about the live improvements.



> On the offensive side of the ball, wow. The Lakers have 392 plays to choose from and a lot of those plays have variations. You can choose plays from the post, perimeter, isolation, pick and roll, screener, post up and off ball screen.



This year they went to the coaches to get authentic playbooks . 

These are 2 of the 2k fans I've seen that went out of their ways to write an article about live 10. 

Look it up there's podcast, more articles, vids of the NBA Rookies getting excited playing live 10. People who got the demo first hand and such.

It's obvious you have no clue what your talking about . Go on operation sports you can see how many former 2k fans say they're buying live this year. 

You an Idiot if you said the live video's made people go to 2k.

The live video's are what have people talking right now.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtxqAStD-Uo[/YOUTUBE]

This is the Dna explained how revolutionary it was last year but the game play just couldn't match up to the level of depth the Dna had.  Now with the massive improvements in gameplay + Dna. Live 10 is in a position to offer you one of the most realistic gameing experiences of any nex gen sports game.


----------



## Halo (Sep 3, 2009)

Why the hell is TNT interested in Bruce Bowen of all people to join them? Please tell me he's going to be a sideline reporter, maybe he can trip a few players while he's courtside. I don't pay a significant amount of attention to him, but from what I've seen, he's far from interesting.


----------



## Purchase (Sep 4, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kj6h8TF58U[/YOUTUBE]


Flying Kicks seem very interesting to me. Imagine the jokes Barkley would crack on him if he was on TnT


----------



## Big2hd (Sep 4, 2009)

> The waiting and wondering is finally over for restricted free agent Ramon Sessions, who agreed Friday to sign a four-year, $16 million offer sheet with the Minnesota Timberwolves.
> 
> A source told ESPN.com that the paperwork on the deal was being processed Friday morning. After Sessions signs, the Milwaukee Bucks will have seven days to match the offer, which they are not expected to do.





Damn I didn't see that one coming, I thought Sessions was NY or LA Clip bound, but I guess with Nate Robinson probably resigning and Rubio backing out, opportunity came knocking.

Wolves can now bring Flynn around slowly and they don't have to worry about Rubio, they can even trade his rights if they want to.

Wolves gonna be a nice squad, Sessions is the real deal, Bucks are idiots for letting this guy go(I doubt they'll match). 

I wonder if Rambis gonna run the triangle?


----------



## Dash (Sep 4, 2009)

^Splash!

I <3 Kahn.


----------



## Purchase (Sep 4, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2-1rCTr0To[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anSuLFrHq08[/YOUTUBE]

2 New Nba live 10 video's look at the 5 on5 gameplay and the computer actually plays authentic basketball.

It's computer vs Computer using live Dna


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 5, 2009)

Is 2k10 coming out for the PC?


----------



## Jimin (Sep 5, 2009)

They make b-ball games for PC?


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 5, 2009)

NBA Live up till 2008

2k9 was the first PC 2k game. I liked it. The controls are obviously much better on a console though


----------



## Baki (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm just pissed off the T-Wolves GM robbed us of Rubio for the next couple of years just because he wanted to play hardball. Way to give a promising european player a good first impression of how the NBA works.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 5, 2009)

Wasent it rubio who got scared of the nba and wanted 2 more years in europe to gain experince?


----------



## Big2hd (Sep 5, 2009)

Baki said:


> I'm just pissed off the T-Wolves GM robbed us of Rubio for the next couple of years just because he wanted to play hardball. Way to give a promising european player a good first impression of how the NBA works.



I don't think you know what you're talking about, Kahn did everything he could to buy out Rubio.


----------



## Dash (Sep 5, 2009)

Baki said:


> I'm just pissed off the T-Wolves GM robbed us of Rubio for the next couple of years just because he wanted to play hardball. Way to give a promising european player a good first impression of how the NBA works.



Kahn handled the Rubio matter in the most professional way a GM could. He even took multiple trips to Europe and worked his ass off only to have the punk pussy out.


----------



## Purchase (Sep 6, 2009)

The Knicks are trying to get Rubio at this moment from what I've heard.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcVEDCqKNz0[/YOUTUBE]

Anyone remember this video from earlier this year. 

Lol some white kid cracking on white ball players lol


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 6, 2009)

The heck


----------



## Purchase (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm Caucasian it's the reason Michael Jordan took it for 40 this evening. I'm exausted, barley breathing I've been sitting on the bench all season. And no matter what they'll never pass it to me. My range is as far as my arms can reach. 

Lmao


----------



## December (Sep 6, 2009)

"Not a monster, not a baller, I'm simply tall."

lololllo


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 6, 2009)

LoL at the vid.


----------



## Purchase (Sep 7, 2009)

Lol the kid who made this vid probably got attacked by 200 white b ball players


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 8, 2009)

That vid was great. When does training camp starT?


----------



## Purchase (Sep 8, 2009)

A week I think? Training camp is where it all went wrong for me team last year. Cause D-Will wanted to go in and hurt his ankle lol o well


Live 10 demo out this thursday even if your saying your getting 2k at least play the demo peoples


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah ill give it a go.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 8, 2009)

I haven't bothered hooking my PS3 to PSN yet, is it a free demo on PSN?


----------



## Jeff (Sep 8, 2009)

Sucks.

The only headlines worth noting in the past few days involving the NBA is the tidbit about Dirk's ex fiancee or whatever not being pregnant


----------



## Dash (Sep 8, 2009)

Something I got together...stats date back to 1999.

*Spurs*

_Worst record:_ 53-29 (1999-2000)
_Best record:_ 63-19 (2005-2006)
_1st in division:_ 7 times (1999, 2001, 2002, 2003, 2005, 2006, 2009)
_1st in conference:_ 4 times (1999, 2001, 2003, 2006) 
_Key injuries:_ Tony Parker (44 games total), Manu Ginobili (96 games), Tim Duncan (53 games), David Robinson (26 games).
_Regular season record: _ 613 - 257 (70%)
_Playoff record:_ 98-59 (62%)
_Playoff series won:_ 23
_NBA Finals:_ 4
_NBA Championships_ 4


*Lakers*

_Worst record:_ 34-48 (2004-2005)
_best record:_ 67-15 (1999-2000)
_1st in division:_ 5 times (2000, 2001, 2004, 2008, 2009)
_1st in conference:_ 4 times (2000, 2001, 2008, 2009)
_Key injuries:_ Kobe Bryant (72 games), Shaq (57 games), Pau Gasol (56 games, only played 27 games with Lakers in 07-08), Lamar Odom (55 games), Derek Fisher (86 games) Karl Malone (40 games)
_Regular season record:_ 561-309 (64%)
_Playoff record:_ 101-50 (67%)
_Playoff series won:_ 24
_NBA Finals:_ 6
_NBA Championships:_ 4


----------



## MOTO (Sep 9, 2009)

Man I haven't been here in a long time. Anyways I'm going to d/l the Live 10 demo as well. I've already seen some preview vids and it seems like they have put in a lot of work on it. 

From what I've heard the release dates for the demo are as follow:

Sep. 10: XBox 360 Gold Members

Sep. 17: PS3 and Xbox 360 silver members


----------



## Big2hd (Sep 9, 2009)

Finally someone found the answer lol



> Free-agent guard Allen Iverson informed the Grizzlies this morning that he will accept a one-year offer to bring his explosive scoring to FedExForum this season, according to an NBA source.
> 
> Iverson?s decision came following a Monday night meeting in Atlanta with Griz owner Michael Heisley, general manager Chris Wallace and head coach Lionel Hollins. Iverson, a 34-year-old, 13-year veteran, will play for a contract that pays $3.5 million (what the Griz have left under the salary cap) and the deal will be loaded with incentives.
> 
> Iverson confirmed his decision on Twitter.



Memphis is either gonna be a hot mess with Randolph and Iverson on the same squad or a dangerous team(if Iverson buys in coming off the bench that is) that will have no problem scoring with the best of them, defensively that's a different story...


----------



## Talvius (Sep 9, 2009)

lol AI and randolph!. Cant wait to see what thats gonna be like


----------



## Purchase (Sep 9, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E93zGUzVRv0[/YOUTUBE]

New live 10 shooting and driving video

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdrVV5T3HDE&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]

Some Live 10 passes


----------



## Roy (Sep 9, 2009)

2K10 is better, it has Kobe :ho


----------



## Purchase (Sep 9, 2009)

The 1st Czarisode is out you know the guy that evaluates each of the basketball games and compares them. Well his first video is an evaluation of Nba live 10



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZF2Pf50_hTw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 9, 2009)

Holy shit that guy's voice get's fucking irritating very fast in that video.


----------



## Purchase (Sep 9, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Holy shit that guy's voice get's fucking irritating very fast in that video.



Lol you never watched any of the Czar's vids comparing live and 2k?  Where 70% of the time he saids 2k shits on live 



Thats his other vids


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 10, 2009)

Purchase said:


> The 1st Czarisode is out you know the guy that evaluates each of the basketball games and compares them. Well his first video is an evaluation of Nba live 10
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZF2Pf50_hTw[/YOUTUBE]



Not bad


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 10, 2009)

I like Czarisodes.


----------



## Talvius (Sep 10, 2009)

at what time does the demo come out? cause i dont see it


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 10, 2009)

I hope the demo doesn't dissapoint, I'll dl it when i get home from school.

Someone please get Mike Taylor in the dunk contest.


----------



## Talvius (Sep 10, 2009)

its still not out


----------



## ♪♫ KiD CuDi ♪♫ (Sep 10, 2009)

I'll admit, it was live how Bibby got bodied and fell to the floor after he ran into the screen.


----------



## LayZ (Sep 10, 2009)

AI in Memphis doesn't feel right, but I'll get used to it. 

Man its going to be great seeing MJ inducted into the HOF.


----------



## Purchase (Sep 10, 2009)

It's out tommaro because it got delayed


----------



## Dash (Sep 10, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]XRBXuWAMr5I[/YOUTUBE]

/thread


----------



## Talvius (Sep 10, 2009)

all this waiting for nothing -_- + more waiting


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 10, 2009)

Purchase said:


> Lol you never watched any of the Czar's vids comparing live and 2k?  Where 70% of the time he saids 2k shits on live
> 
> 
> 
> Thats his other vids



Nah man, I usually go by IGN reviews and reviews by fellow gamers who play NBA games a lot.

I could barely stand listening to that video for the full 7 minutes.


----------



## Purchase (Sep 10, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_cfz95vhBs[/YOUTUBE]

Czarisode episode 2


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 10, 2009)

D. Williams handles will be so nasty on this game. ><"


----------



## Purchase (Sep 10, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> D. Williams handles will be so nasty on this game. ><"



Yea Lmao he drove past him ez as hell


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_cfz95vhBs[/YOUTUBE] 


I'm sold to this game at dis point


----------



## Big2hd (Sep 10, 2009)

> Isaiah Rider is attempting a comeback at age 38, and according to his agent the Nets are considering bringing him into training camp.
> Rider has had a checkered history with the law, and the NBA, where he hasn't played since the 2001-02 season. Despite the possibility of bringing him into camp, the Nets have said that they don't see him competing for a roster spot. A return to the NBA for Rider would be a longshot, at best.



I use to love his game even though he was bit of a knuckle head.

Bout 4 or 5 years late with the comeback though


----------



## Purchase (Sep 11, 2009)

The Nba live demo is out


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 11, 2009)

^Yeah for 360. 

Need to wait for the PS3 demo.


----------



## Talvius (Sep 11, 2009)

downloadin right now i cant wait!



(EDIT) so i played the demo.......and i guess im gonna have to buy both live 10 and 2k10


----------



## Purchase (Sep 11, 2009)

Talvius said:


> downloadin right now i cant wait!
> 
> 
> 
> (EDIT) so i played the demo.......and i guess im gonna have to buy both live 10 and 2k10



Good stuff all you have to do is give it a chance


----------



## Talvius (Sep 11, 2009)

im really surprised of how well they improved. I still like the 2k controls better but live has a nice feel to it this year.


----------



## Purchase (Sep 11, 2009)

I like how Live gives you complete control over your dribble moves though


----------



## stomponfrogs (Sep 11, 2009)

Purchase said:


> I like how Live gives you complete control over your dribble moves though



I was able to control my dribble moves in 2k9...


----------



## Purchase (Sep 11, 2009)

stomponfrogs said:


> I was able to control my dribble moves in 2k9...



Thats intresting so was I


----------



## Talvius (Sep 11, 2009)

is there a way to lock down our opponent defensively in live? cause right now my O is great but my D is disgusting


----------



## stomponfrogs (Sep 11, 2009)

Purchase said:


> Thats intresting so was I



My bad, I thought you were implying that Live and 2k differed in that aspect.


----------



## Purchase (Sep 11, 2009)

Talvius said:


> is there a way to lock down our opponent defensively in live? cause right now my O is great but my D is disgusting



It's left triggger or something


----------



## Halo (Sep 12, 2009)

*Top 10 Most Significant Injuries of the Decade:*



Yeah, this really makes me feel that much fucking better! Also, where the fuck is McDyess on this list, am I the only person who remembers his potential and sickening vertical leap? Bitches.


----------



## Dash (Sep 12, 2009)

McDyess was a beast. I remember the Rockets wanted him pretty bad before he signed with the Nuggets and then his career took a turn for the worse. 

Grant Hill is where he should be, he had the potential to compete with Kobe as the best player since Jordan. Honestly I wouldn't be surprised if he went down as a top 10-15 player to ever play the game. He was way too talented, more than Lebron James tbh.


----------



## Purchase (Sep 12, 2009)

Talvius said:


> is there a way to lock down our opponent defensively in live? cause right now my O is great but my D is disgusting



Actually I just found out lockdown is rb


----------



## Talvius (Sep 12, 2009)

Halo said:


> *Top 10 Most Significant Injuries of the Decade:*
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, this really makes me feel that much fucking better! Also, where the fuck is McDyess on this list, am I the only person who remembers his potential and sickening vertical leap? Bitches.


My boy Mcdizzy was an absolute MONSTER. He is such a class act i like this dude alot.


Purchase said:


> Actually I just found out lockdown is rb



oh thanks thats gonna help me enjoy the game alot more then i already do


----------



## Purchase (Sep 12, 2009)

Talvius said:


> My boy Mcdizzy was an absolute MONSTER. He is such a class act i like this dude alot.
> 
> 
> oh thanks thats gonna help me enjoy the game alot more then i already do




I'm not sure about getting both games this year just because of the fact the controls are gonna confuse between the 2 game.


----------



## Talvius (Sep 12, 2009)

i know i will, cause as much as live has improved i know im still gonna prefer 2k


----------



## Purchase (Sep 12, 2009)

Talvius said:


> i know i will, cause as much as live has improved i know im still gonna prefer 2k



I don't know about all that but I just no switching from game to game is gonna be difficult with the controls. Cause I'll be tryin to get off a 1 second shot at the buuzer and move the analog up in live. Or press X at the end of the game in 2k


----------



## Talvius (Sep 12, 2009)

x in 2k is the shot button(unless they took it out. In 2k7 it was but i havent used it since 2k7cause i switch to the shot analogue stick) so you'll still get a chance to win at the buzzer....lol


but i understand what you are saying.


----------



## Purchase (Sep 13, 2009)

Talvius said:


> x in 2k is the shot button(unless they took it out. In 2k7 it was but i havent used it since 2k7cause i switch to the shot analogue stick) so you'll still get a chance to win at the buzzer....lol
> 
> 
> but i understand what you are saying.



O well I'll probelly end up getting both anyway


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 13, 2009)

As long as I can change my controls to shoot I'm fine with either this game.

None of this using a analog stick to get off a shot bullshit.


----------



## Purchase (Sep 13, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> As long as I can change my controls to shoot I'm fine with either this game.
> 
> None of this using a analog stick to get off a shot bullshit.



Lol you get used to it


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 13, 2009)

But I don't want to get used to it. 

I want a button to shoot.


----------



## Purchase (Sep 13, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> But I don't want to get used to it.
> 
> I want a button to shoot.



I'm definitly buying live this year so who knows


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 13, 2009)

I will get both, but I'll probably play whichever get's a better rating from IGN more.


----------



## Talvius (Sep 14, 2009)

i like analog shot stick. I think its more precise for some reason


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 14, 2009)

Ah I'm more of a old school gamer, I prefer a button to shoot.

Just like in FPS (Shooter games) I prefer a single analog stick control rather than dual stick control like they have in Halo.


----------



## abstract (Sep 14, 2009)

lebron james is on the daily show right now


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 15, 2009)

Love the Live demo, def getting it, i'll most likely get 2k as well. 

button > analog, to shoot imo.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 15, 2009)

See JB knows where it's at.


----------



## Talvius (Sep 15, 2009)

cmon 2k players! back me up here


----------



## xingzup19 (Sep 15, 2009)

Well, I've always been a Live fan.


----------



## Purchase (Sep 15, 2009)

Talvius said:


> cmon 2k players! back me up here



  lol


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 15, 2009)

NBA Jam > 2K series and Live series son.


----------



## Purchase (Sep 15, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> NBA Jam > 2K series and Live series son.



They still make that o.O


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 15, 2009)

I still have NBA Jam


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 15, 2009)

Purchase said:


> They still make that o.O



Nah Midway stopped making it to focus on the MK series but regardless NBA Jam was epic.


----------



## Purchase (Sep 15, 2009)

Lol yea Am I the only one here who owned the old video game Bird Vs Jordan lol my dad gave it 2 me


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 16, 2009)

T-Mac will be back.


----------



## Talvius (Sep 16, 2009)

i pray for tmac.


man i miss this dude. I miss gil too.


----------



## Purchase (Sep 16, 2009)

I miss Mac but hell no do I miss Gil. He's just a 2 guard whos plays the 1


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 17, 2009)

tmac and gil raise the level of the game though. Tmac makes another contender for the best player in the game while gil makes the wizards a serious team.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 17, 2009)

^ i love u, reps!


----------



## Talvius (Sep 17, 2009)

cant wait to see how both of them will come back. I just hope atleast one of them is in shape.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 17, 2009)

Talvius said:


> cant wait to see how both of them will come back. I just hope atleast one of them is in shape.



T-Mac, i saw a clip of him recently he's looking good, but Gil is in his prime so he should be the first to come back.


----------



## Purchase (Sep 17, 2009)

Baron Davis still owns Gilbert minute per minute of their careers


----------



## Dash (Sep 17, 2009)

*ESPN article on Tracy 
*


> Tracy McGrady came all the way to Chicago to seek redemption. The seven-time all star has been in town for several months after having micro-fracture knee surgery earlier in the year. He spends most of his days rehabbing at ATTACK Athletics on the West Side and is convinced all the extra work he's put in this summer will turn him back into the player he once was. The ironic thing is that it took a lot of people to get McGrady to finally give the rehab facility in the Windy City a try
> 
> McGrady has been working with Grover and physical therapist David Reavy for weeks trying to get himself back into playing shape. Reavy is so convinced of the progress that he suggested recently that the Rockets superstar could be ready to go by October 1 and back in the lineup when the season starts, a recovery plan that would have him healthy weeks in advance of the average patient. Reavy and company have been working on a plan to even McGrady's body out again.





Amazing read, I'm so hyped to see Tracy back on the court. 

Another snip from the article. 



> *Reavy is so convinced of the progress that he suggested recently that the Rockets superstar could be ready to go by October 1 and back in the lineup when the season starts, a recovery plan that would have him healthy weeks in advance of the average patient.* Reavy and company have been working on a plan to even McGrady's body out again.


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 17, 2009)

NO. NO RUSHING HIM.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 17, 2009)

I really hope they're not rushing him as well, as long he's def ready to go it's alright with me. 

But great article, I'm hyped as well.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 17, 2009)

While it's good to hear him doing well, I don't think he should rush back so soon.


----------



## Dash (Sep 17, 2009)

I hope we don't rush him too, no more 'I'm only 80%' excuses. If his trainers and Morey really do feel he's ready to go then bring him back 2-3 weeks into the season at least. 

I would prefer a month or two just to be safe.


----------



## Talvius (Sep 18, 2009)

if they rush him then they are stupid and havent learned from there mistakes


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 18, 2009)

If they don't rush him, the Rockets will suck and have no morale when he comes back


----------



## December (Sep 19, 2009)

Kobe's gonna play Carmelo in NBA 2K10 1on1. LIVE IN 5 MINS!


----------



## Big2hd (Sep 19, 2009)

> CLEVELAND -- Cavaliers guard Delonte West is facing weapons charges after being pulled over on his motorcycle while carrying a small arsenal near his Maryland home late Thursday night.
> 
> Prince George's County police said West was carrying two concealed handguns and a shotgun when he was pulled over on Interstate 495 near his offseason home in Brandywine, Md. around 10 p.m. Corporal Clinton Copeland said West was speeding and cut off a police cruiser while riding on his three-wheeled 2009 Can-Am Spyder motorcycle.
> 
> After being stopped West informed police he was carrying a gun in his waistband, which was a 9mm Beretta. Police also found a Ruger .357 strapped to his leg and a shotgun inside a guitar case that was slung over his back. West was traveling alone.





 

just think of the headlines if the police didn't stop his crazy ass....


----------



## December (Sep 19, 2009)

Shotgun inside a guitar case. He's serious.


----------



## Big2hd (Sep 19, 2009)

Deviruchi said:


> Shotgun inside a guitar case. He's serious.



Like a Black El Marchi


----------



## xingzup19 (Sep 19, 2009)

Mariachi.


----------



## Big2hd (Sep 19, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> Mariachi.



 thx ur awesome dude!


----------



## Talvius (Sep 19, 2009)

lol delonte is a straight goon!


----------



## ByakugenEye (Sep 20, 2009)

Anyone tried out the Live 10 trailer? I thought it was pretty good but I'm gonna get 2K10.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 20, 2009)

did u get my request Talvius? :<


----------



## El Torero (Sep 20, 2009)

Anyone is going to watch Spain-Serbia Eurobasket final? Is in 2 hours 30 minutes.

Pau and Marc Gasol, Calderon, Rudy Fernande, Ricky Rubio, Garbajosa, Navarro, etc, playing


----------



## Talvius (Sep 20, 2009)

i just saw your request. im gonna work on it now


----------



## potential (Sep 20, 2009)

2k10 Oct 6


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 20, 2009)

Talvius said:


> i just saw your request. im gonna work on it now



sweeet. 

Showing off the new Avy.


----------



## ByakugenEye (Sep 21, 2009)

Didn't anyone get my VM?


----------



## Talvius (Sep 21, 2009)

img lad you like the avy.


and yes i got your message byakugen


----------



## Dash (Sep 21, 2009)

ByakugenEye said:


> Didn't anyone get my VM?



Yeah I got your pm but to all basketball fans, I recommend _another_ board.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 21, 2009)

Bump 2k10 Live 10 is where its at


----------



## Purchase (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm just waiting for Basketball season to start since I'm in a sports marketing class in which half the room likes Kobe and half like Lebron gonna be quite funny


----------



## Talvius (Sep 21, 2009)

kobe over lebron all day!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 22, 2009)

Super Mike said:


> Bump 2k10 Live 10 is where its at



Tru, Tru.


----------



## Talvius (Sep 22, 2009)

lame. very lame.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 22, 2009)

Dash...


----------



## Dash (Sep 22, 2009)

Heh I couldn't help myself. Unprofessional...edited.

*Flight traded to Denver. *



> With little wiggle room left on the roster less than a week before training camp, the Rockets traded guard James White to Denver, largely to give him a better chance to stick with an NBA team, a person with knowledge of the move said Tuesday.
> 
> The Rockets will receive the draft rights to guard Axel Hervelle, a 6-9 power forward from Belgium. Hervelle will likely remain with Real Madrid, where he is a teammate with guard Sergio Llull, a Rockets’ second-round acquisition in June. He averaged 8.1 points and 4.5 rebounds in 21 minutes per game last season.
> 
> Hervelle, 26,became the first Belgian player drafted by an NBA team when he was selected by the Nuggets in the second round (52nd overall) of the 2005 Draft.





Wish him luck in Denver. No dunk contest for Houston


----------



## Talvius (Sep 23, 2009)

i hope he gets some minutes. im gonna miss danthay jones btw. I didnt talk about yet but he was one of my fav nuggets.


i feel the same way with courtney lee even tho he might shine along with harris. He was one of my fav magic....even tho he choked


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 23, 2009)

The New Jersey Nets are gonna have a new majority owner. Mikhail Prokhorov is trying (and probably going to succeed) to buy 80% of the Nets. Interesting to say the least.


----------



## ByakugenEye (Sep 24, 2009)

Next seasons dunk contest will be interesting... 

LeBron, James White (?)... I hope J-Rich will be in it.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 25, 2009)

ByakugenEye said:


> Next seasons dunk contest will be interesting...
> 
> LeBron, James White (?)... I hope J-Rich will be in it.



Mike Taylor better be in it too.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 26, 2009)

Heh, hope VC enters too, and Iggy as well.


And lawl @ Odom getting married to Kim Kandarshan's not hot sister like her, sister.


----------



## Dash (Sep 26, 2009)

> The Rockets have added another guard to their growing list of training camp options in the backcourt, signing Rashad McCants to a non-guaranteed contract, a person with knowledge of the deal said Thursday.
> 
> McCants averaged 9.6 points per game last season, and has averaged 10 points per game in four seasons with the Minnesota Timberwolves and Sacramento Kings. A 6-4 guard, he was the 14th player taken in the 2005 NBA Draft after helping North Carolina to the national championship.





Splash!


> Lakers coach Phil Jackson asked guard Sasha Vujacic to trim his hair prior to training camp.
> 
> Vujacic complied with the request. Jackson is hoping that the new look will give the guard, who struggled last season, a fresh start this year.
> 
> ...





Phil


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 26, 2009)

But I thought Vujacic loses his powers if he cut his hair


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 27, 2009)

The Machine


----------



## Talvius (Sep 27, 2009)

lol the machine looked like a girl thats why


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 27, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> The Machine



how did he get a cool nickname like that anyway?


----------



## Roy (Sep 27, 2009)

^Two seasons ago he was playing in the last minutes of the game hitting vital three's...like a machine


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 27, 2009)

hahaha, he can be proud of it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 27, 2009)

The Machine. Good times.


----------



## ByakugenEye (Sep 28, 2009)

Haha, bye bye Machine!

btw, anybody hear about the news about hasheem thabeet and kobe bryant went to get some help from Hakeem. I think Hasheem could become a similar player to Hakeem, if only Hasheem could perfect the dream shake!


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 28, 2009)

Hakeem had the best post moves ever. He was one of the best defensive (if not the best defensive) players of all time.

If Hasheem could be half of that...


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 28, 2009)

ARgh!

why is Oct. 6 taking too long to arrive?


----------



## Talvius (Sep 28, 2009)

is it me or 2k10 has poor player ratings


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 28, 2009)

sexy new jerseys for my Rockets.


----------



## mootz (Sep 28, 2009)

cool, they work at McDonalds


----------



## Big2hd (Sep 28, 2009)

> Rockets guard Tracy McGrady will not be cleared to practice with the team Tuesday when training camp begins, officials said Monday.
> 
> McGrady will continue his rehabilitation from microfracture surgery on his knee through Nov. 23 when he will undergo an additional MRI examination to determine whether he can begin practicing.
> 
> McGrady played 35 games for the Rockets last season, averaging 15.6 points, 4.4. rebounds and five assists during that stretch.





 Didn't see that one coming lol.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2009)

Lamar Odom married the ugliest Kardashian sister he could find.  lmao.  Judging by how fat Khloe is...I think there is a good chance she at least shares his love for candy.


----------



## MOTO (Sep 28, 2009)

I can picture it now, both of them waking up @ 4 in the morning to eat some candy


----------



## Roy (Sep 28, 2009)

How long did they date before getting married? Like a month?


----------



## ByakugenEye (Sep 29, 2009)

Roy said:


> How long did they date before getting married? Like a month?



Yeah, I think so.


----------



## Roy (Sep 29, 2009)

Well, as long as it doesn't affect him in any way towards his game.


----------



## ByakugenEye (Sep 29, 2009)

He may have put on some weight from the candy...


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 29, 2009)

No Odom .


----------



## MOTO (Sep 29, 2009)

A lot of stuff was left out in the demo. Play calling, substitution, and timeouts weren't accessible and even the commentary was excluded. I still need to play it more. So far, I like how they fixed Kobe's sig shot. The release is a lot quicker in this game.


----------



## Talvius (Sep 29, 2009)

damn it i cant test the shit cause my sister is playing stupid saints row 2


----------



## Roy (Sep 29, 2009)

Why is the Lakers offense rating lower than the defense? ?_?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 29, 2009)

I was laughing at the Warriors conference today .


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Sep 29, 2009)

More than just a game...
the movie about lebron james (and 4 other ppl) and how he got to this point

anyway to watch it if we dont live in the select cities?


----------



## Roy (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm not gonna watch it.


----------



## Talvius (Sep 30, 2009)

even if id wont to watch (which i dont) id fall asleep so its useless for me to watch it


----------



## Roy (Sep 30, 2009)

I wonder if it'll bomb.



7,000 post


----------



## Talvius (Sep 30, 2009)

why is the 2k10 demo so hard?


----------



## Dash (Sep 30, 2009)

The movie will be wack.


----------



## Talvius (Sep 30, 2009)

when is it going to be out? i might watch it cause i desperately need some basketball related stuff.


----------



## MOTO (Sep 30, 2009)

October 2nd in select theaters. 

btw, it seems like all the shots fall in 2k10. And from watching some gameplay videos of the full game, the shooting percentages are still really unrealistic.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 30, 2009)

LOL, it can never been some where in the middle.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2009)

Posting this as a reminder for anyone that forgot how last season ended.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jV6wTXeCzy8[/YOUTUBE]

STOMACH GROWLIN MUTHA FUCKAS!

I bought tickets for Oklahoma City vs. the Celtics, Lakers, and Bucks since these games weren't included in my Thunder Package.


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 30, 2009)

Rukia, how many freaking cities do you live in? My goodness lol. You use to live in Japan, Milwaukee, Sac town, Oklahoma City, LA, Boston, etc.

This year, the Hornets will sneak up to top four. I mean, Emeka, Collison, Thorton, etc.

It's going to be great. Juju might get better.

I must admit, each top eight team for each side, got A LOT better and not many teamrs are just garbage this year.

This year's trades and drafts really upped the game this year.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 1, 2009)

This year should be another ultra competitive one.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 1, 2009)

I missed the draft last year which was why I got screwed. I won't miss this one.


----------



## ByakugenEye (Oct 1, 2009)

OMFG... movie comes out in like a day... awesome!


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 1, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]jAYE-gkmQqE[/YOUTUBE]

LeBron picking his current and all time all star team


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 1, 2009)

Missing Yao and missing Dirk.
Each player needs too many touches in that team.
A better team would be.
CP3
Kobe
Lebron
Dirk
Yao


----------



## El Torero (Oct 1, 2009)

It lacks Pau Gasol. Pau is currently the best European player of the world, 100% prooven 

And lol, he sells more shirts than LeBron James


----------



## Purchase (Oct 1, 2009)

Tonight Utah vs Denver =)


----------



## Frieza (Oct 1, 2009)

Caught a little bit of the lakers practice earlier today. Hopefully we can see a repeat this year.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 1, 2009)

More than a Game will win an Oscar for sure.


----------



## Talvius (Oct 1, 2009)

LOOOOOOOL oscar!

nuggets getting beat


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 1, 2009)

OMG! is that true? Deron Williams hasn't been in the All-Star yet?


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah, Steve Nash, Tony Parker and CP3 usually get more votes


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 1, 2009)

That's just wrong.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 1, 2009)

CP3 deserves it over Deron due to stats plus wins usually.
Him never being on the reserve list is sad.
Here is the reason.
Nash was voted in 07/08 and CP3 was the 2nd MVP candidate that year and took the replacement.
08/09 Deron was injured too long.
The years before were Parker and Nash.


----------



## Talvius (Oct 2, 2009)

this year is his year tho. He better be an allstar. I mean come on, everybody who knows a little about basket ball knows that deron williams is an allstar.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah, he would have been 08/09 but he was injured and everyone dickrided Steve Nash in 07/08 still.

Chauncey will be the 3rd point on the team if they decide to have two PGs on the squad.


----------



## Dash (Oct 2, 2009)

Just played the demo and WOW 2k10 is amazing. Live is no where near its level.


----------



## Talvius (Oct 2, 2009)

I salute you my 2k brother


----------



## MOTO (Oct 3, 2009)

eh the 2k10 demo wasn't really that impressive to me. Still better than Live though. It's just a demo anyways. I just can't wait to get the full game. 

IGN gave Live a good rating (8.2) , btw.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 3, 2009)

I dunno, this year is gonna be tough for Deron again. Steve Nash will be back with his up tempo style which fans love. CP3 will probably be starter again. Deron Williams will have to fight for the 3rd PG spot if there is one.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 3, 2009)

lol Nash willl not get picked by the coaches over BIllups or Deron.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 3, 2009)

David West was picked over Al Jefferson last year...


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 3, 2009)

For the All-Star game?


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 3, 2009)

Elite said:


> eh the 2k10 demo wasn't really that impressive to me. Still better than Live though. It's just a demo anyways. I just can't wait to get the full game.
> 
> IGN gave Live a good rating (8.2) , btw.



Yeah definitely an improvement from past Live ratings, now to wait and see what rating 2K10 gets.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 3, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> For the All-Star game?



Yeah. David West didn't do anything great last year. He just lived off Chris Paul


----------



## Purchase (Oct 4, 2009)

Dash said:


> Just played the demo and WOW 2k10 is amazing. Live is no where near its level.



Live got an 8.2 rating from Ign and a 9.0 from gamedaily so how can it not be near 2k level? Unless their gonna be scaling it above 10 this year



Dracule Mihawk said:


> I dunno, this year is gonna be tough for Deron again. Steve Nash will be back with his up tempo style which fans love. CP3 will probably be starter again. Deron Williams will have to fight for the 3rd PG spot if there is one.



Are you kidding me D-Will>Nash period right now and I doubt it's gonna change. Nash is on a decline whiles D-Will continues to improve.


----------



## Dash (Oct 4, 2009)

Purchase said:


> Live got an 8.2 rating from Ign and a 9.0 from gamedaily so how can it not be near 2k level? Unless their gonna be scaling it above 10 this year



Just because it got one high grade from a subpar site doesn't make it a great game.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 4, 2009)

No point in getting all Live vs. 2K in here, just purchase the game(s) u want.


----------



## MOTO (Oct 4, 2009)

tbh, I'm looking forward to what rating Operation Sports give the 2 games.


----------



## Roy (Oct 4, 2009)

Lakers have their pre season game on Tuesday.


----------



## Purchase (Oct 4, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> No point in getting all Live vs. 2K in here, just purchase the game(s) u want.



Both works fine for me


----------



## Roy (Oct 4, 2009)

Anyone see that cool Kobe 2k10 commercial?


----------



## Purchase (Oct 4, 2009)

The one where Kobe was 10 times my brolic then in real life?


----------



## Roy (Oct 4, 2009)

Don't be jealous.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 4, 2009)

T-Mac's generic mansion


----------



## MOTO (Oct 5, 2009)

Roy said:


> Anyone see that cool Kobe 2k10 commercial?


I saw the one with him and Derrick Rose. I bet it was really difficult to get Rose to smile for these commercials. Dude always look dead in all his interviews.


----------



## ByakugenEye (Oct 6, 2009)

Anyone have 2K10 yet?


----------



## Yasha (Oct 6, 2009)

I miss Hedo and his pizzas. 

Oh well, I hope I won't miss him too much when the new season starts.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm buying Live after school today, cant wait! 

EDIT: watching the IGN review with all this talk of the Dynamic Season, which i'm not all that interested in, will Live still have "Dynasty Mode"? that's like the main reason i purchase the games.

2nd EDIT: Omg@ T-Mac changed his number. :0 he's #3 now and Ariza is wearing #1


----------



## Talvius (Oct 6, 2009)

yeah its been like a month since he changed his number. It was because of some charity thing i think, i dont really remember.

i like drew gooden in the mavs. They look real good.


----------



## Big2hd (Oct 6, 2009)

> 2nd EDIT: Omg@ T-Mac changed his number. :0 he's #3 now and Ariza is wearing #1



Probably changed it cause he knows where he stands now in the pecking order


----------



## Dash (Oct 6, 2009)

Anyone seen the gm surveys yet? 



Little box to the side that will link you to the other predictions.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 6, 2009)

Well I got NBA Live 10, I was going to get 2K10 as well but it's fucking sold out. Probably won't be able to get 2K10 for a week.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 6, 2009)

yea everyone is going nuts over 2K, I'm sure i'll be playing 2K like everyday without having to purchase it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm actually a bit impressed in Live right now. I'm doing Raptors vs Orlando in Toronto and the crowd is actually booing VC like how they do in normal games.....made me laugh.


----------



## Purchase (Oct 6, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Well I got NBA Live 10, I was going to get 2K10 as well but it's fucking sold out. Probably won't be able to get 2K10 for a week.



I'm on 2k10 it's pretty sweet I'll admit. And go to Walmart they always have a load trust me thats where I get all mine my games at on the  release date


----------



## Roy (Oct 6, 2009)

Thats true, Walmart never runs out of anything.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 6, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm actually a bit impressed in Live right now. I'm doing Raptors vs Orlando in Toronto and the crowd is actually booing VC like how they do in normal games.....made me laugh.



That's pretty amusing.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 6, 2009)

Purchase said:


> I'm on 2k10 it's pretty sweet I'll admit. And go to Walmart they always have a load trust me thats where I get all mine my games at on the  release date



Ah I went there man, the stupid woman working thought I said NHL 2K10 and showed me that. I'm like "No, I said NBA 2K10", she's like "Oh NBA...sold out". 

NBA Live is fun, I'll have to judge 2K when I get it. My one complaint is my fucking tv isn't HD and is a bit small so reading the score is going to make me go blind.


----------



## ByakugenEye (Oct 6, 2009)

I have to wait a few more days for 2K10 to come out 

I don't even have enough for it yet.


----------



## MOTO (Oct 6, 2009)

I bought 2k10 at gamestop. I got lucky since there were only a few copies left. I'm gonna play it now


----------



## Platinum (Oct 6, 2009)

Elite said:


> I bought 2k10 at gamestop. I got lucky since there were only a few copies left. I'm gonna play it now



I need to get that.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 6, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I need to get that.



Well get off your ass and go get it bitch.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 6, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Well get off your ass and go get it bitch.



But i'm a lazy fucker .


----------



## Purchase (Oct 6, 2009)

Sigh 2k online is once agien a group of Lebron cheesers dunking on your whole team like its nothing


----------



## xingzup19 (Oct 6, 2009)

LOLS. I'm still saving up for Batman.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 6, 2009)

Omg it's hard to play D on Live. 

Computer's doing my ass in.


----------



## Roy (Oct 6, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> LOLS. I'm still saving up for Batman.



XDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> LOLS. I'm still saving up for Batman.


Saving up?

I could go to the store right now and buy a thousand copies without even fucking blinking.


----------



## xingzup19 (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah? Well, you're rich and I'm not.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 6, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> Omg it's hard to play D on Live.
> 
> Computer's doing my ass in.



For us it is. The computer has some retarded interior defense, now I know why reviewers said posting up is not the same anymore.

Some ways to score in this game are weird to say the least. I have a better chance hitting contested fadeaway 3 pointers from half court than landing a lay-up in the paint.


----------



## ZenGamr (Oct 6, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> LOLS. I'm still saving up for Batman.



I'm waiting for Unchartered 2. XD


----------



## Roy (Oct 6, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Saving up?
> 
> I could go to the store right now and buy a thousand copies without even fucking blinking.



Get me a copy while you're there.


----------



## xingzup19 (Oct 7, 2009)

Roy said:


> Get me a copy while you're there.



LOL! Me too.


----------



## Roy (Oct 7, 2009)

Fuck yeah!


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 7, 2009)

Get me a PS3 when you're there


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 7, 2009)

I been saving for a fucking brutal sequence of Christmas, birthday presents, anniversary with my gf, and etc.

Have a girlfriend makes you fret about money three months before the holidays. All of those come between January and March. X(


----------



## Roy (Oct 7, 2009)

ROFL ROFL. I just saw this in the news, they said that they banned hand shaking in the NBA and encouraged people to "fist bump" or "bump chest's" to greet each other, I'd say it was to help prevent the flu or some shit. All I can say is:


DAMN! Can the NBA be more black?


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 7, 2009)

Purchase said:


> Sigh 2k online is once agien a group of Lebron cheesers dunking on your whole team like its nothing



Same with Live this year. Lebron is so retarded in this game, and there's just tons of people who exploit how easy mode it is to score with him.

Team play is fun, but there's idiots that either ball-hog or don't know how to play team ball properly which means we lose easily.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 7, 2009)

Violent, do u play on superstar in Live? 

I'm on dynasty mode with the Rockets and havn't won a game yet outta 3. D: 
i just gotta get use to it and master it as i go on i guess.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 7, 2009)

Just saying, I was the first one since 07-08 to say Kelenna Azubuike would become an amazing player. This year, he will average at least 18 PPG.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 7, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> Violent, do u play on superstar in Live?
> 
> I'm on dynasty mode with the Rockets and havn't won a game yet outta 3. D:
> i just gotta get use to it and master it as i go on i guess.



Yeah.

I started playing online a bit ago and so many damn exploits, right now I'm 0-3. 

We should get some matches going JB, either against each other or as a team....either is fine.


----------



## Big2hd (Oct 7, 2009)

Damn Gamefly must of ran out of copies of 2K they just shipped me Live, it's not that bad though I liked the live demo more than the 2K(well to be exact I own a ps3 so i only got the combine thing which i didn't like) so it's no biggie.



Purchase said:


> I'm on 2k10 it's pretty sweet I'll admit. And go to Walmart they always have a load trust me thats where I get all mine my games at on the  release date



Talk about jumping ship, didn't you post videos of that rapsy voiced weirdo for a solid month on how Live surpassed 2K this year. 

At least you came to your senses


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 7, 2009)

All these fucking Lebron cock-riders online, they all do the same thing and it gains them wins. I finally got annoyed and started countering with pick and roll Kobe for 3, and since they're too stupid to defend it....I'll just beat them that way.


----------



## Big Baller Brand (Oct 7, 2009)

_Ah yes, I'm back in the NBA thread...

Lakers vs Warriors Pre-season tonight.

Funniest thing I saw today:




			Cavaliers are a confident bunch, print NBA Finals tickets

By J.E. Skeets

For a sports city that's experienced their fair share of championship droughts, collapses and "curses" ? see: The Catch, The Fumble, The Shot, etc. ? the Cleveland Cavaliers sure are a confident bunch when it comes to reading tea leaves and printing tickets.

Pictured right: *the Cavs' ticket batch for the actual 2009-10 NBA Finals *? four games lettered N through Q. (Miss Cleo says, "Cavs sweep Lakers," I guess. So much for playing out this season.)

In case you haven't figured it out, *those brave Finals tickets were included in the Cavs' regular season ticket package.* And while that might sound terribly cocky to some (Dwight, Garnett, Travis Diener(notes)), Waiting For Next Year has a less jinx-worthy explanation, as well as an idea what to do with 'em:

"... printing the whole batch of tickets now would likely be less expensive than printing, binding and mailing one set now and then doing the same thing come March or April.

However, given what has occurred over the past 40 years, I would not fault any Cleveland fan if they felt any sort of superstitious jinx-like event by merely looking at the tickets. If we are going to embrace this season, however, I say fans (and even the team themselves) should rip that page out right now and hang it up. Give us all a constant reminder of what this season is all about."

Saving on printing and mailing costs makes sense ? we are still in a recession, right? ? but I'm still worried. According to a second Cavs season ticket holder, the Cavs have included the maximum number of potential playoff tickets in the season ticket booklet for at least the past three seasons.

The number of NBA championships won by the Cavs in the last three years?

Zero.

This is a horrible idea.
		
Click to expand...

_



_This some funny crap.  _


----------



## Purchase (Oct 7, 2009)

Big2hd said:


> Talk about jumping ship, didn't you post videos of that rapsy voiced weirdo for a solid month on how Live surpassed 2K this year.
> 
> At least you came to your senses



What? I said 2k is nice I still like live better this year. The only real problem people have with Live is the defense is way to hard. I mean they implemented help defense perfectly you get into the lane there's 1-2 defenders waiting there to contest you. And you can just settle for random jumpshots in a defenders face cause they'll block you the defense in live forces you to master playcalling.


Less then 24 hours after getting 2k10 my mom hits down my 360 and it gets scratched up and it freezes now. O well guess I'm doing the live 10 thing exclusivly this year


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 7, 2009)

Daikatana said:


> _Ah yes, I'm back in the NBA thread...
> 
> Lakers vs Warriors Pre-season tonight.
> 
> ...



LOL, getting ahead of ourselves are we Cavs?


----------



## Purchase (Oct 7, 2009)

Purchase said:


> What? I said 2k is nice I still like live better this year. The only real problem people have with Live is the defense is way to hard. I mean they implemented help defense perfectly you get into the lane there's 1-2 defenders waiting there to contest you. And you can just settle for random jumpshots in a defenders face cause they'll block you the defense in live forces you to master playcalling.
> 
> 
> Less then 24 hours after getting 2k10 my mom hits down my 360 and it gets scratched up and it freezes now. O well guess I'm doing the live 10 thing exclusivly this year


Teamxbox gave it an 8.8


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 7, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> All these fucking Lebron cock-riders online, they all do the same thing and it gains them wins. I finally got annoyed and started countering with pick and roll Kobe for 3, and since they're too stupid to defend it....I'll just beat them that way.



I almost beat the Cavs online with the Bobcats on 2k9. Ah what a victory it would have been


----------



## Platinum (Oct 7, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> I almost beat the Cavs online with the Bobcats on 2k9. Ah what a victory it would have been



Lol Bobcats.


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 7, 2009)

I had the lead for most of that game and had LeBron in foul trouble, but he broke out in the last quarter. LeBron is so hax in 2k


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 7, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> I had the lead for most of that game and had LeBron in foul trouble, but he broke out in the last quarter. LeBron is so hax in 2k



Oh trust me man Lebron is hax in Live as well. Cavs are definitely the easiest team in Live to win with because of rigged ass Lebron.


----------



## xingzup19 (Oct 7, 2009)

Thabeet's a 57 in 2k10.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 7, 2009)

Daikatana said:


> _Ah yes, I'm back in the NBA thread...
> 
> Lakers vs Warriors Pre-season tonight.
> 
> ...



Daikatana .

Haven't seen you around in a while.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2009)

Hilarious fucking commercial.  Old, but still really funny.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqVFdcgmbJ0[/YOUTUBE]

Greg Oden?  LOL.  How many game tapes did they have to watch to find his free throw technique?  :rofl


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 7, 2009)

So I take it Lebron is broken as usual in 2K. Theres practically no way to stop him?


----------



## Jimin (Oct 7, 2009)

And the King casts off all those who opposed him.

I'm talking about Braylon Edwards and Lebron btw. Not any of you.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2009)

Disparaging remarks about Lebron will not be tolerated this year.  I will report your dupes to Mods if you do so.

A college player dunked over Lebron.  NEVER FUCKING MENTION IT!

Lebron's contract is expiring; I don't want to hear anyone giving him shit about wanting to try free agency.

If Lebron shows up to a Yankees game wearing a Yankees hat...does it really need to be discussed?  He has done it a thousand fucking times already.  Lebron's favorite teams are the Lakers, Cowboys, and Yankees.  How many times does he have to say it?

Neg reps will be delivered swiftly to people that violate these policies.  And in some cases...I will report malicious comments to the moderators and seek permanent bans.

We are all fucking witnesses.  And it's about time we all appreciated it.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 8, 2009)

Freaking Hornets lost their first preseason game but it is looking up.
Paul, as usual, went beast within 21 minutes.
Juju looked good and so did Bobby Brown.
D west looked good, Sean got a lot of rebounds.

Peja lost us the game again. Yes!


----------



## xingzup19 (Oct 8, 2009)

Sean with a -23. Loooool!


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 8, 2009)

lol well he wasn't great but he got some rebounds. That's all we need him for really.
He got diced by Johnson.


----------



## Roy (Oct 8, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Hilarious fucking commercial.  Old, but still really funny.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqVFdcgmbJ0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Greg Oden?  LOL.  How many game tapes did they have to watch to find his free throw technique?  :rofl



I lol'd cause I heard "balding" instead of Spalding.


----------



## ByakugenEye (Oct 8, 2009)

Anyone see Shannon Brown dunk on Mikki Moore today?


----------



## Roy (Oct 8, 2009)

that was an insane fucking dunk.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 8, 2009)

LOLOL.

Houston vs Celtics had  *75 fouls and 102 free throws* in one game.


----------



## Roy (Oct 8, 2009)

damn, was everyone fould out? lol


----------



## Yasha (Oct 8, 2009)

Rukia said:


> A college player dunked over Lebron.




**


----------



## Big2hd (Oct 8, 2009)

ByakugenEye said:


> Anyone see Shannon Brown dunk on Mikki Moore today?



Not Bad, His Block from last year was epic shit


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 8, 2009)

Roy said:


> damn, was everyone fould out? lol



1 person fouled out and 4 people had 5 fouls. Rasheed got a technical.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 8, 2009)

Rasheed and his love affair with technical fouls.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 8, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> LOLOL.
> 
> Houston vs Celtics had  *75 fouls and 102 free throws* in one game.



oh wow


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 8, 2009)

OMG! Dracule! love the avatar.

and to my Rocket fans, don't u guys just love Chase Budinger?!?!?!


----------



## Big Baller Brand (Oct 8, 2009)

_LOL @ MIKKI MOORE 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2QpIfgUtcg[/YOUTUBE]_


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 8, 2009)

Dammmmn! 

That was disgusting! 

someone post the block he had.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2009)

Roy said:


> that was an insane fucking dunk.


I've seen better.

My prediction for the 2009-2010 season is that Kwame Brown will have a breakout year.  I think he will finally prove why he was a #1 overall pick.


----------



## Roy (Oct 8, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I've seen better.
> 
> My prediction for the 2009-2010 season is that Kwame Brown will have a breakout year.  I think he will finally prove why he was a #1 overall pick.



Obviously, Theres Kobe dunk vids all over youtube.


lol. stop trolling.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2009)

Don't snooze on Michael Olowokandi either.  I expect good things from him.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 8, 2009)

So that means u expect great things from Oden too.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2009)

Are you kidding?  Oden will be hurt in the Blazers first preseason game...that is if he hasn't already been hurt in a scrimmage.

They could make a Final Destination movie about Oden.  Freak accidents always seem to find him.  He might eat a Snickers candy bar and break his jaw because the nuts are too hard.  Dude is the definition of brittle!


----------



## Roy (Oct 8, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> So that means u expect great things from Oden too.



XDDDD

If only he didn't get hurt every time he left the house.


----------



## xingzup19 (Oct 8, 2009)

Daikatana said:


> _LOL @ MIKKI MOORE
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2QpIfgUtcg[/YOUTUBE]_



Are you kidding?

LOL @ Odom. Look how he tries to get Brown to pass the ball to him.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 8, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> LOLOL.
> 
> Houston vs Celtics had  *75 fouls and 102 free throws* in one game.



Jesus christ .

How long did that game last?


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 8, 2009)

Too long, probably


----------



## ByakugenEye (Oct 9, 2009)

David Anderson is pretty good! anyone see him play?


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 9, 2009)

He's got excellent offenses moves. I think he's gonna get bullied though


----------



## ByakugenEye (Oct 9, 2009)

His a really good shooter, especially for a big man. 

Yeah, he could get bullied but I still think he will be good seeing as he will most likely camp just outside the paint most of the time. His great at getting open and finding space for a jumpshot.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 9, 2009)

Chase is better than him.


----------



## Dash (Oct 9, 2009)

Chase is fucking awesome.


----------



## mootz (Oct 10, 2009)

someone requested it


----------



## Cronos (Oct 10, 2009)

can somebody tell me in how many hours does the oklahoma city game start ?


----------



## December (Oct 10, 2009)

It's already started.


----------



## Cronos (Oct 10, 2009)

any streams ?


----------



## Roy (Oct 10, 2009)

mootz said:


> someone requested it


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah, Brown is pretty nasty.


----------



## Purchase (Oct 11, 2009)

Watching that block never gets old


----------



## Sin (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh Suns 

You pain me so.


----------



## xingzup19 (Oct 11, 2009)

Grant Hill, still a stud. pek


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 11, 2009)

And Melo scored 45 in 24 minutes.


----------



## Big2hd (Oct 11, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> Grant Hill, still a stud. pek



Well it is preseason but I'm glad he's still got some game, just hope he gets the hell out of phoenix and onto a contender next year cause he deserves a ring(probably would of been one of the best if he hadn't busted up his knees).

I think i like these outside games, they should have couple more in the spring..


----------



## ByakugenEye (Oct 11, 2009)

Man... sucks that the Suns lost today 

Anthony was on fire! 45 points in 24 mintes.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 11, 2009)

mootz said:


> someone requested it


----------



## Talvius (Oct 11, 2009)

damn it the boy got monster hops


----------



## Dash (Oct 11, 2009)

Grant is one of my all time faves. He STILL has the talent to be scoring 15-16 ppg.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 11, 2009)

maybe I should put Grant on my fantasy team, I currently have him benched.


----------



## Purchase (Oct 11, 2009)

Wait Wait. Since when do preseason games count for fantasy leauges


----------



## Big2hd (Oct 11, 2009)

Purchase said:


> Wait Wait. Since when do preseason games count for fantasy leauges



They don't...

But they do serve as a pretty fair gauge on how well a player is gonna do when the real season starts.

For Hill to even be playing preseason lets me know he's pretty healthy, and when he is, he fills the stat sheet.


----------



## Sin (Oct 11, 2009)

The first post of this thread is nowhere near as spiffy as last season's thread


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 11, 2009)

Sin has a point, the first post does matter.


----------



## Sin (Oct 11, 2009)

So excited basketball is back though <3

I've had to ignore baseball and football for months now


----------



## jkingler (Oct 11, 2009)

When does the regular season start up?


----------



## Sin (Oct 11, 2009)

jkingler said:


> When does the regular season start up?


16 days, 2 hours, and 16 minutes from now


----------



## JJ (Oct 11, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> Sin has a point, the first post does matter.



Geezus does it really matter? I mean how many of you really read the first post?  Oh alright. 


Make an absolutely mind blowing post and I'll put it up as the first one.


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 11, 2009)

Sin said:


> 16 days, 2 hours, and 16 minutes from now



On my birthday


----------



## jkingler (Oct 11, 2009)

Just a bit over two weeks til I get my Lakeshow back on the air? Fantastic.


----------



## Sin (Oct 11, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> Geezus does it really matter? I mean how many of you really read the first post?  Oh alright.
> 
> 
> Make an absolutely mind blowing post and I'll put it up as the first one.


I think we made Jedi mad


----------



## ByakugenEye (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm just wondering, any Suns fans here?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 11, 2009)

Sin said:


> So excited basketball is back though <3
> 
> I've had to ignore baseball and football for months now



Which teams are playing the opening game?


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm liking how the Raptors are looking right now, their actually out rebounding teams for once now, their also stepping up their defense which is another thing that has been lacking for a long time.


----------



## MOTO (Oct 11, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Which teams are playing the opening game?



Celtics at Cavs and Clippers at Lakers

We get to see the Lakers get their rings!


----------



## Platinum (Oct 11, 2009)

Elite said:


> Celtics at Cavs and Clippers at Lakers
> 
> *We get to see the Lakers get their rings!*



I will savor that moment .


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 12, 2009)

Sin said:


> I think we made Jedi mad



Sin started it. xD

But Jedi knows it's all about us, the customers always right.


----------



## JJ (Oct 12, 2009)

I'll be waiting for that fantabulous post guys. 

In the meantime, the Orlando Magic have been a nice ray of sunshine as my football team has tanked. Undefeated in preseason. I hope it's a good sign.


----------



## xingzup19 (Oct 12, 2009)

So's Detroit. They're not gonna win it all, are they?


----------



## Purchase (Oct 12, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> So's Detroit. They're not gonna win it all, are they?



I've tried to figure it out all season but I still don't understand why Detroit made the moves they did. I don't see how it'll benifit them in the longrun


----------



## Talvius (Oct 12, 2009)

detroit are over. atleast i can watch big ben in the red and blue again like old days....except he wont be as good.


----------



## Big2hd (Oct 12, 2009)

Looks  like Odom was smoking a "white cigar" on Labor Day


----------



## Dash (Oct 12, 2009)

Detroit is definitely looking better this year. I see them moving up to the 7th spot.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 12, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mu5ODJrLhQg&feature=player_embedded#[/YOUTUBE]
Wow. THese reporters are just terrible.


----------



## Big2hd (Oct 12, 2009)

Purchase said:


> I've tried to figure it out all season but I still don't understand why Detroit made the moves they did. I don't see how it'll benifit them in the longrun



lol all the moves they made this offseason was for the "longrun", and they were pretty good ones

+1 Drafting Daye and Summers(especially Daye who will learn from Prince)

+1 Signing Gordon and Charlie V

++1 Getting Rid of Wallace and Iverson

-1 Keeping Rip(not that he is bad, but he has to realize he'd be better suited coming off bench)

And jury is still out for me and this new coach Kuester, I think they should went after someone else more established after the "Curry expeiment"

Give them bout two years and I could see them becoming a solid squad.


----------



## Roy (Oct 13, 2009)

Season cant start soon enough. >_<


----------



## xingzup19 (Oct 13, 2009)

You said it, bro. 

Got my HD recorder ready. 5 games a week. Woot!


----------



## Purchase (Oct 13, 2009)

Big2hd said:


> lol all the moves they made this offseason was for the "longrun", and they were pretty good ones
> 
> +1 Drafting Daye and Summers(especially Daye who will learn from Prince)
> 
> ...



Lol still really don't see it like you guys do but I guess your right


----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Oct 13, 2009)

Raptors making 4th seed book it.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 13, 2009)

Seven Deadly Sins said:


> Raptors making 4th seed book it.



Very possible but not for certain.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2009)

I know it's the preseason.  I know that these games are basically meaningless.  But good job New Orleans.  Way to show us how much you care.

Orlando fucking hammered New Orleans and led by like thirty...just ten minutes into the game.


----------



## Talvius (Oct 14, 2009)

dont sleep on ryan anderson guys.


----------



## Purchase (Oct 14, 2009)

I find it funny how Rondo basiclly beat the nets by himself lolz.

Anyway I'm back to being active in the Nba section just saying


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 14, 2009)

Rockets will win at least 40 games and will make the playoffs.

Orlando or Boston will win the East with Washington getting the 4th seed.

Book it.


----------



## Talvius (Oct 14, 2009)

i like orlando role players

ryan anderson, brandon bass, pietrus, jason williams, gortat, barnes

+ the allstars
Howard, lewis, nelson, carter.

Massive team right there


Boston could have an allstar starting five if wallace went to starting center. YES i still believe sheed has allstar game left in him. He put out 20 pts + 9 rebs last game....against the dying nets but who cares!


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 14, 2009)

lol at people looking at preseason seriously.


----------



## Purchase (Oct 14, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> lol at people looking at preseason seriously.



Lol I'm not taking the preseason seriously but I sure am taking Blair Seriously


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 15, 2009)

You might as well take James Johnson seriously as well.
As well as another 40 or 50 draftees performing well.
Doesn't matter till the real game starts. Blair just plays other people that just came out of the draft. Doesn't mean much.


----------



## Halo (Oct 15, 2009)

Season needs to fucking start. I am growing restless. Not long ago I woke up one morning and decided to list the last 15-20 nba champs in order coz I was suffering that much from NBA withdrawal.


----------



## Sin (Oct 15, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Rockets will win at least 40 games and will make the playoffs.
> 
> Orlando or Boston will win the East with Washington getting the 4th seed.
> 
> Book it.


If all they win is 40 they're not making the playoffs in the West


----------



## E (Oct 15, 2009)

nets are gonna suck so much balls this season ;____;


----------



## Free Gobbie (Oct 15, 2009)

Steph Curry will take the Warriors to the promised land.


----------



## MOTO (Oct 15, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Rockets will win at least 40 games and will make the playoffs.


I don't think the Rockets play in the Eastern Conference


----------



## Big2hd (Oct 15, 2009)

wow the darnedest things kids say lol so lets see if I'm hearing this right:

Curry is gonna led the warriors to the playoffs(at least that's what hope you meant by promise land, you couldn't meant a title right? lol)

Every Western conference team is gonna be on the decline this year thus a 40 win Rockets team is gonna slip in the playoffs led by Ariza and Knee Mac

And the Nets will suck(okay that's coin toss, but wouldn't surprised if they sneak in the playoffs)

good stuff and the season haven't even started


----------



## Daron (Oct 15, 2009)

Lebron dunked on by the swine flu.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 15, 2009)

Nah they are just taking precaution and treating him as if he did have it. No sense in taking chances.


----------



## Roy (Oct 15, 2009)

Gotta protect your stars.


----------



## Dash (Oct 15, 2009)

It would be a miracle if Rockets reach 40 wins. 

--

Great game from Ariza tonight. 

18 points (7-12), 4 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 15, 2009)

Dash said:


> It would be a miracle if Rockets reach 40 wins.
> 
> --
> 
> ...



It's very possible with McGrady coming back.


----------



## Frieza (Oct 15, 2009)

WHen is TMAC coming back?


----------



## Frieza (Oct 15, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mu5ODJrLhQg&feature=player_embedded#[/YOUTUBE]
> Wow. THese reporters are just terrible.



More like the teams that were playing were horrible. Am I rite?

And I love cheerleaders.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 15, 2009)

omiK said:


> WHen is TMAC coming back?



late November


----------



## Big2hd (Oct 15, 2009)

omiK said:


> WHen is TMAC coming back?





JB the Jedi said:


> late November



Actually late November he is taking a second MRI on his knee,so i wouldn't hold your breath on that one. If had the guess anytime earlier than All Star break would be a near miracle


----------



## Platinum (Oct 15, 2009)

E said:


> nets are gonna suck so much balls this season ;____;



This is true.


----------



## Roy (Oct 15, 2009)

Bynum is playing pretty good right now. :I


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 15, 2009)

GSW would be so good if they just let Curry sit on the bench and come occasionally on. Ellis is class.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 15, 2009)

Roy said:


> Bynum is playing pretty good right now. :I



I'm hoping to see Andrew Bynum return to form this season.


----------



## Roy (Oct 15, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I'm hoping to see Andrew Bynum return to form this season.



As a Lakers fan, so am I, but when thinking of the fantasy season...>_>


----------



## Platinum (Oct 15, 2009)

Roy said:


> As a Lakers fan, so am I, but when thinking of the fantasy season...>_>



Bynum will get his share.


----------



## MOTO (Oct 16, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I'm hoping to see Andrew Bynum return to form this season.


I'm hoping that none of the Lakers take out his knee this season.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bynum's looking real good.


----------



## Talvius (Oct 16, 2009)

artest is gonna fall on his knee


----------



## Platinum (Oct 16, 2009)

Elite said:


> I'm hoping that none of the Lakers take out his knee this season.



I hope that too .


----------



## Jimin (Oct 16, 2009)

Think that will make the Pistons any better this year?


----------



## xingzup19 (Oct 16, 2009)

Loool. He always poses like that.


----------



## Big2hd (Oct 16, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Think that will make the Pistons any better this year?



Yes "that" will make the pistons better...


----------



## MOTO (Oct 16, 2009)

Talvius said:


> artest is gonna fall on his knee


Maybe it's Artest's turn this season.



Big2hd said:


> Yes "that" will make the pistons better...


Naw I don't think "that" will make the Pistons much better


----------



## Big2hd (Oct 16, 2009)

Elite said:


> Maybe it's Artest's turn this season.
> 
> 
> Naw I don't think "that" will make the Pistons much better





 how can player that averages 20 points off the bench not make any team better?


----------



## MOTO (Oct 17, 2009)

Big2hd said:


> how can player that averages 20 points off the bench not make any team better?


I wasn't even being serious in that last comment


----------



## Garfield (Oct 17, 2009)

Lakers repeat this year? I think so.


----------



## Big2hd (Oct 17, 2009)

Elite said:


> I wasn't even being serious in that last comment



Oh I see hehe..



adee said:


> Lakers repeat this year? I think so.



Way to go out on the limb there junior lol

Seriously though I don't see why not they can't repeat but my pick granted they all stay healthy as much as I hate to say it is the Celtics.


----------



## Roy (Oct 17, 2009)

adee said:


> Lakers repeat this year? I think so.



+1 on this.


----------



## MOTO (Oct 17, 2009)

adee said:


> Lakers repeat this year? I think so.


I agree. David Stern should just hand them the trophy now. No point in playing out an entire season when the Lakers' quest to repeat is inevitable


----------



## Big2hd (Oct 17, 2009)

Elite said:


> I agree. David Stern should just hand them the trophy now. No point in playing out an entire season when the Lakers' quest to repeat is inevitable



hehe oops you did it again...


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 17, 2009)

Everyone's underrating the Magic again this year


----------



## Yasha (Oct 17, 2009)

Hahahaha, Philly lost to Phoenix which means...




Orlando is the only undefeated team this preseason. :mj


----------



## Roy (Oct 17, 2009)

I wonder who'll end up with the best regular season record this year.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 17, 2009)

One of the Eastern teams, most likely Cavs.


----------



## Purchase (Oct 17, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=798dSGws44A[/YOUTUBE]

Shake my head Mj.


----------



## Talvius (Oct 17, 2009)

maybe LAL can catch up to boston in titles victories


----------



## xingzup19 (Oct 17, 2009)

What's the title difference?


----------



## MOTO (Oct 17, 2009)

Celtics by 2 (17-15)


----------



## Purchase (Oct 18, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZF2Pf50_hTw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_cfz95vhBs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wC3p3z2kKn0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

*So you know he's not biased agienst 2k look at the 3rd vid. In his own words " 2k is taunting the sim baller 2k just released the best post game ever period'*


----------



## El Torero (Oct 18, 2009)

Pre-season isn´t going well for spanish players


----------



## Roy (Oct 18, 2009)

Poor Pau is injured.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 18, 2009)

OMG, for how long?

he's on my fantasy team.


----------



## Roy (Oct 18, 2009)

He has a left hamstring injury..something like that. Not a big deal though, he just hasn't been playing in the pre season.


----------



## Hannibal (Oct 18, 2009)

LaL lookin like a repeat team


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hannibal said:


> LaL lookin like a repeat team



This is true.


----------



## Roy (Oct 18, 2009)

I just hope Artest lives up to the hype.


----------



## Talvius (Oct 18, 2009)

i hope lal doesnt win. not cause i hate em on the contrary. i just like the thrill of having a new champion


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 18, 2009)

People forget that if Manu is healthy, Spurs are the best team no doubt. Even if Bynum gets better or if Rasheed plays well, Spurs still would be the best team.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 18, 2009)

man, Spurs are getting old. 

Not taking anything way from them, still one of the best.


----------



## Roy (Oct 18, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> People forget that* if* Manu is healthy, Spurs are the best team no doubt. Even if Bynum gets better or if Rasheed plays well, Spurs still would be the best team.



Theres your problem.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah but he is someone who is can be a comeback king. He knows this team can win with him so he will play haha.

Seriously though. Blair made this team twice as deep as they always had problems with a center or powerfoward sub.

Blair should be put at the four and Tim at the five since Tim doesn't have to worry about Yao getting more votes than him for the All star game.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 18, 2009)

If Manu is healthy the Spurs have a really good shot.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hope so Manu's on my fantasy team.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 18, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8ja4cMcZeI&feature=player_embedded#[/YOUTUBE]
Dwight blocking kids lol
It's true that all pro players are WAY too competitive even against kids.

Let me say one thing. Anyone who believes a healthy Spurs is worse than a healthy Celtics or Lakers is stupid. Anyone who has been watching the three teams the past ten players know the chemistry between the Spurs is what separates them apart. Everyone knows their role.


----------



## JJ (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow I didn't think they would put him on the cover.


----------



## Roy (Oct 18, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8ja4cMcZeI&feature=player_embedded#[/YOUTUBE]
> Dwight blocking kids lol
> It's true that all pro players are WAY too competitive even against kids.
> 
> Let me say one thing. Anyone who believes a healthy Spurs is worse than a healthy Celtics or Lakers is stupid. Anyone who has been watching the three teams the past ten players know the chemistry between the Spurs is what separates them apart. Everyone knows their role.



I don't like the cover, too..cartoonish?


----------



## Big2hd (Oct 18, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8ja4cMcZeI&feature=player_embedded#[/YOUTUBE]
> Dwight blocking kids lol
> It's true that all pro players are WAY too competitive even against kids.
> 
> *Let me say one thing. Anyone who believes a healthy Spurs is worse than a healthy Celtics or Lakers is stupid. Anyone who has been watching the three teams the past ten players know the chemistry between the Spurs is what separates them apart. Everyone knows their role.*



lol guess i'm stupid then, Spurs have a far way to go to be considered favorites like they were. The biggest problem the Spurs will have with Lakers and Celtics(and the Magic now that think of it but i'll leave them out for now) will be the defending of their front court players.  I don't see any combination of Bonner/Duncan/McDyess/Blair/Jefferson defending Sheed/KG/Pierce and Bynum/Gasol\Artest very effectively...


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 19, 2009)

Spurs is a great defensive system. Individually the defense match up isn't great but the rest is fantastic.
Antonio Mcdyess is also their and he can shut down Perkins and do well against Bynum.

Their offense is perfect and hinders no one. This year.


----------



## Big2hd (Oct 19, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Spurs is a great defensive system. Individually the defense match up isn't great but the rest is fantastic.
> Antonio Mcdyess is also their and he can shut down Perkins and do well against Bynum.
> 
> Their offense is perfect and hinders no one. This year.



Wow I forgot all about Perkins, and you think McDyess has chance against Bynum or Perkins in the post lol(i should be asking you why you think McDyess would be guarding a true C but I'll have fun with it..).

And your last sentence almost proves my point that, when the Spurs were winning all those titles it wasn't with there "perfect offense"(I should be asking you why think Spurs offense is perfect but you know lol) it was cause of there stifling defense which is no longer present...


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 19, 2009)

Mcdyess=very underrated defender.
There defense was great, with Bowen etc.
But their chem is second to none and their offense is amazing now.


----------



## Frieza (Oct 19, 2009)

I do not know if you are serious or just trolling. Anyways, none of us will know, and no one for sure knows who will be the winner until next June. If I was to take a guess I would say Lakers in 4 or 6 against whoever comes out from East. Most likely Boston.. I hope Boston.. I want revenge.


----------



## Nic (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice to see Andrew Bynum looking nice and ready for the new season.  Now I just hope he won't get injured again.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 19, 2009)

Me and you both .


----------



## Big2hd (Oct 19, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Mcdyess=very underrated defender.
> There defense was great, with Bowen etc.
> But their chem is second to none and their offense is amazing now.



 That makes less sense than your previous post...

Guess will have to witness this "chemistry" and "amazing offense" for myself...


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 19, 2009)

Nic said:


> Nice to see Andrew Bynum looking nice and ready for the new season.  Now I just hope he won't get injured again.



That's my hope too.  Every time he gets hurt and comes back the rhythm the team has gets messed up. Hopefully we can get him to play the whole season.


----------



## Frieza (Oct 20, 2009)

T7 Bateman said:


> That's my hope too.  Every time he gets hurt and comes back the rhythm the team has gets messed up. Hopefully we can get him to play the whole season.



Andrew Bynum is injury prone. Kobe plays off him too, which hinders his and team master game, because he/they  sometimes needs to throw to someone who can finish the lobs.

So the only solution to not getting Bynum hurt to keep him around all year, and playoffs. Play him 30 mins a game, no more. If he starts looking slow out there, then pull his ass off the court. When his body becomes slow then his mind is next to follow. That is how he always got hurt.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 20, 2009)

They have the best team play(chemistry) and their offense is just flat out amazing. It's the most balanced.


----------



## Roy (Oct 20, 2009)

Well we'll see how amazing they are when the season starts.


----------



## Big2hd (Oct 20, 2009)

Things aren't looking good for Twolves(guess it never did lol) Love is out for at least 6 weeks and now Al Jeff is dealing with tendinitis in his knee. I was hoping they were gonna have decent season this year.



thegoodjae said:


> They have the best team play(chemistry) and their offense is just flat out amazing. It's the most balanced.



So much validity and truth in one post, I'm +rep the shit out of you for this


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 20, 2009)

omiK said:


> Andrew Bynum is injury prone. Kobe plays off him too, which hinders his and team master game, because he/they  sometimes needs to throw to someone who can finish the lobs.
> 
> So the only solution to not getting Bynum hurt to keep him around all year, and playoffs. Play him 30 mins a game, no more. If he starts looking slow out there, then pull his ass off the court. When his body becomes slow then his mind is next to follow. That is how he always got hurt.



This is true. Hopefully they follow this so Bynum can stay around all year.


----------



## Big2hd (Oct 20, 2009)

Personally I think the Lakers are gonna have to lean on Bynum for pretty the whole the year. Gasol who has been playing competitive ball year round will eventually wear down later in the season, when that happens Bynum gonna have to step his game up.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 20, 2009)

Big2hd said:


> Personally I think the Lakers are gonna have to lean on Bynum for pretty the whole the year. Gasol who has been playing competitive ball year round will eventually wear down later in the season, when that happens Bynum gonna have to step his game up.



This is true.


----------



## Dash (Oct 20, 2009)

Big2hd said:


> Things aren't looking good for Twolves(guess it never did lol) Love is out for at least 6 weeks and now Al Jeff is dealing with tendinitis in his knee. I was hoping they were gonna have decent season this year.



Me too. Dammit two of my favorite teams are nursing key injuries. 

All I got now is the Pistons.


----------



## MOTO (Oct 21, 2009)

omiK said:


> *Andrew Bynum is injury prone.* Kobe plays off him too, which hinders his and team master game, because he/they  sometimes needs to throw to someone who can finish the lobs.
> 
> So the only solution to not getting Bynum hurt to keep him around all year, and playoffs. Play him 30 mins a game, no more. If he starts looking slow out there, then pull his ass off the court. When his body becomes slow then his mind is next to follow. That is how he always got hurt.


His last 2 injuries were contributed by his teammates. The first being when he landed on Odom's foot then the second one where Kobe crashed into his knee. It's not like he's getting hurt just from running or jumping on the court. They were freak accidents.


----------



## Frieza (Oct 21, 2009)

Elite Sir.. I like you, but your wrong. Even in High School Bynum was injured most of the time. Smart players know where they are on the court at all times. Bynum must of being cocky or unsafe. I am sure this year he will smarten up.

Anyone else see Gaffney get almost choke slammed by Mikki Moore in preseason?


----------



## Talvius (Oct 21, 2009)

Dash said:


> Me too. Dammit two of my favorite teams are nursing key injuries.
> 
> *All I got now is the Pistons.*



LOOOOOOOOL

good luck with that. Ofcourse im a piston at heart but i dont have high expectations for them


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 21, 2009)

Big2hd said:


> Personally I think the Lakers are gonna have to lean on Bynum for pretty the whole the year. Gasol who has been playing competitive ball year round will eventually wear down later in the season, when that happens Bynum gonna have to step his game up.



Yea. That's why his butt needs to stay healthy.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 21, 2009)

the Lakers have looked good this preseason. looks like they have a great chance to defend their title. hopefully Artest does good and replaces the great job Ariza did in the playoffs.


----------



## Dash (Oct 21, 2009)

Talvius said:


> LOOOOOOOOL
> 
> good luck with that. Ofcourse im a piston at heart but i dont have high expectations for them



Well they did get better this year...7th seed sounds realistic, good enough for me. 

If Raps don't disappoint me this year again, I might follow them.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2009)

The optimism around town sickens me.  Why don't these Oklahoman's understand that the Thunder are only going to make minimal improvement this season?  Everyone is talking playoffs for some reason.  Greg Oden has a better chance at staying healthy!  (Couldn't resist taking a shot at him.)


----------



## MOTO (Oct 21, 2009)

omiK said:


> Elite Sir.. I like you, but your wrong. Even in High School Bynum was injured most of the time. Smart players know where they are on the court at all times. Bynum must of being cocky or unsafe. I am sure this year he will smarten up.


You're absolutely right. From watching the injury again, Bynum was being too unintelligent and cocky. He was dumb for preparing to rebound Kobe's miss shot. Clearly, he should have been aware that Kobe would fall directly into his knee. He's such an idiot for not paying attention to where Kobe would fall. Forget the damn rebound. What a dumbass. 

Man am I'm suppose to take your post seriously? Like really? C'mon...


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2009)

Omik does sort of have a point, Elite.  Unintelligent and cocky are two words that come to mind when I think of Andrew Bynum.  He just gets a pass in these categories since he basically replaced Kwame Brown.


----------



## MOTO (Oct 21, 2009)

Perhaps but the cause of his injury wasn't due to unintelligence or cockiness.


----------



## Frieza (Oct 21, 2009)

Bynum hurts himself again. Rotator Cuff minor injury. Bynum is needed for defensive purposes. His dunking and offense is considered a bonus. 

Anyone else see Cavs get embarrassed tonight in preseason.. I do not even like Boston, but it was hard to chew seeing cavs backups getting killed by bostons backups..I stopped watching.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 22, 2009)

That's like saying Gilbert Arenas got injured since he is cocky.


----------



## Big2hd (Oct 22, 2009)

omiK said:


> Elite Sir.. I like you, but your wrong. Even in High School Bynum was injured most of the time. Smart players know where they are on the court at all times. Bynum must of being cocky or unsafe. I am sure this year he will smarten up.
> 
> Anyone else see Gaffney get almost choke slammed by Mikki Moore in preseason?



Regardless if Bynum is tagged injury prone, you seriously can't count the last knee injury when Kobe ram right into his knee, I mean come on...





Rukia said:


> Omik does sort of have a point, Elite.  Unintelligent and cocky are two words that come to mind when I think of Andrew Bynum.  He just gets a pass in these categories since he basically replaced Kwame Brown.



Well intelligent and humble don't exactly roll off my tongue when I think about Bynum 

Cocky he might be but unintelligent he is far from, two better words that I think describes Bynum is young and naive, he showed that when he decided to chill at the playboy mansion when he should of been rehabbing his knee.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 22, 2009)

He is unintelligent. He has good skills but barely puts them to use, as well as his body. If Tim Duncan was in a body like Bynum's, the Lakers would win almost every game.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm getting sick of all the Magic hate-



The Magic have nil chance of reaching the finals? Seriously?


----------



## JJ (Oct 22, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> I'm getting sick of all the Magic hate-
> 
> 
> 
> The Magic have nil chance of reaching the finals? Seriously?



I think it's a crock myself. 

Not that this matters, but the Magic are still undefeated in preseason.

aka something for me to be happy about since the Bucs are about to go 0-7.


----------



## ByakugenEye (Oct 22, 2009)

Apparently Nash hurt his ankle... isn't anything serious and he should be back on the first game the Suns have


----------



## Big2hd (Oct 22, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> He is unintelligent. He has good skills but barely puts them to use, as well as his body. If Tim Duncan was in a body like Bynum's, the Lakers would win almost every game.



Wow there is so much stupidity in everything you say...

For one Bynum plays in Tex Winter's and Phil Jackson's triangle offense which is highly regarded as one of the most complex offenses out there. On top of that he plays the most important position at C and excels at in it, you don't have a smart at C in the triangle you got a mess period.

And I doubt Duncan would dominate with the body Bynum. He'd definitely gain some stronger inside presence for sure, but he'd lose some of that quickness that makes him a great PF/C..



Dracule Mihawk said:


> I'm getting sick of all the Magic hate-
> 
> 
> 
> The Magic have nil chance of reaching the finals? Seriously?



Now that's unintelligent  

I don't have the Magic as my favorites but they sure do having a great chance if all goes well.


----------



## Frieza (Oct 22, 2009)

In the triangle offense the Center is the easiest position. Bynum looks godly because all he has to do is finish near the rim. He has good hands and can catch the ball. Compare that to Kwame Brown.. I never seen a professional be so horrible at basketball.

I wish Hakeem Olajuwon got to play with this Lakers team.. Strong enough to guard any large Centre, and faster than most power fowards. Can play inside or out.


----------



## Big2hd (Oct 22, 2009)

omiK said:


> *In the triangle offense the Center is the easiest position. Bynum looks godly because all he has to do is finish near the rim.* He has good hands and can catch the ball. Compare that to Kwame Brown.. I never seen a professional be so horrible at basketball.
> 
> I wish Hakeem Olajuwon got to play with this Lakers team.. Strong enough to guard any large Centre, and faster than most power fowards. Can play inside or out.



You obliviously should do some homework on the triangle ,  I'll start you off easy since you didn't bother. 

If Bynum does what he has to like finishing at the rim and looking "godly" as you put it, that would mean he's doing his job...


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 22, 2009)

God I'm starting to hate NBA Live 10. All the queer as folk players do online is use their point guard and do the same shit over and over....oh and it seems the % of hitting a wide open 3 is less than a contested turn around fade-away 3 pointer. 

Can't wait till next week so I can be done with this game.


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 22, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> I'm getting sick of all the Magic hate-
> 
> 
> 
> The Magic have nil chance of reaching the finals? Seriously?



Its Fox Sports talking basketball, what do you expect?


----------



## Frieza (Oct 22, 2009)

Phil Jackson on many occasions has said that the centre position was easiest to learn. Mostly needed for rebounding. See how easy it was initially for Pau Gasol to pick it up when he first joined the Lakers. I obviously know what I am talking about, because I have been following basketball my entire life. 

And of course it does not hurt when you are surrounded by that level of talent i.e. Kobe, Pau, Lamar, Ron, and Fish to feed you crisp passes. It does take a  level of talent to play well off your teammates. It is just that Bynum is young, and I do not think he will ever become what some people want him to be.

He is not a Shaq in his prime, or a leader of this team. I will venture out to say he will never be. But if he can stay disciplined and listen to the coaching staff and remain professional. I think he could be an all-star at least.


----------



## Big2hd (Oct 22, 2009)

omiK said:


> *Phil Jackson on many occasions has said that the centre position was easiest to learn. Mostly needed for rebounding. See how easy it was initially for Pau Gasol to pick it up when he first joined the Lakers. I obviously know what I am talking about, because I have been following basketball my entire life.*
> 
> And of course it does not hurt when you are surrounded by that level of talent i.e. Kobe, Pau, Lamar, Ron, and Fish to feed you crisp passes. It does take a  level of talent to play well off your teammates. It is just that Bynum is young, and I do not think he will ever become what some people want him to be.
> 
> He is not a Shaq in his prime, or a leader of this team. I will venture out to say he will never be. But if he can stay disciplined and listen to the coaching staff and remain professional. I think he could be an all-star at least.



On what what one occasion(you said many so I'm guessing you can find one) did Phil Jackson say the Center was the least important position in the triangle?

How do know that the C position mostly rebounds in the triangle?

How do know Pau Gasol picked up the triangle easily?


See when you say something like the statements above you have to follow them up with something factual(quote,interview,example etc.), you just can't say whatever pops into your little head and think you made a good argument. Like when I said "Center is the most important position in the triangle" and actually showed you that..

It's great and all that you have been watching basketball you're whole life, but seem to know just as much or probably less about basketball as the average casual basketball fan does and what's worse you remain ignorant of this. If you would of just googled "triangle offense" and picked out about three articles of you're choosing about the triangle offense it would of clearly backed up my position, but you didn't...


----------



## Frieza (Oct 22, 2009)

I did not say that the Centre position was least important. I said it was easiest to learn in the Triangle offense. No need to attack me for your misunderstanding. It is a team game, and each person out that has something to contribute.

For the matter about whether I am credible or not. I leave that to the reader to decide. You can either accept my truth or divert it. 

In the late 80s I was a Lakers fan, because my dad was a fan of the showtime Lakers. I did not know much about basketball then because of my youth. Early/Mid 90s I became a fan of Chicago Bulls and Houston Rockets(more so Houston rockets because I loved Hakeem Olajuwon's play), and then during the 98 allstar game I started to become a fan of Kobe Bryant, and started really following the Lakers when they made it to WCF in 2000. Not only have I been following the sport, but have been playing since I was a kid. I played high school ball in my final year because I finally got use to my height. I never made my grade 9 team, because I was always nervous infront of the coaches. In my final year at 6'1 I finally made the team. I was a the 7th  or 8th man. At university I played pick up basketball, and till this day I still play the game I love.

I may not understand all the intricacies of professional basketball, and I do not assume that I do because I do not play at that level    


 If you watched as much Lakers basketball as I have then you would be pretty familiar with their strengths and weaknesses. What is rather ignorant is assuming how much knowledge I have or have not accumulated in my life.


----------



## Big2hd (Oct 22, 2009)

> I did not say that the Centre position was least important. I said it was easiest to learn in the Triangle offense. No need to attack me for your misunderstanding.



Ok I stand corrected, so do have any proof that Jackson said the Center position in the triangle was the easiest to learn? 

guessing no..



> For the matter about whether I am credible or not. I leave that to the reader to decide. You can either accept my truth or divert it.



lol "accept my truth or diver it", Well at least you're inadvertently admitting you're making this shit up, I love fiction reads.



> In the late 80s I was a Lakers fan, because my dad was a fan of the showtime Lakers. I did not know much about basketball then because of my youth. Early/Mid 90s I became a fan of Chicago Bulls and Houston Rockets(more so Houston rockets because I loved Hakeem Olajuwon's play), and then during the 98 allstar game I started to become a fan of Kobe Bryant, and started really following the Lakers when they made it to WCF in 2000. Not only have I been following the sport, but have been playing since I was a kid. I played high school ball in my final year because I finally got use to my height. I never made my grade 9 team, because I was always nervous infront of the coaches. In my final year at 6'1 I finally made the team. I was a the 7th or 8th man. At university I played pick up basketball, and till this day I still play the game I love.



so... you watch and played basketball at one in your life, good for you that can be said for most here has nothing to do of what is being discussed...



> I may not understand all the intricacies of professional basketball, and I do not assume that I do because I do not play at that level



See was that hard, you should say this in your head before typing your "truth" as you say.. PS you don't have to play at the professional level of basketball to understand it intricacies(besides the triangle is far from a intricacy) ...



> What is rather ignorant is assuming how much knowledge I have or have not accumulated in my life.



I don't assume much especially in this occasion, anything I commented was on based on what you said. The only thing is ignorant is that you decided to state things without backing them up with facts...


----------



## Frieza (Oct 22, 2009)

I am not going to spend hours looking for something I read online a year and a half ago. Nothing I said was fiction. I just said you can either believe me or choose not you. You decided not to. You can go on with your life. 

Every person can see what a pro does and think they can do it. Keep dreaming. I said to understand the game at a professional level. It is much different than the game we play on the court. Faster moving, more intelligent, and I am sure if you were watching the game with a HOF player. Both watching the same game..it would be completely different understanding between the both of you.


----------



## Dash (Oct 22, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Its Fox Sports talking basketball, what do you expect?



Its not just Fox though...the Magic hate is getting seriously annoying. Do any of these morons realize that the Cavs were one basket away from being swept?


----------



## Big2hd (Oct 22, 2009)

omiK said:


> I am not going to spend hours looking for something I read online a year and a half ago. Nothing I said was fiction. I just said you can either believe me or choose not you. You decided not to. You can go on with your life.
> 
> Every person can see what a pro does and think they can do it. Keep dreaming. I said to understand the game at a professional level. It is much different than the game we play on the court. Faster moving, more intelligent, and I am sure if you were watching the game with a HOF player. Both watching the same game..it would be completely different understanding between the both of you.




Well said lol, you just be sure to let me know if you can prove absolutely anything you said, that be nice


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 22, 2009)

Big2hd said:


> You obliviously should do some homework on the triangle ,  I'll start you off easy since you didn't bother.
> 
> If Bynum does what he has to like finishing at the rim and looking "godly" as you put it, that would mean he's doing his job...



bahahah i play basketball and you should stop with your elitist shit.
Bynum isn't smart. end of story.

Spurs>Lakers. End of story. Jefferson can handle Kobe but no one can handle Parker. Key difference. Manu, Jefferson, Parker, Duncan, Blair or Mcdyess, on a starting team by the end of the year will just be unstoppable. Each player can play D and can score. They are probably the most consistent team out there.

But w/e. I'm just waiting for the season to start.


----------



## Big2hd (Oct 22, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> bahahah i play basketball and you should stop with your elitist shit.
> Bynum isn't smart. end of story.



And your a fucking intellectual juggernaut  (I assuming watching the moving pictures didn't go too well seeing as that post clearly wasn't directed at you...)

Well in any case thats your opinion and you're entitled to it, as a wise man once said "You can either accept my truth or divert it" guess I'm just gonna divert it lol.

PS good breakdown analysis of the Spurs and Lakers, riveting shit


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2009)

Spurs > Lakers?  Really?  Which team just won the championship?  Which team has old, broken down players that seem to have a hard time staying healthy every year?  I don't see it Goodjae.  If you wanted to say Spurs > Hornets...then maybe I could agree with you.


----------



## Frieza (Oct 23, 2009)

Lakers are the best in the league, as long as they stay healthy they are unstoppable. Even without Gasol and Bynum in preseason they are destroying Denver with Kobe, Odom and Artest.


----------



## Purchase (Oct 23, 2009)

1. Lakers
2. Spurs/Celtics

All that needs to be said.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 23, 2009)

Lakers will be unrivalled in the West this year, again. The only teams that can threaten them are Celtics and Magic.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 23, 2009)

omiK said:


> Lakers are the best in the league, as long as they stay healthy they are unstoppable. Even without Gasol and Bynum in preseason they are destroying Denver with Kobe, Odom and Artest.



dontforget Mbenga lol 

my mans had 7 blocks against Denver. xD


----------



## Talvius (Oct 23, 2009)

mbenga was mbanging!


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 23, 2009)

Shit, you guys think Bynum and Gasol will be able to make it to the Cavs game? Just my luck, 2 of my centers get injuries


----------



## Big2hd (Oct 23, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Shit, you guys think Bynum and Gasol will be able to make it to the Cavs game? Just my luck, 2 of my centers get injuries



Not a chance, season about to start so teams are gonna limit the minutes of the first units or in some cases not play them at all...


----------



## MOTO (Oct 23, 2009)

Phil needs to give Mbenga more minutes


----------



## Yasha (Oct 23, 2009)

Hell Yeah! Magic is blowing out the Hawks right now. 8-0, first undefeated preseason in the franchise history. And Vince Carter fits in like a puzzle piece. There are so many things for me to look forward to this season.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 23, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Spurs > Lakers?  Really?  Which team just won the championship?  Which team has old, broken down players that seem to have a hard time staying healthy every year?  I don't see it Goodjae.  If you wanted to say Spurs > Hornets...then maybe I could agree with you.



LOL yes offseason moves don't make a difference right!?

Wow.

We'll just see who's right when the game starts.


----------



## JJ (Oct 24, 2009)

Yasha said:


> Hell Yeah! Magic is blowing out the Hawks right now. 8-0, first undefeated preseason in the franchise history. And Vince Carter fits in like a puzzle piece. There are so many things for me to look forward to this season.



And yet all these experts are saying the Magic won't have a chance with the Cavs and the Celtics in the Eastern Conference.  It's nice to be undefeated in preseason (my god I needed something good with having a damn 0 win NFL team right now). Although I wish the real season would start.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 24, 2009)

Elite said:


> Phil needs to give Mbenga more minutes



Hell yeah he needs to .


----------



## Nic (Oct 24, 2009)

Orlando is looking good so far this preseason, should be interesting to see if the addition of carter will ultimately pay off.


----------



## Frieza (Oct 24, 2009)

Orlando is trying too hard. It is preseason. Pre-season is boring to me.. I am glad when it starts to go on the record. So excited for next week.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 24, 2009)

Their squad is deep. Matt Barnes and Brandon Bass added is huge. Top that with Gortat being really helpful, then they might be one of the deepest teams out there.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 24, 2009)

They are THE deepest team IMO


----------



## Yasha (Oct 24, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> And yet all these experts are saying the Magic won't have a chance with the Cavs and the Celtics in the Eastern Conference.  It's nice to be undefeated in preseason (my god I needed something good with having a damn 0 win NFL team right now). Although I wish the real season would start.



I think the Magic were (and still are) underrated and ruled out by many as a serious contender for the title mostly because of their inconsistency. But they've already improved a lot since last season, and they'll only get better as their young players (which means more than half of the team) become more mature and reliable. They certainly have plenty of good reasons to feel good about their chances in this season.


----------



## ByakugenEye (Oct 24, 2009)

Magic are definitely looking good this season.

I went to a 2K10 tournament and damn was it exciting. I came 4th out of 32 contestants and won myself these: 

I lost in the semi finals by 1 point


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 24, 2009)

Man lets hope Tracy Mcgrady can be ready for the season and be injury free this year also the knicks are looking great in the pre season


----------



## Dash (Oct 24, 2009)

Ariza was SOLID last night. He started to chuck at the end of the game, but he was really rolling in the first three quarter.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 24, 2009)

Yea if we can get Tmac healthy we'll need him with out yao this season


----------



## Fan o Flight (Oct 24, 2009)

Oh hawks, Im so dissappointed. Thats what we get for not keeping Flip Murray.


----------



## Purchase (Oct 24, 2009)

FreddyFalcon said:


> Oh hawks, Im so dissappointed. Thats what we get for not keeping Flip Murray.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fhb89V43KWc&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 24, 2009)

ByakugenEye said:


> Magic are definitely looking good this season.
> 
> I went to a 2K10 tournament and damn was it exciting. I came 4th out of 32 contestants and won myself these:
> 
> I lost in the semi finals by 1 point



Who hosted the tournament? What was the grand prize? Also, what were the rules - like how long were the quarters and was it 2/3?


----------



## ♪♫ KiD CuDi ♪♫ (Oct 24, 2009)

*Has this been posted already?*


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 24, 2009)

While they look good, never judge a team sole on pre-season, hell the Raptors had a great pre-season last year and look where they ended up.


----------



## MOTO (Oct 24, 2009)

♪♫ KiD CuDi ♪♫ said:


> *Has this been posted already?*


That's pretty funny. I wonder who came up with the idea lol

Powell and Sasha was out of sync


----------



## Roy (Oct 24, 2009)

3 days till Lakers start the season


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Oct 24, 2009)

Yessssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!Go Lakers!!!!


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Oct 24, 2009)

♪♫ KiD CuDi ♪♫ said:


> *Has this been posted already?*



WOW Lolz thats rare and funny and no isnt posted!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 24, 2009)

Well look at the teams knicks played.. The game that particularly interested me was the celtics game.  If the knicks can play the same D they did in that game.  They will grab the 6th or 7th seeded playoff spot


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 25, 2009)

Can't wait for basketball to start.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 25, 2009)

So what if the Magic are 50-0 in the pre-season, its THE PRE-SEASON. Wake me on tuesday when it really starts.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2009)

Can't wait for the start of basketball. It's been far too long.


----------



## Frieza (Oct 25, 2009)

I can not wait for the season to start. I will watch both games.. even though I really just want to see the lakers game. The Cleveland vs Boston matchup gives me an idea of who wants it more.


----------



## MOTO (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm looking forward to what new pregame ritual Shaq and Lebron has in store for us 

oh and the Lakers getting their rings of course.


----------



## Purchase (Oct 25, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZF2Pf50_hTw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_cfz95vhBs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wC3p3z2kKn0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_I8zYLX_c9A[/YOUTUBE]

4th Czarisode released this one on lives playcalling


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 25, 2009)

He repeats teh basics too much but he makes some good points


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 25, 2009)

Aaron Brooks and Trevor Ariza-


----------



## Talvius (Oct 26, 2009)

tommorow motherfuckers!!! i cant wait. big match celtics vs cavs! wasnt there a celtics vs cavs match at opening night last year too?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 26, 2009)

^
Yea it was. Great way to start the season.


----------



## Dash (Oct 26, 2009)

I can't wait for tomorrow. We're going to lose but I just want to our guys out there playing hard, and Ariza's debut. 

My picks for tomorrow. 
*
Boston Celtics* @ Cleveland Cavaliers
Washington Wizards @ *Dallas Mavericks*
Houston Rockets @ *Portland Trailblazers*
Los Angeles Clippers @ *Los Angeles Lakers *


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 26, 2009)

Cavs Over Celtics
Mavs Over Wash
Port over Hous
Lakers Over Clippers


----------



## Bushido Brown (Oct 26, 2009)

I dont know if this has been done since i really not into the off season of the NBA and havent really posted here since the ending of last season. So if it has just regaurd this.

Pick you sixteen teams that will make the playoffs, but you have to have one sleeper in your sixteen. Write you sleeper in bold.


*East*

1. Cavs
2. Celtics
3. Magics
4. Wizards
5. Hawks
6. 76ers
7. Bulls
8. Heat

*West*

1. Lakers
2. Spurs
3. Nuggets
4. Jazz
5. Blazers
6. Mavs
7. Hornets
8. *Thunder*


----------



## xingzup19 (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm gonna be at uni tomorrow, so this HD recorder I got is really gonna pay off. Double header! Cavs and Celts, and then Lakers and Clips. Woot!

I'm in Melbourne, and so far they're only showing 4 games a week. Got Spurs / Bulls and Blazers / Nuggets on Fri. 

>>

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzVV5khG9vA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 26, 2009)

I plan on watching Lakers and Mavs game, guess I'll tune into the Cavs game for a bit to see how that team is looking against the Celtics.


----------



## Roy (Oct 26, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Aaron Brooks and Trevor Ariza-



So..I wonder how it works. Does Trevor get his ring mailed to him? lol


----------



## xingzup19 (Oct 26, 2009)

Never thought of that. Loool, what if the Lakers' opening match was against the Rockets?


----------



## Roy (Oct 26, 2009)

A BIG PART OF LAST YEARS TEAM: TREEEVOORR. COME ON DOWN!!!

5 min later

Starting SF for Houston: Trevor Ariza


----------



## xingzup19 (Oct 26, 2009)

I can just hear the announcer lose all the enthusiasm when the font size decreases.


----------



## Dash (Oct 26, 2009)

Roy said:


> So..I wonder how it works. Does Trevor get his ring mailed to him? lol



They give it to him in the Lakers/Rockets game I think.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 26, 2009)

im glad the season is going to start. and hope the lakers do not have a championship hangover and start fast. i am also interested in finding out how much better the spurs got with the additions of jefferson and blair. they may be the biggest obstacle for the lakers to get the number 1 seed in the WC


----------



## Roy (Oct 27, 2009)

Lol. Blake Griffin may miss up to 6 weeks.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 27, 2009)

Dash said:


> I can't wait for tomorrow. We're going to lose but I just want to our guys out there playing hard, and Ariza's debut.
> 
> My picks for tomorrow.
> 
> ...



My picks-

*Boston Celtics* @ Cleveland Cavaliers
*Washington Wizards* @ Dallas Mavericks
*Houston Rockets* @ Portland Trailblazers
Los Angeles Clippers @ *Los Angeles Lakers *



SCNR said:


> *East*
> 
> 1. Magic
> 2. Cavs
> ...


----------



## Frieza (Oct 27, 2009)

Interesting video.. has anyone else seen this[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=798dSGws44A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## xingzup19 (Oct 27, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> My picks-
> 
> *Boston Celtics* @ Cleveland Cavaliers
> *Washington Wizards* @ Dallas Mavericks
> ...



Wizards over Mavs? Seriously?


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 27, 2009)

I thought Rockets over Blazers would be more surprising


----------



## xingzup19 (Oct 27, 2009)

Loool, didn't see that one.


----------



## Roy (Oct 27, 2009)

omiK said:


> Interesting video.. has anyone else seen this[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=798dSGws44A[/YOUTUBE]



MJ's a douche.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 27, 2009)

1.Boston
2.Orlando 
3.Cleveland  	
4.Atlanta
5.Chicago 
6.Milwaukee 
7.Miami 	
8.*New York* 
9.Philadelphia
10.Milwaukee 
11.Washington
12.Indiana 
13.Detroit 	
14.new Jersey 	










Toronto


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 27, 2009)

Roy said:


> Lol. Blake Griffin may miss up to 6 weeks.



you shouldn't laugh at something that devastating. 

OMG! Roy might rape Houston tonight, who's going to guard him?


----------



## xingzup19 (Oct 27, 2009)

And here I was, expecting to watch a replay of Griffin dunking on Bynum.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 27, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> you shouldn't laugh at something that devastating.
> 
> OMG! Roy might rape Houston tonight, who's going to guard him?



Ariza/Battier...


----------



## Yasha (Oct 27, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> 1.Boston
> 2.Orlando
> 3.Cleveland
> 4.Atlanta
> ...






For tomorrow's games, I'm only interested in one. Go Celtics.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 27, 2009)

Celtics
Blazers
Mavs
Lakers

That would be probable but I hope for

Cavs
Blazers
Wizards
Clippers

Baron Davis is mah boy.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 27, 2009)

Griffan will miss hte Lakers game ay


----------



## Talvius (Oct 27, 2009)

Griffin = Oden II ?


----------



## Nic (Oct 27, 2009)

Can't wait for the season to start tonight.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 27, 2009)

Nah, Blake actually has talent whle Oden's team will actually succeed.


----------



## Nic (Oct 27, 2009)

except now it's basically wasted talent.  Anyways I'll wait to see what Blake does under a real game first.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 27, 2009)

Is Pau Gasol and Andrew Byndum playing in todays game?


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 27, 2009)

I honestly believe Lakers should start Gasol, Bynum, AND Odom.
I mean, Odom proved to me last year that he can spread the floor just as good as Ariza or Sasha can. He almost shot at 50% from the three and not guarding him when he's open there will hurt opposing teams.

I think

Bynum
Gasol
Odom
Bryant
Fisher

would be a hell of a starting line up. Maybe one day if Brown gets smart enough, he can be starting. That would be probably the best starting defensive 5 out there. Add that with one of the most dangerous scorers along side with Dwade, Melo, and Bronbron, then the team would be complete. 

Of course, that is if Brown improves as well as Bynum. Those two are inconsistent, and Brown should get good enough to start in two years. 

Fisher sucks these days and gets destroyed on the defensive end by fodder point guards. Aaron Brooks made Fisher look like a rookie. I'd only put him in during the dying minutes.


----------



## Big2hd (Oct 27, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> 1.Boston
> 2.Orlando
> 3.Cleveland
> 4.Atlanta
> ...



Got the Bucks in there twice, I guess you meant to put Toronto in one of those spots..

Anyways the Knicks wont make the playoffs over a healthy wizards squad...

And it may be just me but I don't see the Miami making it to playoffs



Talvius said:


> Griffin = Oden II ?



I'm gonna have to disagree although broken kneecap doesn't even sound good...

And just let you know Oden is gonna show up big this year, he's looked great all preseason and show no signs of slowing down...


----------



## Nic (Oct 27, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> I honestly believe Lakers should start Gasol, Bynum, AND Odom.
> I mean, Odom proved to me last year that he can spread the floor just as good as Ariza or Sasha can. He almost shot at 50% from the three and not guarding him when he's open there will hurt opposing teams.
> 
> I think
> ...



well Odom's defense has been pretty horrible lately especially during the playoff's last year, he kept losing his man over and over again leaving them wide open to taking the threes.


----------



## Big2hd (Oct 27, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Is Pau Gasol and Andrew Byndum playing in todays game?



Bynum yes and Gasol is 50/50


----------



## Nic (Oct 27, 2009)

I would have Gasol sit out another game or two, it's not like it will matter much if he's in or not for this game.


----------



## Frieza (Oct 27, 2009)

I would not matter, but I love watching Pau play.. I am a fan of his game. Especially when he gets aggressive. Pau Smash!


----------



## ayoz (Oct 27, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nZT3vyiHSs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 27, 2009)

lol Phil playing it smooth.


----------



## MOTO (Oct 27, 2009)

It'd be nice to see Bynum actually get 10+ rebounds tonight. He has gotten one since coming back from his injury.


----------



## stomponfrogs (Oct 27, 2009)

I think I need some advice for my fantasy team (not on the forum). Who do you guys think will have a better season (fantasy-wise)? Brad Miller or Roy Hibbert? I'm conflicted, because Miller seems to be in the position to get more minutes, but I think Hibbert could put up much better numbers if the Pacers play him more.

EDIT: It's not toooo important either way, I suppose, because I'm going to have to put either of them on the bench.. I'm already playing B. Lopez, Okafor, Biedrens, and Oden. I just have Hibbert sitting around on the bench right now, and I'm wondering if some of the regulars in here would think picking up Miller in his place would be a good idea.


----------



## Big2hd (Oct 27, 2009)

stomponfrogs said:


> I think I need some advice for my fantasy team (not on the forum). Who do you guys think will have a better season (fantasy-wise)? Brad Miller or Roy Hibbert? I'm conflicted, because Miller seems to be in the position to get more minutes, but I think Hibbert could put up much better numbers if the Pacers play him more.
> 
> EDIT: It's not toooo important either way, I suppose, because I'm going to have to put either of them on the bench.. I'm already playing B. Lopez, Okafor, Biedrens, and Oden. I just have Hibbert sitting around on the bench right now, and I'm wondering if some of the regulars in here would think picking up Miller in his place would be a good idea.



Personally I think Hibbert>Miller even though Miller is the more fantasy friendly player, Hibbert is gonna get bigger mintues than Miller(Miller behind Noah and Thomas for now..).

But like you said with all the Big's you have all already I wouldn't worry about it, unless you're trying to package one of them package in a trade...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 27, 2009)

that phil video


----------



## Platinum (Oct 27, 2009)

It's almost time folks .


----------



## Big Baller Brand (Oct 27, 2009)

_Time for the season to start again! _


----------



## Frieza (Oct 27, 2009)

woot woot.. Phil is still cool..


----------



## Bushido Brown (Oct 27, 2009)

I got my wings and my 5.00 large pizza from dimonios, Im ready to get this thing started. Cavs win by 6


----------



## Roy (Oct 27, 2009)

ayoz said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nZT3vyiHSs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]





thegoodjae said:


> lol Phil playing it smooth.





Hibari Kyoya said:


> that phil video



Phil is one cool cat.


----------



## Big Baller Brand (Oct 27, 2009)

_LOL Shaq is just walking around...._


----------



## Nic (Oct 27, 2009)

Great start by the cavaliers.


----------



## xingzup19 (Oct 27, 2009)

Anthony Parker, I am a fan!


----------



## Nic (Oct 27, 2009)

6points 4 rebounds for Shaq so far.   Having a good start to the season so far.


----------



## JJ (Oct 27, 2009)

Magic play tomorrow!


----------



## Roy (Oct 27, 2009)

I only care about the Lakers game. It still a while before they start, I think.


----------



## Big Baller Brand (Oct 27, 2009)

_ROFL, LeBron just owned Rondo hardcore. ROFL _


----------



## Nic (Oct 27, 2009)

Roy said:


> I only care about the Lakers game. It still a while before they start, I think.


in 2 hours 37 minutes.


----------



## Frieza (Oct 27, 2009)

That was amazing block by Lebron.. he is just blocking everyone out there. Rondo Fail.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Oct 27, 2009)

im not going to be to excited about the Lakers game like i wouldve if Griffen was playing, but ill still watch


----------



## Nic (Oct 27, 2009)

omiK said:


> That was amazing block by Lebron.. he is just blocking everyone out there. Rondo Fail.


 
well that was stupid play by Rondo tbh, although I'll admit nice block.


----------



## xingzup19 (Oct 27, 2009)

Same here. Blake's busted kneecap took out all my enthusiasm. Oh well.


----------



## Nic (Oct 27, 2009)

playing for the clippers is never a good thing, even less if you're suppose to be good.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 27, 2009)

Lebron's block was amazing. Poor Rondo.


----------



## Roy (Oct 27, 2009)

I wanna see Lebrons block. D:


----------



## xingzup19 (Oct 27, 2009)

Then record it, Roy.

I'll probably be up on YouTube soon, anyways.


----------



## Big Baller Brand (Oct 27, 2009)

_I wonder where Halo is with making Basketball sets. _


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 27, 2009)

I cant believe how much i missed the NBA.  Lebron I love you. pek


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 27, 2009)

I can't start watching here in the UK til 2moro at the ealiest


----------



## Bushido Brown (Oct 27, 2009)

theyre spish splashing 3s all over us


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 27, 2009)

Well then, the night is progressing in the most fatefully natural manner. Now the Celtics just need to carry through in the second half, and a briefcase full of mutated H1N1 needs to fall onto center court and explode during the Lakers-Clippers game.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 27, 2009)

I hope Shaq crashes and burns, honestly. And I, too, look forward to the Lakers 'game,' even though I hardly expect it to be interesting.


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 27, 2009)

Jove said:


> Well then, the night is progressing in the most fatefully natural manner. Now the Celtics just need to carry through in the second half, and a briefcase full of mutated H1N1 needs to fall onto center court and explode during the Lakers-Clippers game.



Being that the Clippers are as cursed as they are the H1N1 would probably only infect them and leave the Lakers alone


----------



## Gabe (Oct 27, 2009)

nice half for lebron and shaq.garnett kinda looks slow to me


----------



## Dash (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow what a turnaround for the Celtics. 

According to NBA TV Rockets-Celtics discussed Rondo-McGrady trade.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 27, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Being that the Clippers are as cursed as they are the H1N1 would probably only infect them and leave the Lakers alone



Laker legends are prone to viruses beginning with H. 





Dash said:


> Wow what a turnaround for the Celtics.
> 
> According to NBA TV Rockets-Celtics discussed Rondo-McGrady trade.





...


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't know whether I should say that's a nice comeback or that's just wrong


----------



## Big2hd (Oct 27, 2009)

Dash said:


> Wow what a turnaround for the Celtics.
> 
> According to NBA TV Rockets-Celtics discussed Rondo-McGrady trade.



Man this would be beautiful to get rid of Knee-Mac so he can bring down someone else's favorite franchise in exchange for the second coming of Oscar Robertson..

But l think this like most rumors has no legs...


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2009)

Bwhahahahahaha.  I hope the Cavaliers enjoyed their home court success LAST YEAR.  Glen Davis would be the second best player on Cleveland if he played for their team and the Celtics don't have him right now.  They are still smacking that ass.

CELTIC PRIDE!  CELTIC NATION!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 27, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Bwhahahahahaha.  I hope the Cavaliers enjoyed their home court sucess LAST YEAR.  Glen Davis would be the second best player on Cleveland if he played for their team and the Celtics don't have him right now.  They are still smacking that ass.
> 
> CELTIC PRIDE!  CELTIC NATION!



Hey there, fellow Green Teamer!


----------



## Dash (Oct 27, 2009)

Cavaliers are so overrated, glad to see the Celtics put them in their place. 



Big2hd said:


> Man this would be beautiful to get rid of Knee-Mac so he can bring down someone else's favorite franchise in exchange for the second coming of Oscar Robertson..
> 
> But l think this like most rumors has no legs...



Yeah, probably not but its an interesting scenario.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 27, 2009)

Lebron will lead a comeback. He won't let them lose their home opener.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 27, 2009)

lol Cavs. I just wish they could get rid of Big Z for someone a bit more athletic.


----------



## MOTO (Oct 27, 2009)

C'mon Cavs, I wanna see a exciting finish.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2009)

The Cavs have the potential to be pretty fucking entertaining off the court this year.  I can imagine it already.  If the Cavs lose tonight; the first topic up for debate on First and 10 tomorrow will be whether or not Lebron is already thinking about New York.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 27, 2009)

You can call the Cavs overrated all you want, but Lebron is the man.


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 27, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> lol Cavs. I just wish they could get rid of Big Z for someone a bit more athletic.



Should've, would've, could've... it doesn't matter at this point. LeBron's leaving after this season because the Cav front office has no idea what it should do. They see how slow Z is and their solution is Shaq. Not knocking Shaq, but getting someone who is just as slow (although more skilled in the post) wasn't going to help.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 27, 2009)

Lebron in Brooklyn, book it. The Russian mafia will make sure it happens.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 27, 2009)

So this is what it's been like for all the fans of Western Conference teams to see Shaq come up to the line, late in the game, and feeling absolutely no fear whatsoever. Interesting.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 27, 2009)

No one who watches basketball felt he was gonna make those fts.

Im gonna love First and Ten tommorrow. I miss Skip hating on Bron.


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 27, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Lebron in Brooklyn, book it. The Russian mafia will make sure it happens.



Better get building though, or else LeBron will have to spend a season in the Swamp


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 27, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> No one who watches basketball felt he was gonna make those fts.
> 
> Im gonna love First and Ten tommorrow. I miss Skip hating on Bron.



Yes, but this was the first time in a long time I've felt it against the Celtics. So many wasted years...


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 27, 2009)

Cavs need to make a trade now!! Or not.  They need the bipolar guy's offense.

I say swing a trade for Stephen jackson and hope he doesnt shoot up a club in Cleveland.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 27, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Better get building though, or else LeBron will have to spend a season in the Swamp



You doubt the power of Russia and Jay-Z?


----------



## Mael (Oct 27, 2009)

Suck it, Cleveland.



God it feels good to do that again.  Props to Lebron on the 38+ pts but I'm more happy with Rasheed.


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 27, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> You doubt the power of Russia and Jay-Z?



IDK, NYC politicians are quite a force too ya know


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 27, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Suck it, Cleveland.
> 
> 
> 
> God it feels good to do that again.  Props to Lebron on the 38+ pts but *I'm more happy with Rasheed.*



One game down, Zero technicals!


----------



## Platinum (Oct 27, 2009)

They all booed Luke Walton .

Kobe looked satisfied.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 27, 2009)

nice championship ring that the lakers received


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 27, 2009)

You Boston fans need to be happy about something since my Yanks are winning the world series. Serioulsy, Danny Ferry better be on the phone for one more trade cause the Cavs cant win it all with this Squad. I believe that they should the Gun toating Stephen Jackson from Golden State. I like the starting 5 of Moe Williams, Stephen Jackson, Lebron, Andy V, and Shaq. The bench would be solid with Delonte coming off it. That squad could hang with any.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> No one who watches basketball felt he was gonna make those fts.
> 
> Im gonna love First and Ten tommorrow. I miss Skip hating on Bron.


Prince James did what he always does.  He came up short when his team needed him the most.

I bet LeBrick referred to his teammates as "the supporting cast" after the game and probably criticized their play.  James always does that when things aren't going well.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 27, 2009)

NAM said:


> nice championship ring that the lakers received



Indeed they were.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 27, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> *You Boston fans need to be happy about something since my Yanks are winning the world series.* Serioulsy, Danny Ferry better be on the phone for one more trade cause the Cavs cant win it all with this Squad. I believe that they should the Gun toating Stephen Jackson from Golden State. I like the starting 5 of Moe Williams, Stephen Jackson, Lebron, Andy V, and Shaq. The bench would be solid with Delonte coming off it. That squad could hang with any.



Hank... is that you? Shouldn't you be preparing ways to blame Cashman when the Phillies sweep?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2009)

Kendrick Perkins is now a better NBA Center than Shaq btw.  I'm not just going off this game.  The way both players ended last season is also evidence.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 27, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Prince James did what he always does.  He came up short when his team needed him the most.
> 
> I bet LeBrick referred to his teammates as "the supporting cast" after the game and probably criticized their play.  James always does that when things aren't going well.



Oh ye of little hate. You can do better than that. What do you need Skip Bayless to feed you more insults for Lebron since you cant come up with any?

I love the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that dickride Skip. 

Do your thing Rukia.

Watch the game and become a better student of it. When Lebron went out they fell apart as usual. Its still too much Lebron or bust, or it could be just the first game and alot of tinkering needs to be done. If Lebron was an android he could play all game then they would win for sure. 





Jove said:


> Hank... is that you? Shouldn't you be preparing ways to blame Cashman when the Phillies sweep?



Lol. Im preparing for shaving cream to be the new it thing in NY after we dish out a can of whoop ass on them phillies. 
Ive always been more partial to Hal anyway, the much smarter brother.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2009)

Cleveland continues to be the most boring team in the NBA.  Their offensive flow is pitiful.  And guess what, first game or not...it won't improve.  I saw poor ball movement all season last year.  I saw 4 players wearing Cavalier uniforms stand around and watch Lebron.

Mo Williams?  Is he still supposed to be Cleveland's big time secondary player?  Are people counting on Delonte West?  Shaq is almost as old as Dikembe Mutumbo now.  Sideshow Bob is going to play the 5 when Z gets tired?  

Cleveland was way overrated before the season started.  Nothing has changed.  They can't beat Orlando if they play them in the playoffs and they can't beat a healthy Boston team either.  Scroll down Boston's roster if you don't believe me.  Look how impressive it will be when they are at full strength.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 27, 2009)

Blah Blah Blah. I see a brittle Boston team thats one injury away from being ousted again out of the Playoffs. I have never overrated the Cavs. I know who they are and who they arent. They obvioulsy need another piece or two.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 27, 2009)

Everyone know Boston is deep but Magics roster is more impressive imo as far as the improvement during the off season.

Anyone else surprised by Blatche? I mean, he was good in summer league and pre-season but he has been dominating the Mavs.

Kobe off to a good start but the Lakers already made 5 turnovers this quarter.


----------



## Roy (Oct 27, 2009)

Those are some very nice rings.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh, the Lakers got their championship rings?


*Spoiler*: _Recap: How Last Season Ended_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jV6wTXeCzy8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 27, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Anyone else surprised by Blatche? I mean, he was good in summer league and pre-season but he has been dominating the Mavs.


If Blatche concentrates and works hard consistently he'll be a great piece for Washington. He's always had the talent. It also helps to have Arenas healthy.

This Clippers-Lakers game is so not worth watching right now


----------



## Yasha (Oct 27, 2009)

lol Cavs. There is nothing I need to say, because Rukia had said it all.


Is anyone surprised that Wizards beat the Mavs? I think they're going to be in the top 4 in the East if Gilbert Arenas stays healthy.


----------



## stomponfrogs (Oct 27, 2009)

Oden has managed only one foul in 17+ minutes. Where amazing happens?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 27, 2009)

Platinum said:


> They all booed Luke Walton .
> 
> Kobe looked satisfied.



they didn't boo him, they went "Luuuuuuke!" xD


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 27, 2009)

stomponfrogs said:


> Oden has managed only one foul in 17+ minutes. Where amazing happens?



Thats sounds about right, Houston's front court is tiny as hell, all he has to do is stand there with his hands up.


----------



## Roy (Oct 27, 2009)

> Some key facts on the the Lakers' championship ice:
> 
> Laker gold -- Most rings are 14-karat gold but the Lakers' high-profile jeweler, Jason of Beverly Hills, created a special batch of 15-karat Laker gold to commemorate their 15th NBA championship. The ring is made of both white and yellow gold and was built from seven different parts that had to be assembled. Most rings are built as one unit.
> 
> ...


I cant even imagine how much one of those would cost.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 27, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Oh, the Lakers got their championship rings?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Recap: How Last Season Ended_
> ...



I still can't believe how woefully unfair these commercials were. Kobe was voiced by David Alan Grier. David Alan Grier! Fucking _DAG_.

Lebron got Kenan. 


Laker's ring is cool. I mean, it doesn't have a shamrock on it, but it's good for a franchise like that.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 28, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> they didn't boo him, they went "Luuuuuuke!" xD



You sure or are you just messing with me .


----------



## MOTO (Oct 28, 2009)

Bynum is looking good out there


----------



## Mael (Oct 28, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> You Boston fans need to be happy about something since my Yanks are winning the world series. Serioulsy, Danny Ferry better be on the phone for one more trade cause the Cavs cant win it all with this Squad. I believe that they should the Gun toating Stephen Jackson from Golden State. I like the starting 5 of Moe Williams, Stephen Jackson, Lebron, Andy V, and Shaq. The bench would be solid with Delonte coming off it. That squad could hang with any.



2004...enough said.  Have fun with Philly.  If they win you're so dead.

That squad could hang with any eh?  Well let's see if Orlando, Boston, and LA don't shitpwn them like they have before.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 28, 2009)

Bynum and Kaman seem to be exchanging points at this rate.
I WANNA BLOCK.
Lebron made me hungry for them...only three blocks the whole game.
DWIGHT AVERAGES MORE THAN THAT.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 28, 2009)

Kobe just showing these babies how a real pro does it.
I mean seriously. No one from the Clips can even TRY to defend a lethal scorer like Kobe.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 28, 2009)

Kobe needs to desperately go back to the HD just saying.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 28, 2009)

Lakers need Gasol too much...


----------



## Talvius (Oct 28, 2009)

damn... mavs lost


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 28, 2009)

Bynum and Greg never fouled ouT!!!


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 28, 2009)

Why the fuck does all the calls go Lakers way in the 4th


----------



## Roy (Oct 28, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Why the fuck does all the calls go Lakers way in the 4th



Because we're the World Champions.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 28, 2009)

Like I said, Odom is THE SHIT from the three point land.

Lakers sure do know how to close a game. Maybe they learned from Game 4 of the 07-08 Finals.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 28, 2009)

Kobe just beasted it. Careless move by Eric to not watch for the spin. Thought Kobe would dunk like MJ did on Ewing but he just slips it to Bynum.


----------



## Roy (Oct 28, 2009)

I just saw Lebrons block on rondo..I became a lebron fan for a second 
-__-


----------



## Platinum (Oct 28, 2009)

Roy said:


> I just saw Lebrons block on rondo..I became a lebron fan for a second
> -__-



Impossible ?


----------



## MOTO (Oct 28, 2009)

Our bench sucks. We need Gasol back. Having him will allow Odom and Bynum to play with the 2nd unit.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 28, 2009)

Roy said:


> I just saw Lebrons block on rondo..I became a lebron fan for a second
> -__-



How can you not be a fan of Lebron if you like basketball? I'm a fan of almost all players(even Kobe, the one who I hate on) since they play amazing ball.

His block on Allen was amazing too.

LOL didn't Rondo get raped by Lebron in the preseason as well?


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 28, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRQmbYr_wLc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Roy (Oct 28, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Impossible ?



My hate of the Celtics is what probably did it.


----------



## Halo (Oct 28, 2009)

Congratulations to C-Webb's marriage! I wish him nothing, but the best! 

Thank God the season has arrived and yeah, all except 2 of my fantasy players shot below 40%, fucking pieces of turd.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 28, 2009)

Halo said:


> Congratulations to C-Webb's marriage! I wish him nothing, but the best!
> 
> Thank God the season has arrived and yeah, all except 2 of my fantasy players shot below 40%, fucking pieces of turd.



Your team sucks Halo .


----------



## Halo (Oct 28, 2009)

Its okay I drafted 2 other teams to replace that shitter one.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 28, 2009)

Halo said:


> Its okay I drafted 2 other teams to replace that shitter one.



But the stink of that team will never go away Halo .


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 28, 2009)

Or the fact that Lebron is probably the best transition D player we saw since I don't even know.


----------



## Sin (Oct 28, 2009)

BronBron shat all over the Celtics but they still lost.

Just goes to show, Celtics/Magic are on another level. BronBron is the best player on the floor, but he has no one to play with. I hope he goes to NYC or wherever next season.

Kobe had a monster game too, some of those moves he did on the Clips were insane. 20-1 is a definite possibility. Their only real test will be at Denver.

Also, lol Kobe you ain't fooling anybody. "We don't want to put that pressure on ourselves" the second Craig said "20-1" Kobe was thinking "You're fucking on."


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 28, 2009)

lol Kobe never backs from a challenge. Sometimes his undoing but this is a good challenge.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 28, 2009)

Decent game the Rockets I suppose. Could have been worse


----------



## Purchase (Oct 28, 2009)

I swear I've never seen a team that looks as flawless as the Lakers. And Kobe is still amazing.


----------



## Sin (Oct 28, 2009)

Charles saying the Rockets will have the worst record in the West was a big gamble. I think they'll definitely be bottom 3, but worse than the Kings? I dunno man.


----------



## xingzup19 (Oct 28, 2009)

Jove said:


> One game down, Zero technicals!



Didn't Garnett get one?



Platinum said:


> They all booed Luke Walton .



I heard that too. Only his dad was clapping. 



Talvius said:


> damn... mavs lost



Damn indeed. Oh well, they've always had bad starts the past few years.

>>

Charles' fake ring had "NOT EVER".


----------



## Mael (Oct 28, 2009)

Sin said:


> *BronBron shat all over the Celtics but they still lost.*
> 
> Just goes to show, Celtics/Magic are on another level. BronBron is the best player on the floor, but he has no one to play with. I hope he goes to NYC or wherever next season.
> 
> ...



Lebron could score a triple double but if they lost, they lost.  One man makes not a team.  Not to say Wallace and Shaq aren't contributors, but the team will be affectionately called the Cleveland Lebrons so long as they have to rely on Mr. James.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 28, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> 2004...enough said.  Have fun with Philly.  If they win you're so dead.
> 
> That squad could hang with any eh?  Well let's see if Orlando, Boston, and LA don't shitpwn them like they have before.



2009....enough said. Come back to me when you guys are relevant again. Youve taken our former corporate persona. 

If they make the trade for Stephen Jack and get rid of either Shaq or Big Z then yes that Squad could hang with any. Buts that only if they make the trades.


@Sin Thats why they need to make another trade for another scorer badly or else the guy is gone. Id love to see him in NY though. Lebron is the best player in the league, but his team is 5th best at this point and he knows it. I would think Cleveland would have learned that the guy needs atheltic people around him and not stiffs, but I guess Mike Brown and the franchise love the idea of Big Z and Shaq on the same court.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 28, 2009)

rockets got raped  roy totally slapped up that rookie lol

That james block was immense though


----------



## Lord Snow (Oct 28, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Lebron could score a triple double but if they lost, they lost.  One man makes not a team.  Not to say Wallace and Shaq aren't contributors, but the team will be affectionately called the Cleveland Lebrons so long as they have to rely on Mr. James.



Exactly any team that wants to win a championship must have depth. The Cavs don't have a bench.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 28, 2009)

Delonte West is missing games because he's been declared as bi-polar lol.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 28, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> rockets got raped  roy totally slapped up that rookie lol



Rockets will beat the Warriors tomorrow so its all good.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 28, 2009)

I hope so when is T-Mac back anyway a few more months?


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 28, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Delonte West is missing games because he's been declared as bi-polar lol.



Package him and Big Z and trade them for warm body, anything. 

If Washington starts of slow and is hit by injuries then I would give them a call about Heywood. Thats my soltuion for the Cavs, Heywood (still young and mobile) and Stephen Jackson.

 I was a contender I would call up Memphis and propose a trade for Rudy Gay(so unhappy there) or Stephen Jackson if your missing something on the wing.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 28, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> Didn't Garnett get one?



Yes, but Sheed didn't. That's quite remarkable, considering he played nearly half the game.



Violent By Design said:


> Delonte West is missing games because he's been declared as bi-polar lol.



Or maybe the Splotch Monster finally ate his face.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 28, 2009)

Glad to see the Lakers win


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 28, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Rockets will beat the Warriors tomorrow so its all good.



Yea we can run with them, hopefully we don't let Morrow go nuts.

We'll always be doomed going against good big men though.

EDIT: I think I'll be doing a whole lotta cuming this season. 

Come Back soon T-Mac !!!!


----------



## Dash (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't see us winning this game either. Too many offensive weapons for the Warriors, Scola still hurting out there, and Brooks and Landry can't carry the load. This team relies too much on the energy from the home crowd to win, and a back to back road game doesn't make it any better. We have a chance to win this but only if the scoreboard is in the 80s or below.

Rockets need to look for Ariza more often, he had 9 points in the first quarter last night but then disappeared from the game. I liked what I saw when we got Trevor the ball early on. He should be more aggressive tonight and move around a lot more.


----------



## stomponfrogs (Oct 28, 2009)

Hmm.. did Blatche just have a good game, or has he really improved that much? I mean, I know he has put up these numbers a couple of times, but I don't want to get my hopes up for this team which I see as destined for tragedy..


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 28, 2009)

Watched both the Cav and Lakers games last night. 

What amazed me is that the Cavs haven't found a strategy for end-of-game situations other than having LeBron do stuff and everyone else stand around. This strategy is not conducive to winning. Shaq bricking free-throws doesn't help. 

IMO, Lakers did better than I expected without Gasol. Kobe is his usual self. Bynum looks awesome; didn't expect him to put up 26 or grab 13 rebounds. He plays like that for the rest of the year, it won't be close. Odom looked great too. Want to see Artest flow better in the offense. Only real mistake was losing focus in the 3Q, other than that it was flawless.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm going to the Oklahoma City/Sacramento game tonight.  I will definitely be leaving early.  Beating the traffic is my primary goal for this game.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 28, 2009)

Poor DM and his Rockets. 

Here's hoping the Heat actually do well this year. We should win against the Knicks tonight.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 28, 2009)

last night the rockets got outclassed. without yao they have no offense.


----------



## Dash (Oct 28, 2009)

So...I got two articles that should be published next week, and one is overdue. 

One of the articles is a Houston Rockets weekly analysis, I'm just starting that tonight. Anyone have any ideas that could make it more interesting? The other has to be an article concerning the entire league, I have no clue on what topic I should pick. Would appreciate any ideas. 

The overdue is 'Top 10 General Managers', I'm planning on putting that one away for a while and going back to it later.


----------



## Frieza (Oct 28, 2009)

Watching the Raptors beat up Cavs.. I miss the Purple raptors jerseys.. why did they stop wearing them.

Also, does anyone else notice the Magic are trying to hard.  Ya hahaha it is the first game of the season.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 28, 2009)

omiK said:


> Watching the Raptors beat up Cavs.. I miss the Purple raptors jerseys.. why did they stop wearing them.
> 
> Also, does anyone else notice the Magic are trying to hard.  Ya hahaha it is the first game of the season.



I'm fucking loving it.

Ah the purple jerseys were good, but I love thier current ones as well.


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 28, 2009)

omiK said:


> Watching the Raptors beat up Cavs.. I miss the Purple raptors jerseys.. why did they stop wearing them.
> *
> Also, does anyone else notice the Magic are trying to hard.  Ya hahaha it is the first game of the season.*



Can't blame them. They lost in the Finals and no one wants to do that. They want to make a statement no matter how early it is.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh ya I hate Daniel Gibson, I wanna kick him off a bridge.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2009)

Stayed for the first half of the Thunder/Kings game.  Oklahoma City was in control throughout.  Sacramento doesn't have a lot of players that I recognize on their roster.  They definitely have an international flavor...but they just aren't very good.  They will definitely be one of the worst teams in the NBA this year.  Kevin Martin had like 24 points in the first half...he should be one of the top scorers in the league this year.  WHERE THE HELL ELSE CAN SACRAMENTO GO FOR POINTS???

Non game related.  Lots of attractive women at the game.  Most of the rich ones were wearing Burberry scarfs.  I guess that's the hot accessory for wealthy women right now.  

I was looking through the box score of the New Orleans/San Antonio game.  Check it out and you will see what I am talking about.  SAN ANTONIO HAS A LOT OF FUCKING DEPTH NOW!


----------



## MOTO (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow Cavs are about to lose to the Raptors


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 28, 2009)

Raptors beat Cavs tonight, Cavs 0-2, I LOVE IT!

Raptors are looking good. pek


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 28, 2009)

So, DJ Augustin... have anything to say about the Celtics after _this_ game?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Raptors beat Cavs tonight, Cavs 0-2, I LOVE IT!
> 
> Cavaliers are looking bad. pek


Fixed it for you.  

Or I guess something like this could work too...





Violent-nin said:


> Raptors beat Cavs tonight, Cavs 0-2, I LOVE IT!
> 
> Celtics are looking good. pek




Rondo is +31 in the +/- department.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 28, 2009)

Spare me your nonsense little Rukia. 

Raptors are actually playing D for once, and Lebron chokes when the game is on the line (tonight he definitely did).

Edit:

Geez Celtics are laying a smack down on the poor Bobcats.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Oct 28, 2009)

Good to see my hawks getting it done today. I was a little worried since we no longer have flip murray who was strong off the bench but it seems like crawford and that other guy (forgot his name) was a good pick up. Im not too crazy about the free agent joe smith though and I have yet to see us play well against a good team but so far this team seems promising.


----------



## Big Baller Brand (Oct 28, 2009)

_Hmmm......the Hornets.....LOL _


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 28, 2009)

WTF happened to Cleveland? 

Beaten by the Raptors. Ouch. 



> LeBron James, SF	7-19 FG	23 PTS





Oh boy. And Shaq played 25 minutes. Not looking good.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2009)

Charlotte turned in one of the worst offensive performances I have seen in a long time.  AND THEY DID IT ON OPENING NIGHT.  Thanks Bobcats; I'm entertained.

Let's really break down the futility.

*59 POINTS
0-10 3 PT FG'S
31.1% FROM THE FIELD
10 ASSISTS, 18 TURNOVERS
13 PT 1ST QUARTER; 10 PT 3RD QUARTER
BEST PLAYER GERALD WALLACE -33 +/- DIFFERENTIAL
*

Larry Brown will quit on these guys.  Mark my words.

I'm not going to criticize the Hornets tonight at all.  Look at the Spurs roster.  They have way more talent and depth.


----------



## Big Baller Brand (Oct 28, 2009)

> _I'm not going to criticize the Hornets tonight at all. Look at the Spurs roster. They have way more talent and depth._



_ Oh, I thought you were going to say something for thegoodjae 

LOL @ the Cavs_


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 28, 2009)

The more I look at the Cavs starting line up the more pathetic it looks.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2009)

Blair is a monster.  He's a rookie and he's better than all of the post players New Orleans has in their rotation.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 28, 2009)

Orlando beat Philly!  I was a bit worried yesterday because Philly are pretty strong this year with the addition of Elton Brand, but it looks like Orlando's trades in the offseason are starting to pay off. Vince Carter, Ryan Anderson and Jason Williams are all in double figures with an average of 15 points per person, just goes to show how deep the Orlando are this year. 

And Raptors vs Cavs! I won't say LeShaq is a total failure just yet, but it definitely doesn't look good if you open the new season with 2 straight losses. Lebron had a triple-double? Just another tell-tale sign that they're relying too much on him and he's relying too little on his "supporting casts". I wish they keep losing.

Hedo Turkoglu - 12 pts, 7 rebounds, 3 blocks. I'm happy for you, man.


----------



## MOTO (Oct 28, 2009)

Brooke Lopez with 27 pts 15 rebs and 5 blks...WOW

Never thought he would be this good O_O


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2009)

Starting to pay off, Yasha?  Orlando has played one freaking game!

And I agree with what someone else said earlier.  Orlando played too hard tonight.  It's like they were seriously trying to win the championship in one night.  They wanted us to all know that they are better without Hedo.  Sorry, I don't buy it just yet.  

I can't believe Milwaukee hasn't played yet.  Who created the schedule this year?


----------



## JJ (Oct 28, 2009)

> Also, does anyone else notice the Magic are trying to hard.



Trying too hard? Heck the bench was on the floor for most of the last quarter. 

I had picture in picture on between this and dub Shippuden tonight


----------



## Yasha (Oct 28, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Starting to pay off, Yasha?  Orlando has played one freaking game!
> 
> And I agree with what someone else said earlier.  Orlando played too hard tonight.  It's like they were seriously trying to win the championship in one night.  They wanted us to all know that they are better without Hedo.  Sorry, I don't buy it just yet.
> 
> I can't believe Milwaukee hasn't played yet.  Who created the schedule this year?



You, as a Celtics fan, might find it hard to believe, but it's just an average performance from the Orlando tonight. 

And don't forget they're playing without Rashard.


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 28, 2009)

Elite said:


> Brooke Lopez with 27 pts 15 rebs and 5 blks...WOW
> 
> Never thought he would be this good O_O



Yeah and so much for that! We still fucking lost

Same problem as last year. Good first half, breakdown in the second half. Eh, I don't mind as long as the young guys show progression. Terrance had a double-double 15 pts, 10 rebs, but 5 TOs. But everyone except Brook, Terrance, and  Yi() had an awful shooting night. No 3s made either, but at least we limited the attempts to 8 for the team.


----------



## Sin (Oct 29, 2009)

Way to go Cleveland. Prove to BronBron some more how much he should get the fuck out as soon as he can.

Not much else to say on the rest, Spurs were obviously going to stomp the shit out of the Hornets.

Lol Suns barely beating the Clippers. God we fail.


----------



## Purchase (Oct 29, 2009)

Please just leave Boozer.

On a good note Deron has his 06-07 shooting touch back + his 08-09 improved passing and driving gonna be quite a season.

And the Lakers/Spurs/Celtics are deep beyond reason


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 29, 2009)

Lawl @ Cavs. Please go down 0-3 for lulz.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 29, 2009)

I don't mind the lost. Like I said, Blair is faptastic.

Spurs are the best team bar injuries and I'll stick to it. They beat us when we shot 50% from threes AND FG.

No one had a terrible game but they just outclassed us. Our big men starting looked great but our bench is thin in the big man area. Bobby needs to understand he just joined the team so stop cocking out many shots.

Spurs beat us when Matt Bonner was the one with the most minutes at 28. This say something. Spurs I think lost Parker however. Hill can fill.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 29, 2009)

Rockets won


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 29, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Rockets won



Yes we did. 

Tell Dash not to doubt us again.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 29, 2009)

All my teams have a good start to the season. 

Orlando- 1-0
Wizards- 1-0
Rockets- 1-1 but it's expected not to be too good until T-Mac comes back


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 29, 2009)

too soon, give it a full week at least.


----------



## Darth (Oct 29, 2009)

What about the Bulls?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 29, 2009)

can't wait for their game tomorrow, hopefully Rose's ankle doesn't affect his game.


----------



## Darth (Oct 29, 2009)

What's their record so far?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 29, 2009)

they haven't started the season yet, they're 0-0. first game is tomorrow.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 29, 2009)

2 games today .


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 29, 2009)

Man my Knicks got trashed badly.  My other teams won though

Orlando is looking GREAT about the only team that can run with Lakers right now
Houston pulled off a great win with team work.
Knicks need work


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 29, 2009)

Good job, Rockets. Ariza is looking good. :risu


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 29, 2009)

was waiting to hear about him


----------



## Dash (Oct 29, 2009)

My teams off a nice start as well. 

Detroit Pistons 1-0
Minnesota Timberwolves 1-0 (WILKINS!)
Houston Rockets 1-1 (John Wall?) 



JB the Jedi said:


> Yes we did.
> 
> Tell Dash not to doubt us again.



:/

Rockets didn't impress me. It took 16 points and 12 assists from Brooks, 20/10 night from Scola and 25 points and an all around night from Ariza to beat the mediocre Warriors by a measly point. Either of those three struggle and we'll have a hard time winning against any team. Defense wasn't too hot either, the wings were torching us bad. Chuck Hayes is a genius defender but with no size down low, we're going to have a hell of a time keeping opponents out.

This team feeds on the home crowd so maybe we got a shot Halloween night. 



Elite said:


> Brooke Lopez with 27 pts 15 rebs and 5 blks...WOW
> 
> Never thought he would be this good O_O



Lopez is a monster, man I wish my Wolves would have picked him instead of Love. 

Nets-Wolves game was by far the best game yesterday...Minny down 19 in the fourth and come back and somehow win with a circus shot from Damien Wilkins.



Shinigami Perv said:


> Good job, Rockets. Ariza is looking good. :risu



6 Turnovers but it was a smaller, quicker Warriors team. Brooks himself had 5 turnovers. 

We need more of this 'aggressive' Ariza, he shouldn't try too hard when he's in the lanes though. His help defense is nothing short of spectacular, he seems like he gets a guaranteed 2 steals per night.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 29, 2009)

Nuggets are looking good as well any one see that Dunk Carmello had? 

dag...


----------



## Sin (Oct 29, 2009)

Spurs-Bulls tonight is going to be awesome.


----------



## xingzup19 (Oct 29, 2009)

So will Nuggets / Blazers.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Oct 29, 2009)

The bulls looked pretty good against the Spurs today. 


I wonder if Ty Lawson will have another great game.


----------



## Sin (Oct 30, 2009)

The Spurs are really worrying me. They have all the talent but if this is what they look like on the first back-to-back of the year..


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 30, 2009)

Well, it's early. People need to stop jumping the gun.


----------



## Sin (Oct 30, 2009)

Holy fuck Roy.

That three was insane. He had 3 Nuggets on him.

Watch out D-Wade, Roy is coming in the SG Standings D: (Yes, I know Kobe is #1 right now, but realistically speaking we're going to be talking about Wade and Roy for longer than we will Kobe)


----------



## Big2hd (Oct 30, 2009)

Sin said:


> The Spurs are really worrying me. They have all the talent but if this is what they look like on the first back-to-back of the year..



Timmy D looked great out there but it looks like there always gonna struggle against teams with athletic big men..


----------



## Sin (Oct 30, 2009)

Big2hd said:


> Timmy D looked great out there but it looks like there always gonna struggle against teams with athletic big men..


Yeah at least it's good to see Timmy is enjoying the benefits of having a deep team. He nearly outscored the rest of the starters.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 30, 2009)

Carmelo.
That is all.


----------



## Frieza (Oct 30, 2009)

Sin said:


> Holy fuck Roy.
> 
> That three was insane. He had 3 Nuggets on him.
> 
> Watch out D-Wade, Roy is coming in the SG Standings D: (Yes, I know Kobe is #1 right now, but realistically speaking we're going to be talking about Wade and Roy for longer than we will Kobe)



Roy could not hold Wade's jockstrap..wait was that too harsh? I will change my mind when Roy and the Blazers can win a playoff series.. Which means they are going to have to get lucky, because I am still sure any veteran team could beat them.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 30, 2009)

lol What a hater. Brandon Roy is amazing and is a 4th year vet now. He matured as a leader in a young age and his game is near flawless.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 30, 2009)

They faced the Rockets who took the Lakers to 7 games. The Blazers were outmatched. Roy played against Artest and Battier.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 30, 2009)

Richard Jefferson sux.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 30, 2009)

lakers vs mavs tonight it is going to be a good game as well as the bostan vs chicago game


----------



## Dash (Oct 30, 2009)

ESPN NBA logos. 



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow...


----------



## MOTO (Oct 30, 2009)

Fuckin brilliant


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 30, 2009)

Well then, where are our resident Bulls fans? I feel like rekindling the rivalry. And gloating in 3 hours, of course.


----------



## Purchase (Oct 30, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coCo5rIX0Ww[/YOUTUBE]
Lmfao


----------



## Fan o Flight (Oct 30, 2009)

My ATL hawks getting it done thanks to crawford and my boy Josh Smith. Congrats to Josh for being the fastest player to getting 900 blocks.


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2009)

Dash said:


> ESPN NBA logos.
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



The Spurs one made me lol. The Lakers one is awesome.


----------



## Ximm (Oct 30, 2009)

Booo. The Raps lost. 
Funny logos btw.


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2009)

Good game between LAL and DAL.


----------



## JJ (Oct 30, 2009)

Funny logos. Orlando wins again. Vince Carter hurt his ankle though.


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah, didn't think it'd be bad enough to knock him out of the game when I first saw it. Nice seeing Anderson back too, I'm gonna miss him


----------



## Roy (Oct 31, 2009)

Lakers down 19 >_<

They're really struggling.


----------



## xingzup19 (Oct 31, 2009)

Mavs beat Lakers on the road!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 31, 2009)

Good to see Jermaine ONeal healthy for the first time in years. It's very early on, but hopefully he can continue playing at this level.


----------



## Roy (Oct 31, 2009)

My Lakers weren't clicking tonight, this is when we needed Pau.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 31, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Good to see Jermaine ONeal healthy for the first time in years. It's very early on, but hopefully he can continue playing at this level.



If he keeps playing on that level, Miami can be a solid threat in the East. Obviously not Boston/Magic level, but a good 4th seed unlike last year where they were a shit 5th seed.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh lawl Lakers, wtf. 

And really impressed with JO. I hope he keeps this up.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 31, 2009)

Dammit lakers


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 31, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> Mavs beat Lakers on the road!



yeah surprising 



Kira Yamato said:


> Good to see Jermaine ONeal healthy for the first time in years. It's very early on, but hopefully he can continue playing at this level.



I know hes been doing a good job if he can keep it up Miami will be  a strong East contender.

and wow nash 20 assists


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 31, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> If he keeps playing on that level, Miami can be a solid threat in the East. Obviously not Boston/Magic level, but a good 4th seed unlike last year where they were a shit 5th seed.



Yeah, that's pretty much where I predict Miami to Finish. The 4th or 5th seed is a very realistic goal as long as Wade stays healthy and we get contributions from other players like O'Neal, Beasly, Haslem and Chalmers. 


Although, I'm still worried about Wade staying if they don't pull some kind of deal by mid season


----------



## Talvius (Oct 31, 2009)

wade must be happy cause JO IS BACK!!


----------



## ByakugenEye (Oct 31, 2009)

Nash with 20 assists tonight 

Suns are doing great.. I'm proud of them


----------



## Baki (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah Suns starting off the season with good rhythm and with no lack of firepower, they might get a big streak going.


----------



## Talvius (Oct 31, 2009)

guys wtf seriously..... shannon brown has some ridiculously high hops. Its not even funny. That putback jam yersterday was head to rim high.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 31, 2009)

Last night was resoundingly proper. Now the first weekend of the season will culminate equally proper with Rondo outplaying the bejesus out of Chris Paul.


----------



## Sin (Oct 31, 2009)

The heroes in the West have both already been beaten once 

Denver has played two decent teams and won 

Celtics haven't lost.

Wtf is going on D:


----------



## jkingler (Oct 31, 2009)

Anyone have a link to that Shannon Brown dunk? I wanna see it.


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## Sin (Oct 31, 2009)

League Pass is awesome  (free preview)

Nets-Wizards.

Les go.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 31, 2009)

Excellent Start for the Rockets and Ariza


----------



## Dash (Oct 31, 2009)

Trevor Ariza is a monster. 16 points in the first quarter, wow.


----------



## Baki (Oct 31, 2009)

A bat got loose at the AT&T center during the first quarter of the Spurs-Kings game, Ginobili smacked it down to the floor and caught it.


----------



## Sin (Oct 31, 2009)

Manu is a man.

And predictable games so far today. Except Rockets-Blazers. That could end up exciting.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 31, 2009)

Brandon Roy is playing amazingly well and countering Ariza.


----------



## Sin (Oct 31, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Brandon Roy is playing amazingly well and countering Ariza.


Why is that surprising?

Roy is a much better player.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 31, 2009)

I know. That's why I'm worried. Roy will probably carry on for the whole game. Ariza will probably go cold much sooner.


----------



## Sin (Oct 31, 2009)

This is very interesting.

Heat with Wade, AND Bosh? Could be fun.

The Nets suddenly became the team to watch though.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 31, 2009)

Aaron Brooks is keeping the Rockets in it


----------



## Sin (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm disappointed with the Blazers.

Also, the Knicks game looked exciting for a sec but they disappeared after Harrington fouled out.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 31, 2009)

Should be a good end.

Interesting quote I saw-

The Kings have the best bench I’ve seen. There are easily 14 guys on this team good enough for every bench in the league. Now if we could only get some starters, I’d totally jizz in my pants.


----------



## Sin (Oct 31, 2009)

I wouldn't call Kevin Martin or Evans "bench players" but that's just me.

They're getting embarrassed by the Spurs tho.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 31, 2009)

Not surprising. I was happy to see my Wizards dominate without Caron Butler and Jamison. 

Huge shots by Ariza and Brookes


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 31, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Should be a good end.
> 
> Interesting quote I saw-
> 
> The Kings have the best bench I’ve seen. There are easily 14 guys on this team good enough for every bench in the league. Now if we could only get some starters, I’d totally jizz in my pants.



Who ever said that is an idiot in more ways than one then. Or they're trying to hype up the Kings


----------



## Sin (Oct 31, 2009)

Look at Ariza finally getting to pretend he's a superstar.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 31, 2009)

The Nets will get Bron and another superstar. Book it.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 31, 2009)

Great win for the Rockets. Almost threw it away at the end though


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm afraid of where the Nets would end up if they didn't at least attract one major 2010 FA. Aside from having a few promising players (Harris, Lopez, Lee, Yi[?]) there really isn't anything that stands out about us. Until I actually see the Brooklyn arena being constructed I can't say I feel its a sure thing. Maybe I worry too much, but that's what fans do


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Nov 1, 2009)

Stop worrying Shark Skin. I have faith in the Russain Mafia and Jay-Z. Bron will in brooklyn in 2 years.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 1, 2009)

Ragin' Bellamy said:


> I'm afraid of where the Nets would end up if they didn't at least attract one major 2010 FA. Aside from having a few promising players (Harris, Lopez, Lee, Yi[?]) there really isn't anything that stands out about us. Until I actually see the Brooklyn arena being constructed I can't say I feel its a sure thing. Maybe I worry too much, but that's what fans do



Lopez + Harris should be enough. Courtney Lee is decent as well.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 1, 2009)

wow, hope Ariza and Brooks stay consistent. Looks like we'll be a good home team.


----------



## December (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## Sin (Nov 1, 2009)

Top 3 in the West:

Denver
Phoenix
OKC

Best. Standings. Ever.

Hilarious beginning to the season.


----------



## Purchase (Nov 1, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coCo5rIX0Ww[/YOUTUBE]

Last year since Deron was injured for most of the season he lost his shot consistency that he was known for but in the absence of his shot he gained much more experience and skills scoring in the paint and improved his passing skills. Hence last season why he put up his best scoring an assist numbers because of his constant driving and kicking out. This is why I believe in an aspect the injury was a good thing cause it helped him improve other area's he wasn't at his best with. Now this season he's gained his shooting touch back to where it was in 06-07( That means deadly 3 point shot/mid range and such). Now his game is more complete then ever before with Improve passing, Improved driving, Good defense, and Great shooting . So I wouldn't be surprised if the statement in this thread is true. Either way 20+ Points, 10+ assist this season easily.

D-Will > Cp3 it'll be official by the end of the season.


----------



## Talvius (Nov 1, 2009)

is trevor ariza for real? Ryan anderson is not bad at all.


----------



## December (Nov 1, 2009)

No, Ariza just played out of his mind. He's looking good though. Hitting 3's, driving, passing, and getting steals.


----------



## Roy (Nov 1, 2009)

Sin said:


> Top 3 in the West:
> 
> Denver
> Phoenix
> ...



lol       ?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 1, 2009)

Exciting game going on between Orlando and Toronto.


----------



## December (Nov 1, 2009)

Bosh is beasting it again. Too bad no one else is stepping up to help him out.


----------



## Sin (Nov 1, 2009)

Turk is beasting all over his old team.


----------



## Ximm (Nov 1, 2009)

Good game between Toronto and Orlando.
Too bad my Raps lost.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 1, 2009)

Damn man, none of these games are on national TV. Anyone have an idea of where I could watch these? Like a stream or something?


----------



## JJ (Nov 1, 2009)

Orlando has been really good so far and they're still without Rashard Lewis.


----------



## Mael (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow...for all the chances NO had, they blew it against Boston.

Go Celts regardless.


----------



## Sin (Nov 1, 2009)

When is Carter supposed to be back?

Bulls-Heat is gonna end hot.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm amazed that Greg Oden has been able to rack up so many turnovers this early into the season.  It's usually hard for a big man to lead the league in turnovers; but Greg seems to be doing it with ease.


----------



## Sin (Nov 1, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Damn man, none of these games are on national TV. Anyone have an idea of where I could watch these? Like a stream or something?


League Pass is free till the 3rd.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 1, 2009)

My gf has NBA TV (:
She has like 1000+ channels.
Just saying, Okafor needs to hit the fucking gym with West and learn how to shoot or use the backboard. friend losing us the game.


----------



## Sin (Nov 1, 2009)

Heat still undefeated


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 1, 2009)

Chalmers is such a smart player for his age.


----------



## Sin (Nov 1, 2009)

Too bad, the Thunder played a good game.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 1, 2009)

Freaking Odom is a god from the three range.
I called it since last playoffs.


----------



## Sin (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh btw, Wade is now the first Heat player with over 10,000 career points


----------



## Yasha (Nov 1, 2009)

Magic were playing without 3 of their starters, but everybody stepped up their game. Easily the best win so far. With everyone pulling their weight, they're showing over and over again why they're a superior _team_ to Cavs.


----------



## xingzup19 (Nov 2, 2009)

Carmelo for MVP. I called it first!


----------



## MOTO (Nov 2, 2009)

Anyone watch the Hornets-Celtics game? Something happened between Rondo and Paul.

[YOUTUBE]qbtokYW98is[/YOUTUBE]

And apparently Paul had to be restrained from entering the Celtics locker room.


----------



## Sin (Nov 2, 2009)

Yasha said:


> Magic were playing without 3 of their starters, but everybody stepped up their game. Easily the best win so far. With everyone pulling their weight, they're showing over and over again why they're a superior _team_ to Cavs.


The way the Cavs are playing right now the Hawks are a better team.

Lebron can't even twist a nail or that team would collapse.


----------



## johndenver3210 (Nov 2, 2009)

Lakers won today! Woot!


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 2, 2009)

Rondo has no fucking respect for his own teammates or for other players. Never talk shit to someone who plays your own position ten times fucking better.


----------



## Roy (Nov 2, 2009)

Rajon is shit. No fucking class, like jae said, Paul is in a whole different level than that bitch.


----------



## ByakugenEye (Nov 2, 2009)

Channing Frye for Most Improved!


----------



## Sin (Nov 2, 2009)

For anyone saying Carmelo for MVP this year.

*AHEM*


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 2, 2009)

ByakugenEye said:


> Channing Frye for Most Improved!



I was thinking Buy of the Summer but same thing. But seriously. If you have Amare as your PF to get guys off you and Nash as your PG, who wouldn't excel in the C position 

Carmelo is the shit. Freaking fantasy freak.


----------



## Roy (Nov 2, 2009)

Which one of you guys got Carmelo?


----------



## Roy (Nov 2, 2009)

Sin said:


> For anyone saying Carmelo for MVP this year.
> 
> *AHEM*



Lol. He made the shot harder than it was supposed to be.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 2, 2009)

I got him in the third round hahaha.


----------



## Sin (Nov 2, 2009)

Roy said:


> Lol. He made the shot harder than it was supposed to be.


He beat the entire Bulls team by himself.

PRO.


----------



## Roy (Nov 2, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> I got him in the third round hahaha.


WOW. WOW. How fucking lucky are you? 


Sin said:


> He beat the entire Bulls team by himself.
> 
> PRO.




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzsvbheXscg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sin (Nov 2, 2009)

You'll notice I'm talking to the people who think Melo deserves MVP over Wade.

Kobe is a nonfactor


----------



## Chris Partlow (Nov 2, 2009)

Carmelo Anthony is MVP 2010, Denver 2010 Champs, believe that homeboiiii.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 2, 2009)

Paul Pierce was like "yeah yeah Chris. Fuck off."


----------



## Frieza (Nov 2, 2009)

Boston Celtics are a joke team full of dinosaurs. I do not expect them to make it through the season.

MVP is already Wade.. It looks like he will have it this year. 

My opinion of DPOY is Kobe.. he keeps getting 5-7 steals a game playing along side Artest.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 2, 2009)

omiK said:


> *Boston Celtics are a joke team full of dinosaurs. I do not expect them to make it through the season.*
> 
> MVP is already Wade.. It looks like he will have it this year.
> 
> My opinion of DPOY is Kobe.. he keeps getting 5-7 steals a game playing along side Artest.



They're easily the best team in the east, so I'm not sure how you can consider them a joke of a team.


----------



## Mael (Nov 2, 2009)

omiK said:


> *Boston Celtics are a joke team full of dinosaurs. I do not expect them to make it through the season.*
> 
> MVP is already Wade.. It looks like he will have it this year.
> 
> My opinion of DPOY is Kobe.. he keeps getting 5-7 steals a game playing along side Artest.



Yes because Rajon Rondo and Kendrick Perkins are in serious trouble of age-related injuries. 

Moron...


----------



## Talvius (Nov 2, 2009)

i guess JO wasnt really back. So only 5 undefeated teams left. Who is gonna last the longuest? I say orlando because of the light schedule


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 2, 2009)

Back to winning ways Lakers


----------



## Fan o Flight (Nov 2, 2009)

I dont mind that the hawks lost vs the lakers. This just shows how we need to be more consistent and need to stop rushing our plays when the preassure is on us. The turnovers overall killed them that night but the performance in the first half was great especially the fact that it was on the road.


----------



## ByakugenEye (Nov 2, 2009)

Carmelo Anthony has been nothing but beast this season... I wouldn't be surprised if he is a top MVP candidate if the Nuggets do manage to retain a top seed in the West.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2009)

Ask the Bobcats if they think the Celtics are a joke.

WHY THE FUCK ARE THE GUYS AT TNT SO MEAN TO CHARLES????  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_QXL4z5hcM[/YOUTUBE]

An old clip, but I still raged hard.


----------



## Frieza (Nov 2, 2009)

Even "if" (I doubt that can stay top dog of east) the Celtics are the best in the east it still makes them a an old team, that I do not think will lead anywhere, because something will break down.  Rondo is shit... looks decent only when you have allstars surrounding him. Who the fk gives a crap about Perkins? I don't.. he is a scrub.

If I am wrong then I would admit it, but so far all I see are the same things from them. There bark is louder than there bite.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2009)

Well, I look at Cleveland's roster and I think they suck.  They still don't have a legit #2.  They have 2 slow centers that can't guard the pick and roll now.  I can already envision the playoffs; the Cavs will be playing Varajao at Center during the last 2 minutes when they need a big stop.  That will be fucking hilarious.  

Lebron can't do it alone.  Cleveland once again failed to bring in the piece they needed.

I think Lebron should buy that house in New Jersey now.


----------



## ♪♫ KiD CuDi ♪♫ (Nov 2, 2009)

*Player of the Week- Check
40-40 Point Club- Check

Can't wait to see Carmelo dummy Wade this Friday with another 40+ point game.*


----------



## Dash (Nov 2, 2009)

Down 3 at halftime. 

10 points from Brooks, 10 from Ariza and 10 from Chuck Hayes.


----------



## Sin (Nov 2, 2009)

Wtf is going on with the Rockets.

MAKES NO SENSE.

Also, lol @ the hornets. They are god awful, losing to the Knicks.


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 2, 2009)

Damn I wasn't expecting much from the Nets this season, but this?


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 3, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I think Lebron should buy that house in New Jersey now.


In New Jersey, house buys you. :ho


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 3, 2009)

God damn, NO lost to the Knicks. The Knicks didn't even have Robinson.


omiK said:


> Even "if" (I doubt that can stay top dog of east) the Celtics are the best in the east it still makes them a an old team, that I do not think will lead anywhere, because something will break down.  Rondo is shit... looks decent only when you have allstars surrounding him. Who the fk gives a crap about Perkins? I don't.. he is a scrub.
> 
> If I am wrong then I would admit it, but so far all I see are the same things from them. There bark is louder than there bite.



Rondo is a legit PG...he was the reason why they even beat the bulls. He completely worked Derrik Rose.


----------



## Roy (Nov 3, 2009)

I cant wait till Lakers play the Rockets


----------



## Roy (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh man. Pau might have possible tear in his hamstring. If we have Pau theres no doubt we're the best team in the NBA.


----------



## Sin (Nov 3, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Damn I wasn't expecting much from the Nets this season, but this?


BronBron next season. Brooklyn 2 seasons from now.

YOU JUST WAIT.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 3, 2009)

Roy said:


> Oh man. Pau might have possible tear in his hamstring. If we have Pau theres no doubt we're the best team in the NBA.



My 2nd pick for my fantasy team. If this dude misses next week, my dislike for Pau Gasol will turn into hatred


----------



## ByakugenEye (Nov 3, 2009)

Suns vs Heat tomorrow. I can't wait


----------



## Chris Partlow (Nov 3, 2009)

I got a question:
Danny Granger or Kevin Martin


----------



## xingzup19 (Nov 3, 2009)

Granger.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 3, 2009)

Rockets are 3-1. We beat stupid jazz by almost 20.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 3, 2009)

Magic vs Pistons tomorrow. Revenge's time.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 3, 2009)

Saw the Rockets game yesterday, was so excited and hyped over the win. 

Chuck Hayes with some post moves?!?!?  

Chase is a stud in the making. Brooks is transforming into a facilitator and Ariza fits in with the system perfectly.

They also showed McGrady working out before the game, looking good.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 3, 2009)

Knicks Finally won a game!!

Thanks Gooooodness


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 3, 2009)

That young rockets rookie what a beast


----------



## Baki (Nov 3, 2009)

The Kings vs. Grizzlies was actually a good and exciting game :amazed

What's more crazy is that Zach Randolph played really well


----------



## Roy (Nov 3, 2009)

Ohhh Nice! Lakers play Rockets on the 4th and then we play against Kurt Rambis.


----------



## Dash (Nov 3, 2009)

Wtf why can't this team just suck for one year?! Its sickening, our chances our nabbing John Wall are dropping.


----------



## Sin (Nov 3, 2009)

Kevin Martin is good, but his insane displays are more a result of the terrible team he's in than how truly good he is.

Suns vs. Heat should be good. Right around the same overall team levels.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 3, 2009)

Actually I think heat have the slight advantage.  At the guard position


----------



## Sin (Nov 3, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Actually I think heat have the slight advantage.  At the guard position


Just a little bit


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 3, 2009)

I dislike the suns! So add my bias to it and I give it to heat.

Plus second to T mac D wade is my second favorite player


----------



## Sin (Nov 3, 2009)

The Heat will probably take it.

Wade is monster in miami.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 3, 2009)

Wade is a monster period.  If my boy Tmac was healthy, wade would only be a Baby Monster in comparison


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm going to the Los Angeles/Oklahoma City game tonight.  Look for me in the crowd.  I will be the guy wearing the Milwaukee Bucks shirt.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Nov 3, 2009)

Rudy Gay is smart not to sign an extension with the Grizzles. Thats another wasteland for talented players.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2009)

If Rudy Gay were to sign it would just prove that he doesn't care about winning.

Memphis Grizzlies
Los Angeles Clippers
Sacramento Kings
Minnesota Timberwolves

Free Agents should reject max contract offers from those 4 teams.


----------



## Dash (Nov 3, 2009)

No way, Kings have some of the best young talent. Did anyone notice, Spencer Hawes near triple double night? 

Timberwolves have Love, Jefferson, Brewer, Flynn, Sessions, Rubio on the way and another lottery pick in a packed draft. Kahn has been running the team nicely.

I wouldn't sign Gay though, he doesn't get back on defense and not worth $11 million.


----------



## Sin (Nov 3, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I'm going to the Los Angeles/Oklahoma City game tonight.  Look for me in the crowd.  I will be the guy wearing the Milwaukee Bucks shirt.


You lucky bastard.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 3, 2009)

Unfortunately thats probably my biggest gripe with T Mac he plays no D.  If he played D like Kobe he'd be Elite.


----------



## Mael (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow...Washington blowing their big lead against the Cavs by halftime. 

But the Celts are none too shabby so I'm not too upset.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 3, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Wow...Washington blowing their big lead against the Cavs by halftime.
> 
> But the Celts are none too shabby so I'm not too upset.



They won't break down if they get to take the starters out in the 3rd every game.


----------



## Dash (Nov 3, 2009)

Bucks are rolling. Jennings has been amazing, Bogut/Warrick are making shots and grabbing boards, and Mbah a Moute has played great defense off the bench.

Bulls are a mess, I don't know if its losing Gordan or what, but they have to get it together.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Nov 3, 2009)

I knew B. Jennings would be far better than his critics predicted. Yes its only a few games but he looks good. Knicks could have had him right?


----------



## Roy (Nov 3, 2009)

Where is Rukia?? I'm still looking for him >_>


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 3, 2009)

I think the Rockets will set a record on number of charges taken


----------



## Roy (Nov 3, 2009)

We really need Pau. I cantbelieve the OKC game is down to the final seconds >_<


----------



## Sin (Nov 3, 2009)

OKC has gotten much better


----------



## Roy (Nov 3, 2009)

Cause Pau isn't playing.


----------



## Sin (Nov 3, 2009)

Roy said:


> Cause Pau isn't playing.


Or cause Durant is playing


----------



## Roy (Nov 3, 2009)

Did you see his airball three in the final seconds of the game? OT btw.


----------



## Sin (Nov 3, 2009)

Yeah I know about OT. Trying to get a stream but not having much luck.


----------



## Roy (Nov 3, 2009)

I hate trying to find streams >_> Thankfully I get the away games..but for the home games I have go to Justin tv


----------



## MOTO (Nov 3, 2009)

Roy said:


> I hate trying to find streams >_> Thankfully I get the away games..but for the home games I have go to Justin tv


It's the other way around for me. I have FSN West but no KCAL so I have to watch road games online.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Nov 3, 2009)

Looks like the Pistons just will always have the Magics number like Cleveland had the Wizards number.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 3, 2009)

Another airball by Durant.


----------



## Mael (Nov 3, 2009)

Well color OKC gone.


----------



## Roy (Nov 3, 2009)

Lakers finally pull it out.


----------



## Sin (Nov 3, 2009)

Lol Jazz.

Just give up.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 3, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Looks like the Pistons just will always have the Magics number like Cleveland had the Wizards number.



Yeah, like the Magic will always have the Cavs number.


The turnovers and offensive fouls down the stretch are just -inducing.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Nov 3, 2009)

Yasha said:


> Yeah, like the Magic will always have the Cavs number.
> 
> 
> The turnovers and offensive fouls down the stretch are just -inducing.



The Cavs are more likely to beat the Magic than the Magic are to beat the Pistons.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2009)

Good game between the Lakers and Thunder.  I spent almost the entire game at the lounge drinking...but it was still fun.  

Lots of Lakers fans.  A couple of cute chicks were rooting for the Lakers and I teamed up with them to make a pretty loud little mini section.

My next Thunder game is Sunday.  Orlando vs. Oklahoma City.  I will be there.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Nov 4, 2009)

Carmelo Anthony, 25 points in only 30 mins, i'm gunning for him to be the MVP this year i think they will go the longest undefeated.


----------



## Frieza (Nov 4, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Good game between the Lakers and Thunder.  I spent almost the entire game at the lounge drinking...but it was still fun.
> 
> Lots of Lakers fans.  A couple of cute chicks were rooting for the Lakers and I teamed up with them to make a pretty loud little mini section.
> 
> My next Thunder game is Sunday.  Orlando vs. Oklahoma City.  I will be there.



I was watching the game on TV.. I heard the crowd start chanting MVP for Kobe near the end of the game.


----------



## JJ (Nov 4, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Looks like the Pistons just will always have the Magics number like Cleveland had the Wizards number.




It didn't help that both Howard and Martin Gortat were both in foul trouble (plus Howard had a shoulder problem). Pietrus was out with flu symptoms too. Rashard Lewis is still serving his suspension.  Vince hurt his ankle and it was clearly bothering him.  

The game was actually pretty tight for most of the game, but with both centers out at the end it didn't help much.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 4, 2009)

The crowd chanting MVP for Kobe? Really? Shocking.

And from the sound of it, I am impressed that the Magic had enough guys to suit up and play, let alone be competitive for most of the game.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Nov 4, 2009)

Lol of course I do realize that a healthy Magic team would beat up on The Pistons.  Anyway once the World Series is over I can focus on the NBA again. Lets go Yanks.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 4, 2009)

Hands down Carmello is playing lights out this season..


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 4, 2009)

Lol Dirk 29points in 4th quarter wat a beast


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 4, 2009)

That was beast too.  Cavs finally coming around too. Shaq looked good last night


----------



## Darth (Nov 4, 2009)

Bulls better beat Cleaveland tomorrow.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 4, 2009)

If Shaq plays like he did last night going to be a good game.


----------



## Talvius (Nov 4, 2009)

so 3 undefeated teams left   GO NUGGETS!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 4, 2009)

Ron Artest is by far the worst..But how come stephon marbury isnt on this list.. lol

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w33EZkKLZNY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jkingler (Nov 4, 2009)

Ron...

EDIT: LOL @ the comments on Strawberry. 

"KILL YO SELF. PICK UP A DAMN BALL."

"he needs help he ugly as hell and he cant even rape "

/dies


----------



## Sin (Nov 4, 2009)

Cent D. Gold said:


> Carmelo Anthony, 25 points in only 30 mins, i'm gunning for him to be the MVP this year i think they will go the longest undefeated.


Suns will fall first, then the Nuggets, and then the Celtics.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 4, 2009)

Since I'm excited for Nash and the Suns I'll go with Suns to be the last team to be undefeated.


----------



## Sin (Nov 4, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> Since I'm excited for Nash and the Suns I'll go with Suns to be the last team to be undefeated.


The way I see it, if they don't lose to Orlando tonight (only because Carter, Rashard and Pietrus are still out), they'll get stomped by Boston on Friday.

I'm happy for the hometown team to be doing well, but I'm also realistic.


----------



## Dash (Nov 4, 2009)

> Starters:
> Aaron Brooks(notes) — Drafted by the Rockets in the 1st round (26th overall)
> Trevor Ariza(notes) — Drafted by the Knicks in the 2nd round (43rd overall)
> Shane Battier(notes) — Drafted by the Grizzlies in the 1st round (6th overall)
> ...




Morey is such a genius.


----------



## Roy (Nov 4, 2009)

Trevor guarding Kobe and vice versa. I'm loving it.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 4, 2009)

I just read Rondo trash talked to CP3. Fail. You don't take shots at those above you. Its not even close either.


----------



## Mael (Nov 4, 2009)

Rondo.   Stop embarrassing the rest of the team.

But at least the Celts survived that scare and stay unbeaten. 

Let's see what the Rockets can do.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 4, 2009)

Kobe and Ronnnnnnnnnnnn...


----------



## Mael (Nov 4, 2009)

Houston blowing that game...


----------



## JJ (Nov 4, 2009)

Magic routed the Suns by 22 points. Pietrus was back, but Carter and Lewis were out. 

My other half says that Mikael Pietrus reminds him a little bit of Michael Jordan with the way he splits the defenders.


----------



## Roy (Nov 4, 2009)

dumb Bynum. 

looks like its back to OT

Lol. Ariza couldn't finish


----------



## December (Nov 4, 2009)

Damn Lakers gives me a heart attack every time I watch them. Pau can't come back soon enough. Kobe carried them tonight. Made some huge shots in the 4th and OT. D.Fish can only play in the clutch.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 4, 2009)

ugh Houston loses a close one. ><" We're still a force to be reckoned with. 

Hayes with offense is really surprising me, hope he keeps it up.


----------



## Dash (Nov 4, 2009)

Ugh

Awful last play. We couldn't even get a shot off.


----------



## Roy (Nov 4, 2009)

Deviruchi said:


> Damn Lakers gives me a heart attack every time I watch them. Pau can't come back soon enough. Kobe carried them tonight. Made some huge shots in the 4th and OT. D.Fish can only play in the clutch.



Good thing he's been cleared to start practising.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 4, 2009)

Roy said:


> Good thing he's been cleared to start practising.



I need him bad on my fantasy team, hope he returns for the Memphis game.


----------



## Nic (Nov 4, 2009)

Deviruchi said:


> Damn Lakers gives me a heart attack every time I watch them. Pau can't come back soon enough. Kobe carried them tonight. Made some huge shots in the 4th and OT. D.Fish can only play in the clutch.


 

Fisher 34 minutes 0 points 0 assists 0 rebounbs.  A triple zero   Dammit we need a good point guard that's not passed their prime.


----------



## Roy (Nov 4, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> I need him bad on my fantasy team, hope he returns for the Memphis game.


I hope so too. I doubt it though, maybe Sunday.


Nic said:


> Fisher 34 minutes 0 points 0 assists 0 rebounbs.  A triple zero   Dammit we need a good point guard that's not passed their prime.



. yeah that was prettty funny


----------



## December (Nov 4, 2009)

Nic said:


> Fisher 34 minutes 0 points 0 assists 0 rebounbs.  A triple zero   Dammit we need a good point guard that's not passed their prime.



You forgot about his steal in the last possession of OT. Fish is still clutch!


----------



## jkingler (Nov 4, 2009)

We keep Fish around for the clutch and the post season(?) so whatever.


----------



## MOTO (Nov 5, 2009)

Deviruchi said:


> *Damn Lakers gives me a heart attack every time I watch them.* Pau can't come back soon enough. Kobe carried them tonight. Made some huge shots in the 4th and OT. D.Fish can only play in the clutch.


They just like making it more interesting. It's what Stu Lance always says "They're making sure the fans get their money's worth"


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 5, 2009)

Damn the NO vs DA game was hot. Terry was on fire tonight.


----------



## Roy (Nov 5, 2009)

Elite said:


> They just like making it more interesting. It's what Stu Lance always says "They're making sure the fans get their money's worth"





Its fucking true though. Its sad that The Lakers always give the other team some hope


----------



## Sin (Nov 5, 2009)

Told ya guys the Suns would be the first to go.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Nov 5, 2009)

Whats all this hype around John Wall? Is he the next big thing or something?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 5, 2009)

Nuggets will outlast the Celtics for best record


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Nuggets will outlast the Celtics for best record



I don't think so.  You've got the Heat, the Hawks, and possibly the Bulls as potential upsets.

Boston has the Suns and then the lowly Nets.


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 5, 2009)

Great game from kobe  and we win in overtime again!!!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 5, 2009)

I wanted Lakers to lose that game.


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> I wanted Lakers to lose that game.



I did too.


----------



## Halo (Nov 5, 2009)

WTF?! I just read that Sasha Vujacic is dating Maria Sharapova! WTF?!?!??!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??! Lamar needs to take a fucking page outta Sasha's pimp guide.


----------



## Talvius (Nov 5, 2009)

so ryan andersen is for real guys.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 5, 2009)

I know Lamar dating an Ogre....


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 5, 2009)

Celtics need to lose, damn bitches.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 5, 2009)

Downsides I am amazed LO could get past:
1) She is unattractive
2) Her family sucks
3) That prenup is absurd...


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 5, 2009)

Jking she has a great personality


----------



## jkingler (Nov 5, 2009)

Of course she does. If she didn't, would she allow such an awesome prenup to be drawnup?


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 5, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> I wanted Lakers to lose that game.





WalkingMaelstrom said:


> I did too.








Halo said:


> WTF?! I just read that Sasha Vujacic is dating Maria Sharapova! WTF?!?!??!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??! Lamar needs to take a fucking page outta Sasha's pimp guide.



The machine


----------



## Halo (Nov 5, 2009)

So my friend was telling me that Lebron was obsessed with Maria. The King lost to the Machine!!!!! Intense rivalry in the making. You go Sasha! You go claim your lady!

I personally think Lamar dating Khloe is the equivalent of coming out of the closet.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 5, 2009)

I hate Sasha waste of NBA space


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 5, 2009)

Halo said:


> So my friend was telling me that Lebron was obsessed with Maria. The King lost to the Machine!!!!! Intense rivalry in the making. You go Sasha! You go claim your lady!
> 
> I personally think Lamar dating Khloe is the equivalent of coming out of the closet.



Lebron  will plot revenege when the two meet now .


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> Lebron  will plot revenege when the two meet now .



And I couldn't think of who I'd want to lose more...probably the Cavs.


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 5, 2009)

That would be a wise choice


----------



## Dash (Nov 5, 2009)

Halo said:


> So my friend was telling me that Lebron was obsessed with Maria. The King lost to the Machine!!!!! Intense rivalry in the making. You go Sasha! You go claim your lady!
> 
> I personally think Lamar dating Khloe is the equivalent of coming out of the closet.



To think, all it took that ugly mofo was to get a haircut.


----------



## Dash (Nov 5, 2009)

> Artest: "I wanted to (choke Ariza) because he hit me with the elbow, but I thought about David Stern and thought I wasn't going to do this"





What a douche...wow.


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 5, 2009)

You missed some parts ay



> thought about David Stern, and I thought I wasn't going to do this. I got hit with three or four elbows. It's just not fair. I don't want to fight."
> 
> Did I clearly articulate that Artest did think about it, though? Let me clarify: He mentioned that he thought in the moment how certain he was that he was stronger than Ariza and contemplated his interest in making someone his "punching bag."
> 
> Yet with Kobe Bryant interceding and shepherding Artest away, the match didn't light – and Artest was able to joke (I think he was joking) about it all. He basically invited anyone else to come hit him and said: "I'm not fighting anymore. I'm tired. I give up. I'm not fighting anymore


----------



## Frieza (Nov 5, 2009)

If LeBron can get over the habit of being a  killer of offense, he would fit for sure. For that to work then that mean the Lakers are giving something up though. I do not mind Farmer leaving. I guess it is this Chicago guys' dream team.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Nov 5, 2009)

I hate Mike Brown. Scratch that, I abhor Mike Brown. How long have I complained about his uncreative offense. They should be raping the Bulls right now, but outside of Lebron no one else can score with regularity, same ole story.


----------



## Dash (Nov 5, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> I hate Mike Brown. Scratch that, I abhor Mike Brown. How long have I complained about his uncreative offense. They should be raping the Bulls right now, but outside of Lebron no one else can score with regularity, same ole story.



If this keeps us, I'd say Lebron is as good as gone.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Nov 5, 2009)

Lebron really needs to fire Mike Brown.


----------



## Sin (Nov 5, 2009)

Rofl 3-3 Cavs.

way2go.


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow...did not see that loss coming for Cleveland.


----------



## Sin (Nov 5, 2009)

Now for the Spurs to stomp the Jizz.


----------



## Dash (Nov 5, 2009)

Mike Brown is nothing without his coordinators.


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 5, 2009)

You got that right


----------



## James_L (Nov 5, 2009)

Dash said:


> If this keeps us, I'd say Lebron is as good as gone.



I don't see him leaving at all Lebron a business man and from a business sense it makes no sense for him to leave I think the 2010 free agent period not going to be as big as we think. I honestly feel that most of the big name free agents are gonna stay with there current team  its the little guys thats going to be doing the most moving around


----------



## Sin (Nov 6, 2009)

Sin said:


> Now for the Spurs to stomp the Jizz.


Spurs disappoint.


----------



## Roy (Nov 6, 2009)

omiK said:


> If LeBron can get over the habit of being a  killer of offense, he would fit for sure. For that to work then that mean the Lakers are giving something up though. I do not mind Farmer leaving. I guess it is this Chicago guys' dream team.



That would be...insane. But this is Kobe's team. He would have to settle for being the second guy on offense.


----------



## Frieza (Nov 6, 2009)

I just do not think that would be fair for the rest of the league. Lakers when healthy are  already unbeatable to the rest of the league.  And I am just getting use to Ron Artest's game. I think he is  fitting in rather well. If I was to dream that this would happen then keep Artest swap out Bynum, Walton and Farmar, maybe Vujacic because someone said those two had a rivalry. I still agree it would be Kobe's team until Kobe decides till retire.

A person could dream right, or have it happen on a video game.. I am sure NBA would come up with a veto for that if it ever did happen..

Its boring not watching the Lakers. I can not wait till tomorrow.


----------



## Sin (Nov 6, 2009)

Roy said:


> That would be...insane. But this is Kobe's team. He would have to settle for being the second guy on offense.


It's not going to happen. It would require Cleveland trading away BronBron. Regardless of what he wants, it's not gonna happen.


----------



## Roy (Nov 6, 2009)

Lol. Andrew is injured and not playing tomorrow.


----------



## Frieza (Nov 6, 2009)

Memphis is his kryptonite


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 6, 2009)

Roy said:


> Lol. Andrew is injured and not playing tomorrow.


DASJBNDOIakn fa;lshdpINDAPSFIBAIOGBKSNp;knpodifnabsofugagi;b;aa!!1111        







Fuck....


----------



## MOTO (Nov 6, 2009)

Bynum is better off not playing against Memphis anyways.


----------



## Roy (Nov 6, 2009)

Its an elbow injury. He should be good to go by Sunday though.


----------



## Purchase (Nov 6, 2009)

Deron Williams is God just reminding anyone who didn't see the game last night.

D-Will's year


----------



## Darth (Nov 6, 2009)

Bulls won? By one point?

SWEET.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 6, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Lebron really needs to fire Mike Brown.



Yea the dude is terrible!!!! 


Good win by the Bulls though, D. Rose is coming back to his true form, watch out PG's.


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 6, 2009)

Cavs lost again


----------



## Talvius (Nov 6, 2009)

SAS arent so good either


----------



## Dash (Nov 6, 2009)

Spurs went through the same struggles last year so I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 6, 2009)

Rose is so exciting to watch. So dynamic. I can't wait see him later in the season.


----------



## Dash (Nov 6, 2009)

Ariza at #8? wtf?


----------



## Sin (Nov 6, 2009)

It's not written by the same guy who did it last year.

Therefore, it, and he, fail.


----------



## Dash (Nov 6, 2009)

This guy is awful, he only seems to take win total into account. Pierce at #2, Lebron at #10 BEHIND Ariza? Ridiculous.


----------



## Purchase (Nov 6, 2009)

I loled at this guy


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Nov 6, 2009)

Lebron will be coming to NY. He will get a call from Sabathia telling him all about us.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 6, 2009)

Dash said:


> This guy is awful, he only seems to take win total into account. *Pierce at #2*, Lebron at #10 BEHIND Ariza? Ridiculous.



I know, rite????!!


He should be number 1.


----------



## Frieza (Nov 6, 2009)

That guy is an f'ing idiot. It should be Wade 1 and Kobe 2 or vice versa.

After reading what he put for Pierce even made me sick. He is not the best player on that team. It is obviously Garnett when healthy. Retardation has gone viral. The only immunization is knowledge.


----------



## Dash (Nov 6, 2009)

^Nah 'Melo is easily #1. 



> After ten days of the NBA regular season, there are multiple questions, injuries, surprise performances, and disappointments.  For those first ten days, here are the top ten teams in the league.
> 
> 1) Boston Celtics (6-0), wins versus CLE, CHA, CHI, NOH, PHI and MIN
> 
> ...





Seeing that is encouraging. Got to love this team.


----------



## Mael (Nov 6, 2009)

Ha.  Cavs aren't even on that. 

I credit Boston's wins more to Marquis Daniels and 'Sheed really coming through.  Doc Rivers and Ainge made some great moves with those two.


----------



## Frieza (Nov 6, 2009)

Carmelo is not easily number one. MVP in my opinion is most important to there team to succeed, and gives his team the best chance to win. Carmelo does not play D, he is like Vince Carter without the flashy dunks.


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah, good thinking on their part.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 6, 2009)

Sin said:


> It's not written by the same guy who did it last year.
> 
> Therefore, it, and he, fail.



yea I was looking at it like wtf??!!? This can't be the same guy who's been doing it in previous years.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 6, 2009)

Brookes > Ariza anyway.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 6, 2009)

omiK said:


> Carmelo is not easily number one. MVP in my opinion is most important to there team to succeed, and gives his team the best chance to win. Carmelo does not play D, he is like Vince Carter without the flashy dunks.



What???

dude have u watched the nuggets game?


----------



## James_L (Nov 6, 2009)

not even a quarter into the season yet its way to early to be talking MVP


----------



## xingzup19 (Nov 6, 2009)

Carmelo still has my vote.


----------



## MOTO (Nov 6, 2009)

Lebron is absolutely killing it right now. He already has 19 points in the first quarter.


----------



## ByakugenEye (Nov 6, 2009)

Suns are doing well against the Celtics right now... 56-51.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 6, 2009)

Great game between the Raptors and Hornets going on right now.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 6, 2009)

Celtics and Nuggets are both getting their first loss tonight.

And did Magic just beat their nemesis at home? :ho


----------



## Mael (Nov 6, 2009)

Damn...looks like no team will be unbeaten now.

Guess it was only a matter of time.

Cavs running train on the LOL Knicks.


----------



## JJ (Nov 6, 2009)

Yasha said:


> Celtics and Nuggets are both getting their first loss tonight.
> 
> And did Magic just beat their nemesis at home? :ho



They did it without Carter or Lewis. Ryan Anderson hurt his ankle though.


Oh Halo if you're out there.....JJ Redick STARTED.


----------



## Frieza (Nov 7, 2009)

Wade and the Heat just bitchslapped the Nuggetts. Point proven that he is not MVP just because he can score a lot.


----------



## MOTO (Nov 7, 2009)

Kobe scored 40 again. He dominated in the post tonight. His fade away was unstoppable.

And he passed Iverson on the all time scoring list


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 7, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> They did it without Carter or Lewis. Ryan Anderson hurt his ankle though.



Damn, Anderson out with an ankle injury too?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2009)

And another win for the Lakers .


----------



## ByakugenEye (Nov 7, 2009)

Suns are 5-1


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 7, 2009)

Annoying that Boston lost today, but at least Portland won.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2009)

Oh shit.  This was epic.  2005 NBA Finals.  Game 5 Spurs vs. Pistons.  I totally remember this.  Horry was awful for 3 Quarters, but he took over in the 4th period!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZdik09RGJI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice kobe doing his thing  41 piontsss


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 7, 2009)

Rockets at the top of the Southwest division.


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 7, 2009)

and still lost to us.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 7, 2009)

1 point.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 7, 2009)

exactly, in reality Lakers get nervous when they have to play us. v_v


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 7, 2009)

Still a win is a win  nervous or not.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 7, 2009)

I can't beleive Budinger was a second round pick.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 7, 2009)

So far so good for the Lakers. Artest' doin good and sayin funny shit and Kobe seems to have become even better with age.


----------



## Talvius (Nov 7, 2009)

you know....hornets are a big joke now. Poor chris paul.

And why are the heat so good? they have nobody except wade and maybe JO a lil.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 7, 2009)

Heat just has really good chemistry in my opinion. Wayde is arguably the best player in the league, and even though there aren't any stars besides him he does have a team that is relativity young and hungry. 

They just seem to be able to control the tempo of their matches. They exactly, when to speed things up and when to slow things down. Wayde is always so calm, and by that nature so is his team.  It's hard to give one real solid reason why the Heat are doing so good, they just are.


----------



## Dash (Nov 7, 2009)

> The debut of F Tyler Hansbrough was a story for the Indiana Pacers Friday.
> 
> But as Pacers coach Jim O'Brien saw it, it was far from the only story of a 102-86 victory over the Washington Wizards in front of 14,556 at Conseco Fieldhouse.
> 
> ...





> Hansbrough's presence may not have been a problem-solving situation, but it certainly provided the story of the night, and potentially a glimpse of the future.
> 
> "We had all been waiting to see Tyler play," Granger said. "We've seen him play in practice and know how aggressive he is. They got a taste of it tonight. It was a lot of fun. . . .
> 
> ...





I was one of the many who doubted Hansbrough but he looked solid. Finished the night with 13 points and 5 rebounds. In 13 minutes that is spectacular production.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 7, 2009)

Back to back games for Boston tonight, hopefully their legs can keep up with them. Also, I wonder how Allen Iverson is going to feel if Memphis loses again, to the Clippers.


----------



## Dash (Nov 7, 2009)

*Iverson leaves team for personal reasons*



> I just received breaking news from the Memphis Commercial Appeal and Rotoworld. It is appeared the Memphis Grizzlies point guard Allen Iverson has left the team for personal reasons.
> 
> It was reported that Iverson met with Michael Heisley last night after the loss to the Lakers and this morning with him. Iverson then went off to Atlanta. Why Atlanta? The Commercial Appeal states that is where he lives in the offseason.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roy (Nov 7, 2009)

I cant believe Kobe is averaging over 30 so far. This is both good and bad.


----------



## Frieza (Nov 8, 2009)

Roy said:


> I cant believe Kobe is averaging over 30 so far. This is both good and bad.



That changes when Gasol comes back. Kobe is just carrying the offensive load for a bit.


----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2009)

I know that. What I don't know is when Pau will be back.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 8, 2009)

Dash said:


> *Iverson leaves team for personal reasons*



Strange, I knew Iverson wasn't comfortable with his roll at Memphis but I didn't think he'd actually leave.  Who knows what's going through his head.

But man, I'd hate to be a Nets supporter, 0-7.


----------



## December (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah, and CDR has been tested positive for H1N1. Things can't get worse for the Nets.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Frieza (Nov 8, 2009)

I heard there is promise for Wednesday game for Pau.. I would love to see Pau back out there..He offers so many matchup problems.

I heard Iverson left because he was getting a divorce.. not sure if he is going to go back to Memphis tho. It is hard to tell which team would take him at this point.


----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2009)

What the fuck was happening there?


----------



## Frieza (Nov 8, 2009)

^ He just found out he could save 15% on car insurance by switching to GEICO


----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2009)

15% or more. You didn't add that part.


----------



## Frieza (Nov 8, 2009)

Crap.. I can not believe I totally forgot that part. A failure on my part. I watch those commercials at least once a day haha. 

At least I get to wake up tomorrow to a Laker's game. I am always happy to watch them.


----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2009)

I cant wait till they go against Denver.


----------



## ByakugenEye (Nov 8, 2009)

Suns are at the top after the Nuggets lost their second in a row today  

I'm happy.


----------



## Frieza (Nov 8, 2009)

I do not think much of Denver.. I can see that Carmelo can score.. not much else.. and an aging Billups..meh.. who is next...Birdshit. The rookie looks okay, but Jennings will be winning ROY. Still be a fun match to watch.. most likely Lakers win though.


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 8, 2009)

Deviruchi said:


> Yeah, and CDR has been tested positive for H1N1. Things can't get worse for the Nets.



We only had 8 active players last night


----------



## Sin (Nov 8, 2009)

What the fuck happened on Friday.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 8, 2009)

Iverson is already done in Memphis it seems.


----------



## Talvius (Nov 8, 2009)

iv e lost all respect for ai lol. its ridiculous


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 8, 2009)

Shouldn't have signed with them in the first place.


----------



## xingzup19 (Nov 8, 2009)

Magic getting pwned!


----------



## Platinum (Nov 8, 2009)

Damn the Hornets are getting raped by LA.


----------



## JJ (Nov 8, 2009)

Wow the Magic had a really bad game tonight. 

Ryan Anderson, Vince Carter, and Rashard Lewis were out, but still the stats were horrid.


----------



## Sin (Nov 9, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> Wow the Magic had a really bad game tonight.
> 
> Ryan Anderson, Vince Carter, and Rashard Lewis were out, but still the stats were horrid.


Thunder will be in the playoffs in 2 or 3 drafts tops.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 9, 2009)

This year sucks for the Hornets. Hopefully we make it to the playoffs but if we don't we can finally get a draft pick. Hopefully John Wall and move him up to the SG at 6-4 or some decent SF.
God....CP3...Dwest...I feel for you guys.
The rest.....hit the fucking gym and improve your ass.


----------



## Sin (Nov 9, 2009)

> "We have no defensive toughness and right now we aren't a  very good team," he said. "The Thunder are much better than us right  now. They would have beat us if we had everybody. They would have beat  us here or in our place. We're just not as tough as they are right now."



I'm so proud <3


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 9, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> This year sucks for the Hornets. Hopefully we make it to the playoffs but if we don't we can finally get a draft pick. Hopefully John Wall and move him up to the SG at 6-4 or some decent SF.
> God....CP3...Dwest...I feel for you guys.
> The rest.....hit the fucking gym and improve your ass.



I thought this was the comeback year for the Hornets.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 9, 2009)

Allen Iverson... He's just a really selfish player, nothing much else to it.


----------



## Darth (Nov 9, 2009)

Bulls are in the top of their group after beating Cleaveland.

EXCELLENT.


----------



## ByakugenEye (Nov 9, 2009)

Haha, the Magic blew out the Thunder today.


----------



## Talvius (Nov 9, 2009)

i knew that once denver would lose they would start a losing streak. I think they will lose to the bulls whenever they meet this week.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 9, 2009)

I cant believe how beasty Nash has been playing like a fine wine gets better with age


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 9, 2009)

Another win for the lakers 

kobe didnt get 40+ this game , oh well all good .


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 9, 2009)

Should be exciting game this Thursday. Suns vs. Lakers.


----------



## Sin (Nov 9, 2009)

What an interesting top 10.


----------



## Frieza (Nov 9, 2009)

Cleveland gets worse by adding Shaq because he did not fit.. and Pheonix feels they are a better team with out him and start winning games. Hahaha the irony.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 9, 2009)

poor Shaq, he'll be the blame for Cleveland's downfall.


----------



## Frieza (Nov 9, 2009)

When it should be the coach.. Mike Brown is an idiot.


----------



## Roy (Nov 9, 2009)

Sin said:


> What an interesting top 10.



Interesting indeed.


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 9, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> poor Shaq, he'll be the blame for Cleveland's downfall.



Only an idiot would do that. Then again some sports writers never cease to amaze me with their ridiculousness.


----------



## Dash (Nov 9, 2009)

> *After eight months of rehabilitation on his surgically repaired left knee, Tracy McGrady(notes) has told Yahoo! Sports he plans to return to the Houston Rockets? lineup on Nov. 18.*
> 
> After several league sources informed Yahoo! Sports of McGrady?s timetable, the seven-time All-Star forward confirmed he planned to make his season debut against the Minnesota Timberwolves in Minneapolis next week.
> 
> ...






Fuck yeah!


----------



## Talvius (Nov 9, 2009)

so i guess he is coming off the bench just to try him out or something?


----------



## Dash (Nov 9, 2009)

Probably come off the bench the first game or two, but he should definitely start next to Ariza.


----------



## Talvius (Nov 9, 2009)

yeah. Battier off the bench is better.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 9, 2009)

Shaq just isn't a good fit in Cleaveland.


----------



## Sin (Nov 9, 2009)

Nash. Is. Back.

20-20 game. 7th 20 Assist Game.

I'm still being cautious with the Suns though. I don't want to get too excited.


----------



## kakashi2117 (Nov 9, 2009)

hope its not shaq to clev. maybe howard or yao. hehehe shaq dont fit in clev.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 9, 2009)

LOL Suns will NEVER win a championship.
They just don't have the quality.
They will get far though.
Farther than my Hornets. ):
Suns are shallow too.


----------



## Dash (Nov 9, 2009)

Good God the Raptors have to be one of the worst defensive teams I've ever seen. How the hell they give up 130 points to a Spurs team without Tim Duncan and Tony Parker is beyond me.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 10, 2009)

Because Manu is a god and he can go god mode at any time. They still have Blair, Jefferson, Hill, and a lot of three point shooters. They are deep this year.

I realized Hornets only lost to legitimate teams this year and are still developing so no worries.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 10, 2009)

lakers need to get healthy especially pau. if they do they will get in a roll.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 10, 2009)

Phoenix are off to an amazing start, and Nash is starring.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 10, 2009)

Dash said:


> Fuck yeah!



Great Fucking News indeed. I'm still worried about the "a little pain" comment tho.

My friend has NBA league pass, so best believe I'll be watching all of Houston's games once T-Mac arrives.

Wow. Nash with 20-20.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 10, 2009)

Stephen Jackson...15 assists......10 points....only 8 shots taken...only three turnovers with four steals and two blocked shots.

The Warriors can get scary if Stephen Jackson finally decides not to ballhog..


----------



## Sin (Nov 10, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> LOL Suns will NEVER win a championship.
> They just don't have the quality.
> They will get far though.
> Farther than my Hornets. ):
> Suns are shallow too.


Suns can't contend but 50-55 wins will make them a lot more interesting to watch, since I get every game they play anyways.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh they are fun to watch but the turnovers are just kind of ridiculous.\
Josh Smith=Fantasy Monster.


----------



## Big2hd (Nov 10, 2009)

Sin said:


> Suns can't contend but 50-55 wins will make them a lot more interesting to watch, since I get every game they play anyways.



Sky is the limit for the Suns this season as long as they keep Nash healthy.  There is only really three teams that I think would give them problems in the west(Dallas,Denver, and the Lakers) and they already showed they can beat the Celtics who are arguably the best team in the league.

Would like them to improve a lil more on the defensive end though.. but then they wouldn't be the Suns would they lol


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 10, 2009)

Rockets will give them trouble. Chuck Hayes > Amare Stoudamire.

Mixed signals agains from the Rockets about T-Mac


----------



## Big2hd (Nov 10, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Rockets will give them trouble. Chuck Hayes > Amare Stoudamire.
> 
> Mixed signals agains from the Rockets about T-Mac



lol uh no Hayes is a nice defensive player I doubt he would contain Amare and obliviously Hayes is liability at the offensive end.

Anyways both teams as a whole, a Yao/Knee-Mac less Rockets team couldn't stop all the offensive weapons the suns have.


----------



## xingzup19 (Nov 10, 2009)

Mavs and Rockets tomorrow!


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 10, 2009)

Big2hd said:


> lol uh no Hayes is a nice defensive player I doubt he would contain Amare and obliviously Hayes is liability at the offensive end.
> 
> Anyways both teams as a whole, a Yao/Knee-Mac less Rockets team couldn't stop all the offensive weapons the suns have.



He contained CHris Bosh when we played Toronto... 

Aaron Brooks will murder Steve Nash AGAIN. Ariza is decent. Scola is decent as well. Suns won't get the open looks they're used to


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 10, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> Mavs and Rockets tomorrow!



Dirk is gonna murder us 

But Brooks should be good against Kidd


----------



## xingzup19 (Nov 10, 2009)

Not gonna study for my exam the next day and watch it live!


----------



## Talvius (Nov 10, 2009)

hoping that denver gets back on the winnign ways cause detroit and utah arent doing shit for me right now


----------



## Big2hd (Nov 10, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> He contained CHris Bosh when we played Toronto...
> 
> Aaron Brooks will murder Steve Nash AGAIN. Ariza is decent. Scola is decent as well. Suns won't get the open looks they're used to



 that was preseason and chuck hayes only played 10 minutes, if anything Bosh "containment" was a team effort,even though 13 points in 20 some minutes is barely containing someone lol, but it is bosh I'll give you that.

And highly doubt brooks would "murder" Nash, brooks is obliviously the quickest of the two so he'll get his share drives to the basket and could probably keep up with Nash defensively. Nash is the smarter and overall better of the two and would make Brooks look stupid on the defensive end whether it's getting his player involved or getting up his own shot.

Ariza would probably do a good on Rich but Scola wouldn't be able to handle Fyre who does most of his work from mid-long range of the court or Stoudamire who'll eat him up in the post.


----------



## Sin (Nov 10, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> He contained CHris Bosh when we played Toronto...
> 
> Aaron Brooks will murder Steve Nash AGAIN. Ariza is decent. Scola is decent as well. Suns won't get the open looks they're used to


The Rockets are scrappy, but the Suns will leave them a bloody pile of nothing.


----------



## Dash (Nov 10, 2009)

Chuck did a nice job on Dirk last year but once he takes a breather, Dirk is going to torch us. 

Ariza is going to be key tonight. 



Dracule Mihawk said:


> Rockets will give them trouble. Chuck Hayes > Amare Stoudamire.
> 
> Mixed signals agains from the Rockets about T-Mac



he's at it again.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Nov 10, 2009)

In hindsight, the Lakers were pretty lucky they got Artest. With both PF and C gone, he's pretty versatile as an inside defensive presence, scorer, and passer.

And we'd be totally f-d without Odom.


----------



## mootz (Nov 10, 2009)

The current lakers are more luck than skill. Rockets in 7 was too much. Also there were games against the nuggets and the magic that were just gifted to the lakers. That being said I still think they have the best chances at winning this year because of age messing up other teams and matchups. 

I believe Bynum is on the rise enough so that baring an injury he could handle (not dominate) Howard from the magics in a straight up match. His ability to shoot and the fact that he is coached better, with Jackson and Kareem on his side, is enough to equal Howard's physical abilities giving the Lakers the slight edge over them. 

Personally I dont see the Spurs taking the lakers down, not that it would totally shock me if things changed by the end of the year. So the lakers seem like 1 in the west with Orlando and Boston being the teams that are best equipped to give them a hard time.


----------



## Dash (Nov 10, 2009)

Lets go Rockets!


----------



## Frieza (Nov 10, 2009)

That is completely bullshit. Denver lost that game...Miller got it off in time.. they called it good on the floor.. it was good on the replay.. and they still give denver the win.. refs a bunch of denver wankers.. they did not want denver to fall off of the west..so they gave them the pass.. I am disgusted.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 10, 2009)

Fucking Refs....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2009)

It's very fitting that the Heat has the opportunity to have their best start in Franchise history with a win over Lebron and the Caveliers this Thursday. Should be a good game.


----------



## Roy (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh wow. Kareem has leukemia.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 11, 2009)

Sad collapse by the Rockets in the third quarter. 

The team is too dependent on Brooks/Lowry creating. We need T-Mac


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 11, 2009)

Roy said:


> Oh wow. Kareem has leukemia.



It's a rare form of it too


----------



## JJ (Nov 11, 2009)

Magic won! Although I missed the game. 

At least Vince Carter was back. 3 more games until Rashard Lewis returns.

Oh it sucks about Kareem.


----------



## Darth (Nov 11, 2009)

omiK said:


> That is completely bullshit. Denver lost that game...Miller got it off in time.. they called it good on the floor.. it was good on the replay.. and they still give denver the win.. refs a bunch of denver wankers.. they did not want denver to fall off of the west..so they gave them the pass.. I am disgusted.



I'm still raging.


----------



## Sin (Nov 11, 2009)

Thankfully Kareem's leukemia is manageable and not really a life-ender like most forms of Leukemia. He'll be able to live his life perfectly normally, just gotta take some meds.


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 11, 2009)

What sin said 

Nothing to worry about atm .


----------



## El Torero (Nov 11, 2009)

It´s me or Marc Gasol is being the best Solphmore of the NBA this season?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 11, 2009)

Im glad Denver won that game..Ref's messed up though lol


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 11, 2009)

Bulls better tear Toronto to shreds tonight.

Nothin' against the Raptors, I just want them to prove the call last night didn't affect them too bad.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 11, 2009)

It has to mentally affect them.


----------



## Dash (Nov 11, 2009)

Why weren't our starters in at the fourth? Ridiculous. 

I think this where our team has began to be exposed. Teams will adjust to our 'no star' roster in no time.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 11, 2009)

Rockets need a go to scorer.  Ariza is only a support player not a go to.  Until T mac returns teams will beat up on the rockets.  T macs my favorite player but im afraid his injuries are limiting him mentally.  When I saw him get stuffed by the rim when attempting to dunk that had nothing to do with his injuries, it was him mentally using his injuries as a crutch.


----------



## Talvius (Nov 11, 2009)

BOUAHAHAHA nice job denver!! now we are gonna pwn milwaukee. BOUAHAHAH


----------



## Dash (Nov 11, 2009)

Rockets are worried that Tracy will ruin the ball movement because of he's 'ball dominant'. We need a closer though, the Lakers and Mavs games were proof enough.


----------



## Sin (Nov 11, 2009)

El Torero said:


> It´s me or Marc Gasol is being the best Solphmore of the NBA this season?


He's on the Memphis Grizzlies.

Doesn't count 

Also new set


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 11, 2009)

Fuck jennings. He's a douche and is gonna shoot for the rest of the year since he had that one good game.

I made a 20 buck bet that Hornets will beat the Suns. lol Nash can't contain CP3 so bad that it overrides Amare and Jrich.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 11, 2009)

Actually Jae. What was your opinion of Rondo vs. Paul?


----------



## Sin (Nov 11, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Fuck jennings. He's a douche and is gonna shoot for the rest of the year since he had that one good game.
> 
> I made a 20 buck bet that Hornets will beat the Suns. lol Nash can't contain CP3 so bad that it overrides Amare and Jrich.


It's good to see you're staying optimistic. Most hornets fans are in the fetal position crying themselves to sleep at this point.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 11, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Actually Jae. What was your opinion of Rondo vs. Paul?


Rondo is a fucking douche. Paul is a really competitive guy, which led him to become this generation's finest PG yet Paul and Pierce are smack talking and Rondo comes up and says shit like you don't have a ring? Fuck Rondo. Davis and other people got a ring. What a fucking waste.

That is like Fischer going up to Stockton the earlier years saying Stockton doesn't have a ring. What a gay fuck. No wonder why no one on his team likes him. I heard Ray Allen and Paul Pierce apologized to CP3 for Rondo's nuisance. 



Sin said:


> It's good to see you're staying optimistic. Most hornets fans are in the fetal position crying themselves to sleep at this point.



I realized we lost to a freakishly tall Rapters, and just other good teams. No need to cry about losing to really good teams so far. We are still molding with Emeka so we should be okay by December.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 11, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Rondo is a fucking douche. Paul is a really competitive guy, which led him to become this generation's finest PG yet Paul and Pierce are smack talking and Rondo comes up and says shit like you don't have a ring? Fuck Rondo. Davis and other people got a ring. What a fucking waste.
> 
> That is like Fischer going up to Stockton the earlier years saying Stockton doesn't have a ring. What a gay fuck. No wonder why no one on his team likes him. I heard Ray Allen and Paul Pierce apologized to CP3 for Rondo's nuisance.



Yeah, I better much agree with all that. I don't even think Rondo realizes they won a ring despite him, and not because of him that year. He was a liability that year.


----------



## Sin (Nov 11, 2009)

I might actually go see the Suns game live tonight :3


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice set, Sin.

Rondo won that battle with Chris Paul.  The reason I say that is because he proved to the entire league that Chris Paul is an emotional guy.  It's easy to get inside Chris Paul's head.  Talk trash to him and he will explode.  Eventually he will take himself out of the game as a result.  Trash talking runs rampant in the National Basketball Association.  The last fucking thing you want to do is let the other 400 players in the league know that you have a weakness against it.

Paul is a good player, but he needs to grow up.  The way he reacted was an embarrassment.  The Hornets aren't going anywhere this year.  They have taken a step back.  They will not make the playoffs.  I have seen enough.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 11, 2009)

Are you serious? Paul mad=amazing play. You don't even watch the games. We lost that game cause we got no one who could take on Pierce or Allen or KG.

Paul destroyed Rondo that game. Rondo had an okay game against Paul but Paul made him look like a baby.

Paul is an emotional player like MJ, Kobe, etc.

CP3 was trashtalking with Paul Pierce but Rondo came in and went too far. Specially since he isn't on any level of CP3. He isn't even a top five PG even if he is being paid like it.


----------



## Sin (Nov 11, 2009)

Now this may all just be hype because of the current situation with a lot of teams, but what do y'all think about the possibility of Nash getting a third MVP if he maintains his current level and the Suns win 52-55 games?

I thought it was just local hype ( a lot of people around here and local broadcasters keep saying Nash could win a 3rd one this season ) but now even ESPN writers are talking about it and Nash is #2 in the fan-voting on "Who's currently leading the MVP race this season?"


----------



## Platinum (Nov 11, 2009)

Gasol might not be back until Christmas .


----------



## Talvius (Nov 11, 2009)

wtf is wrong with denver damn it. we have trouble defeating milwaukee. we  might even lose at this rate....this sucks.


and orlando getting trashed


----------



## Fan o Flight (Nov 11, 2009)

Hmmm its good to see the haqks win their road games for once. Now Im definately looking foward to our next game with boston. They should be relieved that they dont have to play us in the highlight factory


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Nov 11, 2009)

Like Ive thought all along, The Cavs will match up much better against the Orlando Magic and the Lakers than they do Boston. Boston bigs can spread the floor and its hard for the Cavs bigs to rotate out and cover them where as Orlando and LA have Big men that are more about the paint than anything else. In the game against Boston Rasheed Wallace hit about 3 or 4 threes that were daggers to the Cavs because the couldnt rotate quickly enough.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 11, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Gasol might not be back until Christmas .



i know that sucks. odom, artest and bynum need to step up in his absence.


----------



## Big2hd (Nov 11, 2009)

Sin said:


> Now this may all just be hype because of the current situation with a lot of teams, but what do y'all think about the possibility of Nash getting a third MVP if he maintains his current level and the Suns win 52-55 games?
> 
> I thought it was just local hype ( a lot of people around here and local broadcasters keep saying Nash could win a 3rd one this season ) but now even ESPN writers are talking about it and Nash is #2 in the fan-voting on "Who's currently leading the MVP race this season?"



I think Nash is making a great case for MVP, when you think of it he is one of few that truly embody what a MVP is. A Kobe or Lebron less team could probably be respectful maybe even make the playoffs but a team without Nash would be New Jersey bad. Plus he's putting up big numbers and if the team stays healthy I could see them winning 55-60 games also which would both help.


----------



## Sin (Nov 11, 2009)

Lookin' good Nash. That last play where he kinda slipped was awesome.

And Nuggets  What is going on guys


----------



## Platinum (Nov 11, 2009)

NAM said:


> i know that sucks. odom, artest and bynum need to step up in his absence.



I'm confident they will be able to step up I just hope this doesn't affect Gasol long term.


----------



## Sin (Nov 11, 2009)

*Brandon Jennings: 32 points, 9 assists, 4 rebounds. Matched Melo's scoring.*

IF THERE WAS ANY DOUBT.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Nov 11, 2009)

So why do these guys need to go to college again? Jennings is a beast. Havent seen a player his size this exciting in his rookie years in a while.


----------



## Sin (Nov 11, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> So why do these guys need to go to college again? Jennings is a beast. Havent seen a player his size this exciting in his rookie years in a while.


A lot of players have trouble playing in Europe for whatever reason. It's hard to stay focused and actually better yourself so far away from home for the first time. Not to mention joining a team full of old foreign guys who know you'll leave in a year.

Jennings is proving it's worth it tho.


----------



## JJ (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow...Magic...


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Nov 11, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> Wow...Magic...



Lewis coming back soon so youll be even better.


----------



## Sin (Nov 11, 2009)

The Cavs can't beat the Magic in a seven game series, much less with Rashard. Mo Will had a once-a-month night tonight.

Oh and Nash 7pts-7assists, _in the first quarter._


----------



## ZenGamr (Nov 11, 2009)

Lakers vs Suns tomorrow. It's gonna be an epic game, just like old times.


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 11, 2009)

Sin said:


> *Brandon Jennings: 32 points, 9 assists, 4 rebounds. Matched Melo's scoring.*
> 
> IF THERE WAS ANY DOUBT.



I'll admit I had some doubt. Thought he had the tools to play in the NBA, but I thought he was raw. He's showing a lot more polish than I thought he would.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2009)

God New Orleans .

I doubt they will even be able to make the playoffs this year.


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah, 2 sleepers on ESPN tonight


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2009)

Poor Paul .


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 12, 2009)

Celtics with another nice win today, I didn't have any doubt that they would beat Utah after their long break. Phoenix still on fire, Nets lost another game, Cleveland got their own back on Orlando and Portland with an easy win... A satisfying day in the NBA.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 12, 2009)

damn New Orleans is getting whooped by Phoenix


----------



## Sin (Nov 12, 2009)

> I made a 20 buck bet that Hornets will beat the Suns. lol Nash can't  contain CP3 so bad that it overrides Amare and Jrich.



Looks like we didn't even need Nash


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2009)

God I can't believe how bad the hornets are. They shouldn't be sucking this much.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 12, 2009)

I know, I don't think anyone really expected them to perform so poorly as they have so far this year.


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 12, 2009)

The problem is that the Hornets have no depth at all.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> The problem is that the Hornets have no depth at all.



They have more than just a depth problem. They have no team identity.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 12, 2009)

I almost shot myself. I was lifting weights and couldn't finish anything due to disappointment.

First quarter the refs favored teh Suns but I didn't mind.

After the first quarter, EVERYONE but CP3 gave up. I mean it was disgusting. Emeka got four fucking rebounds. Waht a fucking slouch. Tyson would have never given up. We all lost our will, no hustle and anything.

Fucking Admunson looked like Dwight Howard that game and Grant Hill looked younger than all of our players except CP3.

That game was disgusting. We need belief and belief fast.

And I lost 20 bucks.


Shit.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 12, 2009)

Right now

Lakers = Suns
Nuggets = Rockets = Mavs = Blazers = Spurs
Jazz = Thunder


----------



## Darth (Nov 12, 2009)

Fucking bulls played great in the first half and fucking terrible in the second half.

Losing to Toronto of all teams. 

I'm ashamed. I really am.


----------



## Sin (Nov 12, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Right now
> 
> Lakers = Suns
> Nuggets = Rockets = Mavs = Blazers = Spurs
> Jazz = Thunder


That's an insult to the Thunder


----------



## ayoz (Nov 12, 2009)

I can't believe how well the Suns are playing right now.
I just looked at the stat sheet and what ..? Gerald Wallace is leading the league in rebounds with 13.1 per game !?


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 12, 2009)

He did have two 20+ rebound games. One of them was against the Nets


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 12, 2009)

My knicks suck.


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 12, 2009)

Cavs vs miami today ay  and lakers vs sun, great games


----------



## James_L (Nov 12, 2009)

Platinum said:


> God I can't believe how bad the hornets are. They shouldn't be sucking this much.



I can the team losing money and owner slashing payroll in a attempt to salvage cash the Hornets were bound to be a horrible team this year I expect alot of their big contract players accept for Paul to be traded at some point this season as this year going to be a wash for the hornets management not committed to winning right now Bryon Scott a sitting duck sad thing its not even his fault


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2009)

I guess Pau is still day to day and Phil Jackson was just joking about him being out until Christmas .


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 12, 2009)

Hopw long is he out then ?


----------



## Talvius (Nov 12, 2009)

wtf denver? this is shaping up to be an awful season for me.


----------



## fireofthewill (Nov 12, 2009)

Hmm, so the Hornets have just fired Byron Scott. I'm not sure how I feel about this decision. I guess it's inevitable, since it seems like the players have already lost their respect for him, but I'm not sure if there are any good coaches around...

Does anybody know what the market for coaches is like right now?


----------



## James_L (Nov 12, 2009)

fireofthewill said:


> Hmm, so the Hornets have just fired Byron Scott. I'm not sure how I feel about this decision. I guess it's inevitable, since it seems like the players have already lost their respect for him, but I'm not sure if there are any good coaches around...
> 
> Does anybody know what the market for coaches is like right now?



Like I said before Scoot was a sitting duck not his fault though, management don't want to win there one of the poor teams in the Nba there trying to save cash they didn't make any signings , didn't put any money into the team this team was designed to fail

Predrag Stojakovic $14,202,000 
David West $9,075,000 
Morris Peterson $6,212,960
James Posey $6,031,800
Darius Songaila $4,526,000 

All these guys will be gone by the end of the season cause they make too much money I don't see the hornets winning 25 games this year at all its about to get ugly for that team

As for coaches they will probably just promote the assistant since hes familiar with the players . It makes no sense to bring in a new coach without a proper training camp a new coach would be behind from day one ,learning the players, getting a system in place, getting to know the team will have to occur, things that should of been addressed in training camp. Another team to watch out for is Golden state its only a matter of time before Don Nelson or Chris Mullen get fired that organization a mess with no direction


----------



## Gabe (Nov 12, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I guess Pau is still day to day and Phil Jackson was just joking about him being out until Christmas .



that is good to hear. he is a big part of why the lakers are good. 

also New Orleans fired their coach scott. i think it is too soon to fire a coach the season just started.


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 12, 2009)

Well someone has to be the fall man because you simply can't fire players just like that. But they sure do have a lot of useless players on somewhat big contracts. A lot of guys are coming up real short.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 12, 2009)

I blame this on fucking Peja. Asshole needs to hit the gym and learn how to fucking shoot.

God....14mil for a piece of shit that goes 0-8.

W/E, as much as I love the Hornets, CP3 deserves more than complete shit to play with. I don't see how he can manage almost 10 assists per game and shoot at such a high FG with such shitty players.

Fucking I would LOVE to see Rondo play for the Hornets instead of CP3. Gay ass fuck.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Nov 12, 2009)

Damn, Gasol out until Christmas with a pulled hamstring? 

WTF? 2 months for a pulled hammy? I do not expect the Lakers to do well tonight against the Suns with two of their starting big men out, not after seeing them beat Boston at home.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 12, 2009)

I repeat: How the hell was Budinger a second round pick?

Damn he is a nice scorer.


----------



## James_L (Nov 12, 2009)

La will beat Phoenix the suns lack defense


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2009)

Good start to the season for the Thunder.  Check their schedule...brutal off the bat.  They have won some good games.  Losing to Sacramento was their only negative result so far in my opinion.  So far so good.  They have definitely shown progress.  It took them like 30 games to win this many last year.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Nov 12, 2009)

Pretty much knew this day would come for my Hornets. And they tell the GM to coach the players he put together and bring up a blast from the past in Tim Floyd to handle Xs and Os.

Funny thing is I don't know if that's a bad move. Floyd knows the game of basketball but he doesn't manage volatile personalities very well. Which is good cuz this team has none and has a good core of vets.

This year'll be interesting to say the least.

Maybe Floyd might play the rookies a little more or draw up a better offensive play scheme other than pick and roll off CP3 and let him make something happen.


----------



## xingzup19 (Nov 12, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> I repeat: How the hell was Budinger a second round pick?
> 
> Damn he is a nice scorer.



I wonder too. I used to watch Arizona games with Bayless and him.


----------



## Sin (Nov 12, 2009)

Wade and BronBron 

(1)Suns and (2)Lakers 

GREAT NIGHT.


----------



## James_L (Nov 12, 2009)

James_L said:


> Another team to watch out for is Golden state its only a matter of time before Don Nelson or Chris Mullen get fired that organization a mess with no direction




Nelson, Ellis Have Confrontation At Practice
More Warriors News

    * Jackson: I'm Portrayed As 'Bad Guy'
    * Disgruntled Jackson: I Want To Win
    * Teammates Ready To See Jackson Traded
    * Warriors Still Open To Dealing Jackson
    * Golden State Warriors Archive
    *  RSS Feed |  Twitter

Warriors Links

    * Golden State Home Page
    * Golden State Roster
    * Golden State Message Board
    * Find Warriors Tickets
    * Feedback or Suggestions

Nov 12, 2009 5:34 PM EST

Warriors coach Don Nelson and guard Monta Ellis had a war of words during Thursday's practice in New York.

Ellis kicked off the argument when he asked Nelson: "Coach, why do I get blamed for everything?"

"What have I ever blamed you for?" Nelson asked in response.

"For everything. Everything. People not knowing their plays. I didn't do this. I didn't do that," Ellis said.

Nelson then waved off Ellis and left the practice facility.

Ellis refused to talk to media after the spat and his teammates tried to calm him down.

The San Francisco Chronicle reports that Nelson yelled at Ellis in front of the entire team after he was one of a few players that weren't quite ready to begin practice on time.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Nov 12, 2009)

J.J Hickson is much better than I thought he would be by this point in his career.


----------



## Roy (Nov 12, 2009)

Good start by Lakers


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 12, 2009)

Cavs won. This can get ugly for the Lakers if Kobe doesn't stop shooting.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Nov 12, 2009)

Some reason I'm still watching this East Coast bullshit over the Lakers?

I missed most of the first Q to watch trash time. TNT you suck


----------



## Sin (Nov 12, 2009)

Wade beat BronBron, that's all that matters.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 12, 2009)

Lebron needs to come to NO.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 12, 2009)

Sin said:


> Wade beat BronBron, that's all that matters.





You wish. LeBron had the better overall game, and we won. The lead woulda been bigger but the refs were ass


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Nov 12, 2009)

Id say Bron and Wade were a wash with the slight edge going to Bron, per usual.


----------



## Sin (Nov 12, 2009)

The Suns bench is deeper than the Lakers bench.

Seriously, they have an amazing starting 5 and 6th man, but the Lakers bench blows.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Nov 12, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Lebron needs to come to NO.



Nah man NO cant support a team. Time for them to move.


----------



## Sin (Nov 12, 2009)

As I expected, the Suns can't keep up with the Lakers


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 12, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Nah man NO cant support a team. Time for them to move.



Sad, but true.


----------



## James_L (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## Chocochip (Nov 12, 2009)

NO!
I have faith for NO. It is just that our draft committee sucks ass and after a few good draft picks the next couple years and the offload of Peja, Brown, and Posey, then we will be great.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 12, 2009)

^ Im still rolling from that. Dwade postering AV was hilarious, and this is coming from a dedicated Cavs fan since 01


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 12, 2009)

Was Varejao smiling after that?


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow, nice first half Lakers. Just don't fall asleep.

Phoenix is just shooting very poorly, so anything can happen in the second half.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Nov 13, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Nah man NO cant support a team. Time for them to move.



Bunch of crap if I ever heard it.

I'm so sick of people acting like NO is the damn 3rd world after Katrina(even before it to some extent).


----------



## Sin (Nov 13, 2009)

CHARLES BARKLEY SAYING JENNINGS DESERVES TO BE ON ALL-STAR BALLOT.

If there was any doubt.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 13, 2009)

the lakers have a good bench with odom on it with gasol out it does not seem they don't have one. but when healthy with odom, farmar, brown, morrison, and mbenga there really good. the lakers right know are beating the suns bad. the suns seem to be not that good as advertised. they lost against the magic by 22 and now losing bad to the lakers. they have no defense.


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 13, 2009)

So who wants Shannon Brown in the dunk contest?*raises hand*


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Nov 13, 2009)

NAM said:


> the lakers have a good bench with odom on it with gasol out it does not seem they don't have one. but when healthy with odom, farmar, brown, morrison, and mbenga there really good. the lakers right know are beating the suns bad. the suns seem to be not that good as advertised. they lost against the magic by 22 and now losing bad to the lakers. they have no defense.



Kupchak has done a good job to stock the team with athletes who can play. They essentially have two starting teams on their roster.


----------



## Roy (Nov 13, 2009)

I think we know who the real leader is in the West. I don't know why people actually thought the Suns were better just because they had a good record.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Nov 13, 2009)

Yeah, the Suns looked overhyped. But they also looked dead tired, and the Lakers were helped by 5 days of rest.

Tomorrow against Denver will be more of a test. I want to see how well Ron Artest defends Mello, in contrast to last year's debacle of Ariza getting physically dominated by Mello.


----------



## Roy (Nov 13, 2009)

Obviously Ron wont be a push over so I'm sure Melo will have a much harder time.


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 13, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> So who wants Shannon Brown in the dunk contest?*raises hand*





Great always to see the lakers beat the suns


----------



## sworder (Nov 13, 2009)

Wade and Kobe pek


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 13, 2009)

Best hops in the league goes to Shannon Brown. OMG!

Wade's dunk on Varejao was nasty!!! OMG!


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 13, 2009)

I dunno. Will Bynum's dunk was ridiculous


----------



## Mael (Nov 13, 2009)

Oh snap...got Hawks vs. Celts tonight.  This should be a good one.

If 'sheed and Marquis Daniels keep doing what they're doing, this should be very productive for Boston.  They just gotta contain Jamal Crawford.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 13, 2009)

You guys think if the wizards are 100% healthy.. who can stop them? They would be a nightmare if they were completely healthy. (Big wizard fan here ) ugh why do tickets have to be so expensive?


----------



## Talvius (Nov 13, 2009)

nuggets will lose again unfortunately


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 13, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> Best hops in the league goes to Shannon Brown. OMG!
> 
> Wade's dunk on Varejao was nasty!!! OMG!



Thoese dunks were awesome


----------



## Roy (Nov 13, 2009)

Tears said:


> You guys think if the wizards are 100% healthy.. who can stop them? They would be a nightmare if they were completely healthy. (Big wizard fan here ) ugh why do tickets have to be so expensive?



Lakers      .


----------



## Mael (Nov 13, 2009)

Tears said:


> You guys think if the wizards are 100% healthy.. who can stop them? They would be a nightmare if they were completely healthy. (Big wizard fan here ) ugh why do tickets have to be so expensive?



Celtics . /10char


----------



## James_L (Nov 13, 2009)

Tears said:


> You guys think if the wizards are 100% healthy..


Thats the problem when the last time the Wizards were 100% healthy?


----------



## Roy (Nov 13, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Celtics . /10char



Lakers         .


----------



## Mael (Nov 13, 2009)

Roy said:


> Lakers         .



That's a good one.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 13, 2009)

Ron Artest is over rated..  His D is okay.  Kobe plays better D.  Hes physical, but not with out constantly getting into foul trouble. Plus Mello is still more physical in the paint where hes dominant.  Artest is a perimeter defense player, mello will dominate him EVERY time in the paint.  I don't think there are many guards or forwards besides a select few that can stick mellow when hes inside..hes just too strong, fast, and elusive


----------



## Sin (Nov 13, 2009)

Lebron won't wear the number 23 anymore to honor MJ.

... And because Miami retired the number 23


----------



## MOTO (Nov 13, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> So who wants Shannon Brown in the dunk contest?*raises hand*


FUCK YEAH!  He was asked about it in the locker room after the game and he said he would do it. He better get invited


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2009)

Bynum is coming along nicely this year.


----------



## Talvius (Nov 13, 2009)

losing faith in denver.....hopefully utah gets back on track. i might hope on portlands bandwagon honestly


----------



## Gabe (Nov 13, 2009)

bynum and kobe are the top 2 scoring in the paint. loos like kobe working with hakeem olojawin


----------



## abstract (Nov 13, 2009)

GO HAWKS! 	


Loving our play for the most part this second half.


This is the perfect game night for me.  My favorite team is playing the best team in the east, and my second favorite team is playing the best team in the west.


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 13, 2009)

Looks like I was watching the wrong game(s) Should be an interesting 4th quarter for the Hawks and Celtics.


----------



## Roy (Nov 13, 2009)

I love LA~


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2009)

The Hawks look impressive tonight.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 13, 2009)

Tyreke Evans is quite impressive


----------



## abstract (Nov 13, 2009)

celtics love to whine


----------



## abstract (Nov 13, 2009)

Thank God. 


Best win of the season.  Better than when we beat portland on the road, or the nuggets.  We were due in Boston.


Now we're back tied for first in the east


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2009)

Hawks are looking like a legit contender.


----------



## Sin (Nov 13, 2009)

Good play Hawks.


----------



## Roy (Nov 13, 2009)

abstract said:


> celtics love to whine



lol. what were they saying?


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 13, 2009)

Lol. First half Rockets outrebounded 32-13


----------



## abstract (Nov 13, 2009)

Roy said:


> lol. what were they saying?



Down the stretch they were just complaining at EVERY call that didn't go their way, even doc rivers. 


rasheed being there only makes it worse 



Sin said:


> Good play Hawks.




if the heat and hawks both win their next two games, this creates a very interesting game with hawks vs. heat next wednesday 


especially with how physical our playoff series was last season.


----------



## Sin (Nov 13, 2009)

abstract said:


> Down the stretch they were just complaining at EVERY call that didn't go their way, even doc rivers.
> 
> 
> rasheed being there only makes it worse
> ...


The Hawks/Heat could both end up in the conference finals in a dark-horse scenario. Should be good.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## Chocochip (Nov 14, 2009)

CP3 injured. Hornets suck. Jeff Bowers is a failure.



Awell...I guess the youth should be played.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow. The Kings tonight are the luckiest team I've seen.


----------



## Roy (Nov 14, 2009)

HORRIBLE 3Q start by the Lakers. And damn, we're getting almost no calls.


----------



## Mael (Nov 14, 2009)

Piss poor performance by the Celts.  Their 3-pt defense was terrible.

Well if the Lakers lose too...everything evens out.


----------



## Sin (Nov 14, 2009)

Piss poor game from the Lakers.

Suns back to #1 seed


----------



## Mael (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow...Lakers getting pwned worse than Boston.  Not a total wash after all.


----------



## Roy (Nov 14, 2009)

Pathetic performance by the Lakers on the second half. Its cool though, they were tired. They obviously wont admit it, but they are.


----------



## abstract (Nov 14, 2009)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.


Atlanta wins big. 


Denver wins HUGE. 


Couldn't have been a better night of basketball for me.


----------



## Roy (Nov 14, 2009)

This game shows how we really need Pau back. Props to the thuggets though, they got us good.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 14, 2009)

This game was too painful to watch. Glad I was hanging out with friends. D:


----------



## Roy (Nov 14, 2009)

jkingler said:


> This game was too painful to watch. Glad I was hanging out with friends. D:



Lucky. I was home raging all by myself..



			
				MSN: Cent D Gold said:
			
		

> Bynum > Gasol



                        .


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 14, 2009)

Roy said:


> This game shows how we really need Pau back. Props to the thuggets though, they got us good.


Hah! Even if we had Pau in that game we would have still lost.

Who the fuck makes this schedule? 

Oh well, we beat em' when it matters anyway.


----------



## Roy (Nov 14, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Hah! Even if we had Pau in that game we would have still lost.
> 
> Who the fuck makes this schedule?
> 
> Oh well, we beat em' when it matters anyway.



No way we lose with Pau.

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), thats who.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow, Clippers. 

Lead 89-88 and then lose 104-88. 16-0 run to end against the Raptors...


----------



## Dash (Nov 14, 2009)

Its laughable, 'experts' picking the Kings as the worst team in the league again. Hawes is potentially the best center in his draft, Thompson is incredible defensively and has a few post moves plus he's pretty athletic, and their cast isn't half-bad (Garcia, Casspi, etc). Not to mention with Martin down, Evans is free to whatever the hell he wants and he's amazing. This team is looking at a possible 30 win season. 

ROY is going to be down between Jennings and Evans imo.


----------



## abstract (Nov 14, 2009)

Boston and LA both lose in prime time. 


ESPN got lolpwnt tonight


----------



## JJ (Nov 14, 2009)

One of these days the Magic will have a full team without injuries, flu symptoms, or suspensions. I look forward to that day.


----------



## Sin (Nov 14, 2009)

Dash said:


> Its laughable, 'experts' picking the Kings as the worst team in the league again. Hawes is potentially the best center in his draft, Thompson is incredible defensively and has a few post moves plus he's pretty athletic, and their cast isn't half-bad (Garcia, Casspi, etc). Not to mention with Martin down, Evans is free to whatever the hell he wants and he's amazing. This team is looking at a possible 30 win season.
> 
> ROY is going to be down between Jennings and Evans imo.


Nah, the Kings aren't the worst team in the league.

The CP3-less Hornets are.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 14, 2009)

What about the Grizzles or the Nets?


----------



## jackie0109 (Nov 14, 2009)

..in these present season..

.. i think the Cleveland Cavaliers will be the 2009-2010 world champions..

^_^


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 14, 2009)

What a dissapionting game


----------



## Darth (Nov 14, 2009)

I hope the Bulls beat the 76'ers. And the Kings too.

Can't believe they lost to the Raptors though.


----------



## James_L (Nov 14, 2009)

Darth said:


> Can't believe they lost to the Raptors though.


Raptors are not a bad team this year they get overlooked alot cause they play in Canada offensively that team is loaded but defensively another story


----------



## Talvius (Nov 14, 2009)

what i cant believe is how well the kings are playing without kevin martin lol.



Oh and how the nuggets PWNED the lakers :3


----------



## Wicked (Nov 14, 2009)

jackie0109 said:


> ..in these present season..
> 
> .. i think the Cleveland Cavaliers will be the 2009-2010 world champions..
> 
> ^_^



Haha no..

Waaay too many people here are jumping ship who the best teams are.

Fact: There are  many teams who aren't 100% and have there best players injured. I personally think if T-mac and Yao came back nobody could stop them in the west because the rockets have been balling without the two best players.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 14, 2009)

Our team is the worst without CP3.
Which is why it would have made sense if he won it back at 07-08 but w/e.


----------



## Dash (Nov 14, 2009)

Bucks/Kings will make the playoffs. Book it.


----------



## Big2hd (Nov 14, 2009)

Talvius said:


> *what i cant believe is how well the kings are playing without kevin martin lol.*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and how the nuggets PWNED the lakers :3



I'm slightly surprised, I'd figure they do well with Evans starting but not this good, Kev-Mart is one the softest players in the league and it was stupid for the Kings to build around him since he shows no leadership skills.

Also helps Hawes is out of the doghouse..



thegoodjae said:


> Our team is the worst without CP3.
> Which is why it would have made sense if he won it back at 07-08 but w/e.



 wasn't that great with Paul



Dash said:


> Bucks/Kings will make the playoffs. Book it.



Wouldn't put no money on that, gonna be interesting who makes now that Hornets have no chance making it though, my money is on the Thunder...


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 14, 2009)

Was a play off team last year.


----------



## Big2hd (Nov 14, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Was a play off team last year.



You got me there cause teams that make the playoffs the year before are practically a shoe-in the next year


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 14, 2009)

I think the Hornets will squeeze in the last seed for the play offs. They are sucking shit now, but they'll get better as the season progresses in my opinion.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 14, 2009)

Uh, no. West are too good and CP3 is out for too many games.


@Big2hd

I meant when CP3 and the Hornets made it during 07-08, he should have been MVP.

Last year he had a team with more injuries and worse players than Dwade and got more wins but was barely in the talks.

This year the players are just getting older and worse.


----------



## James_L (Nov 14, 2009)

Dash said:


> Bucks/Kings will make the playoffs. Book it.



neither will get in they'll get crushed in their own division alone plus those east and west road swings will kill them too neither team built for that


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 14, 2009)

The Bucks have a chance in the East. Its still not a deep enough division to keep them out. They should be able to get an 8 seed. The Kings on the other hand... don't think so.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 14, 2009)

Bucks imo don't have much of a chance. Jennings is great even though I hate to admit it but Jennings isn't consistent enough.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 14, 2009)

Freaking Hornets are motivated now that CP3 is injured. They should have been motivated the other games. Dumb fucks.


----------



## James_L (Nov 14, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> The Bucks have a chance in the East. Its still not a deep enough division to keep them out.



Not to pick a fight with you but they play in a division with the Cavs,Bulls and Pistons and they gotta play each of these teams 4 times a year I don't see it happening plus outside of the top 3 for the east you got Mia,Atl,Tor,Det, Chi , Phi and Was battling for 5 spots personally I don't think the bucks are better than any of those teams


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 14, 2009)

Don't see it as a fight

Here's how I see it. Celtics, Magic, Cavs, Heat, and Hawks are probably locks. Chicago, Philly, Detroit, and Washington are teams that have the talent to fill out the last 3 spots, but they're all still inconsistent. I still want to see more out of the Raptors and really the same goes for the Bucks. All I'm saying is that its open for the Bucks to take a spot.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 14, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Freaking Hornets are motivated now that CP3 is injured. They should have been motivated the other games. Dumb fucks.



PEJA. Oh well they'll still lose


----------



## Sin (Nov 14, 2009)

Any streams for the Spurs game?


----------



## James_L (Nov 14, 2009)

Sin said:


> Any streams for the Spurs game?







And look at what broke today 



> Kings considering Okafor
> 
> A source with knowledge of the situation says the Kings are discussing a trade with New Orleans that would send Kenny Thomas to the Hornets and bring center Emeka Okafor to Sacramento.
> 
> ...





like I said before there trying to get rid of all their big money players I always thought though Peja would be gone before Emeka they just got him over the summer Hornets are going to be the whopping boys of the west


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 14, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> PEJA. Oh well they'll still lose



FUCK PEJA

Gets payed a shitload and goes 0-8 against Suns. I don't give a darn that he is doing well, he needs to get his ass in teh gym and get consistent.

Dude sucks aass.


----------



## Sin (Nov 14, 2009)

Jackson could go to the Cavs too, apparently.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 14, 2009)

Fucking wizards.. keep fucking up everything! It was frustrating to watch the whole game. Earl Boykins is a monster though! I was surprised that little man got like 20 pts in his first debut game as a wizard.

Ben gordon kept raining down those shots like butter.

Wow at pacers beating the celtics..

 Lol you people and your teams think they are automatically in the playoffs.


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 14, 2009)

Boykins still plays?

Edit: Looks like Wade has stuck a dagger in the Nets hope for their first win of the season. Wait... book it


----------



## Sin (Nov 14, 2009)

Celtics


----------



## MOTO (Nov 14, 2009)

Wade does it again. Sorry Shark Skin


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Nov 14, 2009)

BronBron hitting his freethrows, l;ooks like he really improved that area of his game. Or rather hes turning it around at the line anyway.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow Jennings 40 something points.
He might hit 50.


----------



## Sin (Nov 14, 2009)

BRANDON JENNINGS 48 POINTS.

ENJOY.


----------



## Sin (Nov 14, 2009)

Sin said:


> BRANDON JENNINGS 48 POINTS.
> 
> ENJOY.


*MAKE THAT 50.*


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 14, 2009)

53.
My goodness. He is tearing it up. 

If Azubuike was still here, Warriors would have won.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 14, 2009)

*MAKE THAT 53.*


----------



## Talvius (Nov 14, 2009)

wtf jennings with 55?


----------



## Sin (Nov 14, 2009)

*MAKE IT 55. JUST FOR GOOD MEASURE. 

MOST POINTS BY A BUCKS ROOKIE EVER.
*


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh man....I seriously hate this guy to but freaking what the heck?!

Much respect.

Ricky Rubio eat your heart out.


----------



## Talvius (Nov 14, 2009)

is he gonna get the allstar nod this year?


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 14, 2009)

Over Steve Nash, Chris Paul, Deron Williams, Kobe Bryant, Tony Parker, Brandon Roy? 

I doubt it. Possible though


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 14, 2009)

Just an aside to my boy, Derrick Rose.

Derrick, you have all the tools.  But if you ever want to be an elite player in this league I suggest you call up Brandon Jennings and ask him to make you right in the head.

That is all.


----------



## Talvius (Nov 14, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Over Steve Nash, Chris Paul, Deron Williams, Kobe Bryant, Tony Parker, Brandon Roy?
> 
> I doubt it. Possible though



wait who are you talking about?


I was talking about jennings who plays for milwaukee that is an eastern team.

You mentionned western guards only.


----------



## Big2hd (Nov 14, 2009)

Talvius said:


> is he gonna get the allstar nod this year?



nope, but he can clear some shelf space for his new ROTY award...


----------



## Sin (Nov 14, 2009)

Talvius said:


> is he gonna get the allstar nod this year?


MVP


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG! Is Brandon Jennings for real?!?!?


----------



## Dash (Nov 14, 2009)

I have honestly NEVER seen a point guard take the league by storm like this, yes that includes Chris Paul.


----------



## JJ (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow...just wow....


----------



## Chris Partlow (Nov 14, 2009)

the next big thing Brandon fucking Jennings, think about all the 8 teams that passed up on him, NY could of had him.

Imagine if Lebron came to NY next year and they had Jennings? Damn, anyway Rookie of the Year and maybe a reserve all star.

I got a question. Do you think that LeBron or Wade will sign with a different team in 2010 after their contract is up?


----------



## Dash (Nov 14, 2009)

^Man my Wolves passed on him twice. Flynn is great but Jennings is the next big thing.


----------



## Sin (Nov 15, 2009)

Jennings is going to become the next Oden-over-Durant for the 2nd-9th picks.


----------



## Ximm (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow, 55 points by a point guard / rookie, thats crazy!!!

Go Raptors!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2009)

The Milwaukee Bucks are now 5-2.  

If only Redd were healthy.  The Bucks would have one of the best backcourts in the entire NBA!


----------



## James_L (Nov 15, 2009)

Jennings scored 55 thats impressive but at the same time it came against Golden State lol one of the worst defensive teams in the league check box scores everybody has a field day against the Warriors I'll wait till he shows some consistency out of him before I give him rookie of the year


----------



## December (Nov 15, 2009)

So what if it was against the Warriors? For a rookie to come in a drop 55 on any team is amazing.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm really glad for Jennings but the dude is cocky. Hopefully it doesn't get to his head and he sticks on track and doesn't become an AI. It's good that he still gets his team involved.


----------



## Sin (Nov 15, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> I'm really glad for Jennings but the dude is cocky. Hopefully it doesn't get to his head and he sticks on track and doesn't become an AI. It's good that he still gets his team involved.





> More impressive to Skiles was that Jennings did his scoring  while never leaving the team structure.
> "It's hard to say this when he gets 29 points in a quarter,  but it's not greedy," Skiles said. "He's open, he's knocking down  shots. He hit three or four in a row and yet they came off and helped  and he pitched it to Charlie Bell in the corner.
> "He's still playing basketball out there. He's not out  there searching for his own. He's trying to help us win the game."


And I don't really see the cocky thing =S


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2009)

A Chris Paul fan thinks a player is cocky?  lol, now I have heard everything.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 15, 2009)

LOL did you see any of his pre draft talks and his talk to Joe Budden?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MT3_fxWyplA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6vDChCIY9g[/YOUTUBE]



Wow Rukia. Way to not know your own players.

CP3 is never cocky except on the court but who isn't?

Jennings is disrespectful.

That being said, what a beast.


----------



## Sin (Nov 15, 2009)

He lived in Italy.

There's no such thing as political correctness in Italy.

That's all that is


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 15, 2009)

lol He was cocky before going to Italy. I mean, it's okay, he talks on the court as well as off it. Plus he was young. Maybe he'll mature.

But DANG. 55 by a rookie?
Beast.

Hopefully he doesn't shoot so much throughout his career living off this.


----------



## Sin (Nov 15, 2009)

For the record CP3's career high in points is 43 

Now all Jennings needs is a 22 assist night :3 (CP3's highest is 21)


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't care how someone is off the court.  I only see these people on the court.  When the Hornets were in OKC...I went to several games.  And no player in the NBA displays more arrogance during warm-ups than Chris Paul.  And I am not sure Paul ever even attempted a shot.  He was happy walking around the court, trying to be the center of attention.

I don't consider any of those comments to be all that cocky.  Jennings was being honest and as it turns out... everything he said was true.

Ricky Rubio.  He will never be a good NBA player.  He is a worse shooter than Jason Kidd.  He's a poor man's Luke Ridnour.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm happy for u and your Bucks Rukia. ^_^


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 15, 2009)

Talvius said:


> wait who are you talking about?
> 
> 
> I was talking about jennings who plays for milwaukee that is an eastern team.
> ...



I thought Milwaukee was in the west. 

My bad. 

He should make it then. Ray Allen/Rondo, Arenas, Joe Johnson and Dwayne Wade. Perhaps VC.


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 15, 2009)

Damn jennings  amazing


----------



## Kobe (Nov 15, 2009)

OMFG JENNINGS! TENSAI SUPAH ROOKIE 

I WANT HIM IN LA


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 15, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I don't care how someone is off the court.  I only see these people on the court.  When the Hornets were in OKC...I went to several games.  And no player in the NBA displays more arrogance during warm-ups than Chris Paul.  And I am not sure Paul ever even attempted a shot.  He was happy walking around the court, trying to be the center of attention.
> 
> I don't consider any of those comments to be all that cocky.  Jennings was being honest and as it turns out... everything he said was true.
> 
> Ricky Rubio.  He will never be a good NBA player.  He is a worse shooter than Jason Kidd.  He's a poor man's Luke Ridnour.



Delusional super fan is delusional.  Chris Paul isn't cocky on the court? What a joke.  He's a competitor who hates to lose and also plays with emotion.  Hell yes, he's cocky.  I remember when Paul was battling Jason Kidd (NJ Nets at the time)  Paul was destroying this dude so bad, and spewing so much shit at him, that I felt sorry for him.  The analysts even said it, and Inside the NBA.  Don't me wrong, CP3 is a class act off the court, but don't give me that he isn't cocky shit, when the rest of the league is.  Rajon Rondo is a provoker, but you really think Paul wasn't spitting trash at him too?

Also, if you didn't know who Brandon Jennings was when he played for Dominquez HS or Oak Hill, you're part of the bandwagon.  That's typical in here though.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 15, 2009)

Rukia posted that CP3 is cocky...


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 15, 2009)

It was a quick post.  I was adding more to what Rukia said, and meant to multi quote.


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 15, 2009)

Brandon Jenning might be cocky and what not (and sometimes its a bit excessive), but all it shows is that the guy confident in his skills. And for a rookie to come in and perform like he has, it is truly impressive.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2009)

rockst☆r sin said:


> Also, if you didn't know who Brandon Jennings was when he played for Dominquez HS or Oak Hill, you're part of the bandwagon.  That's typical in here though.


Don't bother.  Most NBA fans don't even realize Chris Paul went to Wake Forest.  They certainly aren't knowledgeable enough to talk about High School or AAU teams.  

I'm curious to see how his success will effect others.  I wonder if several high school players are watching this and considering playing overseas as a result.  I read an article earlier in the week about how much Jeremy Tyler is struggling with the process.  Stuff about how his work ethic sucks and how he has no friends on the team.  So that doesn't sound very promising.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 15, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Don't bother.  Most NBA fans don't even realize Chris Paul went to Wake Forest.  They certainly aren't knowledgeable enough to talk about High School or AAU teams.
> 
> I'm curious to see how his success will effect others.  I wonder if several high school players are watching this and considering playing overseas as a result.  I read an article earlier in the week about how much Jeremy Tyler is struggling with the process.  Stuff about how his work ethic sucks and how he has no friends on the team.  So that doesn't sound very promising.



Jeremy Tyler is a idiot who let money and overconfidence ruin his life.  I say ruin because I doubt he'll ever make it to the league.  Sad when would had been the number 1 ranked recruit for this year, and big time colleges wanted him.  He was suppose to play for Pitino at Louisville.  Latavious Williams is another one, but his approach is a little better.  Instead of playing in China with a guarantee contract, he decided to play for the NBDL.  Now he's the first HS player to jump straight to the D-League.  Let's see how this will turn out.  

I think if Brandon wins ROY, a lot of kids will follow suit.  I just hope they have the right mentality for it, as Brandon's life out there wasn't peaches and cream.


----------



## Darth (Nov 15, 2009)

The Bulls beat the 76'ers? 

Really?

Excellent. I expected another loss from them. Unfortunately, they'll have to beat the Nuggets and the Lakers if they wanna top Cleaveland. And that's not looking doable for them at the moment.

Although they'll probably top the Kings.


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 15, 2009)

Well they got to know how to do it too, and they have to have a strong demeanor. You can see why Jennings would do well in Italy. He's someone that is extremely confident and even though he did struggle on the court over there its obvious he didn't lose any of his confidence coming back here to the States. Not everyone can make that jump from HS to a foreign league though (ex. Tyler as mentioned). 

I just hope there isn't a flood of HSers that make start to make that move because there could be a lot of talented players that end up ruining their careers. At the very least they should put as much thought into that kind of move as possible. I can see the D-League possibly being a better option, just because you wouldn't need to make the same life style adjustments that goes into playing in a foreign league.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 15, 2009)

MJ, Magic, Larry Bird, etc. were known to be the most cocky on the court. MJ spat shit to Magic when he first game.

Cockiness on the court is NOT BAD. Cockiness on the court is competitiveness and all the best players albeit Duncan show cockiness.

Off the court however, if you start talking shit before you even walk in the NBA, then you need to shut the fuck up. That was Jennings. Rukia, you are wrong on this one so I don't know why the heckk you are discussing it with me anymore.


----------



## Dash (Nov 15, 2009)

I actually like Jennings' cockiness. =/


----------



## Sin (Nov 15, 2009)

> Also, if you didn't know who Brandon Jennings was when he played for  Dominquez HS or Oak Hill, you're part of the bandwagon.  That's typical  in here though.



In my defense I'm at least early bandwagon :3 I liked Jennings since the draft.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 15, 2009)

looks like playing a year in Italy really did help Jennings


----------



## Wicked (Nov 15, 2009)

What are your bets on the rockets on lakers game? I think the rockets can pull off a win even with kobe and ron artest lol...

Lol at OKC beating the spurs and this is why you don't automatically think the best record teams are automatically in the playoffs lol...


----------



## Sin (Nov 15, 2009)

> Lol at OKC beating the spurs and this is why you don't automatically  think the best record teams are automatically in the playoffs lol...



What I find even funnier is that you think one loss to a mediocre team means a contender like the Spurs wont make the playoffs


----------



## sworder (Nov 15, 2009)

Why do you have to be a bandwagon fan because you like him now? He was a nobody before, there's no way he can have a fan base when no one has heard his name or saw him play. The general idea behind that is stupid to me.

Now people that go "Jennings is awesome" without watching a single game of him, thats funny.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 15, 2009)

Sin said:


> What I find even funnier is that you think one loss to a mediocre team means a contender like the Spurs wont make the playoffs



They didn't even play mediorce. They just simply outplayed the spurs. Ok but what i was saying is when a lot of teams get their players back and eveyrbody is healthy you can make your picks but right now it's not legit and it's not even mid season.


----------



## Sin (Nov 15, 2009)

Tears said:


> They didn't even play mediorce. They just simply outplayed the spurs. Ok but what i was saying is when a lot of teams get their players back and eveyrbody is healthy you can make your picks but right now it's not legit and it's not even mid season.


That's why it's called predictions.

Also, the Thunder are one of my favorite teams in the NBA and I'm so happy that things are working out for them right now, HOWEVER, it's very likely that when we're in late season, the Thunder won't have a playoff spot (unless the Jazz and Hornets stay consistently terrible).


----------



## Wicked (Nov 15, 2009)

I believe they can but anything can happen!


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 15, 2009)

sworder said:


> Why do you have to be a bandwagon fan because you like him now? He was a nobody before, there's no way he can have a fan base when no one has heard his name or saw him play. The general idea behind that is stupid to me.
> 
> Now people that go "Jennings is awesome" without watching a single game of him, thats funny.



He was a nobody before, because you only follow NBA basketball.  HS players doesn't have a fanbase, or AAU players or collegiate?  What a stupid ass comment.  LeBron was signing autographs in the 8th Grade.  OJ Mayo before that, Lance Stephenson before that, Sebastian Telfair before that.  Too many names to continue typing.   These are kids who've been in the media spotlight and national magazines before graduating Jr. High.  I was playing AAU basketball since the 4th Grade, and seen the madness personally.  Jennings was the #1 15 and 16 year old in the nation.  He was considered the top recruited as a senior, but rankings change all the time.  But let me shorten this shit up.  He was the first U.S. HS player to go straight to overseas and skip college.  How could he be considered a nobody?


----------



## sworder (Nov 15, 2009)

It's ridiculous someone gets labeled as something because they like the way someone plays and didn't like him before you did. And no, not everyone cares about high school or college basketball.


----------



## Talvius (Nov 15, 2009)

dont want to argue with you rockstar and i see your point but you are wrong about something.

I for one do not watch college and hs bball. I learned about jennings this season. Now im not a fan of him but lets pretend i became a fan of him after first seeing him this year. How is it different from you becoming a fan after first seeing him in highschool?

My point is that for someone who doesnt watch hs and college its impossible to be fan of the young futur stars. So it cant be called jumping on the bandwagon.

i hope you see my point


----------



## Dash (Nov 15, 2009)

Tears said:


> What are your bets on the rockets on lakers game? I think the rockets can pull off a win even with kobe and ron artest lol...
> 
> Lol at OKC beating the spurs and this is why you don't automatically think the best record teams are automatically in the playoffs lol...



lol rockets won't win.


----------



## xingzup19 (Nov 15, 2009)

Well, I don't get HS or college basketball coverage here.


----------



## Sin (Nov 15, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> Well, I don't get HS or college basketball coverage here.


Me neither D:


----------



## xingzup19 (Nov 15, 2009)

Sin said:


> Me neither D:



I did once, back when I was living in the Middle East, and it was a Fox Sports mistake, LOL. Vanderbilt vs. Arizona. And after that, I was a fan of Shan Foster, Bayless and Budinger.

Foster got drafted by the Mavs, and is now in Europe. 

Bayless is with the Blazers and we all know how good Chase is.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 15, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> Damn jennings  amazing



He's so much better than Kobe


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 15, 2009)

I understood everyone's point and I didn't say I'm Jennings ultimate fan.  Me and him played in the same New York Streetball tournaments for the summer 3 years straight now.  Can't knock anyone for digging him, but just keep it consistent.  If Kevin Durant drops 40 five times in a row , you're a Kevin Durant fan now?  If the Lakers is your team, but the Hawks win 11 straight and have the media going nuts, you're a Hawks fan now?  People weren't mentioning this kid before the draft, but with a few good games, let's make sets?  If I got this all wrong, then my bad.  If Blake Griffin comes back healthy and kills, I still want you to big up Jennings when he's playing bad.  I can't jump to conclusions, because certain people doesn't receive HS/College games., so my bad thread.    Matter of fact, fuck my apology.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 15, 2009)

I follow rivals.com for highschool 
College ball is great to follow however, I mostly follow LSU games though. :/
Anyone else scared for the Bucks? I mean until Redd comes back, they need to step up their D. How to they only win by four points with Jennings playing that well!?

Rockets to win if Bynum does bad. Rockets to lose if Bynum does well.

The Rockets defense has no problem in terms of guarding Kobe or Artest or Odom for that matter.


----------



## Sin (Nov 15, 2009)

rockst☆r sin said:


> I understood everyone's point and I didn't say I'm Jennings ultimate fan.  Me and him played in the same New York Streetball tournaments for the summer 3 years straight now.  Can't knock anyone for digging him, but just keep it consistent.  If Kevin Durant drops 40 five times in a row , you're a Kevin Durant fan now?  If the Lakers is your team, but the Hawks win 11 straight and have the media going nuts, you're a Hawks fan now?  People weren't mentioning this kid before the draft, but with a few good games, let's make sets?  If I got this all wrong, then my bad.  If Blake Griffin comes back healthy and kills, I still want you to big up Jennings when he's playing bad.  I can't jump to conclusions, because certain people doesn't receive HS/College games., so my bad thread.    Matter of fact, fuck my apology.


I had this set made when Jennings was coming off his worst game of the season against Minnesotta :3 

I like his spunk, and he has that young-cockiness-but-can-back-it-up look that I love. Also, Blake Griffin blows, so fuck that guy :3

You can call me a bandwagon fan or whatever you want, won't stop me from liking him


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 15, 2009)

I like Jennings style of play. He is like AI with better shot selections. I think he is really maturing in terms of cockiness and now he knows the stfu off the court and he talks with the ball.

I wanna see a Jennings vs. Williams or a Jennings vs. Paul NOW.

Actually, the most fun would probably be Jennings vs. Parker. Parker can put on a show any night he wants.


----------



## Sin (Nov 15, 2009)

> Actually, the most fun would probably be Jennings vs. Parker. Parker can  put on a show any night he wants.



Absolutely agreed.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 15, 2009)

Jennings vs Parker wouldn't interest me at all.  I want to see Jennings vs 100% healthy Paul, Deron Williams, Derrick Rose, Rondo, and Nash.  Especially Nash, because no offense to CP3, Nash is the best PG in the league this season.  So far, that is.  

Jennings is not like A.I.  He has the ability to score, but he still sets up his teammates.  He's not a chemistry killer either.  Iverson might arguably be considered the most selfish basketball player in NBA history.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 15, 2009)

Nash the best PG? Nash has had way too many turnovers this league.

Besides, that, he is doing really well.

I would still say Paul due to his insane 3 point % and his insane  FG%. That as well as still manage 10 assists almost and almost 24 points.

But even with Paul slight edging him out offensively, the reason why I never would put Nash as the  best PG is because he doesn't play defense at all. No way can he be the best PG without playing half the game.

I would say Nash as third best. Deron is still better. Deron and CP3 are way more complete in their game. Never forget the defensive end.


I said I like Jennings because he is like AI with better shot selections because he only takes good shots, as in he passes well too. My bad on bad wording.


Jennings vs. Parker would be amazing.


----------



## Sin (Nov 15, 2009)

I might go see the game live when the Bucks come visit Phoenix.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 15, 2009)

rockst☆r sin said:


> Jennings vs Parker wouldn't interest me at all.  I want to see Jennings vs 100% healthy Paul, Deron Williams, Derrick Rose, Rondo, and Nash.  Especially Nash, because no offense to CP3, Nash is the best PG in the league this season.  So far, that is.
> 
> *Jennings is not like A.I.  He has the ability to score, but he still sets up his teammates.  He's not a chemistry killer either.  Iverson might arguably be considered the most selfish basketball player in NBA history.*



I feel your love for A.I.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 15, 2009)

Is it just me or does any PG do well against Nash or Kidd? Seriously, these guys are too old to defend now.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 15, 2009)

Lol comparing AI (The legend) to somebody who scored 55 pts on a shit defensive team? Yeah..

AI took his team to the finals.. Won rookie of the year 96-97 Won the all star mvp 00-01, 04-05, had most steals for three years straight and it goes on and on so tell me what has brandon jennings done so far in his carreer?


----------



## Sin (Nov 15, 2009)

Tears said:


> Lol comparing AI (The legend) to somebody who scored 55 pts on a shit defensive team? Yeah..
> 
> AI took his team to the finals.. Won rookie of the year 96-97 Won the all star mvp 00-01, 04-05, had most steals for three years straight and it goes on and on so tell me what has brandon jennings done so far in his carreer?


You're a Rockets and Wizards fan.

Enough said.

Even tho Gilbert Arenas is cool :3


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 15, 2009)

I just said they look like they have similar play. I mean chill the fuck out. 


People looked at Blake Griffin and said he kind plays like Lebron, no disrespect to him.

lol chill the fuck out.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 15, 2009)

What wrong with wizards? They are injured and we all know if they were healthy...yea nuff said. I never said i was a rockets fan but i do miss yao and tracy so yea but i really don't understand the AI hate, you can't deny he is a talented player and coming from his view he is a bit selfish but he can ball his ass off.

I might get a chance to go to the CAVS VS WIZARDS GAME CAUSE I LIVE IN VA WOOT YOU KNOW IM GONNA BE BOOING THE CAVS EVERYCHANCE I GET ;-).


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 15, 2009)

AI had the talent and passion, but was way to hardheaded to ever become a champion.


----------



## Sin (Nov 15, 2009)

He could become a champion now if he really wanted it.

Go back to the Grizzlies, play your heart out as a sixth man (really, if AI went all out he'd have a real shot at 6th Man of the Year), sign with a contender as a sixth man next season.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 15, 2009)

Uh..I just said he is too hardheaded. He could have been one with the Pistons if he wasn't so hardheaded. He wants to be a star too much.


----------



## Sin (Nov 15, 2009)

23-21 half way through the first.

This is gonna be a fun one.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Is it just me or does any PG do well against Nash or Kidd? Seriously, these guys are too old to defend now.


It's not just you.  That has been common sense for several years now.  How many times do people need to see these guys get torched by Paul, Williams, and Parker in the playoffs before it sinks in?

They are defensive liabilities.  So their respective teams need to guard these great point guards with a 2 or 3.

Rockstar Sin had a nice post about NBA greats before they joined the NBA.  But I still wish he had mentioned Felipe Lopez.  Dude was like the most hyped high school star of all time.  I can still imagine his Sports Illustrated cover when he decided to attend St. John's.


----------



## Sin (Nov 15, 2009)

God damnit Suns


----------



## Dash (Nov 15, 2009)

> The Kings and Hornets are discussing a deal that would send Emeka Okafor to Sacramento.
> 
> Sources told Sam Amick of the Sacramento Bee of the trade discussions.
> 
> ...



-Sacramento Bee

Hornets front office already calling it quits.


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 15, 2009)

Dear god, for Kenny Thomas, really?


----------



## Dash (Nov 15, 2009)

Just shows how desperate they are.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah that is why I can't see Nash being the best PG.


----------



## Sin (Nov 15, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Yeah that is why I can't see Nash being the best PG.


Nash is the only reason we're even in the game still.

15 points, 6 assists.

Everyone else is choking.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 15, 2009)

So? I know he is a great PG in terms of offense but his defense is too atrocious to be called the best PG. He is only half complete.

He is doing well however.

IMO Jared Dudley + Steve nash backcourt would be nice if Stevy can kick it out to him.

Dude is a Kyle Korver in the making.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 15, 2009)

Looking forward to Lakers vs. Rockets.
Girlfriend with NBA tv plus a thousand other channels = best gf in the world.


----------



## Roy (Nov 15, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Looking forward to Lakers vs. Rockets.
> Girlfriend with NBA tv plus a thousand other channels = best gf in the world.



I need one of those.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 15, 2009)

Kobe is number 16 on the all time scoring list. I can see him maybe passing Alex English and getting the number 12 spot by season's end.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 15, 2009)

The pass or the gf?
Or both.
Chris Bosh is going nuts on Amare and Nash is going cold.
It's funny how they have pretty much identical centers that just shoot from the outside.
Bunch of Mehmet wanna bes
Channing Frye is nuts though.


----------



## Roy (Nov 15, 2009)

Both.


----------



## Sin (Nov 15, 2009)

Bosh is really making a statement to potential teams in 2010. 

"In case you forgot, I'm fucking awesome"


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 15, 2009)

Haha how could one forget? Guys stat line is amazing albeit he has a lot of room since bargnani is out a lot of times.


----------



## Sin (Nov 15, 2009)

God I hope he goes to Miami.

Wade, JO, Bosh, Beasley, Chalmers; with Richardson coming off the bench.


----------



## Roy (Nov 15, 2009)

Good start by the Lakers


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 15, 2009)

GF fast asleep within two minutes into the game


----------



## Sin (Nov 15, 2009)

This is why the Thunder are still too young.

They beat the Spurs in SA and then lose to the Clippers at home.


----------



## Roy (Nov 15, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> GF fast asleep within two minutes into the game





At least you still have your precious NBA tv


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 15, 2009)

Brooks making fools out of Lakers again.
Kobe and Artest need to hand the game to Odom and Bynum.


----------



## Sin (Nov 15, 2009)

The Suns sure are good at coming back


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 15, 2009)

Sun got that chemistry.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 15, 2009)

Ariza is missing everything...I wonder if it is all in his head...taking some dumbass shots.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 15, 2009)

Is hedo clutch or is he clutch?
He is so scary in the dying minutes.


----------



## Sin (Nov 15, 2009)

NASH VS. THE MJ OF TURKEY.

WHO WILL WIN?


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 15, 2009)

These teams are almost identical with a few different squeaks.


----------



## Sin (Nov 15, 2009)

The stats won't show it, but Jared Dudley is the reason we came back.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 15, 2009)

Duh. Like I said. Kyle Korver in the making.
Hedo ntys.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 15, 2009)

Weird rebound distribution this game.


----------



## James_L (Nov 15, 2009)

Sin said:


> Bosh is really making a statement to potential teams in 2010.
> 
> "In case you forgot, I'm fucking awesome"



Bosh been playing like this for the past 2 years but since hes in canada he get no coverage he flies under the radar, also I don't think hes leaving Toronto 2010 going to surprise alot of people in terms of player movement James, Wade, Dirk, Bosh are going nowhere it makes no sense in their situations only 2 players I can realistic see leaving their current teams are Amare stodamire and Joe Johnson


----------



## Sin (Nov 15, 2009)

James_L said:


> Bosh been playing like this for the past 2 years but since hes in canada he get no coverage he flies under the radar, also I don't think hes leaving Toronto 2010 going to surprise alot of people in terms of player movement James, Wade, Dirk, Bosh are going nowhere it makes no sense in their situations only 2 players I can realistic see leaving their current teams are Amare stodamire and Joe Johnson


Then you don't know much about Amare.

He LOVES playing with Nash. Nash signed a 3 year extension and will likely retire a Suns player.

Amare flourishes in the Suns system.


----------



## KnighT-oF-WolF (Nov 15, 2009)

reason why ariza is 1-10


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 15, 2009)

I missed that!?
I need to stop tryna watch three things at once but the new CSI is exciting


----------



## James_L (Nov 15, 2009)

Sin said:


> Then you don't know much about Amare.
> 
> He LOVES playing with Nash. Nash signed a 3 year extension and will likely retire a Suns player.
> 
> Amare flourishes in the Suns system.


Amare said last season that he wanted to be the man in NY and made claims about the knicks plenty of time last season D'Anoni  is there as well, case and point



> Amare Stoudemire was on ESPN Radio in New York on Friday and lobbied for the Knicks to sign him instead of Chris Bosh. Stoudemire expressed a desire to play for Mike D'Antoni in 2010.
> 
> "No doubt about it, I'm better than Chris Bosh," said Stoudemire when posted with the question.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roy (Nov 15, 2009)

I lol'd hard. pwnd xD


----------



## Sin (Nov 15, 2009)

James_L said:


> Amare said last season that he wanted to be the man in NY and made claims about the knicks plenty of time last season D'Anoni  is there as well, case and point


Nash stayed. Amare will stay.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 15, 2009)

He's a suns fan. You can't convince him. knicks will prolly draft a PG this year.


----------



## James_L (Nov 15, 2009)

Sin said:


> Nash stayed. Amare will stay.



Really?..come on bruh read between the lines the writing on the wall in Phoenix



> Nash Wants To Know Future Of Roster Before Talking Extension
> 
> 
> Steve Nash and his agent, Bill Duffy, have let the Suns know that they will wait to see how the club's roster is altered before getting serious about negotiating a two-year contract extension.
> ...







> Suns Could Listen To Offers For Nash
> 
> The Suns are expected to make Amare Stoudemire and Shaquille O'Neal available in trades this offseason, just as they did ahead of the February trade deadline.
> 
> ...





The last article from the summer be look at the facts as early as May the suns considered trading him why trade a star player? simple in this situation there not sure they can build a winner to keep him happy its like the Kobe situation from a few years ago but not as big obviously, Suns are gonna get blown up after this season there already calling for Kerr head over there


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 15, 2009)

IDK, they just seem to be cursed in the draft of late


----------



## James_L (Nov 15, 2009)

This year draft class suppose to be really good and deep with players


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 15, 2009)

Which is why Hornets are sucking.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 15, 2009)

Aaron Brooks is getting his grown man on.
Fisher needs to be an assistant coach instead of a player now hah


----------



## Sin (Nov 15, 2009)

James_L said:


> Really?..come on bruh read between the lines the writing on the wall in Phoenix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weren't you the one who said the Cavs would win the championship this year?


----------



## Roy (Nov 15, 2009)

Pats lost. Lakers better not.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 15, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> I follow rivals.com for highschool
> College ball is great to follow however, I mostly follow LSU games though. :/
> Anyone else scared for the Bucks? I mean until Redd comes back, they need to step up their D. How to they only win by four points with Jennings playing that well!?
> 
> ...




I quote myself saying I was wrong on the Bynum issue but right on the Kobe and Artest and Odom issue.


----------



## Mael (Nov 15, 2009)

Roy said:


> Pats lost. Lakers better not.



From the looks of it, they will.


----------



## Roy (Nov 15, 2009)

son of a bitch. >_<


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 16, 2009)

LOL how many times to I have to say Kobe shooting a lot will get you guys no where. He has off nights and on but he isn't a good enough shooter to make it the main focus of an offense.

Or at least the only point on the offense.

He should have took at max 14 shots this game and took advantage of the Bynum landry match up. Selfish of him to take 20. Make 5.
 LOL
25%
Well....gotta drive home soon.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 16, 2009)

Lakers...

At least the Bolts won.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 16, 2009)

I mean, idk why people expect Lakers to be a sure team of winning without Gasol.
He brings the consistency the team needs to be a championship team.
Without him, a first round exit at most.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 16, 2009)

Just saying Jennings is about to have another 20+ game tomorrow.
He plays Dallas.
Dallas will still slaughter lol


----------



## Roy (Nov 16, 2009)

jkingler said:


> Lakers...
> 
> At least the Bolts won.



At least SOME good news today. >_>


----------



## Sin (Nov 16, 2009)

Way to go Lakers.

Only home team to win today was the Suns


----------



## James_L (Nov 16, 2009)

Sin said:


> Weren't you the one who said the Cavs would win the championship this year?



You got me confused with someone else


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 16, 2009)

Dash said:


> lol rockets won't win.



lol Rockets did win. 

I love these Rockets. But then, I've always loved the Rockets. Nash's 3 point play was nice. Turkoglu did what he's paid money to do though


How the fuck did the Lakers get outrebounded 60-32 by the Rockets.


----------



## Halo (Nov 16, 2009)

Goddamn now that the Hornets suck so fucking bad, instead of constantly talking about how great Cp3 is, Jae is just going to devote the remainder of his time bashing the Lakers instead. SMH

So many good teams off to slow starts and so many bad teams off to fast starts. Still lol'ing @ the Kings being 7th in the west conference, not that it'll last, but it amuses me. All I want is for OKC and Charlotte to make it to the playoffs.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 16, 2009)

lol Charlotte


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 16, 2009)

Rukia said:


> It's not just you.  That has been common sense for several years now.  How many times do people need to see these guys get torched by Paul, Williams, and Parker in the playoffs before it sinks in?
> 
> They are defensive liabilities.  So their respective teams need to guard these great point guards with a 2 or 3.
> 
> Rockstar Sin had a nice post about NBA greats before they joined the NBA.  But I still wish he had mentioned Felipe Lopez.  Dude was like the most hyped high school star of all time.  I can still imagine his Sports Illustrated cover when he decided to attend St. John's.



Why would I do that, I'm from NY lol.  LeBron still tops him as the most hyped but LeBron more than proved his worth.  Felipe takes the reign as the overhyped King.  You have a few honorable mentions like Eddy Curry, Lenny Cooke, and maybe Greg Oden. 

P.S. Hi Halo<3 You basically said what I wanted to say, but you know I can't stay in here for too long.  

Jae, a PG is a floor general.  Someone who is a distributor, could see the entire court full steams ahead, and make sure their teammates have the best option to score.  He's basically the captain out there on the floor.  If you're talking about overall game, Deron, Paul, Billups no questions ask.  I'm talking about the man who as of right now, is 2nd in the MVP voting, and is averaging 18 ppg and 12 dimes. He dropped 20 dimes twice already.  He is the best PG this season so far.  Deron is 2nd and could easily surpassed him because he actually has a good team.  Paul has no choice but to score.  Paul is the Hornets.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Nov 16, 2009)

I told my boy who was a Knick fan that they should have taken Jennings. 

Anyway I rarely agree with some people in this thread but Steve Nash is playing like the best point guard in the game, even though we know that talent wise hes not even close anymore.

Oh what is with this rumor about Lebron in Miami?  just because they retired the number 23 and Bron is changing his number next year, that means nothing.  (Imagine Wade and BronBron together)


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 16, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> I told my boy who was a Knick fan that they should have taken Jennings.
> 
> Anyway I rarely agree with some people in this thread but Steve Nash is playing like the best point guard in the game, even though we know that talent wise hes not even close anymore.
> 
> Oh what is with this rumor about Lebron in Miami?  just because they retired the number 23 and Bron is changing his number next year, that means nothing.  (Imagine Wade and BronBron together)



Wasn't you a Knick fan before LeBron came to your life?


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Nov 16, 2009)

I was never a Knick fan, I dont hate them though. I only support the Giants and I am a diehard Yankee fan. In the NBA i support the players, not teams specifically. Before Lebron came into the league, Tim Duncan was my favorite player and I rooted for him and as a by-product the Spurs. I root for Lebron and where he goes I will be rooting for that team.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm a knicks fan unfortunately. I rep all NY teams



Cool article this little kid is nice.


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 16, 2009)

Not as unfortunate as being a Nets fan this season


----------



## Darth (Nov 16, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Not as unfortunate as being a Nets fan this season



They only lost to Miami 81-80! So don't lose all hope!

EDIT: Actually, they're 0-10 at the moment. So you can lose all hope anytime..

And yes, that's quite unfortunate. 

**


----------



## James_L (Nov 16, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Not as unfortunate as being a Nets fan this season



I wouldn't worry about Nj yes this season a wash but they have all the tools in place to quickly rebuild in a year or two anyways this just came across the wire 



> Warriors find Jackson partner in Bobcats
> Comment Email Print Share
> By Marc Stein
> ESPN.com
> ...


----------



## Wicked (Nov 16, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Not as unfortunate as being a Nets fan this season



LoL It's a okay when you get devon harris back it might be the light for you! Aha the rockets beat the lakers with kobe and artest yet they don't have t-mac or yao  funny shit.


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 16, 2009)

We lost again


----------



## ayoz (Nov 16, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vu1zMV5j0fo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 16, 2009)

RonRon sure is special


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 16, 2009)

OMG Artest. lmao.


----------



## Dash (Nov 16, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> lol Rockets did win.
> 
> I love these Rockets. But then, I've always loved the Rockets. Nash's 3 point play was nice. Turkoglu did what he's paid money to do though
> 
> ...



We won against a half-hearted Lakers. Kobe didn't seem interested in game, hell he was missing layups and chucking up shots...not to mentoin nursing a groin injury. Had Gasol played, Lakers would never have lost that 17-2 lead (or whatever they had). 

Kudos to the Rockets though, this team always surprises me. Battier barely played but Ariza's defense made up for it and great game from Brooks. How we outrebounded the Lakers by 28 is beyond me (our center is 6-6 for Christ's sake!) but yeah, great overall team effort. 

Our winning is ruining my rebuilding plans.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 16, 2009)

No, the best SF wouldn't be Melo even though he is scoring more than Lebron since Lebron is better at defending by a mile.

No way is Steve Nash the best PG when he can't defend anyone.

How do say PG's job is just to be the floor general? Hell no. It's also to guard other PGs and he is one of the worst defenders in this league and you can't tell a real basketball player that the is the best when half of his game is imcomplete.

LOL do you see a Hornets game? CP3 gets doubled and tripled yet his FG and 3% is just high. He is just that good.

Deron and Nash just got a lot of assists since their team can score.
I mean if you actually watched the games you would facepalm at the amount of shots Hornets miss.

But enough of this. More on Jennings raping Kidd tonight.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 16, 2009)

Everyone's fav player is on tonight! most of us can actually watch a game by him.  

Can't wait for Jennings encore performance.


----------



## James_L (Nov 16, 2009)

Memphis Grizzlies have terminated Allen Iverson contract


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 16, 2009)

AI can now retire. Good for him.



ayoz said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vu1zMV5j0fo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


 @ Ariza's reaction.

Shoe laces ftl.


----------



## Talvius (Nov 16, 2009)

lol ariza is like " really ron?"


----------



## Sin (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm with Sin and Kenpachi on this one. Nash is the best PG at the moment, and at his age, that says a lot for his skill level.

I wish I had NBA TV


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2009)

I already have my tickets to the Oklahoma City Thunder/Milwaukee Bucks game in about 10 days.  That will be my chance to see Jennings in person.





Graham Aker said:


> AI can now retire. Good for him.


It's hard to imagine anyone claiming him off waiver wires now.  Some team with no playoff hopes that wants to sell tickets may consider it.

New Orleans?  



Sin said:


> I'm with Sin and Kenpachi on this one. Nash is the best PG at the moment, and at his age, that says a lot for his skill level.
> 
> I wish I had NBA TV


I agree with Rukia, Sin, and Kenpachi.  Nash is playing extremely well so far this season.


----------



## Sin (Nov 16, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I already have my tickets to the Oklahoma City Thunder/Milwaukee Bucks game in about 10 days.  That will be my chance to see Jennings in person.It's hard to imagine anyone claiming him off waiver wires now.  Some team with no playoff hopes that wants to sell tickets may consider it.
> 
> New Orleans?
> 
> I agree with Rukia, Sin, and Kenpachi.  Nash is playing extremely well so far this season.


I've made plans to go see the Bucks when they visit the US Airways Arena.

Also, I didn't mean me when I said Sin <_< I meant Rockstar.


----------



## abstract (Nov 16, 2009)

hahahahaha! 


Hawks # 1 in the power rankings on espn and nba.com. 


I love it.


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 16, 2009)

Rukia said:


> It's hard to imagine anyone claiming him off waiver wires now.  Some team with no playoff hopes that wants to sell tickets may consider it.
> 
> New Orleans?


I like this idea


----------



## abstract (Nov 16, 2009)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN 


RUDY FERNANDEZ JUST SENT THE BLAZERS HAWKS GAME INTO OVER TIME 


FFFFFFFFF

THAT WAS A GOOD TWO FEET BEHIND THE 3 POINT LINE AT THE BUZZER



come on ATL!


----------



## Halo (Nov 16, 2009)

rockst☆r sin said:


> P.S. Hi Halo<3 You basically said what I wanted to say, but you know I can't stay in here for too long.


 rockstar is here!  <3



Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Anyway I rarely agree with some people in this thread but Steve Nash is playing like the best point guard in the game, even though we know that talent wise hes not even close anymore


Last year when I declared Nashty as one of the best PGs in the league (forgot exactly how I worded it), I got totally laughed at and now everyone is back sucking on his Canadian cock again.  I've said it multiple times that Nashty is the best pure PG in this league and is one of the most intelligent players in the game.


Rukia said:


> I already have my tickets to the Oklahoma City Thunder/Milwaukee Bucks game in about 10 days.  That will be my chance to see Jennings in person.It's hard to imagine anyone claiming him off waiver wires now.  Some team with no playoff hopes that wants to sell tickets may consider it.
> 
> New Orleans?


Do it New Orleans. DO IT! I wanna see CP3 on an even more severe suicide watch


----------



## abstract (Nov 16, 2009)

lol last game portland lost was 6 games ago at home against the hawks.


win 6 in row, come to atlanta, and lose again 


goddamn josh smith has been playing beast, another 15+ points and 15+ rebound game.  yesssssssir


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 16, 2009)

The Hawks are playing very well right now. Hopefully they'll keep it up all season.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 16, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Just saying Jennings is about to have another 20+ game tomorrow.
> He plays Dallas.
> Dallas will still slaughter lol



Called Jennings 20+

Also called Mavs winning it.

I don't see why the Hawks didn't utilize Horford more against the Portland biggies.
Portland has no interior defense and any team with an okay center should give them a challenge.


----------



## Sin (Nov 16, 2009)

Brandon Jennings a few rebounds and assists off a triple double.

Not bad coming off a 55 point game.

Sadly, he took too many shots (8-22), as I expected.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 16, 2009)

lol I called that too.
I like Jennings defensive stats. Not bad at all.
Plus he owned Kidd too.
Kidd is garbage. Should become a bench coach like Cassell did.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2009)

Even in defeat the Bucks will entertain you.  That's the lesson for tonight.  

Great comeback by the Hawks too btw.  They looked dead in the water in the third quarter.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 16, 2009)

I called Dirk hitting a game winning shot. 

entertaining game nonetheless.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice call. did you make it before the game started?
 I knew Bucks would lose(but they did surprisingly well) but Jennings would score plus 20 on the gramps.


----------



## xingzup19 (Nov 17, 2009)

Dirk! I LOVE YOU! pek

Good to see Beaubois getting quality minutes.


----------



## JJ (Nov 17, 2009)

Rashard Lewis came back for the Magic tonight. Although he was a little rusty. It's still a win.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 17, 2009)

Dirk trolling with shot in Milwaukee is


----------



## ayoz (Nov 17, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIQ2vEQiR3o&feature=player_embedded#[/YOUTUBE]
Poor girl


----------



## Talvius (Nov 17, 2009)

really ron.......


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 17, 2009)

Jennings lost


----------



## Darth (Nov 17, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> Jennings lost



You a bulls fan?

I like you more now. Well, only slightly more.

Bulls vs. Kings on tonight. Kings don't stand a chance.


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 17, 2009)

Im a Lakers fan 

Though I have a weak spot for Chicago .


----------



## Darth (Nov 17, 2009)

So what happens when the Lakers play Chicago in a week?


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 17, 2009)

Ill support the Lakers


----------



## Sin (Nov 17, 2009)

It'll be fun to see the gritty Rockets against the Suns.

Two teams overachieving this season.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 17, 2009)

they play on tv tonight?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 17, 2009)

I wonder who's going to pick up Iverson if anyone at all even does.


----------



## Talvius (Nov 17, 2009)

why isnt he retiring. his career is over


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 17, 2009)

I guess it's because no one wants him, but he can still hoop tho.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 17, 2009)

He's not going to be starting or even be a bench player on any contender that's for sure. He'll end up on some crappy team.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 17, 2009)

I get to watch the Houston v Phoenix game, I'm so psyched!


----------



## xingzup19 (Nov 17, 2009)

Lightning Strike said:


> I get to watch the Houston v Phoenix game, I'm so psyched!



So am I.


----------



## Big2hd (Nov 17, 2009)

Damn Jameer Nelson is out for 6 weeks with injured Knee (injured it during the Bobcats game ) I see a White Chocolate resurgence in the future.


----------



## Sin (Nov 17, 2009)

Iverson should retire. He doesn't have the mentality required to be on a championship team.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 17, 2009)

lol Nelson weak.


----------



## Sin (Nov 17, 2009)

Btw, anyone that hasn't, I recommend reading this column: 

He makes a lot of interesting points.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 17, 2009)

Sin said:


> Btw, anyone that hasn't, I recommend reading this column:
> 
> He makes a lot of interesting points.



Yeah I read that earlier this morning, entertaining read.

Oh Rockets.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 17, 2009)

Big2hd said:


> Damn Jameer Nelson is out for 6 weeks with injured Knee (injured it during the Bobcats game ) I see a White Chocolate resurgence in the future.



Noooooo!

I tell you what Magic should do now. Sign AI. Make a gamble. If he doesn't destroy our team, he will help us destroy all the other teams.


----------



## Sin (Nov 17, 2009)

Yasha said:


> Noooooo!
> 
> I tell you what Magic should do now. Sign AI. Make a gamble. If he doesn't destroy our team, he will help us destroy all the other teams.


That might work out for 4-6 weeks, and when Jameer comes back and you have to tell AI to go to the bench? KABOOM.

Also, Suns pull another one on the road :ho Their 4th quarter defense is amaziiing.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2009)

Good win for the Thunder.  Durant outplayed Wade tonight.

Head-to-head match-ups between the star players in this league are the best thing to watch this early in the season.


----------



## JJ (Nov 17, 2009)

Yasha said:


> Noooooo!
> 
> I tell you what Magic should do now. Sign AI. Make a gamble. If he doesn't destroy our team, he will help us destroy all the other teams.





Sin said:


> That might work out for 4-6 weeks, and when Jameer comes back and you have to tell AI to go to the bench? KABOOM.
> 
> Also, Suns pull another one on the road :ho Their 4th quarter defense is amaziiing.




Sucks about Nelson. 

I think that would be a horrible idea to sign AI. The Magic have pretty good team chemistry right now. Why throw a wrench into it. 

Jason Williams though he's been an energy boost. I think the Magic will be fine.


----------



## Big2hd (Nov 18, 2009)

Yasha said:


> Noooooo!
> 
> I tell you what Magic should do now. Sign AI. Make a gamble. If he doesn't destroy our team, he will help us destroy all the other teams.



AI is not a good fit in my opinion, Williams and Johnson are more than capable playing the point.

As far as AI goes, I think the Knicks looks like his most likely destination, he'll get all the PT he wants at that hot steaming pile of mess.


----------



## Halo (Nov 18, 2009)

So first Kevin Love goes down, then Kevin Martin, now Jameer Nelson. Goddamn my fantasy jinxing ability is in full effect this season! Gotta go fucking adjust my lineups....AGAIN!


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 18, 2009)

We break the losing streak  kobe another 40, 100th time.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 18, 2009)

Stupid loss by Rockets. They need T-Mac to close


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 18, 2009)

Allen Iverson may be going to the knicks



//knicks


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 18, 2009)

haha knicks


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm a knicks fan but I mean dag..Iverson is the last thing we need..This is simply a marketing gimmick


----------



## Wicked (Nov 18, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> I'm a knicks fan but I mean dag..Iverson is the last thing we need..This is simply a marketing gimmick



They desperately need something who has good offense and btw

Wizards playing cavs today woot and jamison is back. Fuck the cavs and i hope they fucking lose pieces of shit.


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 18, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> I'm a knicks fan but I mean dag..Iverson is the last thing we need..This is simply a marketing gimmick



If they can do it for just one year, I'm sure they'll gladly take him because its as you say, a marketing gimmick. He'll be the attraction for this season until they can sign a 2010 FA next season. If only Duhon could have really stepped it up this season, maybe they wouldn't have to resort to this. A 22 FG% just isn't going to cut it in the DiAntoni system, no matter how good a distributor you are, which Duhon can do, but his skill set is better for the bench than in a starting 5.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 18, 2009)

Agreed Shark Skin.  I use to love AI but not in a knicks uniform..But I guess its w/e for the season


----------



## Gabe (Nov 18, 2009)

nice game by kobe to stop the lakers 2 game slide. 3rd player in nba history with 100 40 point games. that is cool. he is 73 away from jordan. i think he can reach it. but he is over 170 behind chamberlin, i do not think anyone can reach him. lakers needed this win but they are relying to much on kobe again. they can not be a great team like last year with kobe doing everything. artest and odam need to step up. bynum has been doing well. but they need gasol back.


----------



## Frieza (Nov 18, 2009)

I am excited for Gasol's return...It feels like he is going to make the badass GAR return in so many ways that will make the rest of the league shit there pants.


----------



## Dash (Nov 18, 2009)

Allen Iverson

-Wants to be focal point of offense

Knicks

-Need a big name to sell tickets and lure Lebron

Works out for both sides, do it.


----------



## Halo (Nov 18, 2009)

Halo - Likes watching the Knicks fail.

Works for me too.

We all know if the greatest GM of all time, Isiah Thomas was still around, AI wouldn't have even been in Memphis to begin with. He'd also trade for Stephen Jackson while he's at it and take on Varejao's contract.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 18, 2009)

The knicks seem to always be the team for washouts on there last leg out of the league


----------



## Sin (Nov 18, 2009)

BJ is back at #1 in the rookie rankings


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 18, 2009)

When did he lose the #1 spot? You're talking about the T-Mobile Rookie Report @ NBA.com right?


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 18, 2009)

I think Tyreke Evans took it from him at one point.

I HATE KEVIN MCHALE


----------



## Dash (Nov 18, 2009)

AI is no where near to being washed up. 

Still a top notch scorer.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah he would be good for a sad sad bench. A sixth man of the year.
HORNETS!
That girl in your sig is sexy. Who?


----------



## Dash (Nov 18, 2009)

Mai Nishida.

Japanese model, she's new.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 18, 2009)

The Heat are getting some revenge from last years playoffs tonight.


----------



## Dash (Nov 18, 2009)

Ha, Hawks will obliterate them. Their defensive improvements make them an elite team in the East, although the Heat have obviously improved as well.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 18, 2009)

All depends on Dwade. Which is why heats will never make it far.
When they won the championships, Shaq was still an all star plus the refs helped.
Dwade is in the Kobe situation when Shaq left. too dependent on him. You can't have a championship with him.


----------



## Dash (Nov 18, 2009)

Beasley has yet to show me that he can be 'that' guy the Heat can count on to relieve duress on Dwayne Wade. So far this season, he's looked regressed in all areas of the game.


----------



## Dash (Nov 18, 2009)

Michael Beasley

-11 points (5-7).

Dwayne Wade 

-4 points (2-7).

Of course.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 18, 2009)

Wade only has four points.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 18, 2009)

i can not believe there was actually discussion between people who was the better rookie going to be drafted a couple years ago between beasley and rose. beasley has done nothing while rose has become a star.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Nov 18, 2009)

Hawks doin work
I never would have thought my hawks would be more successful than my atl falcons


----------



## Dash (Nov 18, 2009)

Great fucking effort by Minnesota!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2009)

Aw, I'm disappointed.  The Nets led at the half and I thought they were actually going to give us a good game.  Turns out it was all one big tease.  Bucks romp.


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 18, 2009)

Rukia... welcome to my world. Its all one big tease, but I'm used to that from the Nets. I've been saying it since last season. We're great in the first half and fall hard in the second. Gets tiresome, but meh w/e


----------



## Platinum (Nov 18, 2009)

Nets are just hideous this year.


----------



## Mael (Nov 18, 2009)

Celts won which is always nice.

But surprising the Wizards took the Cavs down after what looked like an all-Cleveland game in the first half.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 18, 2009)

good game so far between San Antonio and Dallas


----------



## abstract (Nov 18, 2009)

HAWKS 10-2 PEOPLE!


----------



## Wicked (Nov 18, 2009)

Just got back from the wizards game and man it was exciting!

Lebron got booed every time he got the ball 
He got mad and a technical near the end of the game 

Fuck yea jamison 31 pts coming off injury 
Mike miller 
Butler and Boykins 
Arenas shot too damn much but we still won at the end


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 18, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Nets are just hideous this year.



All it means is that I have more incentive to watch college basketball now. Gotta get that #1 pick


----------



## Sin (Nov 18, 2009)

Jennings had a quiet game today.


----------



## December (Nov 18, 2009)

Hawks are legit.


----------



## Sin (Nov 18, 2009)

Dirk is going insane.


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh Timmah! That was a great play.


----------



## Sin (Nov 19, 2009)

We're going to OT :ho


----------



## Sin (Nov 19, 2009)

Fucking Dirk


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 19, 2009)

Jennings did well in not shooting so much, but wayyyy too many turnovers.


----------



## JJ (Nov 19, 2009)

> The Magic have had eight different starting lineups in 11 games



This blows my mind that they're only lost 3 games dealing with illness, injuries, etc.


----------



## Sin (Nov 19, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Jennings did well in not shooting so much, but wayyyy too many turnovers.


Even Superstars go cold sometimes


----------



## Yasha (Nov 19, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> This blows my mind that they're only lost 3 games dealing with illness, injuries, etc.



Which is too many. I expected them to win all. 

In their next 5 games, they're going to play all the worthy teams in the East except Cavs. Last year Orlando played better against the Western teams than against the Eastern teams, so it'd be interesting to see how they fare against the top Eastern teams this year.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 19, 2009)

After the Phoenix loss the Celts don't seem as strong as they were for the first 7 games of the season.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 19, 2009)

Sin said:


> Even Superstars go cold sometimes



lol superstar?
Nah.
A future all star?
Sure.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 19, 2009)

LOL EUROLEAGUE IS SADDD[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3WGagB60so&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 19, 2009)

LOL @ euro league thought I was watching High school pick up basketball

P.S

Knicks got their 2nd win of the season!!! Yess


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 19, 2009)

Damn the Hawks  6th straight.


----------



## James_L (Nov 19, 2009)

Euroleague is actually considered the #2 league in the world ahead of the Ncaa


----------



## Dash (Nov 19, 2009)

Hawks this year's Cavaliers?


----------



## James_L (Nov 19, 2009)

Hawks were showing flashes since last year all they need is some experience


----------



## Sin (Nov 19, 2009)

Dash said:


> Hawks this year's Cavaliers?


Another second round exit IMO.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 19, 2009)

The Hawks have established themselves as a contender.

Can't wait to see Gasol back in action but the Lakers need to slowly work him back in.


----------



## Sin (Nov 19, 2009)

I don't know, I'm not ready to jump on the Hawk bandwagon just yet. Just like I'm not overly excited about the Suns.

Is it more fun to see someone besides the Big 4 (5?) win? Sure.
Is it worth calling them a contender down the stretch over the Big 4 (5?)? I don't know yet.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 19, 2009)

The Suns can really play lock down defence when they need to, but they're getting out-rebounded 29-16 and it's giving the Hornets a lot of extra chances to score. The Suns have great ball movement though, their offence really flows.


----------



## fireofthewill (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm liking what I'm seeing from the Hornets though. Hopefully, this is a sign that all the news stories were true (the ones that claimed that all of the Hornets, other than CP3, who had a good relationship with the coach, quit and stopped working hard for Byron Scott). If that is the case, then firing Byron might have been a nice quick fix.

I am getting increasingly flabbergasted by why Byron never played the rookies. From what I've seen, they're regularly outperforming many of the starters, and Byron only gave them 5-10 minutes per game... Anyways, if they can pull it together, we might have some hope of reaching the playoffs once CP3 gets back.


----------



## Sin (Nov 19, 2009)

The Suns should pull this one out. They just gotta rebound the damn ball.

NO has 10 turnovers, if they rebound, they'll run away with this one.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 19, 2009)

Can't really jump on the bandwagon not atleast for me until more games have been played for all teams.

Can't deny though the Hawks 10-2 is mighty impressive i must say. I got to see Jsmith play a few years back at a wizards game.. homeboy can slam it down.


----------



## Sin (Nov 19, 2009)

THIS IS WHY I DON'T BELIEVE IN THE SUNS.

Shitty loss is shitty.


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 19, 2009)

Bulls-Lakers now


----------



## Platinum (Nov 19, 2009)

No excuse for Phoenix losing that game.


----------



## Sin (Nov 19, 2009)

Pau is playing fantastic.

Good for him.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 20, 2009)

C'mon Rose, I hope this a sign that he'll get out of the slump he's been in.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Nov 20, 2009)

Gasol looked good. Glad to see him back.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 20, 2009)

WE PLAYED DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

